# Parlons Football !



## Modello (28 Octobre 2012)

Hello tout le monde !

Tout est dans le titre, parlons football ? Qui aime le foot ? Quel est votre club favori ?

Vous appréciez le nouveau PSG, ou vous le qualifiez de QSG... ?

Vos maillots préférez ? arf désolé, il est tard, et je ne sais plus quelle question poser ! :sleep:


----------



## Scalounet (28 Octobre 2012)

Sport de tapettes surpayées !!


----------



## esv^^ (28 Octobre 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Sport de tapettes surpayées !!



Ouais, on est d'accord!


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7d4I-HR6iw


----------



## Scalounet (30 Octobre 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7d4I-HR6iw



Tout a fait ça !! 

Bon, et Modello, il dit quoi ?


----------



## Joachim du Balay (30 Octobre 2012)

Modello a dit:


> Vous appréciez le nouveau PSG, ou vous le qualifiez de QSG... ?


ben... PQSG, tout simplement, non ? :style:


----------



## patlek (30 Octobre 2012)

Alors "football" en français, çà donne piedballe

Une partie de piedballe ??


----------



## Fìx (30 Octobre 2012)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> ben... PQSG, tout simplement, non ? :style:



Footix !


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2012)

Mes deux clubs préférés : Real Madrid et Manchester United.

Le championnat français ne m'intéresse pas.

Mais je ne regarde presque plus le foot, préférant d'autres sports où l'on joue à la balle à plusieurs.

Indépendamment des histoires de dopage, de corruption, d'enjeux financiers, qui touchent ou peuvent toucher tous les sports, il y a spécifiquement dans ce sport-ci une ambiance que je trouve malsaine : sur le terrain, dans les tribunes, dans les instances.
Quand j'étais minot je ne le voyais pas, maintenant je ne le vois que trop : ça gâche le plaisir.


----------



## Baptisme (1 Novembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Alors "football" en français, çà donne piedballe
> 
> Une partie de piedballe ??



Ça peut également se traduire par "pied couille"...


----------



## Joachim du Balay (1 Novembre 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Footix !


bon...je suis allé m'instruire un peu sur le web à propos de ce terme (ignorant que je suis...)

_non  seulement le footix est à peu près le seul à avoir intégrer le     mot "footix" dans son vocabulaire quotidien, mais en plus le footix  est reconnaissable d'abord par sa propension à traiter ceux qui ne sont  pas daccord avec lui de footix._ 


je ne savais pas que tu étais supporter du PQSG...


----------



## jesopog (1 Novembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Mais je ne regarde presque plus le foot, [&#8230;]
> 
> Indépendamment des histoires de dopage, de corruption, d'enjeux financiers, qui touchent ou peuvent toucher tous les sports, il y a spécifiquement dans ce sport-ci une ambiance que je trouve malsaine : sur le terrain, dans les tribunes, dans les instances.
> Quand j'étais minot je ne le voyais pas, maintenant je ne le vois que trop : ça gâche le plaisir.



Enjeux financiers qui tuent le jeu. 
Les coulisses qui l'emportent sur le terrain.

Néanmoins, voir le jeu pratiqué par la sélection espagnole, élégant *et* efficace (cf : son palmarès de ces dernières années) m'enchante encore.  

L'équipe du Barça n'est pas pour me déplaire non plus&#8230; 

Le meilleur et plus fort souvenir gardé en ma mémoire ? :
La prestation globale de la sélection du Brésil à la Coupe du Monde "Mexico '70", et sa victoire finale.  

P.S. : Ce n'est là qu'une opinion d'un (ancien) pratiquant assidu du foot en amateur pendant une trentaine d'années (de 10 à 40 ans), maintenant atteint par la "limite d'âge"&#8230;


----------



## Arlequin (8 Novembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> préférant d'autres sports où l'on joue à la balle à plusieurs.



je note, je note


----------



## Modello (10 Novembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Mes deux clubs préférés : Real Madrid et Manchester United.
> 
> Le championnat français ne m'intéresse pas.
> 
> ...



Moi j'ai toujours suivis Lyon et le PSG. 

Lol t'es le seul a avoir vraiment répondu. Oui beaucoup de gens suivent moins le foot.

Faut dire qu'avec toutes les conneries qu'on a vu en équipe de france...


----------



## bompi (10 Novembre 2012)

Modello a dit:


> Moi j'ai toujours suivis Lyon et le PSG.
> 
> Lol t'es le seul a avoir vraiment répondu. Oui beaucoup de gens suivent moins le foot.


Je suis un garçon sérieux, moi... 


> Faut dire qu'avec toutes les conneries qu'on a vu en équipe de france...


Certes. J'étais d'autant plus déçu pour les Bleues, à Londres, dont le réalisme n'a pas été grand, parce qu'elles montrent un meilleur état d'esprit que les Bleus.

En fait, depuis la fin de la prolongation de la finale de CdM 2006 (_soupir_), l'équipe de France masculine s'est enfoncée dans la médiocrité puis la nullité puis de nouveau la médiocrité. C'est (re-)devenu une équipe de seconde division, un peu comme dans les années 60/70.

Cela dit, tout le monde s'extasie devant la _Roja_ (ou le FC Barcelone) mais je n'aime pas leur jeu de _toque_, que je trouve gonflant au possible (je n'en conteste pas la qualité, évidemment).


----------



## Modello (11 Novembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Je suis un garçon sérieux, moi...
> 
> Certes. J'étais d'autant plus déçu pour les Bleues, à Londres, dont le réalisme n'a pas été grand, parce qu'elles montrent un meilleur état d'esprit que les Bleus.
> 
> ...



Oui le résumé est correct.

Après la coupe du monde 2006, c'était terminé. Euro cata, et en 2010, n'en parlons pas.

Et Ribéry vient de declarer, le bayern est plus important que l'équipe de france lol.

Ça va faire une gros buzz encore. Il les collectionne lui.


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Novembre 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> Sport de tapettes surpayées !!



Je plussois !


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juin 2014)

Viendez causer de la coupe du monde de la FIFA.

- les chances de la France
- les chances de votre favori
- les chances des autres
- les «*éclats un peu sociaux*» (M. Platini)
- ceux que t&#8217;aimes haïr
- les commentaires des match (parce que toi aussi t&#8217;es un spécialiste)
- les erreurs d&#8217;arbitrage (limitez les gros mots)
- le fric - la pizza - la tv - le feuilleton que ta femme voulait voir mais y&#8217;a match - etc.

Ça dure un mois, c&#8217;est tous les quatre ans, lâchons-nous. 



nota : si t&#8217;aimez pas le footabole, y&#8217;a le topic sur le rudeby ou le macramé. Pas la peine de nous dire ta détestation du plus beau sport du monde.


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2014)

Griezmann est vachement plus mignon que Ribéry !!


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juin 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Griezmann est vachement plus mignon que Ribéry !!



Si ça lui procure un ticket avec larrière droit helvétique ça sera tout bénéf pour les bleus, sinon je crains quil soit encore un peu fluet.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Juin 2014)

Je veux bien tenir la buvette de ce fil.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juin 2014)

il y a un écran au moins dans ta buvette ?


----------



## Polo35230 (10 Juin 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> - les chances de la France


L'avis d'un spécialiste qui n'a pas la langue de bois...  
http://roustantv.lequipe.fr/video-12-500.html
Sévère?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juin 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Griezmann est vachement plus mignon que Ribéry !!



Je plussoie bien que j'ai une question : la péroxydation est-elle obligatoire ?


----------



## flotow (10 Juin 2014)

Ouais et bien ici ils aiment bien Ribéry, et toc.
Donc ils ont décidé de le garder&#8230; 

Mais la vrai question que je me pose c'est&#8230;
- j'achète des caches rétro-viseur ?
- si oui, de quel pays ? je mélange ? 
- je met un (des) petits drapeaux à mes fenêtres de voiture ?

(ah oui, sinon ici on a tout les matchs de diffusé sur les chaines publiques  &#8230; mais pas sur que je les regarde tous&#8230; et à priori pas chez moi non plus )


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juin 2014)

Polo35230 a dit:


> L'avis d'un spécialiste qui n'a pas la langue de bois...
> http://roustantv.lequipe.fr/video-12-500.html
> Sévère?



Roustan est passé depuis quelques temps en mode «*vieux con*» et «*cétait mieux avant*». Jai aussi vibré avec la France de 82 et 86, mais je ne me suis pas arrêté à Guadalajara.

Moi qui suit de près la Bundesliga, je peux te dire que ce quil raconte sur Ribéry dans ses vidéos, positionnement, style de jeu, impact sur léquipe, est totalement faux et procède du lieu commun de la presse sportive française.

Dans cette vidéo, il en rajoute dailleurs un paquet dans le genre poncifs. A croire que Deschamps na sélectionné que des tocards ou des fous furieux. Ses propos sur Shako sont idiots. Et que dire quand il affirme que Pogba na pas lexpérience du jeu dur. Dans la Serie A !!! On se demande dailleurs à lécouter pourquoi on participe à cette compétition. On aurait pu économiser le voyage et lhébergement.

Menfin, dans dautres vidéos cette année, il a avoué ne pas regarder les match qualificatifs de léquipe de France, une vraie corvée parait-il. Ça explique sans doute son décalage avec la réalité.

Il semble se complaire dans le Deschamps bashing, ou du moins, il ne parait pas concevoir que ce dernier ait une autre approche tactique que ses gribouillages. Sakho titulaire en défense centrale visiblement ça le défrise. Cissoko sélectionné, il nen revient pas. Dune manière générale, à lentendre, un joueur de foot est incapable dévoluer différemment et de se conformer aux consignes de son entraineur. Ce même entraineur est infoutu dadapter ses choix à ladversaire en présence. A croire que ce sont tous des robots dénués de toute raison.


On na pas échoué dans un groupe monstrueux, mais nos adversaires sont sérieux. Il faut quon en sorte 1er parce sinon quil y a de grandes chances de lArgentine nous attende en 8e. Comme à chaque fois, le premier match sera le plus important. Avec seulement deux tickets pour la suite, il est interdit de perdre.

Pour le reste on verra. Les joueurs commencent un match pour le gagner. Leurs adversaires aussi. Deschamps ce nest pas Coubertin et _limportant est de participer_.

Il y a beaucoup déquipes qui nous sont supérieures sur le papier, mais il ny en aura qu'une qui nous éliminera ou pas.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2014)

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/coup...iculte-de-prendre-le-football-au-serieux.html


----------



## ergu (11 Juin 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il y a beaucoup d&#8217;équipes qui nous sont supérieures sur le papier



Heureusement qu'on joue sur de la pelouse, alors, ça nous laisse une chance.


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> - les chances de votre favori


Parce qu'il aime les confiseries, mon favori a toutes ses chances : vas-y Tsonga.


----------



## Bombigolo (11 Juin 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> - les chances de votre favori



Sepp Blatter !

Il a gagné avant le premier coup d'envoi , trop fort le mec


----------



## ergu (12 Juin 2014)

loustic a dit:


> mon favori



A noter qu'une pilosité trop faible ou trop erratique empêche d'avoir des favoris dignes de ce nom.

Ceci dit, porter les favoris n'est pas la coupe de tout le monde, loin s'en faut.

Alors l'un dans l'autre...


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Ceci dit, porter les favoris n'est pas la coupe de tout le monde, loin s'en faut.


2014 : Coupe du Monde de la coupe des favoris


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2014)

La fête a commencé.

http://www.lemonde.fr/coupe-du-mond...nes-sur-des-manifestants_4437147_1616627.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Juin 2014)

Pour fêter le début du Mondial, pour une boisson achetée, vous avez la possibilité d'en payer une autre GRATUITEMENT !

Consommez !


----------



## flotow (12 Juin 2014)

Autant aller dans un Biergarten, petit_louis  En plus, on y mange bien


----------



## bompi (12 Juin 2014)

Je doute de regarder beaucoup de matchs donc autant commencer par le premier et sa deuxième mi-temps.
Les Croates sont comme d'habitudes, techniquement au point et bien casse-pied. Les brésiliens sont un brin crispés...

Bon. Pas d'arbitrage vidéo sur les penaltys. Vive le Foot ! Et merci l'arbitre. 

PS : C'est bien, le foot : on triche et tout le monde s'en fout  Et on sait que ça continuera tant que ça existera. C'est rassurant, quoi.


----------



## flotow (12 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Les brésiliens sont un brin crispés...



Tu m'étonnes ! Ils pensent déjà à la finale contre l'Espagne, l'Argentine, les Allemands, les Français !

Et 1, et 2, et 3 zéro !!! à domicile, y'a pas de quoi faire les fiers 

Ils peuvent quand même dire merci au FC Bayern München pour les piquouzes administrées à Ribéry :afraid:


[youtube]HALfqoAc9VE[/youtube]


----------



## bompi (12 Juin 2014)

Komisch !

En tout cas, voici un match qui ne devrait pas m'inciter à regarder les suivants. J'ai bien fait de le regarder. :love:


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juin 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes ! Ils pensent déjà à la finale contre l'Espagne, l'Argentine, les Allemands, les Français !
> 
> Et 1, et 2, et 3 zéro !!! à domicile, y'a pas de quoi faire les fiers
> 
> ...



Tu veux démontrer quoi avec ta vidéo de 2010 ? Que le Bayern collectionne les doublés coupe/championnat ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h02 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Komisch !
> 
> En tout cas, voici un match qui ne devrait pas m'inciter à regarder les suivants. J'ai bien fait de le regarder. :love:



Ça n&#8217;augure rien de bon question arbitrage, il est vrai. 

Dommage, les Croates ont été héroïques et très bons. Ils méritaient le nul. Il faudra qu&#8217;ils se débarrassent de ce gardien en papier.

Le Brésil n&#8217;était pas fameux, Neimar excepté. S&#8217;ils n&#8217;élèvent pas le niveau, ils se feront cueillir par les autres prétendants. Maintenant, avec comme ce soir l&#8217;aide des arbitres, ils peuvent encore rêver.

Un sentiment d&#8217;indécence.


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Juin 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Pour fêter le début du Mondial, pour une boisson achetée, vous avez la possibilité d'en payer une autre GRATUITEMENT !
> 
> 
> 
> Consommez !




Tout à fait. D'ailleurs, on nous dit toujours d'être ronds pour regarder le foot.
Regardez le ballon ronds qu'y disent. 
Et c'est pas pour rien que Budweiser verse chaque année à la FIFA entre 15 et 25 millions de dollars (http://www.ecofoot.fr/influence-sponsoring-fifa-alcool/#sthash.44U072vb.dpuf)...

Ceci étant, je suis pas footeux, mais mes gamins oui, et je profite de ce fil pour demander un conseil (pas trouvé de réponse claire).
Voilà, la correspondante allemande de ma fille arrive ce soir. Elle adore le foot. Je voudrais pas qu'elle manque de matchs de l'Allemagne (quand on reçoit les gens on le fait bien, et ils ont été super gentils avec ma gamine).
Problème, manifestement, ils n'ont pas l'air d'être tous diffusés sur les chaines en clair.
Est-ce que vous savez si sur des chaines payantes comme Bing, on a tous les matchs (et donc tous ceux de l'Allemagne : je peux bien prendre un abonnement de 15 jours).
Sinon, il y a la piste de capter le flux des chaines allemandes avec les logiciels ad hoc sur Mac, mais je ne sais pas quelle(s) chaine(s) : on n'a pas accès à tout avec ces système ?
Enfin, me brancher sur un truc allemand via un VPN (j'ai), mais quoi ?

Si vous avez la soluce...


----------



## flotow (13 Juin 2014)

Les chaînes qui diffusent ici, c'est ARD ZDF. 
J'ai vu que ça pouvait se regarder en ligne, mais je n'ai pas essayé. Et je pense que pour toi ça sera aussi bloqué puisque hors du territoire. A essayer.


----------



## bompi (13 Juin 2014)

En admettant que tu puisses, en Allemagne, avoir un flux, ce qu'il faut est être connecté en Allemagne.
Donc, effectivement, avec un accès VPN allemand, ça devrait marcher, sous réserve que les serveurs dudit VPN ne soient pas sur liste noire, bien évidemment.
De mémoire, Private Internet Access en a un (au bureau, je ne peux pas vérifier )


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juin 2014)

Une interview de Louis Van Gaal : http://www.courrierinternational.co...-gaal-ce-que-vous-pensez-m-indiffere?page=all

Remarquez quil parle souvent de lui à la troisième personne, mieux il en parle comme dun concept.


----------



## flotow (13 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> En admettant que tu puisses, en Allemagne, avoir un flux, ce qu'il faut est être connecté en Allemagne.
> Donc, effectivement, avec un accès VPN allemand, ça devrait marcher, sous réserve que les serveurs dudit VPN ne soient pas sur liste noire, bien évidemment.
> De mémoire, Private Internet Access en a un (au bureau, je ne peux pas vérifier )



Le flux, oui. Après, le VPN, effectivement 
L'abo à beIN doit être plus simple tout de même.

"""Offre VPN Allemand, 10/personne/jour. Hotline sympathique et amicale Offre spéciale coupe du Monde !!!"""



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h01 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu veux démontrer quoi avec ta vidéo de 2010 ? Que le Bayern collectionne les doublés coupe/championnat ?



Simplement qu'on aura pas de mangeur de saucisse à la coupe du Monde


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juin 2014)

Mexique 1 - 0 Cameroun

Et zéro pointé pour le juge de ligne côté Cameroun en 1re partie avec deux buts volés aux Mexicains.


Match sous la pluie mais plaisant, comme souvent avec le Mexique, une mes équipes coup de cur à chaque Coupe du Monde. Jeux alerte et varié, mouvements, appels, la maîtrise du ballon et une détermination sans faille.

Le Cameroun à côté de la plaque. Etoo tellement loin et seul quon avait limpression quils lavaient oublié de lautre côté de lAtlantique. Deux actions en fin de match, dont une tête qui a permis au gardien Mexicain de se distinguer.


----------



## flotow (13 Juin 2014)

Au moins, que ce soit en Allemand ou en Français, les commentaires se ressemblent et apportent toujours aussi peu 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h12 ----------

Tiens, c'est cool, pas de pub à la mi-temps ici 

Sinon, pas mal la remontée des Pays-Bas juste avant la mi-temps 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h52 ----------

:casse: pour l'Espagne :sick:
c'était un peu le bazar quand même ce but :afraid:


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h22 ----------

grosse déprime sur le banc Espagnol :sick:


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juin 2014)

Trop beau ! :love:


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Juin 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Autant aller dans un Biergarten, petit_louis  En plus, on y mange bien



Le Paulaner am Nockherberg n'est pas mal pour ça 

Et pour se remettre de ses émotions, le brunch chez WASSERMANN le lendemain matin


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juin 2014)

Espagne 1 - 5 Pays-Bas

Robben forever ! :love:

Casillas à la casse !

Del Bosque va devoir faire le ménage dans son effectif.


----------



## Madalvée (13 Juin 2014)

Apparamment y'a pas que le roi qui a abdiqué chez les ibères.


----------



## flotow (13 Juin 2014)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le Paulaner am Nockherberg n'est pas mal pour ça
> 
> Et pour se remettre de ses émotions, le brunch chez WASSERMANN le lendemain matin


Nockerberg uniquement pour la Starbierkfest, même si je n'aime pas vraiment la Salvator 

Et puis en ce moment, c'est quand même plus sympa d'être dehors dans un parc  Chez Paulaner am Nockerberg, ça reste quand même dans la ville.


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Juin 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Les chaînes qui diffusent ici, c'est ARD ZDF.
> J'ai vu que ça pouvait se regarder en ligne, mais je n'ai pas essayé. Et je pense que pour toi ça sera aussi bloqué puisque hors du territoire. A essayer.



Ah ! Merci ! Du coup, je viens de tester avec  un VPN de GigaNews, ça marche.
Tout est prêt pour samedi, du coup


----------



## legritch (13 Juin 2014)

Quel farceur cet arbitre


----------



## flotow (13 Juin 2014)

Ah, super alors ! 

Sinon, les deux premiers matchs de l'Allemagne seront diffusés sur ARD1 :
http://programm.daserste.de/pages/programm/detail.aspx?id=3B85E9333674CA04CEE62AE1B8DBD777
http://programm.daserste.de/pages/programm/detail.aspx?id=3B85E9333674CA0409D54F6F8991CC91

Et le dernier sur ZDF : 
http://www.zdf.de/ZDF/zdfportal/pro...-4751-82cf-de897edd4c04/20316135?doDispatch=1

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h50 ----------

J'imagine bien le truc ici, tu regardes la première mi-temps avec tes amis, pizza-bière, et puis la, paf mi-temps, t'as les actus sur ce qu'il se passe en Irak, en Syrie. C'est mieux que la pub mais ça te dézingue ta soirée en 2 secondes :sick:


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2014)

Ah ! Après une soirée pénible, je découvre ce merveilleux et inespéré résultat (5 - 1pour les Nééerlandais).
Ça fait plaisir : j'ai une assez grande détestation du jeu espagnol.

J'espère que cette fois-ci le match s'est déroulé comme il faut (apparemment l'arbitrage a laissé désiré côté MEX-CAM).

PS : ¡ Viva Mexico ! Mais restons tranquille : ils ne vont jamais bien loin


----------



## flotow (14 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Ah ! Après une soirée pénible, je découvre ce merveilleux et inespéré résultat (5 - 1pour les Nééerlandais).
> Ça fait plaisir : j'ai une assez grande détestation du jeu espagnol.
> 
> J'espère que cette fois-ci le match s'est déroulé comme il faut (apparemment l'arbitrage a laissé désiré côté MEX-CAM).
> ...



futur bompïj?


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2014)

S'ils retrouvent un beau football plutôt que le style brutal dont ils abusent à l'occasion, pourquoi pas.

Quant aux Chilenos, ça semble bien se passer pour le moment.¡Bueno!


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juin 2014)

Et voilà pour le Chili.

Malgré le score final (3-1) les Australiens nont pas fait de la figuration.

Encore un bon match.

La deuxième place va être chère dans ce groupe.


----------



## Romuald (14 Juin 2014)

Excusez-moi de vous demander pardon, mais je voudrai revenir sur 'le penalty du 12° joueur', si vous voyez ce que je veux dire.
Parce que s'il est évident que le brésilien en fait des caisses, le croate dans son dos n'est pas blanc-bleu non plus : sur la vidéo résumée de teufun on voit clairement qu'il lui prend les deux épaules avant de le lacher brutalement parce que l'autre en profite pour simuler un GROS accrochage ayant entrainé sa chute.

Donc faute de l'un et simulation de l'autre. Peno ou pas ?


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juin 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Excusez-moi de vous demander pardon, mais je voudrai revenir sur 'le penalty du 12° joueur', si vous voyez ce que je veux dire.
> Parce que s'il est évident que le brésilien en fait des caisses, le croate dans son dos n'est pas blanc-bleu non plus : sur la vidéo résumée de teufun on voit clairement qu'il lui prend les deux épaules avant de le lacher brutalement parce que l'autre en profite pour simuler un GROS accrochage ayant entrainé sa chute.
> 
> Donc faute de l'un et simulation de l'autre. Peno ou pas ?



Il ny a pas faute. En aucun cas il ne le retient ni ne le déséquilibre. Ou alors, il faut tirer dix penalty par corner.

Fred le sent dans son dos et fait son numéro.

[YOUTUBE]Knwl8Hyzams[/YOUTUBE]

Cet arbitre, qui était celui de Pays-Bas Brésil il y a quatre ans, naurait jamais du se voir confier ce match.

Les simulations devraient être sanctionnées après match. Les tricheurs dehors !


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2014)

3-1 pour le Costa Rica, c'est assez inattendu.

3-0 pour la Colombie, j'en suis ravi. :love:


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2014)

Inattendu mais superbe.

Cest la première fois que le Costa Rica bat une équipe dAmérique du Sud en Coupe du Monde.

Une découverte : Joel Campbell. Il a survolé ce match de toute sa classe. Le joueur appartient à Arsenal depuis 2010 mais elle le cède en prêt chaque année (Olympiakos). [Ben Arsène ? Tas perdu ton flaire ?]

A la fin du match, les Uruguayen ont retrouvé leurs fondamentaux : les coup bas. Carton rouge pour Pereira.


La Colombie ok mais je pense quils ont eu tendance à tomber dans la facilité. Ils ont joué vraiment trop bas. Le score est trompeur.


Angleterre 1 - 2 Italie

Un match à fond les gaz et dune grande qualité technique. Sirigu a été excellent. [qui en doutait ?]

Pour la première fois depuis 1998, voilà une Angleterre qui me plait.

Je ne vois pas comment lUruguay pourrait arracher la seconde place qualificative à une de ces deux équipes. Il faudra quelles se méfient du Costa Rica : ils nont rien à perdre et cest pour cela quils sont dangereux.

Pas vu Côte dIvoire Japon, mais bien content que les nippons aient perdu. Ça fera les pieds à cette nouille de Nishimura.


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2014)

Euh... quel rapport entre l'équipe nationale et ce cher arbitre ?

Ce qui m'a étonné pour ENG-ITA, c'est l'état calamiteux des joueurs en fin de match. Je me demande quelle tête aura Pirlo en finale...  En tout cas, beau match, dans un bon esprit.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Euh... quel rapport entre l'équipe nationale et ce cher arbitre ?
> 
> Ce qui m'a étonné pour ENG-ITA, c'est l'état calamiteux des joueurs en fin de match. Je me demande quelle tête aura Pirlo en finale...  En tout cas, beau match, dans un bon esprit.



Ils jouaient à Manaus, au cur de lAmazonie. Plus de 30 degrés et les moustiques. Ceci expliquant cela. 

Il y a même un membre du staff Anglais qui a fait un malaise.


Japonais : quils dégagent ! 

Jen ai vu un, cétait un de trop.


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2014)

Je dois convenir que je suis assez nippophile (dans le désordre : pour le foot, le rugby, la littérature, le cinéma et la musique) 

C'est ballot pour les Équatoriens : louper une belle occasion et se faire transpercer par un ultime carreau d'arbalète... Ça aurait arrangé les Français, ce match nul.


----------



## flotow (15 Juin 2014)

J'ai plus d'Augustiner pour ce soir , la faute au BBQ d'hier :love: Mais j'ai une petite Weißbier Kloster Andechs 

Bon, je suis prêt 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h54 ----------

Elle est franchement bonne cette bière 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h19 ----------

C'est moi ou il n'y a eu aucune sanction contre le Hondurien qui accroche un Français dans la surface/juste à coté ?

Beaucoup moins drôle après la fin de la première mi-temps : bombardements en Irak, attaques en Israel, etc.


----------



## Romuald (15 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Je dois convenir que je suis assez nippophile (dans le désordre : pour le foot, le rugby, la littérature, le cinéma et la musique)


Tu devrais essayer leurs whiskies :love:, ça te fera une raison de plus


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Je dois convenir que je suis assez nippophile (dans le désordre : pour le foot, le rugby, la littérature, le cinéma et la musique)
> 
> C'est ballot pour les Équatoriens : louper une belle occasion et se faire transpercer par un ultime carreau d'arbalète... Ça aurait arrangé les Français, ce match nul.



Cinéma, littérature, manga, animes, etc. Ok. Arbitrage et braconnage de cétacés, non.  

Je les soutiendrais dans une autre coupe du monde. Pas dans celle-là. 


Suisse 2 - 1 Equateur

Coaching gagnant pour Hitzfeld. 

Félicitation à larbitre qui a laissé lavantage jouer. 

Pas impressionné par les Suisses. Même déçu. Mais ce nest quun match, attendons la suite.


France 3 - 0 Honduras

Très bien. Le premier obstacle est passé. On savait les Honduriens rudes et joueurs. Ils nauront été que brutaux. Dommage pour eux.

Au passage, je note un but français validé grâce à la vidéo. :style:

(Autant pour Platini et ses positions dun autre âge)

Maintenant : VIVA ARGENTINA !!!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Excusez-moi de vous demander pardon, mais je voudrai revenir sur 'le penalty du 12° joueur', si vous voyez ce que je veux dire.
> Parce que s'il est évident que le brésilien en fait des caisses, le croate dans son dos n'est pas blanc-bleu non plus : sur la vidéo résumée de teufun on voit clairement qu'il lui prend les deux épaules avant de le lacher brutalement parce que l'autre en profite pour simuler un GROS accrochage ayant entrainé sa chute.
> 
> Donc faute de l'un et simulation de l'autre. Peno ou pas ?



le brésilien peut aller à Cannes il obtiendra haut la main le prix d'interprétation 
pour le reste le Brésil lui a déjà gagné la CDM 
les matchs comptent maintenant pour du beurre , sauf si on se contente d'une 2ème place


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (16 Juin 2014)

Pour fêter la victoire des Bleus, nos viandes seront exclusivement servies cuite "bleu".

PUBLICITE
Pour fêter cette prise de décision, je vous annonce la formule est prise en charge par la clinique "Le Fondement", la clinique qui prend les problèmes par l'autre entrée.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2014)

Je peux dire ce que je veux de leurs arbitres, mais le public nippon est super classe.

http://www.sofoot.com/photo-les-japonais-nettoient-leurs-sieges-185163.html


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2014)

C'est quand même un album plein de resource 

[youtube]uDSFAo6eU-g[/youtube]


----------



## flotow (16 Juin 2014)

Angela Merkel, en orange, avec des lunettes 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h33 ----------

Ça ressemble un peu au match d'hier 
Premier but sur pénalty, carton rouge&#8230; 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h41 ----------



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h47 ----------

"sehr sehr effektiv"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h48 ----------

Pub pour la nouvelle Classe C avec l'équipe nationale 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h49 ----------

Il fait beau à Copacabana.  Ils ont un super studio :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h54 ----------

Petite pub d'Audi avec Pep Gardiola

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h56 ----------

Pub pour le Galaxy S5 avec l'équipe nationale

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h57 ----------

Pub VW avec certains joueurs de l'équipe nationale

ET BMW ALORS ????

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h58 ----------

C'est un peu Espagne - Pays-Bas là 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h41 ----------

Pub pour la i8 

Bon, voilà. C'était pas mal


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2014)

Müller. 

C. Ronaldo. :casse:

Pepe. :modo:
Je pensais que ça lui était un peu passé depuis le départ de Mourinho.


J&#8217;espérais que les Teutons ne seraient pas au top. Hélas, si tout se goupille normalement, on devrait les retrouver sur notre route en quart.


----------



## bompi (16 Juin 2014)

Pays du Nord - Péninsule ibérique : 9-1

Ça fait mal... :rateau:


----------



## flotow (16 Juin 2014)

Ach so, bompïj :love:
Prosit pour les pays du Nord alors


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Juin 2014)

'tain, continuez comme ça vous me faites bien marrer... 
Une autre façon de voir le foot sans le regarder


----------



## legritch (17 Juin 2014)

Bon ce soir 18h c'est à nous 

Allez les diables rouges!








(et vive l'Argentine :rose:






)


----------



## bompi (17 Juin 2014)

Au moins au Brésil il fait bon et elle ne risque pas de prendre froid.


----------



## legritch (17 Juin 2014)

Intrusion des attaquants Algériens dans la moitié de terrain Belge


----------



## patlek (17 Juin 2014)

Contre toute attente:

http://bigbrowser.blog.lemonde.fr/2...aul-le-poulpe-shaheen-le-chameau-sest-trompe/


----------



## legritch (17 Juin 2014)

Sont pas très bons pour l'instant les diables, j'espère que ça va changer en 2e mi-temps. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h01 ----------

2-1 :love::love::love:

Les changements ont payé.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2014)

Mes petits Mexicains continuent de me faire plaisir. Un beau 0 - 0 contre des Brésiliens toujours pas convaincants. En dehors de Neymar et de Thiago Silva qui tiennent la baraque, le reste de léquipe semble sans génie.

Grande soirée de Ochoa le gardien du Mexique.


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2014)

Ah ! L' ochoa du pays basque !


----------



## Joachim du Balay (18 Juin 2014)

c'est pas encore cette fois qu'ils seront champions à domicile, ces pauvres Brésiliens (trop friables, apparemment...)

sinon, je ne comprends pas tout ce foin à propos du gardien mexicain...
 à part une  parade en plongeon, certes peut-être spectaculaire, mais à la portée de n'importe quel gardien, il n'a rien fait d'autre que se faire tirer pile dessus par des attaquants bien trop empresser de marquer pour essayer d'ajuster  leurs tirs hors de sa portée...


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juin 2014)

Il sait se placer, a de bons réflexes, une main ferme. Il a su sortir et simposer au bon moment. Il ne manque pas délégance. Ajoute un peu de chance et tas ce qui fait un bon gardien.

Apoula Edel à la place cétait 6 - 0 pour le Brésil.

[DM]xs3362_apoula-edel-best-of_sport[/DM]


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2014)

Bon. Faudrait que les Espagnols se bougent un peu.
Comme quoi : une défaite cinglante peut enlever un peu de crainte aux oppposants. Plutôt que de les regarder jouer, enquiquiner les Espagnols, avec quelques ambitions est la solution.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juin 2014)

Ah Ah Ah

Espagne 0 - 2 Chili



Bon débarras !

Je regrette les Australiens, volontaires, combatifs. Ils ont joué leur chance jusquau bout.

Espagne, trop vieux, trop cons typés. Sélection en bois. Me rappelle la France de 2002. Aux chiottes !


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Pays du Nord - Péninsule ibérique : 9-1
> 
> Ça fait mal... :rateau:




Ben je sais pas si tous les allemands regardent le foot comme ça, mais je préfère la manière ibérique.
On a eu droit à un "ach" au deuxième but contre le Portugal, au troisième, elle s'est autorisé un caramel à la fraise.
Quand je lui ai demandé si elle était contente, elle m'a dit "cela va", et elle est allé se coucher.

Heureusement qu'elle nous a dit qu'elle était dingue du foot, parce que là, comme ça, c'était quand même pas facile à deviner.


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2014)

Ça donne envie d'une petite empanada, avec un _pisco sour_ pour la faire descendre. ¡Riquísimo!

Ils ont fini le match rincés, les Chiliens. NED-CHL, ça va être le festival des remplaçants !

PS : petite anecdote personnelle : c'est en voyage au Chili qu'un jour mon hôte est venu me voir d'un air contrit posé sur une tête d'enterrement, pour m'annoncer qu'un certain Emil K. venait de priver la France de la prochaine CdM. Avec une telle expression, il aurait aussi bien pu m'avertir de la mort de toute ma famille dans un accident d'autobus. .  J'ai donc vu les buts de ce fameux match sur une TV hésitante bien loin de la maison.
Grosso modo, pendant tout le voyage, il suffisait de parler de Zamorano et Platini et tout était beaucoup plus détendu [c'était notamment le signe que je ne venais pas d'un grand pays "ami" du Nord...]




Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben je sais pas si tous les allemands regardent le foot comme ça, mais je préfère la manière ibérique.
> On a eu droit à un "ach" au deuxième but contre le Portugal, au troisième, elle s'est autorisé un caramel à la fraise.
> Quand je lui ai demandé si elle était contente, elle m'a dit "cela va", et elle est allé se coucher.
> 
> Heureusement qu'elle nous a dit qu'elle était dingue du foot, parce que là, comme ça, c'était quand même pas facile à deviner.


Les Allemands sont des gens pudiques et réservés. 
C'est vrai que je ne me souviens pas d'avoir jamais entendu "Tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor!" pour fêter un but 

Toutefois il est possible qu'après quelques (déci)litres de bières l'ambiance se chauffe un peu...
Notre Munichois préféré nous confirmera ça.


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Toutefois il est possible qu'après quelques (déci)litres de bières l'ambiance se chauffe un peu...
> Notre Munichois préféré nous confirmera ça.



À mon avis, à cette heure il cuve encore...


----------



## flotow (19 Juin 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> À mon avis, à cette heure il cuve encore...



 sympa 




En fait non, je ne cuve pas  pas contre je dormais car aujourd'hui c'est férié  et donc j'en profite 

Rendez vous compte, je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion d'aller au Biergarten pour voir un match de la WM  Mais ne vous en faites pas trop, je vais quand même dans les Biergarten hein 

Hier je vais faire mes courses, acheter un peu à boire en cette période de mondial, qui est aussi une période chaude et là c'est le drame, plus d'Augustiner weißbier  :sick: alors j'ai du prendre la bière que j'ai pris la dernière fois lorsque c'était Allemagne/Portugal, une Kloster Andechs 
J'ai aussi pris des chips espagnols, mais je ne suis pas très sur de ce que ça vaut maintenant :sick:


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2014)

Ramos va pouvoir raser cette vilaine barbe !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Juin 2014)

N'insistez pas !

je ne braderais pas mes tapas ! 

CONSOMMEZ !!!

Cdt...


----------



## flotow (19 Juin 2014)

Le prix du bretzel au beurre va augmenter !!!


----------



## Powerdom (19 Juin 2014)

je me demande si G.W. Bush en mange encore


----------



## legritch (19 Juin 2014)

Supporter anglais fan de Gerrard







C'est horrible :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2014)

Surtout qu'il n'a pas de rouflaquettes le Steven ! :rateau:


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2014)

Juste après le repas, cette photo est un émétique assez radical... Burp.


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2014)

Voilà de quoi te redonner le sourire !


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2014)

C'est presqu'une version footballistique du paradoxe des jumeaux. Après quelques bières ou quelques verres de caïpirinha (on revient toujours à ça...)

Allez, maintenant, c'est au tour des Colombiens et des Ivoiriens de s'affronter : je remercie (a priori) Lamouchi de laisser Drogba sur le banc et j'espère que mes chers Colombiens sauront en profiter


----------



## flotow (19 Juin 2014)

Je croyais que TF1 ne diffusait que les matchs de la France 
Vous n'êtes pas si mal servi alors 

@aCLR : je ne sais pas à quelle heure ça sera ici, on est encore plus à l'Ouest !!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juin 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Je croyais que TF1 ne diffusait que les matchs de la France
> Vous n'êtes pas si mal servi alors
> 
> @aCLR : je ne sais pas à quelle heure ça sera ici, on est encore plus à l'Ouest !!!!



Toi, à Munich, tu est à UT+1 heure d'été, donc ce sera 21 h.
Mais, les bières seront-elles fraîches.


----------



## flotow (19 Juin 2014)

J'ai prévu hier soir 
A voir si je ne vais pas dans un Biergarten, dans ce cas, elles seront fraiches à coup sur


----------



## legritch (20 Juin 2014)

La France et la Suisse sont hyper motivées


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2014)

Les _petits_ pays ont fait fort hier !


----------



## flotow (20 Juin 2014)

Vu le temps qu'il fait ici, je crois que c'est mort pour le Biergarten ce soir


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Les _petits_ pays ont fait fort hier !


Petits : footballistiquement ? populationnement ? superficiquement ?
'tain, en sport faut être précis, mon vieux.

Quand on regarde les résultats des matchs entre Suisses et Français (en Fußball) c'est bigrement équilibré.
Mon pronostic au pifomètre : victoire de la Suisse, on va dire 2:1 (voire 2:0).

Et on va passer de l'euphorie (un brin forcée), à la déprime (plus réaliste mais un peu forcée aussi).


----------



## flotow (20 Juin 2014)

Ah non. Si c'est le cas je vais mal digérer ma bière et je serais malade tout le weekend, alors qu'il y a une super fête suédoise (mid-sommerfest) demain !!!
Il faut que l'on gagne. Mais bon, comme j'ai des chips español... Rien n'est moins sur... 

Sinon, quelle daube l'application des forums :sick:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h57 ----------

En même temps... Si l'on ne sort pas de la poule, pas de match contre l'Allemagne == moins d'animosité au bureau le lendemain du match...


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> 'tain, en sport faut être précis, mon vieux.



Je ne suis pas vieux ! 

Je causais bien évidemment de superficie !

Je ne me risquerais pas à donner un pronostic vu qu'hier j'étais plutôt pour les anglais&#8230;
Et je voyais un hors-jeu sur le second but !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Juin 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Je causais bien évidemment de superficie !



Puisqu'on te dit que la taille ca fait pas tout !

:hein:


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne suis pas vieux !
> 
> Je causais bien évidemment de superficie !
> 
> ...


Je n'ai pas vu le match mais j'ai aussi lu que Suarez était _offside_. _Poor Brits !_
Note que la Colombie a environ deux fois la superficie de la France métropolitaine.

Quant à un match (de _balompié_) de CdM à élimination directe France-Allemagne, on sait comment ça se termine, malheureusement. :rateau:
Et ça n'améliorerait pas le complexe d'infériorité et la germanophobie actuels en France (cette dernière faisant florès aussi sur nos beaux forums, soit dit en passant). 

Je ne connais pas bien les joueurs suisses, ne suivant pas assez l'actualité (ceux que je connaissais ont pris leur retraite, ah la la) mais on peut avoir confiance en leur entraîneur pour savoir les galvaniser.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2014)

Non ! Absolument pas hors-jeu.

Les rosbifs devraient relire les règlements.

Steven Gerrard détourne le ballon de la tête et du coup remet Suarez dans le jeu.

Une magnifique passe du capitaine de Liverpool pour son attaquant. Go Reds ! 


Les petits-suisses on va les bouffer ! 

Et si on rencontre les Boches en quart, on les ravagera comme Louis XIV le Palatinat. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h10 ----------

La Fédération espagnole souhaite le maintien de Del Bosque 

http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Actualites/Del-bosque-soutenu-par-sa-federation/475652


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2014)

Pour paraphraser Clausewitz, on pourrait donc dire "Le sport est la continuation de la guerre par d'autres moyens"


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> *Les petits-suisses *on va les bouffer !



Attendons pour voir :mouais:


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2014)

Personnellement, j'ai une intolérance au lactose donc je préfère ne pas les bouffer tout crus...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> je préfère ne pas les bouffer tout crus...


Pourtant ils sont fait avec du bon lait de Normandie , donc de qualité


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Attendons pour voir :mouais:



Cest tout vu ! Comme à Marignan. 

Sinon, on retire nos sous et nos exilés fiscaux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h40 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Pourtant ils sont fait avec du bon lait de Normandie , donc de qualité



Comme quoi, on en apprend tous les jours.


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Cest tout vu ! Comme à Marignan.


15-15 alors ? J'croyais qu'c'était du foutchebôle, pas du tennis


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Juin 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> 15-15 alors ? J'croyais qu'c'était du *foutchebôle*, pas du tennis



Du *footboule*, dixit Walls ce matin à la radio...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Sinon, on retire *nos sous* et nos exilés fiscaux.


Ils n'ont pas envie de rentrer ... ni les uns, ni les autres :love:
_Si jamais indiques-nous ton compte, ce sera fait dès lundi, j'en connais un qui sera content _



> C&#8217;est tout vu !


 on verra bien, que la meilleure équipe gagne


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ils n'ont pas envie de rentrer ... ni les uns, ni les autres :love:
> _Si jamais indiques-nous ton compte, ce sera fait dès lundi, j'en connais un qui sera content _
> 
> on verra bien, que la meilleure équipe gagne



Donc la France. 


Mode sérieux.

Ce nest pas gagné davance. Notre défense centrale va sans doute être mise à lépreuve pour la première fois et puis la fébrilité de certains de nos joueurs pourrait nous mettre dans les ennuis.

Surtout, celui que je crains le plus reste Hitzfeld.


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> <...>
> 
> Surtout, celui que je crains le plus reste Hitzfeld.


C'est sûr. C'est un cador, une épée...

Pendant ce temps, le Costa Rica mène devant l'Italie.
Alors là, ils m'épatent !

Si ça en reste là, ça va faire un URU-ITA de folie.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2014)

Costa Rica bat lItalie. 

Et ya pas photo. :mouais:

Maintenant cest sûr, adieu lAngleterre. 


Uruguay - Italie :afraid:


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2014)

Je n'aurais pas misé un z&#322;oty sur une victoire du Costa Rica. Encore moins sur _deux_ victoires ! :rateau:

Ça risque d'être assez saignant pour le dernier match...

Quant aux Anglais, décidément, ils n'y arrivent pas. C'est un peu tristounet comme parcours.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h59 ----------

Bon, apparemment je suis nul en pronostics ! (j'ai entendu hurler les voisins deux fois...)


----------



## flotow (20 Juin 2014)

Je viens juste de me brancher !!! Et déjà 2-0 !!!
Alors je suis avec ma Kloster Andech&#347;, car comme explique plus tôt, il n'y avait plus d'Augustiner. Et des chips pas trop salé, j'aime bien 

Sinon, c'est amusant, ça fait bleu blanc rouge sur le terrain 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h38 ----------

Ça doit quand même être bien triste de surveiller que personne ne descende des gradins ! Tu endogènes tout mais interdiction de regarder le match

Sinon, ça fait deux fois 3-0 pour le moment. L'effet France 98 ? 

@bompi : les prévisions n'étaient pas si mauvaise, c'était juste mal reparti 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h42 ----------

Les supporter français sont en forme : ils font la chenille dans les gradins 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h43 ----------

J'ai trouvé un but sans les forums mais j'ai la flemme d'aller ouvrir un ticket :sick:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h44 ----------

La dodo est au Brésil !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h44 ----------

 2-5 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h45 ----------

Deux fois plus de passes pour les suisses !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h47 ----------

Les allemands disent que l'on a bien travaillé. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h50 ----------

 but de Benzema qui rentre juste après le coup de sifflet 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h52 ----------

A priori il faudra se contenter de 2-5. Le coup de sifflet quand le ballon est au dessus de la main du goal. A moins d'1m des cages 
Et le commentaire 'es egal' 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h56 ----------

En gros 'la température, l'heure est différents' mais les allemands sont quand même impressionnés par l'équipe de France. 
Benzema en est quand même à 4 buts (dont 3 pendant le match, mais l'esprit d'équipe y est aussi pour le dernier, alors on peut être sur d'en avoir de nouveau) depuis le début du mondial.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h01 ----------

Bien, bien, Deschamps a une fois bien plus aiguë que le traducteur, donc j'ai la version française 

En tout cas il a la pêche mais il essaye de le cacher


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2014)

Encore une bizarrerie arbitrale... Faut que je relise les règlements


----------



## patlek (20 Juin 2014)

Selon riad sattouf;







Et la réalité...

http://www.liberation.fr/photographie/2014/06/20/buuuut-gooool-goooal-toooor_1046305?photo_id=655526


Il ne fait meme pas de la caricature!


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2014)

Et paf ! Le chien.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2014)

Le compte est bon : France - Suisse = 5-2 ... bravo les bleus 

Dommage que l*e coup du pied levé* n'a pas été sanctionné, on ne va pas chipoter pour si peu 
(Le gars n'a qu'une fracture de l'arcade sourcilière et une légère commotion, donc out of ... )

Reste que les suisses devront gagner lors du prochain match, s'ils veulent continuer.
Faut dire qu'ils sont capables du meilleur comme du pire, croisons les doigts.

En tête du groupe D, les Bleus sont *presque* en 8es de finale.


> L'équipe de France a survolé son deuxième match de Coupe du monde, en corrigeant la Suisse (5-2).


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2014)

Un beau festival de buts ! Dommage que les bleus se soient relâchés sur la fin



bompi a dit:


> Note que la Colombie a environ deux fois la superficie de la France métropolitaine.



C'n'est pas comme si c'était la première fois que je dis une connerie :rateau:


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Le compte est bon : France - Suisse = 5-2 ... bravo les bleus
> 
> Dommage que l*e coup du pied levé* n'a pas été sanctionné, on ne va pas chipoter pour si peu
> (Le gars n'a qu'une fracture de l'arcade sourcilière et une légère commotion, donc out of ... )
> ...



Fait de jeu.

Quand Giroud lève la jambe il ny a personne à côté de lui. Van Bergen fonce dessus, tête baissée.

Le foot est un sport de contact qui se joue principalement avec les pieds.

Maintenant, on lui souhaite tous un prompt rétablissement.


Mathématiquement rien nest fait, comme le rappelait Monsieur Deschamps. Que lÉquateur nous en mette une et que la Suisse en passe une au Honduras et on sera obligé de refaire les comptes. Huitièmes ok, mais il faut surtout éviter lArgentine.


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2014)

Ceci devrait inciter les Français à jouer correctement le troisième match et donc de rester dans le (bon) tempo.
Les Équatoriens ont tout à fait de quoi nous forcer à batailler. Donc la dernière journée sera plaisante.

Avec tout ça, je n'ai pas vu le match ni les buts... faut que je rattrape


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2014)

Une phrase résume et explique parfaitement la performance de la Suisse, dans un quotidien romand aujourd'hui:



> Par la grâce d'un groupe de qualifications à l'adversité de carton-pâte, la Suisse a vécu depuis trois dans l'ignorance du haut niveau. Le retour à la réalité n'en fut que plus violent.



La qualification n'est vraiment de loin pas acquise.


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2014)

Il suffit que les Suisses battent le Honduras et que la France ne se fasse pas étriller. C'est bien dans les cordes de la Nati, non ?

Disons que c'est là que l'entraîneur et ses aides doivent montrer leur capacité à remotiver les troupes : la qualification est possible, fasse à une équipe physique mais (semble-t-il) pas bien géniale.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2014)

Ils devront jouer au foot ... aller au bout de leurs envies, encore faut-il en avoir :rateau:
Bref, ce n'est pas gagné en jouant les vedettes ...

_On peut comprendre l'attitude du futur sélectionneur : tabula rasa _


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Il suffit que les Suisses battent le Honduras et que la France ne se fasse pas étriller. C'est bien dans les cordes de la Nati, non ?
> 
> Disons que c'est là que l'entraîneur et ses aides doivent montrer leur capacité à remotiver les troupes : la qualification est possible, fasse à une équipe physique mais (semble-t-il) pas bien géniale.



Ouais, en Suisse on connaît le Honduras. Il y a quatre ans, on a battu l'Espagne au premier tour, on a crié victoire, on se voyait déjà qualifié, la voie royale était tracée pour les huitièmes. Résultat, on s'est ramassé contre le Chili, et on a été incapable de battre le Honduras (0-0). Sortis au premier tour.


----------



## patlek (21 Juin 2014)

Ben nous, on est en forme, on a écrasé la suisse, et on est meme pas fatigué. On s' accorde quand meme une journée de repos (sans entrainement) aujourdhui. 
Par contre on a constaté une baisse du stock de canettes, et on se demande si on devrait pas aller a l' hypermarché refaire le plein de munitions. On est des spectateur qu' on boit vite avec les canettes .


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Juin 2014)

Fait gaffe, quand même : c'est ballot.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2014)

Une Argentine toujours autant à la ramasse question animation. A se demander sils savent quils sont à la Coupe du Monde.

La sanction nest pas passée loin, à plusieurs reprises. Les Iraniens méritaient mieux (et accessoirement un pénalty).

A la fin, Messi marque.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2014)

L&#8217;Allemagne s&#8217;est fait très peur. Le Ghana est passé à côté de l&#8217;exploit. 

Sinon quand est-ce que Löw nous débarrasse des joueurs en bois provenant d&#8217;Arsenal ? Ozil inexistant, Mertesacker à la ramasse. 

Mustafi ! Il le sort d&#8217;où ce branque ? 

Merci pépé Klose et merci Schweini.

Kroos ne vaut vraiment pas l&#8217;argent qu&#8217;il réclame au Bayern.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2014)

Bon moi j'ai commandé mon Tee Shirt.







Ca c'est du collector!


----------



## tatouille (22 Juin 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> C'n'est pas comme si c'était la première fois que je dis une connerie&#8230; :rateau:



Dans ce cas précis, l'important c'est d'avoir du nez, en effet, la surface de la ligne étant plus grande


----------



## patlek (22 Juin 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Fait gaffe, quand même : c'est ballot.



Je te rassures, je n' ai regardé aucun match, et je ne pense pas en regarder.


----------



## aCLR (22 Juin 2014)

tatouille a dit:


> Dans ce cas précis, l'important c'est d'avoir du nez, en effet, la surface de la ligne étant plus grande



 

Aux contrôles anti-dopage, l'on préfère la goal-line technology !


----------



## legritch (22 Juin 2014)

Bon on va en huitième, plus qu'un match à gagner pour être sûr d'être premier.


----------



## poildep (22 Juin 2014)

Bien content de la victoire des Diables Rouges. On ne peut pas dire que leurs prestations contre l'Algérie et la Russie ont été exceptionnelles, mais ils ont ont fait ce qu'il fallait pour passer en huitième. Mieux vaut donc ne pas les sous-estimer dans cette coupe du monde pleine de surprises.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2014)

Voilà, on a nos deux premier 8e de finale :

Brésil  Chili
et
Pays-Bas  Mexique

Ils nous ont quitté et on ne les regrettera pas : Croatie, Espagne, Australie, Cameroun.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Juin 2014)

:mouais:

J'ai pourtant eu/lu de bons échos sur l'Australie...


----------



## legritch (24 Juin 2014)

Résumé du match Belgique-Russie :






(Merci Mackie)


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> J'ai pourtant eu/lu de bons échos sur l'Australie...



Ils ont fait un très bon match contre les Pays-Bas mais leur élimination reste logique. Sils avaient été capables de tenir tête à lEspagne, certes, ils auraient pu cultiver des regrets, mais là, ils navaient tout simplement pas le niveau pour aller plus loin.


----------



## Slowvlaki (24 Juin 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Voilà, on a nos deux premier 8e de finale :
> 
> Brésil &#8211; Chili
> et
> ...



Moi je trouve ça dommage pour la Croatie. Ils méritaient presque autant que le Mexique de passer. L'Australie a tout de même fait bonne figure aussi malgré ses trois défaites. Ils peuvent avoir quelques regrets, mais ils étaient tout de même les plus faibles du groupe.
En revanche, je ne vais pas pleurer l'Espagne, et le Cameroun...no comment.


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2014)

Hier, j'ai (pour une fois) regardé un bout d'un match, celui du Brésil. J'ai été étonné de leur inconsistance. Parfois _brésiliens_, parfois (souvent) aux abonnés absents. À croire que Scolari leur a demandé de faire des pauses dès que possible pour pouvoir tenir jusqu'à la finale.

Les deux latéraux ne sont pas à la hauteur pour le moment, ce qui rompt un peu la tradition. Mais Neymar fait bien le boulot qu'on lui demande : je ne sais pas s'il est génial mais au moins il est bon et cadre ses frappes. C'est déjà pas mal. Face à une défense aussi vigoureuse qu'un chamallow, ça fonctionne.

À voir le Brésil jouer ainsi, je les vois quand même assez bien champions. Ils me rappellent d'autres CdM où leut jeu était assez pathétique aussi et qu'ils ont finalement gagnées.

Quant à ce soir, je verrais bien les Uruguayens l'emporter. Enfin, disons que les Italiens ont intérêt à mettre deux joueurs sur Suarez car, même amoindri, il ne lui faut pas grand-chose pour marquer (une défense anglaise pas terrible par exemple ).


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2014)

Mériter de passer, ça sobtient en gagnant des matchs. A part contre le Cameroun, équipe en bois, les Croates nont pas été capables de montrer grand chose.

Certes, dans le premier match, ils sont volés par larbitre mais à aucun moment ils ne semblent en mesure de mettre à mal un Brésil bien pataud.

Contre le Mexique, ils auraient du logiquement finir à 8 et les Mexicains obtenir un pénalty. Larbitrage lamentable de l'Ouzbek les a longtemps épargnés. Leur seule action de jeu véritable reste leur but. Sils avaient multiplié ce genre de phase plutôt que les coups dans les chevilles, alors oui, ils auraient eu leur place. Là non. Trop courts.

Les Mexicains se sont fait volés deux buts contre le Cameroun : ils ont gagné le match. Ils se font voler un pénalty indiscutable contre la Croatie : ils gagnent. Le bilan du groupe A est sans appel : Mexique 7 points ; Croatie 3 point.


@ Bompi : et encore, le Brésil a montré un visage plus avenant contre Cameroun que dans ses deux matchs précédents. Pour linstant, seul Neymar tient la baraque.


----------



## patlek (24 Juin 2014)

Les à coté de la coupe du monde...

https://fr.tv.yahoo.com/news/coupe-...çais-mécontentes-elles-exigent-134531699.html

Faudrait pas s' imaginer qu' elles vont faire du camping, non mais!


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2014)

Y&#8217;a une maison de passe au bout de la rue à Riberao Preto, pour ce qu&#8217;elles ont à faire c&#8217;était bien suffisant. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h09 ----------

La FFF assume la responsabilité de «*laffaire*».

http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Actualites/La-fff-assume-le-couac-de-l-hotel/476957


----------



## flotow (24 Juin 2014)

Il ne reste plus beaucoup d'équipes Européennes 
Allemagne-Belgique-Pays-Bas-France


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juin 2014)

et Suisse...


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2014)

Jaime bien Prandelli, mais il a eu des choix trop timorés.

A limage de Suarez, lUruguay avait la dalle. 

Exploit du Costa Rica qui finit premier du «*groupe de la mort*».


----------



## flotow (24 Juin 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> et Suisse...


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


>


Bin quoi, ils sont européens, non ?


----------



## flotow (24 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Bin quoi, ils sont européens, non ?



Ben oui, mais encore faut-il qu'ils arrivent à se départager de l'Équateur lors de leur dernier match


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2014)

Oui : ils ne sont certes pas encore qualifiés. On a confondu avec les Belges :love:


----------



## bompi (24 Juin 2014)

Bon, il faut ajouter les Grecs (dur pour les Ivoiriens).
La Colombie a bien assuré avec ses trois victoires, ça doit être la fiesta au pays !

Les Colombiens joueront donc contre les Uruguayens : ça va être _muy caliente_. Même si on peut penser que Suarez manquera le match pour un rendez-vous inopiné avec le dentiste de la FIFA.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2014)

Je n&#8217;en suis pas si sûr pour Suarez.

L&#8217;arbitre n&#8217;a pas vu de faute. Chiellini passe une partie du match à geindre et à plonger dans le gazon. A force de crier au loup&#8230;

Suarez n&#8217;a qu&#8217;à nier. Il n&#8217;y a aucune preuve. Sur la caméras, on le voit pencher la tête et se rouler avec Chiellini dans l&#8217;herbe. Il dira que l&#8217;autre lui a foutu un coup d&#8217;épaule dans la mâchoire.


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2014)

Ce qui est tout aussi crédible, après tout.

Tes amis nippons n'ont rien pu, finalement


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Ce qui est tout aussi crédible, après tout.
> 
> Tes amis nippons n'ont rien pu, finalement



Ouai. Ils se sont fait bouffer.

Dune équipe qui embarque des talents comme Kagawa et Honda on attendait mieux.


----------



## legritch (25 Juin 2014)

Le joueur italien a bien les marques des dents dans son épaule, l'arbitre n'a rien pu faire car il n'a pas assisté à la faute. Sur le ralenti on le voit bien avec sa bouche sur l'épaule, il risque l'exclusion par la FIFA.

De plus il a déjà eu des problèmes pour morsures en championnat.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Le joueur italien a bien les marques des dents dans son épaule, l'arbitre n'a rien pu faire car il n'a pas assisté à la faute. Sur le ralenti on le voit bien avec sa bouche sur l'épaule, il risque l'exclusion par la FIFA.
> 
> De plus il a déjà eu des problèmes pour morsures en championnat.



Sur les ralentis on ne voit rien. Trop loin.

Après, les marques, ça peut aussi provenir dun coup dépaule dans les dents de Suarez.

Bah. Une fringale. Ya pas mort dhomme. Son régime alimentaire est un peu spécial. Est-ce une raison pour le stigmatiser ? Et puis mordre Chiellini, faut le vouloir. Ce type est une merde, la honte des défenseurs italiens. Toujours à chialer. Claudio Gentile, voilà un vrai défenseur.

Sinon, plus sérieux, la un problème Suarez, et pas que dalimentation. :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h03 ----------

La version de Suarez : «Ce sont des situations de matches. Nous sommes en duel dans la surface, il me donne un coup d'épaule dans la bouche et j'ai eu l'oeil touché aussi. Franchement, on ne va pas en faire toute une histoire.»


----------



## legritch (25 Juin 2014)

La FIFA entre dans la danse


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2014)

legritch a dit:


> La FIFA entre dans la danse



Ouai. On aurait aimé quelle intervienne aussi sur la simulation de Fred contre la Croatie. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h04 ----------

Mais bon, il suffit dy mettre le prix :
http://www.lemonde.fr/coupe-du-mond...fa-doublent-leur-salaire_4444336_1616627.html


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> et Suisse...



Ce soir, on espère qu'ils vont passer la rampe  non!!


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2014)

Au fait, écoutez ça : énorme !

[DM]x200fda_le-commentaire-mythique-du-but-de-messi-en-vo_sport[/DM]


----------



## flotow (25 Juin 2014)

J'ai le camembert, la bière, les chips, le beurre français et les Laugengebäck.
Toujours pas d'Augustiner  alors ce soir ça sera encore Kloster Andechs 

Voilà voilà, à ce soir


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2014)

C'est vrai qu'on n'imagine pas un commentateur de la ZDF hurlant "Toooooooor".
D'autant qu'ils n'ont plus de pape, les Allemands.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2014)

Ce sera donc l&#8217;Argentine :afraid: ou le Nigeria 

Z&#8217;avez vu le premier but de L&#8217;Argentine ? L&#8217;a raison le hurleur : z&#8217;ont un pape et Messi pour avoir autant de chance.


----------



## flotow (25 Juin 2014)

France - Equateur c'est tricolore contre tricolore !

Sinon, encore une petite bière Kloster Andechs et puis tout le reste du dessus 
Les Suisses sont à 2-0, ce qui veut dire qu'ils sont pas loin de la deuxième place 

Peut être que WebO avait raison 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h32 ----------

Ça s'agite beaucoup au Bunderstag. Y'a un monsieur chauve suivi d'un monsieur avec beaucoup de cheveux, mais ils s'agitent exactement de la même manière 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h52 ----------

Le paquet de la même marque de chips est moins bon que le précédent :sick:


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2014)

C'est la bière, qui influe sur les chips ?


----------



## flotow (25 Juin 2014)

Les Allemands parlent de leur problèmes de rails. Ils ont les mêmes problèmes que nous 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h57 ----------




bompi a dit:


> C'est la bière, qui influe sur les chips ?


Bière Allemande contre chips Español 
Mais non, je ne pense pas. Ils sont un peu trop gras et l'huile à donné un peu de gout je trouve.

Sinon, il va y avoir Ziemlich beste Freunde qui va être bientôt diffusé 
J'ai compris le 'pas de bras, pas de chocolat' :afraid:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h57 ----------

'schönes tor' pour les Suisses.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h01 ----------

Il fait moins la fête Deschamps :sick:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h04 ----------

Lucass Digneuh

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h07 ----------

Trois matches, deux cartons rouges pour nos adversaires 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h09 ----------

On est quand même moins bon (ou ils sont meilleurs) ou les deux 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h12 ----------

Vaudrait mieux marquer un but plutôt que de faire les prolongations 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h31 ----------

Ils sautent haut les équatoriens 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h42 ----------

Ils sont tous tassés dans la surface équatoriennes, mais les deux buteurs qui restent sur l'autre moitié de terrain vont très vite 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h45 ----------

Donc il y a une équipe Européenne de plus qui continue la compétition 
Allemagne, Belgique, France, Suisse, Pays-Bas



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h58 ----------

Le prochain match pour moi, c'est Allemagne USA, mais à l'Olympia park


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2014)

Donc: les Suisses.

Comme quoi je n'avais pas tort de les compter 

Ce doit être le premier matche de l'EdF que je regarde depuis des années (4 ans?) et, malgré l'absence de but et quelques frayeurs, je les ai trouvés sympathiques, assez entreprenants et techniquement plutôt pas mal. Match plaisant. Dommage que Valencia fasse le couillon.


----------



## flotow (26 Juin 2014)

Fallait regarder les deux premiers et pas celui là. Quelques frayeurs quand même :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2014)

Comme qui dirait : les suisses ils ont tout bon.

Pis les français n'ont rien cassé hier, rien marqué, rien écrasé.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2014)

'tain, sur les duels dans la surface l'arbitre ivoirien.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2014)

Faut pas chercher, il y voit rien ... 

_(je sors)_


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> 'tain, sur les duels dans la surface l'arbitre ivoirien.



Cette année la FIFA teste l'arbitrage après-match


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juin 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Cette année la FIFA teste l'arbitrage après-match



Les loosers !

moi dans mon troquet, c'est fait avant/pendant/après le match !

Le tout pour la valeur d' 1 ou 2 fûts.


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Le tout pour la valeur d' 1 ou 2 fûts.



De Budweiser ?


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juin 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Comme qui dirait : les suisses ils ont tout bon.



Ouais, le score ne reflète pas vraiment pas la partie. Evidemment, je mets pas un kopeck sur la Suisse face à l'Argentine.


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2014)

Tu es aussi positif qu'un Français, toi... 
Faut y croire !


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Tu es aussi positif qu'un Français, toi...
> Faut y croire !



Sur un malentendu, ouais. 

Ou on peut jouer le 0-0 comme en 2006 face à l'Ukraine où on est rentré dans l'histoire en étant éliminé en huitièmes sans avoir pris un seul goal de la compétition et en ayant en prime raté tous les tirs aux buts à la fin du match&#8230;  Mais l'Argentine n'est pas l'Ukraine.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2014)

> Le tout pour la valeur d' 1 ou 2 fûts.







alors elle vient cette mousse ?​


----------



## legritch (26 Juin 2014)

Corée - Belgique dans un instant.
Si on gagne, on joue contre les USA en 8e sinon contre l'Allemagne.


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2014)

Autant gagner, alors... 
Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais tout ça me donne envie de refaire des gaufres à la liégeoise... (mais je ne sais où trouver du sucre perlé). Et j'aimerais bien réussir un craquelin aussi.
Ah ! la gastronomie belge, c'est quelque chose. 

Par ailleurs, je suis pour les Russes.


----------



## flotow (26 Juin 2014)

Tooooooooooor.
Mais il n'y avait pas tant de monde que ça au parc Olympique.

Sinon, j'ai vu la nouvelle i8. Elle est très basse !
Et elle est aussi présentée dans le showroom au BMW Welt (je l'ai vu dans la rue).


----------



## legritch (26 Juin 2014)

Defour a pris une carte rouge (méritée). Crotte.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2014)

Suarez : neufs matchs nationaux de suspension + interdit de foot pendant 4 mois + viré de la Coupe du Monde.

Tout ça pour avoir confondu Chiellini avec un osso bucco.


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2014)

Ça me paraît une sage décision. Il est un peu fada, ce garçon, quand même.

Mais, après tout, l'Uruguay arrivera peut-être bien à s'en passer ; un peu comme la Colombie se passe fort bien de Falcao en ce moment, par exemple.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2014)

Et puis, s&#8217;il faut commencer à distribuer du sérum antirabique avant les matchs.


----------



## legritch (26 Juin 2014)

Voilà mission accomplie &#9917;&#65039;&#128520; 0-1


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2014)

@Moonwalker: Remarque, quand tu vas au Brésil (en Amérique du Sud plus généralement), tu es normalement au point question vaccins.

Bon, au bruit extérieur, je comprends que l'Algérie s'est qualifiée.
Bien joué, les Belges. Trois victoires. Fastoche ?

On peut déjà constater qu'il y aura des quarts de finalistes peu habitués à ce niveau de la compétition :
- c'est nouveau : le Costa Rica ou la Grèce
- c'est pas nouveau mais ça date : la Belgique ou les États-Unis


----------



## legritch (27 Juin 2014)

Fastoche? Non, on marque dans les 20 dernières minutes mais le résultat est là. 

Rendez-vous mardi 22h contre les USA.


----------



## poildep (27 Juin 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Bien joué, les Belges. Trois victoires. Fastoche ?


Bien joué, c'est vite dit, ils n'ont pas été super terribles sur les 3 matches. Mais ils gagnent, même à 10 contre 11. Ça doit être tactique. 

legritch : c'est pas lundi ?

edit : ah non, mardi. Au temps pour moi


----------



## legritch (27 Juin 2014)

Les Américains sont très content de jouer contre nous

J'espère qu'on va très fort les décevoir  &#128127;


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2014)

C'est souvent bien d'être méprisé par ses adversaires. Mais je ne vois pas Klinsmann se comporter aussi bêtement, bien entendu.

Je pense qu'aujourd'hui, certain(e)s vont se sentir mal à l'aise : après deux semaines intensives, une journée sans match va paraître bien longue. 

À part ça ? Si jamais la France parvenait en quart de finale, ce serait, dans tous les cas, plutôt chaud : Allemagne-France ou Algérie-France.
J'imagine que, Place Beauvau, on se prépare fébrilement...

Allez, j'y vais de mes pronostics pour les 1/4 :
Brésil/Colombie
Allemagne/France
Pays-Bas/Costa Rica
Argentine/Belgique

Et pour les 1/2 :
Brésil/Allemagne et Pays-Bas/Argentine.


----------



## poildep (27 Juin 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Les Américains sont très content de jouer contre nous
> 
> J'espère qu'on va très fort les décevoir  &#128127;


Oui, mais en même temps je crois que les belges préfèrent jouer les américains plutôt que les allemands aussi. 

C'est quoi ce smiley diable mauve ?


----------



## legritch (27 Juin 2014)

poildep a dit:


> Oui, mais en même temps je crois que les belges préfèrent jouer les américains plutôt que les allemands aussi.
> 
> C'est quoi ce smiley diable mauve ?


C'est sûr qu'on préfère les USA à l'Allemagne, on n'est pas fou, mais de là à dénigrer l'adversaire comme le fait ce journaliste. 

Désolé pour le diable mauve, mais je n'en pas trouvé de rouge dans les emojis. &#128519;


----------



## legritch (27 Juin 2014)

Petit résumé de la situation actuelle :


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Evidemment, je mets pas un kopeck sur la Suisse face à l'Argentine.


Ben je suis assez fou pour y croire ...


----------



## legritch (27 Juin 2014)

Pour expliquer les matchs pas terribles des diables : 



> Comment @*WilmotsMarc* a hacké les règles du football. Et les enseignements que nous pouvons en tirer: http://ploum.net/comment-lentraineur-belge-a-hacke-les-regles-du-football-a-la-coupe-du-monde/


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ben je suis assez fou pour y croire ...



Juste assez pour un Suisse-Belgique en quarts. :love:


----------



## flotow (27 Juin 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Juste assez pour un Suisse-Belgique en quarts. :love:


Pour avoir des frites au gruyère ? :sick:

Sinon ça aurait été sympa d'avoir un match ce soir !!! Je voulais décompresser chips-bière de mon document Visio stocké sur un SharePoint qui ne peut être inclus comme objet lié dans un PowerPoint :sick:


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2014)

LArgentine (avec le Pape et Messi) se débarrassera des Suisses.

Les Teutons feront un méchoui des Algériens.


----------



## legritch (27 Juin 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Juste assez pour un Suisse-Belgique en quarts. :love:



Grand fou :love:

Au moins RTS diffusera un match des Belges


----------



## flotow (27 Juin 2014)

Ici on est pas trop méchoui :sick:
Par contre Currywurst, ça OUI.


----------



## poildep (28 Juin 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Pour avoir des frites au gruyère ? :sick:


Moi ça me donne faim.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Juin 2014)

voila...

continuez à parler bouffe...

Venez à moi...ou la buvette de ce fil et ses tarifs comme il en existe nulle part ailleurs !

CONSOMMEZ !

:king:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> LArgentine (avec le Pape et Messi) se débarrassera des Suisses.
> 
> Les Teutons feront un méchoui des Algériens.



On verra bien  
Après tout, tout est possible.


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2014)

Bon. J'ai déjà un quart de pronostic correct !

Bien joué la Colombie. Le quart sera une opposition entre Neymar et Rodriguez : sympa.
Le gardien colombien a été à la hauteur de l'enjeu. Les Uruguayens m'ont paru un peu mous. Ils manquaient de grinta, de mordant.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juin 2014)

Pays-Bas 2 - 1 Mexique

Je regretterai mes petits Mexicains. Ça sest joué à peu de choses. Beau match malgré la température.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2014)

Le pénalty n'est vraiment pas évident, Robben en bon roublard qu'il est s'est bien laissé tomber.

Quant au Brésil, il me fait penser à la France de 1998. Il joue à domicile et a le public derrière lui: le jeu n'est pas très spectaculaire, mais reste efficace. Une fois sorti des poules, les matchs sont serrés et tendus, tout comme la France en 1998 (Paraguay en prolongation, Italie aux tirs au but et retournement de situation face à la Croatie&#8230; et enfin, victoire contre un Brésil curieusement inexistant en finale). Ça ne sera pas une partie de plaisir face à la Colombie, et j'aimerais voir celle-ci s'imposer.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juin 2014)

Ya pénalty.

La faute nest pas énorme mais elle existe et larbitre la vue. Marquez laisse trainer son pied et marche sur celui de Robben.

En première mis-temps, Robben a subis deux fautes consécutives mais larbitre na pas accordé de pénalty. Il faut dire quà vitesse normale ça nétait pas évident.

Jai la nette impression que depuis lincident Fred, les arbitres ne sifflent les pénalty que sils sont certains de la chose. Dans le doute, ils sabstiennent.

Malheureusement pour le Mexique, la faute de Marquez était évidente.


----------



## jonson (29 Juin 2014)

Robben est un roublard. Il l'avoue lui-même. Si l'arbitre se laisse avoir, c'est malheureux pour les mexicains.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juin 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Robben est un roublard. Il l'avoue lui-même. Si l'arbitre se laisse avoir, c'est malheureux pour les mexicains.



Roublard ou pas, il y a faute et donc pénalty.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h39 ----------

Les Mexicains perdent parce qu&#8217;à partir de l&#8217;ouverture du score, ils ont arrêté de faire le pressing sur les Néerlandais et se sont repliés de plus en plus dans leur camp.

Herrera a fait joué son équipe contre sa nature.


----------



## jonson (30 Juin 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les Mexicains perdent parce quà partir de louverture du score, ils ont arrêté de faire le pressing sur les Néerlandais et se sont repliés de plus en plus dans leur camp.
> 
> Herrera a fait joué son équipe contre sa nature.



Ils ne peuvent s'en prendre qu'à eux-mêmes. regarder jouer l'adversaire est un très mauvais calcul, surtout à ce niveau de la compétition.

N'empêche que Robben joue bien le coup quand même. Après n'importe quel attaquant aurais fait la même chose. La faute reste juste bête et grossière.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juin 2014)

Il a reconnu qu&#8217;en première mi-temps, il avait plongé et dit que c&#8217;était stupide. Effectivement, sans cela l&#8217;arbitre lui aurait peut-être accordé le pénalty sur la double faute quelques minutes plus tard. Il a insinué le doute dans son esprit. Mais sur la faute de Marquez, monsieur Proença était trop bien placé. Il ne pouvait laisser passer.

Dommage, j&#8217;aimais bien les Mexicains. Ils avaient une superbe conduite de balle. Vraiment plaisants à regarder.


Victoire du Costa Rica sur la Grèce aux tirs au but. Là, je dis bon débarras. Les Grecs me fatiguent. Toujours à contester (l&#8217;entraineur s&#8217;est fait expulser), à avoir le petit geste mesquin (coups sur le gardien du Costa Rica). Combatifs, mais très antipathiques.


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2014)

Bon. J'ai bon pour un deuxième quart de finale. J'ai la patate, en ce moment :love:

Le problème des Mexicains reste de gérer les enjeux importants : ce n'est pas la première fois qu'ils échouent alors qu'ils ont atteint un bon niveau collectif et individuel. Dommage.pour eux mais aussi on peut féliciter les Néerlandais pour leur énergie et la qualité de leur football.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juin 2014)

Je ne sais pas.

Ils ont déjà gagné de grandes compétitions, comme la Copa America et les Jeux Olympiques. Certains des joueurs présents étaient champions du monde U17 en 2005.

Ils avaient autant les moyens de passer que les Néerlandais et d&#8217;aller très loin dans la compétition. Pour moi, la faute est stratégique et incombe au sélectionneur. Plus que son équipe, je pense que c&#8217;est lui qui a craqué psychologiquement quand ils menaient.

Il y a aussi la chaleur. Les Mexicains ont dit que ça ne les dérangeraient pas, qu&#8217;ils étaient coutumiers chez eux de ce genre de climat. Force fut de constater en première mi-temps qu&#8217;ils n&#8217;avaient plus la même fraîcheur après une trentaine de minutes. Sur ce point, ils étaient à peine mieux que les Néerlandais qui ont su mieux gérer leurs efforts.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Juin 2014)

OH LES POIVROTS ??!!

Il faut payer les consos et partir maintenant !

J'attends des gens d'outre-Rhin et d'outre-Méditerranée

:hein:


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2014)

Matuidi méritait un rouge !


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Juin 2014)

O, ooo,O

Burp !


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2014)

> Matuidi méritait un rouge !


Il paraît (pas vu). On a de la chance, alors...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2014)

Benzema il a fait que de la murde ce soir.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Il paraît (pas vu). On a de la chance, alors...



Ouai. On a vu des rouges pour moins que ça. 

Ce nétait pas volontaire. Il arrive en retard et écrase la cheville de son adversaire.

Larbitre US était du style «*anglais*». Et puis, il a sorti le carton jaune de suite, avant quon se rende compte de la gravité de la blessure du Nigérian. Sinon à mon avis cétait le rouge.

Matuidi a su se faire oublier le reste du match.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h11 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Benzema il a fait que de la murde ce soir.



Lassociation avec Giroud ça marche contre les petites défenses. Il naime pas tellement le côté gauche. Lentrée de Griesman et son retour au centre lui a fait du bien.

Cest là quon voit ce quapportait Ribery.

Heureusement on a Valbuena.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h15 ----------

Allemagne 2 - 1 Algérie

120 minutes.


Maintenant, pour les Français, un mot : VENGEANCE !


----------



## flotow (1 Juillet 2014)

Ça va être chaud Vendredi  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ça va être chaud Vendredi  :love:



Il devront se réveiller avant les prolongations, non!! 



Moonwalker a dit:


> pour les Français



Que les meilleurs gagnent


----------



## legritch (1 Juillet 2014)

Ce soir 22h, c'est à nous, ça va pas être facile, sont en formes les Américains. :hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h29 ----------

Ah oui, et bonne merde aux amis suisses, on se retrouvera peut-être en quart.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> bonne merde aux amis suisses, on se retrouvera peut-être en quart.


Pourquoi pas, une rencontre avec nos amis
quién sabe!  

:love:


----------



## bompi (1 Juillet 2014)

Mon troisième quart. C'est cool.

J'ai regardé la fin du match ALG-ALL et j'ai rarement vu les Allemands rater autant d'occasions. Quelque chose me dit qu'ils n'en louperont pas autant contre la France (snif), qui aura sans doute besoin de jouer un peu mieux qu'hier : si j'ai bien compris, ce n'était pas glorieux.

C'est sans doute dommage pour l'Algérie mais, d'un autre côté, le football façon _catenaccio_ m'a toujours horripilé et m'horripile toujours autant...

@Moonwalker : 
tu parles de vengeance (revanche serait un peu moins saignant ) et effectivement, pour pas mal de gens on en reste encore à Séville. Alors que la défaite de Guadalajara est passée aux oubliettes (pas de cervicale fracturée, faut dire...)
En cette période ou le philogermanisme n'est guère de mise, on a intérêt à ce que l'arbitre soit meilleur que Charles Corver !

Pronostics :
Je peux d'ailleurs avancer mon pronostic pour la première demi-finale :
Brasil-Deutschland. Avec une victoire du Brésil.

Pour la seconde, je verrais bien Nederland-Argentina. Mais je n'ai aucune idée sur l'issue, les Argentins étant capable du meilleur (quand Messi se met à jouer) et du pire dans le même match.

Si toutefois on a une finale Deutschland-Nederland, les Néerlandais ont toutes leurs chance de gagner enfin et de surmonter leur défaite d'il y a quarante ans.


----------



## legritch (1 Juillet 2014)

La bourde


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce nétait pas volontaire. Il arrive en retard et écrase la cheville de son adversaire.
> 
> Larbitre US était du style «*anglais*». Et puis, il a sorti le carton jaune de suite, avant quon se rende compte de la gravité de la blessure du Nigérian. Sinon à mon avis cétait le rouge.
> 
> Matuidi a su se faire oublier le reste du match.



Pas volontaire, hum Vu que c'est avec leurs pieds qu'il bossent, je pense qu'ils sont capable de le poser, placer n'importe où. Le style de jeu _physique_ laisse peu de place à l'involontaire.

Hier pendant le match Algérie / Allemagne, j'en avait tellement marre des commentaires  entre celui qui cause comme une vache arménienne et l'autre excité du superlatif même pour des ballons non-cadrés  que j'ai switché un moment sur la radio.
Juste le temps d'entendre les journalistes dire qu'on était verni de prendre jaunes sur des fautes qui envoyaient les joueurs adverses sur le banc pour blessures. Et que si ça continuait comme ça jusqu'à la finale, bah ce serait super
J'ai vite arrêté cette voix-off car il y a un delai de quelques secondes pour la retransmission vidéo, comme pour anticiper un sein nu de Janet Jackson depuis les gradins


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Pas volontaire, hum Vu que c'est avec leurs pieds qu'il bossent, je pense qu'ils sont capable de le poser, placer n'importe où. Le style de jeu _physique_ laisse peu de place à l'involontaire.



Ce n'est pas mieux que celui qui à cassé l'arcade sourcilière, il méritait le carton rouge, son geste en a refroidit plus d'un, un peu plus il faisait un borgne ... 



> Hier pendant le match Algérie / Allemagne, j'en avait tellement marre des commentaires  entre celui qui cause comme une vache arménienne et l'autre excité du superlatif même pour des ballons non-cadrés  que j'ai switché un moment sur la radio



Parfois, c'est plus digeste sur Euro Sport


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Maintenant, pour les Français, un mot : VENGEANCE !



Battiston - Schumacher. Never forget. Never forgive.







*VENGEANCE!!!!!*


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2014)

Y a eu un remake en 1998, certes sans mal sur le coup, mais remake quand même. 

[YOUTUBE]Ln7nI_1ckuI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## legritch (1 Juillet 2014)

C'est cela oui


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2014)

N'oubliez pas


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Y a eu un remake en 1998, certes sans mal sur le coup, mais remake quand même.


Ah oui mais nan c'est pas du tout pareil, cette fois là on a gagné (et accessoirement Barthez joue le ballon contrairement a ce FDP de Schumacher).


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> @Moonwalker :
> tu parles de vengeance (revanche serait un peu moins saignant ) et effectivement, pour pas mal de gens on en reste encore à Séville. Alors que la défaite de Guadalajara est passée aux oubliettes (pas de cervicale fracturée, faut dire...)
> En cette période ou le philogermanisme n'est guère de mise, on a intérêt à ce que l'arbitre soit meilleur que Charles Corver !



Je parle pour les deux, Séville et Guadalajara. (dailleurs, le deuxième je lai encore plus en travers de la gorge)


Tibia-péronet pour Onazi. 

A mon avis, on a mangé notre pain blanc question arbitrage. Il faut que Deschamps trouve un moyen de calmer son monde.

Je le vois venir gros comme Merkel : 1-1 jusquà lentrée de Klose à la 80e et but pour les teutons.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je le vois venir gros comme Merkel : 1-1 jusqu&#8217;à l&#8217;entrée de Klose à la 80e et but pour les teutons.


Ça ne friserait pas la soumission ? alors les bleus on s'incline devant la dame ?
Et dire qu'il y en a qui parlent de vengeance, d'autres de revanche (c'est mieux) 
Achtung, les teutons vont dérouler ...


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ça ne friserait pas la soumission ? alors les bleus on s'incline devant la dame ?
> Et dire qu'il y en a qui parlent de vengeance, d'autres de revanche (c'est mieux)
> Achtung, les teutons vont dérouler ...



Ben lAllemagne de 2014 est bien plus douée que celles de 1982 et 1986 et le réalisme ne lui manque pas. La France de 2014 est loin de celle de 1998 et encore plus de celle de 1986.

Lespoir est que les Algériens les ont bien fatigués, quon débute à 13h heures et que Mustafi se remette et rejoue arrière droit (où Löw a trouvé un tel tocard ? A la Sampdoria paraît-il) plutôt que Lahm. A part repomper les schémas tactiques du Bayern (Van Gaal en 2010 et Guardiola en 2014) Löw me semble souvent à court didée.


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> A mon avis, on a mangé notre pain blanc question arbitrage.



Ça dépendra de ce que la FIFA dira aux arbitres 



> Il faut que Deschamps trouve un moyen de calmer son monde.



Ou laisse Matuidi sur le banc


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça dépendra de ce que la FIFA dira aux arbitres&#8230;
> 
> Ou laisse Matuidi sur le banc&#8230;



Matuidi n&#8217;est pas méchant. Il a fait une faute dont les conséquences sont allés bien au-delà de son intention.

Au ralentis c&#8217;est toujours impressionnant mais il faut regarder la faute à vitesse réelle. Il est en retard et attrape la cheville. Une demi-seconde avant, il attrapait le ballon. L&#8217;arbitre est quand même le mieux placé et il a jugé qu&#8217;il n&#8217;y avait pas volonté de faire mal. D&#8217;où le jaune.

Matuidi n&#8217;a pas commis d&#8217;autres fautes de tout le match. Je ne pense pas qu&#8217;il s&#8217;illustrera encore de la sorte.

Pogba ou Koscielny ont souvent eu par le passé des réactions épidermiques. C&#8217;est de celles-ci dont je me méfie le plus. Avec la faute bête (style Cabaye) qui suit fréquemment un jaune inutile pour contestation ramassé quelques minutes auparavant.


----------



## legritch (1 Juillet 2014)

Je prends le match en cours : 0-0 à la 75e minute, les Suisses résistent. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h32 ----------

Prolongations


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2014)

Le Pape, le Messie et la Vierge Marie. 

Argentina ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h36 ----------

Contrairement à ce qui avait été annoncé, Onazi n&#8217;a pas de fracture. Il sera out deux semaines a annoncé la Lazio. Tant mieux.


----------



## legritch (1 Juillet 2014)

Les Suisses se sont bien battus. 

Si on gagne, on se tape l'Argentine.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2014)

L'Argentine de 2014 c'est un peu comme l'Allemagne: le foot est un sport qui se joue à 2 équipes de 11 joueurs et à la fin c'est l'Allemagne qui gagne...


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Matuidi na pas commis dautres fautes de tout le match. Je ne pense pas quil sillustrera encore de la sorte.



Bon j'arrête mon mauvais esprit


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2014)

Les Belges semblent partis pour les prolongations eux-aussi (histoire d'équilibrer les chances ?)
Toujours pas de _touchdown_...

La constatation inutile du soir :
Sur les huit équipes en quart de finale, seules trois ont réussi à se qualifier dans le temps réglementaire (Pays-Bas, Colombie, France).
On verra si c'est un petit avantage (fraîcheur physique) ou pas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h01 ----------

'tain je suis too much ! J'ai 8/8  à mes pronostics. :love:


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2014)

Gros match des Belges. Magnifiques USA. Le frisson jusquau bout.


----------



## fedo (2 Juillet 2014)

l'Argentine contre les Diab' !!!!!
que d'émotions à venir pour Rodrigo Beenkens !!!!!



> Sur les huit équipes en quart de finale, seules trois ont réussi à se  qualifier dans le temps réglementaire (Pays-Bas, Colombie, France).



il faut barrer la mention inutile, les vilains tricheurs bataves...


----------



## legritch (2 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> C'est cela oui



*DTC * :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Les Suisses se sont bien battus.
> 
> Si on gagne, on se tape l'Argentine.



C'est fait, bravo les Belges 

Les Suisses rentrent à la maison. 
L'erreur qui tue, c'est de ne pas marquer avant la fin du match


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2014)

fedo a dit:


> <...>
> il faut barrer la mention inutile, les vilains tricheurs bataves...


Pourquoi tricheurs ?



Anonyme a dit:


> C'est fait, bravo les Belges
> 
> Les Suisses rentrent à la maison.
> L'erreur qui tue, c'est de ne pas marquer avant la fin du match


C'est un peu le principe du football, en effet...


----------



## legritch (2 Juillet 2014)

Je dépose ça ici et je m'en vais


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Je dépose ça ici et je m'en vais



C'est n'importe quoi ouais, mais jusqu'ici c'est efficace. La Belgique comme la Grèce de 2004?


----------



## legritch (2 Juillet 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est n'importe quoi ouais, mais jusqu'ici c'est efficace. La Belgique comme la Grèce de 2004?



Ils ont eu un peu dur d'entrer dans la compétition (stress, manque d'automatismes, etc) mais là sur le dernier match avec les USA c'est bon (ça ne veut pas dire qu'on va gagner face à l'Argentine). 

Espérons qu'ils ne soient pas grillés.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Ils ont eu un peu dur d'entrer dans la compétition (stress, manque d'automatismes, etc) mais là sur le dernier match avec les USA c'est bon (ça ne veut pas dire qu'on va gagner face à l'Argentine).
> 
> Espérons qu'ils ne soient pas grillés.



Les Argentins, on s'en est occupés comme on a pu et on vous les a fatigués pendant 120 minutes. C'est aussi ça, l'amitié helvetico-belge.


----------



## legritch (2 Juillet 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Les Argentins, on s'en est occupés comme on a pu et on vous les a fatigués pendant 120 minutes. C'est aussi ça, l'amitié helvetico-belge.


Sympa, ça aurait été bien aussi un bel-che en quart


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> 'tain je suis too much ! J'ai 8/8  à mes pronostics. :love:



Excellent ! donc tu offres ta tournée ?
Pour une bouteille achetée, des verres en verre presqu'offert !



CONSOMMEZ !


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2014)

D'un autre côté, on voit aussi que les huit premiers des poules sont passés. Il y a une certaine cohérence d'ensemble, quoi.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> D'un autre côté, on voit aussi que les huit premiers des poules sont passés. Il y a une certaine cohérence d'ensemble, quoi.



D'ailleurs il me semble avoir lu je sais plus où que c'était la première fois que cela arrivait.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2014)

Voir impérativement la dernière minute de la vidéo d'aujourd'hui du blog de Roustan.


----------



## fedo (2 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Pourquoi tricheurs ?



bah ça recherche sans arrêt le penalty et ça simule faute de bien jouer.
j'espère que le Costa Rica va passer ainsi que la Belgique.
Cela dit une demi-finale Pays-Bas / Belgique ça serait pas mal.

Colombie - Belgique en finale !!!!!


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2014)

Le peu que je les ai vu jouer, ils ne m'ont pas paru aussi simulateur que tu le dis, surtout comparés aux équipes sudaméricaines. 

La Colombie en finale, je n'y crois pas, mais je serais vraiment content. Par contre, je n'irais pas le fêter à Bogotá : l'habitude locale de fêter les victoires en tirant en l'air est parfois risqué pour la foule en délire...


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Voir impérativement la dernière minute de la vidéo d'aujourd'hui du blog de Roustan.



Yen a un qui est resté trop longtemps au soleil. :hosto:

Pour le reste, il est toujours dans le dénigrement. A croire que ça lemmerde que la France se soit qualifiée pour la Coupe du Monde et encore plus quelle passe en quart de finale.

«*Si si si*» et il brode une histoire sur ses «*si*» pour nous démontrer combien nous sommes faibles et nuls. A chaque fois, il rabaisse ladversaire quon a vaincu. Avant la Suisse cétait :*«*vous allez voir contre les Suisses ça va être une autre histoire*». Avant le Nigéria cétait : «*maintenant ils vont affronter une vraie équipe*». Après il explique que ce nétait «*que la Suisse*» et «*que le Nigéria*». Pas de quoi senflammer, hein ! «*vous allez voir contre lAllemagne, ça sera une autre histoire*».


----------



## Joachim du Balay (2 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> C'est un peu le principe du football, en effet...


bah...pas si évident...
à voir les matchs, on a plutôt l'impression que le but du jeu est d'essayer de dégommer le gardien, comme au tir au pigeon...

les belges ont d'ailleurs été très fort à ce jeu, ils ont même battu le record, paraît-il:
16 fois dans le mille, pour seulement 2 ratés...


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> A croire que ça l&#8217;emmerde



&#8230;d'être relégué sur le réseau 3g après un début de carrière sur le réseau hertzien &#11822;


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (2 Juillet 2014)

En tout cas le Match de Nicolas SARKOZY, caytay Nul !


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Yen a un qui est resté trop longtemps au soleil. :hosto:
> 
> Pour le reste, il est toujours dans le dénigrement. A croire que ça lemmerde que la France se soit qualifiée pour la Coupe du Monde et encore plus quelle passe en quart de finale.
> 
> «*Si si si*» et il brode une histoire sur ses «*si*» pour nous démontrer combien nous sommes faibles et nuls. A chaque fois, il rabaisse ladversaire quon a vaincu. Avant la Suisse cétait :*«*vous allez voir contre les Suisses ça va être une autre histoire*». Avant le Nigéria cétait : «*maintenant ils vont affronter une vraie équipe*». Après il explique que ce nétait «*que la Suisse*» et «*que le Nigéria*». Pas de quoi senflammer, hein ! *«*vous allez voir contre lAllemagne, ça sera une autre histoire*»*.


Ce qui n'est pas tout à fait faux, cependant... 

Mais Roustan, il intéresse encore quelqu'un ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Juillet 2014)

*Le foot mène à tout...*


----------



## legritch (3 Juillet 2014)

À Anvers, un supporter peint sa maison en jaune pour former le drapeau :love:


----------



## aCLR (3 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Mais Roustan, il intéresse encore quelqu'un ?



Rasé de prêt et bien coiffé, il est plutôt pas mal


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2014)

Mais même rasé de près, il dit toujours la même chose que rasé de loin, non ?

:rateau:


----------



## aCLR (3 Juillet 2014)

Pas faux&#8230;


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> À Anvers, un supporter peint sa maison en jaune pour former le drapeau :love:



Il en pense quoi le bourgmestre ?

Quelquun la informé ?


----------



## jonson (3 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> À Anvers, un supporter peint sa maison en jaune pour former le drapeau :love:



C'est pas si bien réussi que ça! Le jaune est pétant, mais les deux autres maisons restent assez ternes.


----------



## legritch (3 Juillet 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il en pense quoi le bourgmestre ?
> 
> Quelquun la informé ?



Bart?  Il adore le drapeau belge


----------



## jonson (3 Juillet 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Voir impérativement la dernière minute de la vidéo d'aujourd'hui du blog de Roustan.



Mais il est complètement rassis ce mec! 

L'équipe de France gagne et nous fait plaisir, pourquoi irions-nous les bouder? Profitons messieurs... profitons!!!


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2014)

Sur W9 (je crois) ils passent la demi-finale de 1982, histoire de bien se chauffer pour demain... ou de déjà se préparer à un après-match dépressif. 

J'ai regardé dix minutes et je trouve que ça a bien vieilli : ça joue très bien. En fait, je trouve que la France a un jeu assez proche du _toque_ colombien et c'est plaisant : technique, assez vif et très collectif.

Et, si on veut être honnête, ça joue bien aussi du côté ouest-allemand. 

Mais je me suis arrêté là parce qu'après je sais que ça va m'agacer.


----------



## jonson (3 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Sur W9 (je crois) ils passent la demi-finale de 1982, histoire de bien se chauffer pour demain... ou de déjà se préparer à un après-match dépressif.
> 
> J'ai regardé dix minutes et je trouve que ça a bien vieilli : ça joue très bien. En fait, je trouve que la France a un jeu assez proche du _toque_ colombien et c'est plaisant : technique, assez vif et très collectif.
> 
> ...



Ouais! Faut mieux pas remuer le couteau dans la plaie...


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2014)

Je viens de regarder les dix dernières minutes de Argentine-Suisse et il faut bien dire que c'est cruel. Messi avec un mètre d'espace : il ne faut pas... Quant à la tête sur la base du montant juste après, j'imagine que les pauvres supporters étaient à l'agonie.
Le côté plaisant, pour le Français que je suis est d'avoir eu les commentaires de la RTBF, avec les différences lexicales qui changent un peu de la routine.
Un Français qui regarde le match de la Suisse commenté par un Belge : c'est ça la francophonie !


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2014)

Jai regardé. Pris en cours, juste une minute avant lattenta. 

Jai trouvé larbitrage assez laxiste. Un arbitrage à langlo-saxonne, diront certains. A lépoque les cartons collaient aux poches des arbitres. Autre temps, autres murs. Passons.

Que doccasions vendangées. Javais oublié combien les attaquants Français sétaient montrés maladroits.

Les commentaires étaient bons. Thierry 

Sinon, jai trouvé les Français très naïfs tactiquement.

Le but de Kalle est en cela exemplaire : une balle perdue stupidement et le voilà qui se promène au milieu de nos joueurs comme sils étaient des piqués, tout en jouant à la passe avec ses coéquipiers. Et que dire de légalisation de Fischer, laissé seul aux six mètres. 

En cela, léquipe de 1986 était meilleure que celle de 1982, même si elle nest pas allé beaucoup plus loin.

Ça réhabilite aussi à mes yeux le jeu de la France en 1998 et aujourdhui. On a beau faire les fines bouches, sans rigueur tactique ce n'est pas la peine de se présenter à une Coupe du Monde.

Le France-Allemagne de tout à lheure sera un autre match, avec dautres joueurs et surtout un autre football. Nous avons toutes nos chances. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h40 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Je viens de regarder les dix dernières minutes de Argentine-Suisse et il faut bien dire que c'est cruel. Messi avec un mètre d'espace : il ne faut pas... Quant à la tête sur la base du montant juste après, j'imagine que les pauvres supporters étaient à l'agonie.



Ils ont le Pape. 


Sinon, je regarde quasi tous les matchs sur la RTBF, sauf la France. Je ne peux pas. Malgré le nullisime Christian Jean-Pierre, je ne peux pas entendre un commentateur parler de mon équipe nationale sans que ça lui arrache les tripes. La francophonie na pas de patrie, en tout cas, ce nest pas la mienne.

Il y a aussi lAllemagne que je regarde toujours en V.O. sur ARD ou ZDF.

Bien entendu, tout à l'heure cest la France, rien que la France, toute la France. A bas les fridolins ! Comme en 14.


----------



## fedo (4 Juillet 2014)

> Sinon, je regarde quasi tous les matchs sur la RTBF, sauf la France. Je ne peux pas.


moi si  je suis remonté tout proche de la frontière pour une semaine. j'en profite pour regarder tous les matches sur la RTBF (car tous les matches sont diffusés sur la RTBF).
Rodrigo Beenkens est culte ("_je regarde l'arbitre, je ne regarde plus que lui")_, Gaëtan Vigneron est terrible ("_quelle épreuve inhumaine que ces tirs au but_").

vivement ce soir... la Colombie

[_je suis superstitieux_]


----------



## Madalvée (4 Juillet 2014)

Faut arrêter de se triturer la tête avec le France Allemagne de 1982 Ce n'est que du sport, le gardien n'avait pas toute sa lucidité, et je n'avais que 5 ans
Les bleus d'aujourd'hui ont déjà réussi leur mission : éviter le ridicule, et on ne leur en voudra pas s'ils s'inclinent face à une très bonne équipe. L'Allemagne est prenable comme l'a montré l'Algérie, mais la France n'est pas aussi brillante qu'on veut bien le dire, à en voir ses deux derniers matches poussifs.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2014)

Ou alors on se fait correctionner comme les Argentins en 2010. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ou alors on se fait correctionner comme les Argentins en 2010. :rateau:


Si jamais, cela ferait réfléchir quant au niveau réel du foot joué par les français. Finalement beaucoup d'entres eux (les joueurs) sont de vraies vedettes, cette remarque est valable pour toutes les équipes engagées dans ce mondial, avec de très gros moyens, des salaires et des primes exorbitantes, tout cela prime sur le jeu. Ce qui est dommage, c'est que le sport semble devenu l'exécutoire de vieilles rancoeurs qui n'ont aucune raison d'être.

Les guerres 14-18 ... 39-45, d'Indochine, d'Algérie, sont terminées depuis très longtemps, beaucoup d'entres vous n'étaient pas nés, pas concernés ...
Place au Foot


----------



## legritch (4 Juillet 2014)

(pas de politique ici siouplé :rose

Sinon :
*Orages : la crainte de coupures pendant le match France-Allemagne*

:mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Sinon :
> *Orages : la crainte de coupures pendant le match France-Allemagne*
> 
> :mouais:



Efficace comme pause rafraichissement !


----------



## legritch (4 Juillet 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Efficace comme pause rafraichissement !


Et si il y a de la grêle, ça ira bien avec le pastis


----------



## flotow (4 Juillet 2014)

Y'a plus grand monde au bureau depuis 15h 
Chacun a fait son pronostique sur un tableau&#8230; huhu, des Allemands parient sur la victoire de la France 

Je suis rentré, le temps d'enfiler mon tshirt&#8230; LA DODO LÉ LÀ et je pars en ville dans un Biergarten. La bière est plus fraiche là bas 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h16 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Si jamais, cela ferait réfléchir quant au niveau réel du foot joué par les français. Finalement beaucoup d'entres eux (les joueurs) sont de vraies vedettes, cette remarque est valable pour toutes les équipes engagées dans ce mondial, avec de très gros moyens, des salaires et des primes exorbitantes, tout cela prime sur le jeu. Ce qui est dommage, c'est que le sport semble devenu l'exécutoire de vieilles rancoeurs qui n'ont aucune raison d'être.
> 
> Les guerres 14-18 ... 39-45, d'Indochine, d'Algérie, sont terminées depuis très longtemps, beaucoup d'entres vous n'étaient pas nés, pas concernés ...
> Place au Foot



La dernière fois, un Allemand m'a dit que la France avait été battue par l'Allemagne en 1870. Tu l'as oublié celle là 
(sagement, je n'ai rien répondu )


----------



## legritch (4 Juillet 2014)

FRAALL : les hostilités ont déjà commencé


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2014)

Sauf prolongations, je ne verrais pas grand chose du match ! J'ai ballade avec le chien&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> La dernière fois, un Allemand m'a dit que la France avait été battue par l'Allemagne en 1870. Tu l'as oublié celle là
> (sagement, je n'ai rien répondu )



Ouais c'est vrai que tout ça c'est de l'histoire ancienne.









*N'empeche qu'on va leur faire manger leur tibias a ces bouffeurs de saucisses de casques à boulon!*


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais c'est vrai que tout ça c'est de l'histoire ancienne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Méfions nous quand même de leurs casques à pointe !


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Si jamais, cela ferait réfléchir quant au niveau réel du foot joué par les français. Finalement beaucoup d'entres eux (les joueurs) sont de vraies vedettes, cette remarque est valable pour toutes les équipes engagées dans ce mondial, avec de très gros moyens, des salaires et des primes exorbitantes, tout cela prime sur le jeu. Ce qui est dommage, c'est que le sport semble devenu l'exécutoire de vieilles rancoeurs qui n'ont aucune raison d'être.
> 
> Les guerres 14-18 ... 39-45, d'Indochine, d'Algérie, sont terminées depuis très longtemps, beaucoup d'entres vous n'étaient pas nés, pas concernés ...
> Place au Foot


Les joueurs gagnent bien leur vie. So what ? Cet argent, ils ne le volent pas (même Gourcuff).

Le spectacle de la Coupe du Monde génère plusieurs centaines de millions, il est normal quils en touchent leur part.

On reparlera du salaire de Shakiri à Munich.  


Pas de leçon à recevoir du ressortissant dun pays de planqués. 

Sorti de la Coupe du Monde et quon a corrigé en lui mettant 5 pruneaux dans le fion. 


_La victoire en chantant nous ouvre la barrière
La liberté guide nos pas
Et du nord au midi, la trompette guerrière
A sonné lheure des combats._

_Tremblez ennemis de la France,
Rois ivres de sang et dorgueil !
Le peuple souverain vers vous savance
Tyrans descendez au cercueil._

_La République nous appelle,
Sachons vaincre ou sachons périr.
Un Français doit vivre pour elle,
Pour elle un Français doit mourir_


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2014)

Je crois qu'on vient de perdre *Moonwalker*...


----------



## Madalvée (4 Juillet 2014)

Les supporters de ma rue sont tellement cons que je reprendrais cette citation de Pierre Laval : "Je souhaite la victoire de l'Allemagne".


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Juillet 2014)

Brazil 2014, cest fini !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Juillet 2014)

Bon vu le silence dans mon immeuble je suppose qu'on a perdu ?!

:rose:


----------



## fedo (4 Juillet 2014)

pas totalement tort le vieux Roustan, mais ça n'a pas suffit à conjurer le sort.

Tous derrière la Colombie désormais !!!!!

et les Diab' bien sûr.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2014)

:rateau: :sick: :casse:


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2014)

Encore un bon pronostic : je vais bientôt m'auto-renommer 'bompi le poulpe'... :rateau:

Et donc, maintenant : ¡¡ Viva Colombia !!


----------



## jonson (4 Juillet 2014)

Et merde! :sick:


----------



## flotow (4 Juillet 2014)

J'sais pas ou vous étiez, mais moi y'avait de l'ambiance.

Tous derrière l'Allemagne maintenant !!! 
Reste à savoir quel est le meilleur endroit pour passer le 13 juillet


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2014)

Tous derrière l'Allemagne, c'est un peu beaucoup demander...

La Colombie est en train de perdre et les Brésiliens m'ennuient autant que les autres équipes. Donc la coupe du monde, c'est un peu fini pour moi.


----------



## fedo (5 Juillet 2014)

Quel drame, on ne verra plus les supportrices colombiennes. 
Je soutiens a fond le Costa Rica 
J'espere que les Bresiliens vont finir le travail en demi.:rateau:


----------



## tatouille (5 Juillet 2014)

*C'EST FINI, ILS PEUVENT RAPATRIER LES BITTORS *


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juillet 2014)

Neymar forfait ! 

http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Actualites/Neymar-mondial-termine/480086

Dommage. Le seul Brésilien qui faisait encore honneur à son football.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Tous derrière l'Allemagne, c'est un peu beaucoup demander...



Reste que les allemands continuent, qui saura les arrêter.  
_Les écraseurs de petits suisses vont rentrer, l'aventure est terminée._
Que vont faire les hollandais et les belges ? Jouer au


----------



## patlek (5 Juillet 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Neymar forfait !



Pauvre Jean.


----------



## legritch (5 Juillet 2014)

Ce soir 18h, match contre l'Argentine. Et Messi. :sick:

D'après Marc Wilmots, le but était d'arriver en quarts, c'est fait, le reste est du bonus. Les joueurs sont hyper-motivés et joueront sans pression. On verra.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Ce soir 18h, match contre l'Argentine. Et Messi. :sick:
> 
> D'après Marc Wilmots, le but était d'arriver en quarts, c'est fait, le reste est du bonus. Les joueurs sont hyper-motivés et joueront sans pression. On verra.



N'ayez pas peur.


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2014)

Bah, Messi, il suffit de mettre trois joueurs autour de lui pendant tout le match, je ne vois pas où est le problème... 

Je n'ai pas vu les Belges, qui ont toute ma sympathie. Mais j'aime assez les Argentins donc là, j'espère simplement que le match sera bon, tout simplement (en évitant les trucs genre : coup-franc erroné, avec carte jaune erronée puis but (très beau) derrière).

PS : Un des trucs sympa de la RTBF, c'est que le commentateur fait un minimum d'effort pour prononcer les noms des joueurs. C'est logique pour les Belges (ne pas dire "vanne buitène" mais plutôt kekchoze comme "fann boilletèn' ") mais même pour les Suisses et les Argentins, il essayait de mettre un accent tonique sur les noms d'origine italienne (même s'il se trompait sur la prononciation de "-glio").
Le genre de chose que j'aime bien.


----------



## legritch (5 Juillet 2014)

Pour les patronymes flamands, il faut connaître quelques sons :

OE se prononce OU
UI/UY se prononce &#339;il
J c'est comme un Y (comme en allemand quoi : JA)
Le W se prononce à l'anglaise (ce que les francophones font aussi)
Le N final se prononce, le EN final en général se prononce E sauf cas des noms propres.
Le seul problème c'est le G, je ne connais pas d'équivalent mais en le prononçant à la française ça passera. 

Donc Van Buyten, se dit Vanne B&#339;iltenne ou Vanne B&#339;iltènne. Un truc dans le genre.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2014)

Un petit pronostic pour la Belgique ce soir ?


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2014)

Ils peuvent passer si :
- Messi ne se réveille pas de tout le match
- ou alors ils jouent à 13 et que, comme indiqué ci-dessus, trois joueurs peuvent s'occuper du lymphatique génie.

En clair je vois plutôt l'Argentine. Et une demi-finale NED-ARG.


----------



## legritch (5 Juillet 2014)

Arf!   







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h39 ----------

Les supporters brésiliens supportent les diables: ils n'aiment pas les Argentins. :love::love::love:


----------



## flotow (5 Juillet 2014)

Ou alors tu donne au plus mauvais joueur de l'équipe adverse de tacler Messi et de faire sortir pour Messi pour blessure, carton rouge pour le joueur qui a taclé. 
Le match continue à 10 contre 11&#8230; mais sans Messi :afraid:


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juillet 2014)

Higuain (9e)

Argentine 1-0 Belgique


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2014)

Très joli but d'Higuaín, vraiment le geste type du butteur. Ça ne va pas être facile pour les Belges qui vont devoir être très adroits (et je les trouve un peu maladroits, là).


----------



## legritch (5 Juillet 2014)

Ils ont l'air pas mal stressés, craintifs même. 

J'espère qu'ils vont se ressaisir en 2e mi-temps.


----------



## fedo (5 Juillet 2014)

Rodrigo est très en forme, contrairement à Di Maria.


----------



## legritch (5 Juillet 2014)

Ça pue


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juillet 2014)

Ar

gen

ti

na

!!!


----------



## tatouille (5 Juillet 2014)

Les Belges ont bien joué, mais il faut qu'ils apprennent à mettre le ballon par terre et à faire des contrôles de balle simple  trop de cheveux, arbitrage correct, les Argentins sont devenus des Italiens en sucre... tout est bon pour pleurer par terre... mais l'obstruction devant le but Argentin aurait mérité un rouge et non un jaune.


----------



## legritch (5 Juillet 2014)

Bon, bravo l'Argentine et bravo les diables, vous nous avez fait rêver un peu.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juillet 2014)

J&#8217;ai vu une réplique du France-Allemagne de hier. 

L&#8217;impression que la Belgique, comme la France, n&#8217;a pas cru ou plutôt pas joué sa chance à fond.

Manque d&#8217;expérience ?


----------



## legritch (5 Juillet 2014)

Sûrement, équipe jeune, jamais de compétitions internationales (à part van Buyten).


----------



## fedo (5 Juillet 2014)

Argentine - Brésil en finale
sans Neymar, ni Di Maria


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2014)

L'argentine gagne sur un but splendide qui n'était même pas une véritable occasion au départ. J'ai eu de la chance, c'était dans les dix minutes que j'ai regardées.

Pas cool pour les Belges. Comme pour nous.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juillet 2014)

fedo a dit:


> Argentine - Brésil en finale
> sans Neymar, ni Di Maria



Je ne vois pas le Brésil passer lAllemagne.

Neymar était le seul joueur qui apportait un fond de jeu à cette équipe triste comme un correctif budgétaire.

LAllemagne de Löw a acquis ce qui lui avait manqué en 2010 et en 2012 : le réalisme.

Je vois AllemagneArgentine ou AllemagnePays-Bas.


----------



## flotow (5 Juillet 2014)

Maintenant, moi je suis pour que l'Allemagne gagne en finale. Comme ça y'aura la fête partout. Le 11 juillet c'est le 14 juillet, le 13 c'est la victoire de l'Allemagne, et le 14, c'est encore le 14 juillet.

Bon mi-juillet en perspective


----------



## legritch (6 Juillet 2014)

Je prends le match en cours et je vois que nos voisins sont en difficulté. Cette coupe du monde est pleine de surprises.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h24 ----------

Le foot est cruel, adieu Costa Rica.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2014)

Et Louis Van Gaal dit : que le football soit.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2014)

J'ai hate de voir le match de ce soir Allemagne - Brésil

 vous avez un pronostic ?


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2014)

il pleut, y'a même pas moyen d'aller dans un Biergarten, je ne regarde pas


----------



## legritch (8 Juillet 2014)

Il y en a un ici, j'ai l'impression qu'il fait des paris sportifs


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2014)

Ben c'est pas moi 

Que le meilleur gagne, pis je ne vais pas y passer ma soirée, les résultats seront affichés demain matin sur les manchettes des canards.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Il y en a un ici, j'ai l'impression qu'il fait des paris sportifs



Non l'histoire d'animer le topic 

je donne 2-1 pour le Brésil


----------



## bompi (8 Juillet 2014)

Ça ne m'intéresse pas vraiment et c'est assez indécis. Avantage au régional de l'étape. Qui a un arbitrage gentiment favorable.


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2014)

Je vous ferai le compte rendu de l'ambiance de la journée demain soir


----------



## legritch (8 Juillet 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Non l'histoire d'animer le topic
> 
> je donne 2-1 pour le Brésil



Honnêtement, je ne sais pas: le Brésil sans Neymar c'est plus tout à fait la même chose et l'Allemagne est en forme. Mais je ne suis pas non plus un expert en foot, très loin de là d'ailleurs.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Honnêtement, je ne sais pas: le Brésil sans Neymar c'est plus tout à fait la même chose et l'Allemagne est en forme. Mais je ne suis pas non plus un expert en foot, très loin de là d'ailleurs.



Bon Match

a voir a la fin du match


----------



## legritch (8 Juillet 2014)

Voilà. Deutschland &#363;ber alles : 0-1.


----------



## Madalvée (8 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Voilà. Deutschland &#363;ber alles : 0-1.



0 - 2 entre deux équipes qui ne m'ont jusque là pas convaincu.

Edit Pas le temps d'aller chercher une bière qu'il en a déjà un troisième
EDIT 2 &#8230; 4


----------



## legritch (8 Juillet 2014)

Olé 0-2. Brésil nulle part.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h23 ----------

0-3 la cata. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h24 ----------

0-4 bye-bye Brésil 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h26 ----------

La défense en carton 0-5


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2014)

Ça va vers un 8-0 ou un 10-0. A voir le score, on était pas trop mauvais


----------



## bompi (8 Juillet 2014)

Je m'marre. Les Allemands réussissent là où les Chiliens et les Colombiens ont échoué : être réalistes et ne pas se laisser impressionner par une équipe qui joue (mal) chez elle.

Les Brésiliens pratiquent un jeu peu intéressant. Autant que les champions du jeu peu intéressant leur donne une leçon, après tout.


----------



## legritch (8 Juillet 2014)

0-6 le festival, pauvres Brésiliens


----------



## bompi (8 Juillet 2014)

Sympas, ces Brésiliens, ils pensent à tout pour faire plaisir à leurs invités : ils organisent même un petit match d'entraînement contre une équipe de troisième division locale, histoire que les finalistes soient en forme.

Rappelez-moi, c'est quoi, la défense du PSG, l'an prochain... ? 
De l'emmental brésilien. Mouaaaarfff.

PS : un score de tennis en demi-finale, ça ne s'était pas vu depuis fort longtemps.


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Autant que les champions du jeu peu intéressant leur donne une leçon, après tout.



Ben, c'est très carré, très bien organisé quoi 
Moi, j'suis plus très surpris


----------



## legritch (8 Juillet 2014)

0-7 mouhahaha


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2014)

Au moins un but en plus et j'ai vu juste&#8230; 3 but en plus, et j'aurai aussi vu juste 

C'est très très calme ici. Pas un bruit !


----------



## bompi (8 Juillet 2014)

Par contre, c'est pas commode.
En 1998, on pouvait dire : "Et 1, et 2, et 3 zéro". Ça sonnait bien.

Mais là. "Et 1, et 2, et 3, et 4, et 5, et 6, et 7 zéro", c'est trop long. Le slogan n'est pas très efficace.


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2014)

Surtout si ça grimpe encore plus 

Ceci dit, on aurait battu l'Allemagne (un petit but bien placé entre les jambes de Neuer&#8230 et on serait en finale


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2014)

LAllemagne me fait ce soir un plaisir immense. :love:

Ce Brésil lamentable, honteux, petit est justement sanctionné.

Jespère que Scolari sera puni à la mesure du crime contre le Football quil a perpétré avec cette sélection de la honte.

Dommage pour Julio César. Prompt rétablissement à Neymar.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2014)

Vu sur le net :


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2014)

On verra, si les brésiliens vont décrocher la troisième place :hein:


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juillet 2014)

Un match qui commençait bien... 
Dommage que les Allemands se soient relâchés vers la fin...


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> On verra, si les brésiliens vont décrocher la troisième place :hein:



Là, ce quils veulent décrocher, cest la tête de Dilma Rousseff pour la promener au bout dune pique.


----------



## bompi (9 Juillet 2014)

Finalement, les Algériens et les Français peuvent s'estimer heureux de ne pas avoir pris de déculottée


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Finalement, les Algériens et les Français peuvent s'estimer heureux de ne pas avoir pris de déculottée



prudents et méfiants ils ont préféré la laisser aux Brésiliens chez eux qui savent recevoir ....


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Finalement, les Algériens et les Français peuvent s'estimer heureux de ne pas avoir pris de déculottée



A ce tarif-là, perdre 1-0 contre l'Allemagne c'est presque une victoire.


----------



## bompi (9 Juillet 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> A ce tarif-là, perdre 1-0 contre l'Allemagne c'est presque une victoire.


Je n'en étais pas loin...


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2014)

Ce sont surtout les Portugais qui peuvent se consoler.

Le seul regret que peuvent avoir les Français est davoir mal joué leur match. Le score aurait été différent mais sans doute pas le résultat.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h50 ----------

Une assez bonne analyse des choses, à mon avis : http://blog.lefigaro.fr/football/bruno_roger-petit/2014/07/de-cette-coupe-du-monde.html


----------



## legritch (9 Juillet 2014)

Je maintiendrai.

On va voir si Messi va nous faire son show.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h57 ----------

Trop fatigué. Dodo.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juillet 2014)

Argentina !

Un beau combat tactique.

La séance des tirs aux but aura cette fois été fatale aux hommes de Van Gaal.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Argentina !
> 
> Un beau combat tactique.
> 
> La séance des tirs aux but aura cette fois été fatale aux hommes de Van Gaal.


Au bout de l'ennui ....
Hélas


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juillet 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> Au bout de l'ennui ....
> Hélas



Un match pour connaisseurs.

L'intelligence et la discipline de jeu des Argentins fut remarquable. On en avait déjà eu un aperçu lors du match contre la Belgique.

Les attaquants néerlandais ont été éteints et le reste de l'équipe fort occupé à contenir Messi.

Pas un adversaire simple pour les hommes de Löw.


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2014)

On peut espérer qu'ils seront moins naïfs (!!) que les Brésiliens ou qu'il y a quatre ans.

Ils ont l'air d'être plutôt sur un jeu à l'italienne : solide derrière et des flèches décochées au mieux dès que possible.

J'ai regardé un petit peu le match, par épisode, et j'ai trouvé qu'ils manquaient un peu de précision et de réalisme. Va falloir améliorer ça 

Pronostic difficile, même si les statistiques me paraissent en faveur de l'Allemagne.
Personnellement, je serai (virtuellement) derrière les Argentins.


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juillet 2014)

Une question,

est-ce que quand la finale sera jouée et tout les commentaires écrits,
ce topic sera marqué comme *[Résolu]*


----------



## jonson (10 Juillet 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Une question,
> 
> est-ce que quand la finale sera jouée et tout les commentaires écrits,
> ce topic sera marqué comme *[Résolu]*



Non, vu que le titre c'est *Brazil 2014...* il se finira le 31/12/2014. Et à ce moment là pourra être marqué comme  *[Résolu].  




*


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Juillet 2014)

meuh non !

tant que la buvette est ouverte, ca tourne tranquillou.

CONSOMMEZ !

Cdt...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2014)

Une idée du 3 eme ?


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juillet 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Une idée du 3 eme ?


A mon avis ça sera soit le Brésil soit les Pays-Bas.


----------



## legritch (10 Juillet 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> A mon avis ça sera soit le Brésil soit les Pays-Bas.



T'es sûr?


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juillet 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> A mon avis ça sera soit le Brésil soit les Pays-Bas.





legritch a dit:


> T'es sûr?



Par ordre alphabétique ça se tient...

1- Allemagne
2- Argentine
3- Brésil

À bientôt 

Signé Paul Le Poulpe (décédé mais Germain sur la fin...)


----------



## jpmiss (10 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> T'es sûr?


Disons 50/50...


----------



## legritch (10 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Personnellement, je serai (virtuellement) derrière les Argentins.


On reconnaît là ton côté hispanophonophile


----------



## jonson (10 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> On reconnaît là ton côté _hispanophonophile_



:mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Mais Roustan, il intéresse encore quelqu'un ?


Pourtant depuis le début il voit plutôt très juste, en témoigne ce qu'il disait sur le Brésil le 18/06 alors qu'on en était encore qu'aux matches de poules.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pourtant depuis le début il voit plutôt très juste, en témoigne ce qu'il disait sur le Brésil le 18/06 alors qu'on en était encore qu'aux matches de poules.



Mais cet avis, tous les observateurs l&#8217;ont eu dès le premier match. Le deuxième n&#8217;a que confirmé.

Jusqu&#8217;il y a peu, Roustan voyait quand même le Brésil en final&#8230; et le déplorait.

Par contre, il faut le créditer d&#8217;une excellente analyse des maux Brésilens.
http://roustantv.lequipe.fr/video-12-571.html?LA-FAILLITE-D&#8217;UN-SYSTÈME&#8230;

Avis qu&#8217;il avait souvent exprimé dès avant la coupe du monde dans d&#8217;autres vidéos.

Il connait très bien le football brésilien. Par contre, il raconte beaucoup de bêtises sur le football allemand.


----------



## jonson (12 Juillet 2014)

Je me lance dans les pronostics finals: Brésil 1 - 3 Pays-Bas.

Qui dit mieux?


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2014)

Mieux


----------



## Romuald (12 Juillet 2014)

Quelqu'un pour des pronostics finaux à défaut de pronostics finals ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2014)

Pas mieux (pour les pronostics)


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2014)

Bon, je viens de regarder paisiblement la première mi-temps de la fameuse demi-finale de rêve/cauchemar.

Alors :


Pour le Brésil
devant, Hulk n'est pas mauvais et il est volontaire mais il ne peut pas faire tout, tout seul : Fred est un peu absent des débats
il n'y a pas de milieu de terrain, dans cette équipe : il n'y avait pratiquement que Neymar (comme attaquant aussi, d'ailleurs) et les autres se sont évaporés
faire de longues passes depuis la défense centrale vers un attaquant en pleine course, ça ne marche pas tellement face à une équipe allemande en forme...
comme lors des matchs précédents, les défenseurs étaient particulièrement attentistes, sans agressivité
le gardien brésilien est médiocre : il n'a pas su faire le moindre arrêt miraculeux qui ont ravi les spectateurs dans les matchs du Costa Rica, du Mexique, de la Colombie etc.
les Brésiliens ont été très mauvais collectivement, ce qui n'étonnera plus grand monde, en fait
 
Pour l'Allemagne :
les Allemands ont montré un très bon niveau technique
Müller est décidément très bon (en CdM)
Khedira apporte une finesse technique et un sens du jeu très appréciable
dommage que Özil soit un peu en manque d'inspiration
le jeu de passes courtes était allemand, pas brésilien
les Allemands ont été très bons collectivement, ce qui n'étonnera évidemment personne
 
D'une certaine manière, il est arrivé aux Brésiliens la même chose qu'aux Espagnols : ils sont tombés face à une très bonne équipe, très organisée, très technique et, surtout, qui n'a pas tenu compte de son statut.

Par ailleurs, les Allemands ont refait le coup des Français contre les Suisses : sur l'engagement du second but, ils chipent la balle et marquent le troisième. _Ite missa est_.


N'empêche, je crois que je suis quand même pour l'Argentine...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juillet 2014)

7-1 pour les Pays-Bas.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2014)

2-1  pour le Brésil


----------



## flotow (12 Juillet 2014)

3-1 pour les pays bas
2-1 pour l'allemagne


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2014)

Je nai jamais aimé ce match pour la troisième place. Dailleurs, je crois que de toutes les coupes du monde que jai suivies (1982 et suivantes), je nen ai jamais regardé un. En tout cas, je nen ai gardé aucun souvenir.

Deux équipes démobilisées qui alignent leurs coiffeurs et cest celui qui a le moins le moral dans les chaussettes qui ramasse la médaille en chocolat.

Le pire pour les Brésiliens est demain : lArgentine risque de remporter la Coupe du Monde au Maracana.


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2014)

Si l'Argentine l'emporte, j'espère qu'ils auront prévenu le SAMU local pour prendre soin du commentateur argentin, qui risque fort de voir Dieu avant son pape argentin... :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je n&#8217;ai jamais aimé ce match pour la troisième place. D&#8217;ailleurs, je crois que de toutes les coupes du monde que j&#8217;ai suivies (1982 et suivantes), je n&#8217;en ai jamais regardé un. En tout cas, je n&#8217;en ai gardé aucun souvenir.
> 
> Deux équipes démobilisées qui alignent leurs coiffeurs et cest celui qui a le moins le moral dans les chaussettes qui ramasse la médaille en chocolat.
> 
> Le pire pour les Brésiliens est demain : l&#8217;Argentine risque de remporter la Coupe du Monde au Maracana.


Sauf que les Brésiliens se DOIVENT d'essayer de sauver l'honneur a défaut que quoi non seulement ils seront des parias dans leur pays mais en plus l'agitation sociale risque de reprendre puissance 10 dans le pays.
Je serais pas étonné que l'arbitre soit TRÉS conciliant avec les brésiliens&#8230;

Mais ça peut faire un bon match si les brésiliens arrivent à s'organiser un peu...


----------



## flotow (12 Juillet 2014)

Les Pays Bas encore plus rapide que l'Allemagne pour marquer le premier but


----------



## legritch (12 Juillet 2014)

Ouille :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2014)

Robben il est quand même très bon en plongeon...


----------



## legritch (12 Juillet 2014)

Quelle tanche David Luiz


----------



## jonson (12 Juillet 2014)

Glisse toi le Brésil!


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2014)

jpmiss a dit:


> Robben il est quand même très bon en plongeon...


Et la faute est vraiment à la limite de la surface (je la vois plutôt en-dehors, en fait).

Le Brésil tente de sortir la tête de l'eau. Faudrait un petit but pour avoir une fin de match animée.

Encore une fois, le milieu de terrain n'est pas très présent...


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2014)

bompi a dit:


> encore une fois, le milieu de terrain n'est pas très présent...



:d:d:d

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h22 ----------

Ah ben nan l'arbitrage n'est vraiment pas en faveur de brésiliens...


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2014)

Pas cette fois, en effet


----------



## legritch (12 Juillet 2014)

Et boum 0-3 :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h51 ----------

Proficiat Nederland


----------



## flotow (13 Juillet 2014)

J'ai des pubs bizarre ici 

[youtube]RZeU2DadfZQ[/youtube]

[youtube]hbgZSSCxwd8[/youtube]

et le gif de moonwalker, en fait c'est ça :

[youtube]RLZUKqpXYzU[/youtube]


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juillet 2014)

Pour une fois, j&#8217;ai regardé. Et celui-là je m&#8217;en souviendrai. 

L&#8217;arbitrage de monsieur Haimoudi. J&#8217;ai un temps cru qu&#8217;il était pro-Brésil, mais en fait non : il était simplement mauvais.

Le Brésil. Les mêmes causes produisent les mêmes effets. Lamentable du début à la fin. Scolari et Pareira sont les grands maîtres d&#8217;&#339;uvre de ce désastre. Les joueurs&#8230; rien à récupérer.

Bonne chance au PSG avec sa paire défensive. 50 million pour David Luiz&#8230; 

S&#8217;ils veulent rentrer dans leurs sous, il faudra l&#8217;aligner au Bois de Boulogne.

Je m&#8217;inquiète de l&#8217;état psychologique dans lequel le Bayern va récupérer Dante. 

Les Pays-Bas ont retrouvé le football que les Argentins leur avaient volé. Magnifique troisième but.


Si l&#8217;Argentine l&#8217;emporte demain, le curling devient le nouveau sport national brésilien.


----------



## jonson (13 Juillet 2014)

Adios Brazil!

L'une des plus mauvaise Seleçao qu'on ait jamais vu. Ellle ne mérite même pas sa quatrième place. 
Battue sans avoir montrer la moindre once de courage footballistique. 
Si je pouvais mettre_ un coup de boule rouge _à toute l'équipe du Brésil(staff y compris)


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juillet 2014)

http://www.lemonde.fr/coupe-du-mond...resil-ne-demissionne-pas_4456213_1616627.html

:mouais:

«*Les cons ça ose tout*»


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2014)

mais où sont donc passé les fils naturels de Paulo Cesar Jairzinho Socrates Rivelino ......?
tristesse


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juillet 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> mais où sont donc passé les fils naturels de Paulo Cesar Jairzinho Socrates Rivelino ......?
> tristesse



Ils les tuent footbalistiquement à l&#8217;âge de 15 ans et en font des zombies à la Hulk et des nullités comme Fernandinho et Hermanes qu&#8217;ils revendent en Europe.

Le football brésilien est malade et les responsables, qui en sont aussi les premiers bénéficiaires, font mine de l&#8217;ignorer.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2014)

Un pronostic sur le Match de ce soir ?


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juillet 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Un pronostic sur le Match de ce soir ?



Bof.

Ça va pas être une partie de plaisir.

1. LAllemagne gagne et lEurope triomphe pour la première fois sur sol américains.

2. LArgentine gagne au Maracana et lhumiliation des Brésiliens sera complète.

Devant ces deux perspectives alléchantes, je ne sais laquelle souhaiter. 

La justice sportive voudrait que lAllemagne l'emporte. Mais bon, si la meilleure équipe devait toujours gagner le mondial, ça se saurait depuis le temps.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Juillet 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le football brésilien est malade et les responsables, qui en sont aussi les premiers bénéficiaires, font mine de l&#8217;ignorer.



je ne connais rien au foot et je n'ai regardé aucun match. Mais là je me dis quand même qu'ils sont arrivés en demi-final contrairement aux Français et ses merveilleux joueurs.  (_grévistes parfois_). 

j'écoute Europe 1 et tombe bien évidement souvent le soir sur ce sélectionneur donneur de leçon qui a pourtant perdu en Afrique du Sud. Alors vraiment quel football est malade ?


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juillet 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> je ne connais rien au foot et je n'ai regardé aucun match. Mais là je me dis quand même qu'ils sont arrivés en demi-final contrairement aux Français et ses merveilleux joueurs.  (_grévistes parfois_).
> 
> j'écoute Europe 1 et tombe bien évidement souvent le soir sur ce sélectionneur donneur de leçon qui a pourtant perdu en Afrique du Sud. Alors vraiment quel football est malade ?


Les Français ont organisé une Coupe du Monde en 1998 et ils lont gagnée.

Regarde ça, tu comprendras mieux : http://roustantv.lequipe.fr/video-12-571.html?LA-FAILLITE-DUN-SYSTÈME

Maintenant, si tu ne connais rien au foot et que tu nas pas vu les matchs, tu ne peux pas vraiment appréhender lampleur du désastre.

Le foot est une sorte de religion au Brésil. Cest la deuxième fois que le pays organise la coupe du monde. La dernière fois, en 1950, ils ont perdus le dernier match contre lUruguay 1-2. Cétait une catastrophe nationale. Leur premier titre cest en 1958, en Suède après avoir changé jusquà la couleur des maillots et maudis les joueurs de 1950. Le pauvre gardien Barbosa restera un paria jusquà la fin de sa vie en 2000.

Là ça dépasse lentendement.

Le Brésil 2014 est léquipe organisatrice qui a encaissé le plus de buts dans une coupe du monde.
Ils ont été battus en demi-finale par 1-7. Cest du jamais vu. Ils ont pris dix buts en deux matchs.

Mais surtout, léquipe a présenté un niveau de jeu exécrable tout au long de la compétition. Plusieurs de ces joueurs nauraient jamais du être sélectionnés. De bêtes brutes avec un bagage technique dérisoire (mis à part Neymar) et ceux qui avaient un peu de talent ont été bridés par le style de jeu imposé par le sélectionneur. Sans la complicité de larbitrage, cette équipe ne passait pas le premier tour. Sans un coup de chance incroyable, elle tombait en 8e de finale devant un Chili étincelant. Sans la passivité de larbitre, ils ne finissait à 10 pas le match contre la Colombie. Dailleurs, la blessure de Neymar découle des attentas jamais sanctionnés sur Jame Rodriguez et de climat dimpunité qui a régné sur la rencontre. Scolari puni par où il pêche. 

Et puis quest-ce que cest que ce capitaine, monument de lâcheté, pleurnichard compulsif, qui abandonne son équipe au moment des tirs aux buts ? Ce mec à 29 ans ?  

Pour qui a vu le Brésil de 1970 ou celui des années 80, ou pour qui a vibré plus tard avec des joueurs comme Ronaldo (le vrai), Romario, Bebeto, Rivaldo, Ronaldinho, ce Brésil 2014 est une imposture, une misérable farce. 


Dun autre côté, je dis bien fait pour leurs gueules. 

Cette Coupe du Monde de la corruption a été organisée au détriment des pauvres, exclus des Stades par des tarifs prohibitifs et chassés de la fête par des lois dexception quon avait plus revu depuis la fin de la dictature. Le Brésil récoltera ce quil a semé.

Dilma Rousseff ne remettra pas le trophée, parait-il. Dommage, jaurais bien aimé voir cette pintade le tendre à Lionel Messi. Cela aurait été du plus bel effet pour sa campagne électoral de novembre.


----------



## legritch (13 Juillet 2014)

[YOUTUBE]9770DdwYX-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## legritch (13 Juillet 2014)




----------



## jonson (13 Juillet 2014)

Je mets une petite pièce pour la _Mannschaft_.
Je les sent plus motivés que jamais.

De l'autre côté, c'est l'occasion en or qu'a Lionel Messi d'enfin succéder à Diego Maradona. Même si il ne sera pas déclaré meilleur joueur de ce mondial.

Je dirai Allemagne 4 - 3 Argentine pour qu'il y ait du spectacle et du beau jeu.

@*legritch*: excellente cette illustration!


----------



## Powerdom (13 Juillet 2014)

Après le tour de France ce soir, le foot ?


----------



## flotow (13 Juillet 2014)

REWE a enlevé la deuxième vidéo


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2014)

Je lance la victoire pour l'Argentine


----------



## bompi (13 Juillet 2014)

Au moment où je lis ton post, but pour l'Allemagne


----------



## flotow (13 Juillet 2014)

Petit feu d'artifice dehors (prévu ?) et puis c'est tout 
Pas un bruit, pas un chat 

A dans 4 ans pour le foot


----------



## jonson (13 Juillet 2014)

:king: :love: 

Die Mannscaft!!! Mario Götze!!! Manuel Neuer!!! 
Et de quatre pour les allemands. Mérité je dirai, de loin la meilleur équipe du tournoi! 

:king: :love: 

Scandale: Messi élu meilleur joueur du tournoi!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juillet 2014)

Bon ben voilà... 
terminé la coupe du monde de...football.

va falloir passer à la caisse les gens !

et là, je suis en train de vous faire la Note.

 gniark gniark gniark...

PAYEZ !

Cdt, et avec une touche de fermeté...


----------



## flotow (14 Juillet 2014)

Deux pt'its coups de klaxon dans ma rue et puis c'est fini. FERTIG.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2014)

jonson a dit:


> :king: :love:
> 
> Die Mannscaft!!! Mario Götze!!! Manuel Neuer!!!
> Et de quatre pour les allemands. Mérité je dirai, de loin la meilleur équipe du tournoi!
> ...



Non. Cest mérité.

Il a porté son équipe jusquà la finale. Il a été un danger permanent quasiment tout le match. Il aura manqué à lArgentine Di Maria et quelques autres joueurs de talent. Moins douée que ses devancières, cette équipe à néanmoins pratiqué un football très intelligent. Chapeau à monsieur Sabella.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h42 ----------

Au bout du compte Rousseff a remis le trophée sous la broncha du Maracana. Heureusement pour les Brésiliens, ce nétait pas à Messi, ils pourront donc sabstenir de raser le stade. 


Superbe vainqueur. Il y aurait tant à dire sur cette équipe on dit aussi merci à Pep pour avoir appris à ses joueurs à évoluer dans les petits espaces.

Löw ma surpris. Avant le tournois, je le trouvais timoré, à court didée. Il nen était rien. Il a su tirer les leçons de ses échecs et utiliser au mieux les qualités de son groupe.


----------



## jonson (14 Juillet 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Non. Cest mérité.
> 
> Il a porté son équipe jusquà la finale. Il a été un danger permanent quasiment tout le match. Il aura manqué à lArgentine Di Maria et quelques autres joueurs de talent. Moins douée que ses devancières, cette équipe à néanmoins pratiqué un football très intelligent. Chapeau à monsieur Sabella.



D'accord pour l'équipe d'Argentine qui fait un très bon mondial. 
Mais pour ce qui est de Lionel Messi, je dis non. Il a été inexistant durant tout le mondial. A quel moment as-tu entendu dire que Messi avait fait un grand match... aucun malheureusement. La FIFA fait dans la charité en récompensant un joueur qui aura finalement raté toute sa saison.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2014)

jonson a dit:


> D'accord pour l'équipe d'Argentine qui fait un très bon mondial.
> Mais pour ce qui est de Lionel Messi, je dis non. Il a été inexistant durant tout le mondial. A quel moment as-tu entendu dire que Messi avait fait un grand match... aucun malheureusement. La FIFA fait dans la charité en récompensant un joueur qui aura finalement raté toute sa saison.


Déjà, le choix a été défini avant la finale. Mais bon&#8230;

Inexistant ? 

En phase de poule c&#8217;est lui à chaque fois qui débloque la situation.

En phase éliminatoire, le jeu de l&#8217;Argentine est à dominante défensive. Il fait sa part de travail comme les analystes de la RTBF l&#8217;avaient bien démontré.

Dans la finale, il est sur tous les bons coups de l&#8217;Argentine. Il parvient même à passer Neuer mais Boateng sauve devant la ligne.

A l&#8217;heure de jeu, Sabella sort Lavezzi pour Aguero. Déjà en manque de Di Maria, Messi n&#8217;a plus personne pour faire le relais devant et Higuain a trop vendangé. A la fin du match il est cramé, comme toute son équipe. Mascherano a raison quand il dit qu&#8217;il y avait 5 minutes de trop. Je dirais même 10, puisqu&#8217;à partir de la 110e toute l&#8217;équipe est à la dérive.

L&#8217;Argentine sortait d&#8217;un match éprouvant contre les Pays-Bas avec un jour de récupération de moins que l&#8217;Allemagne.

Si l&#8217;Argentine était en finale, ce fut grâce à Lionel Messi. De toutes les «*vedettes*» du football, il est le seul a tenir son rang.

Ce qu&#8217;avait prévu Maradona est en train de se réaliser : après avoir fait reposer tout le jeu de l&#8217;Argentine sur Messi certains voudraient lui faire endosser le costume du coupable.

Sinon, ce prix est une connerie marketing. Aller le recevoir a été un torture pour Messi.


----------



## legritch (14 Juillet 2014)

Hymne footballistique


----------



## jonson (14 Juillet 2014)

Messi n'est coupable de rien du tout. Je me répète: "l'Argentine a fait un très bon mondial".

Mais Messi n'est ni le meilleur buteur ni le meilleur passeur de ce tournoi. Que le jeu de son équipe repose entièrement sur lui... ça me semble évident que si tu as le meilleur joueur du monde dans ta sélection, tu ne le mette pas à chauffer le banc de touche. 

Il n'a rien fait d&#8217;exceptionnel. Le prix a été une véritable souffrance pour lui...  Et pour les supporters alors? 

Si être le meilleur joueur d'un tournoi veut dire: être le mec le plus aimé, le plus admiré, le plus attendu avant le tournoi, OK il le mérite. Mais de mon point de vue, le meilleur veut dire: qui a eu de l'influence durant tout le tournoi et est auteur d'exploit individuel. 

A titre de comparaison Angel DiMaria a fait un meilleur tournoi que Messi, Arjan Robben également, nombre de joueur allemand aussi.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2014)

Tu nas pas tort, loin de là.

Malheureusement, je ne vois pas bien à qui donner ce trophée en toc.

Quel est le joueur qui correspond à ta définition ?

_qui a eu de l'influence durant tout le tournoi et est auteur d'exploit individuel_

Tous les joueurs allemands ont été excellents mais pas tous au même moment. Par exemple, Kroos a fait un match énorme en demi mais quelconque en finale, et il ne sétait pas particulièrement distingué avant. Muller peut-être mais bien servi, ça ne relève pas de lexploit individuel.

Ce machin na aucune signification. Dailleurs la réaction de Maradona :
http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Actualites/Maradona-flingue-le-titre-de-messi/482528


----------



## sundaa (15 Juillet 2014)

Müller a été excellent, je citerai également Robben bien que son rendement n'a pas été énorme


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juillet 2014)

sundaa a dit:


> Müller a été excellent, je citerai également Robben bien que son rendement n'a pas été énorme



Ouai, mais en demi se sont Kroos et Khedira qui font la différence, en quart et en 8e de finale il est muet.

Quant à Robben, il est passé à côté de la demi finale.

L&#8217;avis de Mourinho : http://www.sofoot.com/mourinho-defend-lionel-messi-186912.html

Et pour le fun, l&#8217;avis de Muller sur ce genre de récompense : http://www.n-tv.de/mediathek/videos...inter-die-Ohren-schmiern-article13208886.html

Traduction : à la journaliste Colombienne qui lui demande s&#8217;il n&#8217;est pas trop déçu de ne pas avoir le soulier d&#8217;or de la compétition, il lui répond hilare et en bavarois (après s&#8217;est assuré qu&#8217;elle ne comprendra pas) qu&#8217;il en a rien à fiche, qu&#8217;il est champion du monde et que le soulier elle peut se le mettre au cul. Et Schweinsteinger de traduire qu&#8217;il la trouve très jolie.  

Le football est un sport collectif. Qu&#8217;on récompense le meilleur gardien et le meilleur buteur, voire l&#8217;homme du match, mais sur une longue compétition, même avec des critères «*objectifs*», ça n&#8217;a pas grand sens. Les meilleurs sont les champions du monde.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2014)

A bientôt 

Quand ? mais lors de l'Euro ...


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juillet 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> A bientôt
> 
> Quand ? mais lors de l'Euro ...



Parce que vous espérez vous qualifier ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Parce que vous espérez vous qualifier ?


Disons qu'avec le nouveau coach, les vedettes re-cadrées ... va savoir


----------



## legritch (15 Juillet 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Parce que vous espérez vous qualifier ?



Tu ouvres un nouveau sujet sur l'Euro 2016?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Tu ouvres un nouveau sujet sur l'Euro 2016?


Il va le faire, laisse lui le temps, 2016 c'est encore loin :rose:


----------



## legritch (15 Juillet 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Il va le faire, laisse lui le temps, 2016 c'est encore loin :rose:


Premier match (des Diables) le 9 septembre.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juillet 2014)

Je retourne à mes amours : FC Bayern München. :love:

L&#8217;Euro ça va être surtout une suite de matchs amicaux et je ne garde pas un grand souvenir d&#8217;avant 1998. 

Mais je surveillerai le parcourt des diables.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2014)

allez hop les vacances sont finies
place aux vrais hommes
les rugbymen


----------



## bompi (16 Juillet 2014)

Les Waratahs paraissent en bonne forme pour cette fin de saison. Je les vois assez bien aller en finale du Super XV.

Quant au 4 Nations, il me semble que c'est un peu plus ouvert cette année : les Australiens pourraient bien (enfin) remporter un match contre les Néo-Zélandais, les Boks sont assez entreprenants. Les Argentins, eux, me paraissent encore trop à la traîne.


----------



## legritch (21 Juillet 2014)




----------



## bompi (30 Mars 2016)

Disons que le danger n'est pas le même pour le football que pour le rugby, où les blessures sont là-aussi fréquentes, certaines semblables (et hop ! les croisés) et d'autres plus spécifiques. Autour des diverses variations du rugby (mais aussi des sports cousins, du football gaelique au football américain en passant par le footy australien) rode le danger des commotions cérébrales à répétition. C'est quand même moins fréquent au football (même si cela arrive, évidemment).

Le sport de haut niveau, ce n'est pas bien fameux pour la santé, en fait, quel que soit le sport en question (je mets les Échecs et le Go à part )

Au passage, rappelons que l'on peut parfaitement être homosexuel et être sportif de haut niveau et (réflexion personnelle) c'est à ce genre de diatribes que l'on voit que le sport continue de drainer les poncifs les plus pesants qui soient (homophobie, sexisme, racisme à l'occasion et j'en passe). Avec l'excuse à deux sesterces que tout ça c'est pour rire, bien entendu.


----------



## bompi (30 Mars 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> C'est pas le sport qui draine la connerie ... c'est la population !!!
> Le racisme, l'homophobie, tu les retrouves dans n'importe quel contexte où il y a plus d'une personne pour charrier leur connerie !
> 
> Mais bon ... ça n'empêche que le ping-pong est un sport de tapettes !!!


Et le football est un sport de comédiens, disons.

Quand je pense qu'on va se fader l'Euro 2016... Il va y avoir une super ambiance. 
En tout cas, amateurs de football, profitez bien des victoires actuelles de l'EdF, ça ne va pas durer.


----------



## bompi (30 Mars 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Comme tu es négatif ...
> L'Euro sera très ouvert cette année, seule l'Allemagne semble au-dessus du lot et il ne faut pas sous-estimer la France, il y a du matos très sérieux aujourd'hui  niveau joueurs : Griezzman, Martial, Coman, Diarra, Pogba, Matuidi, Benzema, Kanté... (bémol en défense certes) !
> 
> Et n'oublions pas que ce sera une des dernières fois qu'on pourra voir évoluer des monstres comme Ibra, Cristiano Ronaldo, Rooney, Buffon, Iniesta etc ...
> ...


Certes.

Pour le reste, disons que :

ça ne m'intéresse plus guère ;
les bavassages sans fin de types qui jouent aux experts (bin voyons) vont envahir tout l'espace pendant quelques semaines et, à part émigrer momentanément dans un autre continent, je ne vais pas y échapper (au bureau, déjà...) ;

j'aimerais autant que Benzema soit tenu à l'écart de l'EdF tant qu'il n'est pas blanchi (s'il doit l'être) dans son affaire pathétique de _sextape_ (là, on est pas loin de toucher le fond de la connerie et du minable) ;
avec les barbus qui rôdent, on va avoir droit à une recrudescence des contrôles, messages d'alertes anxiogènes et tout le toutim sécuritaire (comme si on n'en avait pas déjà assez !)
Je pourrais sans doute étendre la liste de quelques coudées. Mais ces quelques points suffisent à me déprimer avatnt l'heure. 

Disons que le barnum footballistique m'est devenu totalement insupportable.


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mars 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> L'Euro sera très ouvert cette année, seule l'Allemagne semble au-dessus du lot





> Et à la fin c'est toujours l'Allemagne qui gagne



Je ne sais pas qui je cite mais en général il a raison... 

Ah oui, c'est Paul le poulpe d'outre tombe


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> T'as raison ... intéresse toi à autre chose !


Ce que je soulignais c'est que, même quand on n'est pas intéressé, on est parasité par tout ce bazar [et ce serait encore pire pour les J.O.]


Toum'aï a dit:


> Je ne sais pas qui je cite mais en général il a raison...
> Ah oui, c'est Paul le poulpe d'outre tombe


Ce serait rigolo d'avoir une demi-finale FR-DE façon demi-finale du dernier mondial, avec la France dans le rôle du Brésil.
Je conseillerais volontiers aux pharmacien de prévoir des stocks de Lexomil...


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2016)

Disons que passer du potentiel à la réalisation de ce potentiel, il y a toujours une marge. Je t'accorde volontiers que Deschamps n'est pas amateur du laisser-aller et qu'il galvanisera ses garçons.
Mais bon. Je reste circonspect : on ne passe pas du niveau CFA à _Champion's League_ si rapidement.


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2016)

C'est beau, cette foi et cet enthousiasme...


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Aucune foi ... Juste réaliste ... Faut pas oublier que la France s'est fait sortir par un petit but de la coupe du monde par le futur vainqueur qui en a filé 7 au Brésil !!!


Le Brésil n'a eu que ce qu'il méritait(*) et la différence essentielle entre les Allemands et les adversaires précédents des Brésiliens est qu'ils n'avaient aucun respect inhibiteur infondé. Les Chiliens et les Colombiens peuvent s'en vouloir d'avoir craint sans véritable raison cette équipe inorganisée.

Avec DD la France, au moins, devrait être cohérente et un peu plus solide. La deutsche Fußballnationalmannschaft ne devrait pas lui infliger plus qu'un 2-0 ou un 3-1.

(*) de même que le XV de France de Saint-André a eu ce qu'il méritait en quarts de finale face à la Nouvelle-Zélande : il était temps d'en finir (ce qui n'enlève rien à la valeur individuelle des joueurs).


----------



## patlek (31 Mars 2016)

bompi a dit:


> C'est beau, cette foi et cet enthousiasme...



"On" va gagner, "on" va leur mettre, "on" va être champion d' europe!!!

Après çà, "on" boira une bière, parce que "on" l' aurat bien mérité, et "on" se remettra de nos émotions, et "on" se reposerat un peu, après tout ce temps à courir après un ballon, ce qui est fatigant.


----------



## patlek (31 Mars 2016)

Ha, que c' est Johnny!


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2016)

Je ne connaissais pas cette merveilleuse production de l'esprit français. C'est assez au niveau de la prestation effectuée par l'EdF en 2002, suite au problème de cuisse de son héros un brin surestimé.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (12 Mai 2016)

Alors il nous faut une bonne mascotte. 
Dude, si tu nous entends, voudrais-tu bien prêter Peppa à monsieur Deschamps pendant deux semaines ?


----------



## bompi (13 Mai 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Je viens de voir la liste des sélectionnés par Deschamps ... comme d'hab ... dans la lignée des sélectionneurs sans couilles !!!
> On a les pires coachs du monde !!!
> 
> On est mythiques ... on aura réussi à ne pas sélectionner des mecs comme Cantona et Ginola par le passé et aujourd'hui Benzema et Ben Arfa ... On est les seuls au monde à faire un truc pareil ... les champions du monde de la connerie !!!


Je suis sans aucun doute vieux jeu mais Benzema est impliqué (et pas qu'un peu) dans une affaire judiciaire bien minable dont on ne sait pas l'issue et je trouve tout à fait normal qu'il ne soit pas sélectionné. Il serait l'égal de Messi (et il en est très loin), je n'en penserais pas différemment. Le talent ne doit pas être une excuse pour tout. Et en l'espèce il porte le maillot national, donc pas tout à fait n'importe quoi.

[Pour Ben Arfa, on dirait effectivement que cette année il fait (enfin) des choses bien. Il y aura mis le temps. Reste à savoir s'il est gérable ou pas. Ou suffisamment génial pour qu'on supporte son côté caractériel (et là, j'ai déjà une réponse).]

Sur un plan sportif (qui est donc indépendant du premier paragraphe, je le trouve assez surestimé, ce garçon. De plus, Deschamps a quand même à disposition d'autres attaquants assez en forme ; donc je ne vois pas de quoi s'alarmer.

Une question me taraude : Evra va-t-il faire grève ?


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (13 Mai 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Je suis sans aucun doute vieux jeu mais Benzema est impliqué (et pas qu'un peu) dans une affaire judiciaire bien minable dont on ne sait pas l'issue et je trouve tout à fait normal qu'il ne soit pas sélectionné. Il serait l'égal de Messi (et il en est très loin), je n'en penserais pas différemment. Le talent ne doit pas être une excuse pour tout. Et en l'espèce il porte le maillot national, donc pas tout à fait n'importe quoi.
> 
> [Pour Ben Arfa, on dirait effectivement que cette année il fait (enfin) des choses bien. Il y aura mis le temps. Reste à savoir s'il est gérable ou pas. Ou suffisamment génial pour qu'on supporte son côté caractériel (et là, j'ai déjà une réponse).]
> 
> ...



TU n'es pas vieux jeu non, 7 Français sur 10 sont comme toi (et moi), contre la présence de Benzema dans cette équipe

http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/sp...s-de-benzema-en-equipe-de-france_1768515.html


----------



## bompi (13 Mai 2016)

hb222222 a dit:


> TU n'es pas vieux jeu non, 7 Français sur 10 sont comme toi (et moi), contre la présence de Benzema dans cette équipe
> 
> http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/sp...s-de-benzema-en-equipe-de-france_1768515.html


Qu'on soit nombreux à être de cet avis n'exclut pas que l'on soit vieux jeu 

En l'occurrence, que le Real ne soit pas gêné à faire jouer Benzema me paraît compréhensible. Mais il se trouve que le maillot du pays n'est pas la même chose que celui d'un club et s'il doit représenter son pays, il doit faire montre d'un minimum der probité, au moins le temps qu'il y joue.

Aujourd'hui, même pour un tournoi de seniors, je ne sélectionnerais pas Michel Platini, par exemple... 

Pour revenir à ton sondage, je vois donc que je ne suis pas seul à avoir une mauvaise image de la sélection nationale, ni à penser qu'elle ne va pas spécialement briller (elle sera sans doute à un niveau honnête mais d'autres lui sont supérieures, assez nettement même). 

La principale inconnue, pour moi, et qui me tracasse, est plutôt au niveau de la sécurité : est-ce que les barbus abêtis nous ficheront la paix ou pas.


----------



## bompi (13 Mai 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Et ouais mais les gars ... Moi ce qui me gêne c'est que quelque soit l'instance de football ... Elle n'a pas à se substituer à la justice d'un tribunal !
> Il est totalement anormal qu'il soit sanctionné avant d'être jugé !
> Apres que 70 % des français aient un esprit de collabo ... Je l'ai vérifié depuis longtemps !
> <...>


Il n'est plus sous contrôle judiciaire mais il me semble qu'il demeure "mis en examen". Dans ce cas, en attendant le jugement, il me paraît légitime ne pas vouloir le sélectionner. Le jour où cette mise en examen est levée, je n'aurai aucune objection.
Ou alors, tu inventes l'immunité judiciaire pour les footballeurs, comme pour les parlementaires ...

Il est regrettable de confondre cela avec la Collaboration et donc de ne pas être loin du point Godwin pour l'occasion...


----------



## bompi (13 Mai 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Calme toi, avec la parano, collabo est une expression utilisée aussi pour les dénonciateurs de nos jours, les moralistes de merde ... mais je maintiens que les français, sous sommes très doués pour le jugement pré-conçu et la délation ... Un arabe qui trempe dans des sales affaires, tu comprends que ça ne doit pas porter le maillot de l'équipe de France mais s'il n'est reconnu coupable de rien ah bah tant pis pour lui !
> Non je ne m'associe pas à cette sale communauté de collabos !
> Faut voir que certains pères la morale qui fusillent Benzema, apportent un soutien sans faille à Platini... Des trucs puants en somme !
> 
> Il peut jouer au Real, il peut jouer avec la France !


Tu te contentes de l'invective et il se trouve que les mots ont un sens. Si tu emploies le mot "collabo" plutôt que (par exemple) "délateur" c'est à dessein ; genre amalgame _tu critiques + il est arabe => tu es un (sale con de) collabo (et tout ça)_. Ou alors que tu ne sais pas ce que tu écris ?

Sans aucun fondement, tu prêtes aux gens des intentions qu'ils n'ont pas.
Je pensais avoir été clair : les deux seules choses qui m'intéressent ici sont que Karim Benzema est mis en examen (incidemment : dans une affaire de moeurs bien minable à souhait) et que, étant français, il est supposé représenter la France quand il porte le maillot de l'EdF. Je trouve malséant que la France soit représentée par quelqu'un qui est mis en examen ; ou alors cela veut dire que porter le maillot de l'EdF n'a aucune portée symbolique.

Pour faire un parallèle pas si éloigné. Prenons une personne X mise en examen.
Si X est ministre, il/elle a entre autre un rôle de représentation au niveau national, n'a pas d'immunité, et doit démissionner : on s'est habitué à cette règle (informelle, me semble-t-il).
Cette même personne, même connue, qui ne serait pas ministre, on ne lui demanderait pas de démissionner. C'est à voir avec son employeur par exemple, ou son Conseil d'Administration pour un/e patron/ne etc.

Pour moi, c'est une question éthique ; quel que soit le sport, du moment qu'on porte le maillot d'une équipe nationale (pas forcément celle de son propre pays : je pense aux rugbymen qui jouent aisément pour une autre équipe nationale), on se doit d'être irréprochable à ce moment-là. Avant, après : je m'en fiche. Mais pendant, on est clean.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Mai 2016)

Arrêtez de pleurer sur Benzema.

C'est un joueur de grand talent et il est sans doute dans la meilleure année de sa carrière. C'est entendu.

Il a complètement merdé en se compromettant dans un chantage contre un de ses coéquipier en EdF. Il ne veut pas couper le cordon avec ses copains les truands lyonnais, c'est tant pis pour lui. Le Barça n'en avait déjà pas voulu à cause de ça.

Maintenant, il trimbale une blessure à la cuisse depuis l'automne que le Real a fait durer sans vraiment le soigner. Il est probable que cela nous serait retombé dessus pendant le tournoi. Pas de regrets à avoir.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (15 Mai 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Il faut être clean pour représenter la France ?
> Comme si la France était un pays clean !!! Historiquement dégueulasse, aujourd'hui encore ...



Au regard de l'Histoire et au regard du présent, la France n'est certainement pas plus dégueulasse qu'un autre pays dragao.

Par ailleurs, jouer pour son pays on ne le fait pas pour le pognon, on le fait pour le servir et l'honorer, et je pense que tu peux être d'accord là-dessus avec nous. Le sélectionneur et la Fédération ont aussi une responsabilité morale à exercer, la dimension sportive n'est pas tout dans les compétitions des équipes nationales.


----------



## patlek (16 Mai 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> On a les pires coachs du monde !!!
> 
> On est mythiques ... on aura réussi à ne pas sélectionner des mecs comme Cantona et Ginola par le passé et aujourd'hui Benzema et Ben Arfa ... On est les seuls au monde à faire un truc pareil ... les champions du monde de la connerie !!!



Ha que dragao, il dit "on" aussi.


----------



## bompi (16 Mai 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> <...>_gloubi boulga (niveau quatrième)_<...>


Et après on s'étonne que les supporters de foot soient déconsidérés 

C'est vrai que les hymnes, ce n'est pas toujours bien _fun_. Encore que certains soient assez sympa : les hymnes brésilien et argentin, l'italien et quelques autres sont pimpants et mélodieux (comparés à notre martiale Marseillaise).
Bref, je déduis de tout ça que pour toi, l'Euro 2016 n'est qu'un tournoi comme un autre, ce que je peux comprendre. Mais tu y mets une telle passion que je vois un paradoxe pointer son nez.

Bon, à part ça, c'est quoi le pronostic ?


----------



## Pi-Wan (16 Mai 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Et après on s'étonne que les supporters de foot soient déconsidérés
> 
> C'est vrai que les hymnes, ce n'est pas toujours bien _fun_. Encore que certains soient assez sympa : les hymnes brésilien et argentin, l'italien et quelques autres sont pimpants et mélodieux (comparés à notre martiale Marseillaise).
> Bref, je déduis de tout ça que pour toi, l'Euro 2016 n'est qu'un tournoi comme un autre, ce que je peux comprendre. Mais tu y mets une telle passion que je vois un paradoxe pointer son nez.
> ...



Hey a Nice, on chante en Niçois (qui est une langue occitane) ! Les hymnes sont vraiments cools 
On a fait plutôt une bonne saison, vous allez devoir nous entendre pendant un moment.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mai 2016)

Les hymnes c'est sympa. J'aime bien entendre ceux des autres et je respecte le mien. Après, que les joueurs chantent ou pas, ça ne m'a jamais défrisé à l'époque de Platini et je ne me sens pas le droit de faire un procès à tel ou tel pour cela. Surtout que la plupart du temps, ils chantent faux. Le seul hymne qui me fout des frissons c'est _Flowers of Scotland_ à Murrayfield. Va comprendre.


Pour revenir au cas Benzema, je l'ai apprécié jusqu'à ce qu'il fasse un coup de pute à Valbuena. Lors de sa période de disette, alors qu'il n'en plantait pas un, je ne voyais pas à l'accabler car un attaquant à parfois ces traversées du désert et il faut être patient. Je tolérais même sa nonchalance lors de match amicaux de l'EdF. Après tout, il avait déjà pas mal à faire en club, il n'allait pas se bousiller dans des match sans enjeux.

Mais comparer la Benz à Maradona ? Sérieux ! Maradona portait les équipes avec lesquels il jouait. Il ne leur plantait pas un couteau dans le dos. Maradona n'a jamais fait de tort qu'à lui-même. À un moment, ses fans ont plus aimé Maradona que Maradona ne s'aimait tant il allait se détruire dans la drogue. Benzema ne pense qu'à sa tronche et à celle de ses potes gangsters. Il place son petit clan au-dessus de tout le reste. Qu'il en assume les conséquences.


À la veille du tournoi, il n'y a aucune équipe qui se détache réellement. L'Allemagne n'est plus celle d'il y a deux ans, même si elle sait se révéler dans ce type d'épreuve. Lahm est parti, Schweinsteiger est fatigué, elle reste en manque de leader. L'Espagne se cherche toujours dans l'après Xavi-Inesta et Pujol n'a jamais été remplacé. L'Italie a perdu gros avec le forfait de Verratti, la Belgique compte plus sur ses individualités avec De Bruine et Hazar qu'elle ne montre un vrai projet de jeu. La France a une belle attaque sur le papier, mais défensivement rien n'est encore réglé. L'Angleterre peut créer la surprise si ces joueurs ne sont pas trop grillés, comme chaque fois à cette époque. Un Euro très ouvert en somme.


@dragao13

T'es devenu Français prétends-tu ? Non. T'en es encore loin. Métèque tu es, métèque tu resteras. Ce n'est pas plus une question de papiers qu'une question de sol ou de sang. J'en connais des plus Français que toi qui le sont sans doute depuis moins longtemps. Et si c'est l'opinion que tu as de mon pays, tu connais la sortie je suppose.

La Shoa ? Elle nous a été imposée par l'occupant, avec la complicité de quelques ordures comme tout pays malheureusement en recèle. Et pourtant, les trois quarts des juifs de France ont été préservés, grace à la population de ce pays que tu insultes. On a assez de compatriotes sur les listes de déportés et sur la liste des _Justes parmi les Nations_ pour ne pas avoir à rougir du peuple français pendant l'occupation.

La France sur laquelle tu craches, tes chers Portugais étaient bien content de s'y réfugier aux temps de la dictature de Salazar et de ses continuateurs.

Apprends l'Histoire avant d'essayer de l'évoquer. Ignare.

Et justement, en parlant d'Histoire, je préfère de loin celle de la France, avec ses ombres et ses lumières, à celle du Portugal, dernier pays esclavagiste européen et dernier pays colonial. S'il y a quelqu'un qui n'a pas de leçon à donner à la France en matière de colonisation c'est bien un Portugais. D'Afrique à l'Asie, en passant par l'Amérique, votre empire si catholique a eu son compte de victimes et de massacres. Acheter vendre des hommes, effectivement, ça vous connait. Alors mets-là en veilleuse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mai 2016)

*¡ESPECTACULAR!*

*




*


----------



## bompi (17 Mai 2016)

S'il y a une demi-finale France-Portugal (comme en 1984), l'ambiance va être bouillante...


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mai 2016)

bompi a dit:


> S'il y a une demi-finale France-Portugal (comme en 1984), l'ambiance va être bouillante...


Je n'y crois pas.

Il faudrait déjà que le Portugal se débarrasse de cette sale habitude de ne jouer que pour C. Ronaldo sinon ils risquent de faire une réédition de leur performance du Mondial 2014. Mêmes causes, mêmes effets.

La liste sera donnée dans la soirée.

En attendant voilà celle de l'Allemagne :

*Gardiens*: Manuel Neuer (Bayern Munich), Marc-André ter Stegen (FC Barcelone/ESP), Bernd Leno (Leverkusen)
*Défenseurs*: Jerome Boateng (Bayern Munich), Mats Hummels (Dortmund), Shkodran Mustafi (FC Valence/ESP), Jonas Hector (Cologne), Benedikt Höwedes (Schalke 04), Antonio Rüdiger (AS Rome/ITA), Sebastian Rudy (Hoffenheim), Emre Can (Liverpool/ANG)
*Milieux*: Karim Bellarabi (Leverkusen), Julian Draxler (Wolfsburg), Sami Khedira (Juventus Turin/ITA), Toni Kroos (Real Madrid/ESP), Thomas Müller (Bayern Munich), Mesut Özil (Arsenal/ANG), Lukas Podolski (Galatasaray/TUR), Marco Reus (Dortmund), André Schürrle (Wolfsburg), Bastian Schweinsteiger (Manchester United/ANG), Julian Weigl (Dortmund), Julian Brandt (Leverkusen), Joshua Kimmich (Bayern Munich)
*Attaquants*: Mario Gomez (Besiktas/TUR), Mario Götze (Bayern Munich), Leroy Sané (Schalke)

C'est un premier jet. Löwe a prévu un écrémage d'ici le 31.

Il manquera Gundogan (blessé) et Badstuber (blessé). Arrivée de Kimmich (Bayern).

Mustafi pour arrière droit. Je ne suis pas convaincu. Je reste sur la très mauvaise impression qu'il m'avait fait en 2014.

Schweinsteiger est incertain. Avis perso : ils devraient s'en passer et que Kross prenne enfin ses responsabilités.

À surveiller : Karim Bellarabi.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mai 2016)

La liste Espagnole :

*Gardiens*: Iker Casillas (Porto/POR), David De Gea (Manchester United/ENG), Sergio Rico (Séville)

*Défenseurs*: Jordi Alba, Gerard Piqué, Marc Bartra (FC Barcelone), Sergio Ramos, Dani Carvajal (Real Madrid), Cesar Azpilicueta (Chelsea/ENG), Juanfran (Atletico Madrid)

*Milieux*: Sergio Busquets, Andres Iniesta (FC Barcelone), Bruno Soriano (Villarreal), David Silva (Manchester City/ENG), Mikel San José (Athletic Bilbao), Koke, Saul Niguez (Atletico Madrid), Cesc Fabregas (Chelsea/ENG), Thiago Alcantara (Bayern Munich/GER), Isco (Real Madrid)

*Attaquants*: Pedro Rodriguez (Chelsea/ENG), Alvaro Morata (Juventus Turin/ITA), Aritz Aduriz (Athletic Bilbao), Nolito (Celta Vigo), Lucas Vazquez (Real Madrid).


*En réserve :*
Sergio Asenjo (Villarreal), Pau Lopez (Espanyol Barcelone), Hector Bellerin (Arsenal/ENG), Diego Llorente (Rayo Vallecano), Jorge Meré (Sporting Gijon), Jonny (Celta Vigo), Pablo Fornals (Malaga), Marco Asensio (Espanyol Barcelone), Denis Suarez (Villarreal), Inaki Williams (Athletic Bilbao), Mikel Oyarzabal (Real Sociedad).


Casillas ? 

J'aime bien Del Bosque. Un grand monsieur. M'enfin… il était temps de tourner la page Casillas après le Mondial.

Charnière Piquet-Ramos, ça fait déjà vu et revu.

Javier Martinez et Torres pas dans la liste. Étrange.

Beaucoup d'individualités talentueuses, surtout au milieu, mais cela sera-t-il suffisant ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2016)

C'est calme ici ??

les intellos du foot ce sont calmer  ?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mai 2016)

À la demande d'un nombreux public. 


La liste du Portugal :

23 joueurs. Fernando Santos ne s'est pas embêté avec une liste de réservistes.

*GARDIENS *: Rui Patricio (Sporting), Anthony Lopes (Lyon/FRA), Eduardo (Dinamo Zagreb/CRO).
*DÉFENSEURS* : Cédric Soares (Southampton/ANG), Vieirinha (Wolfsburg/ALL), Bruno Alves (Fenerbahçe/TUR), Ricardo Carvalho (Monaco/FRA), José Fonte (Southamptom/ENG), Pepe (Real Madrid/ESP), Eliseu (Benfica), Raphaël Guerreiro (Lorient/FRA).
*MILIEUX* : Danilo Pereira (FC Porto), William Carvalho (Sporting), Adrien Silva (Sporting), Joao Mario (Sporting), Joao Moutinho (Monaco/FRA), André Gomes (Valence/ESP), Renato Sanches (Benfica).
*ATTAQUANTS *: Cristiano Ronaldo (Real Madrid/ESP), Nani (Fenerbahçe/TUR), Eder (Lille/FRA), Ricardo Quaresma (Besiktas/TUR), Rafa Silva (Braga)

Une liste solide mais qui commence à prendre de l'âge. Un outsider possible. À savoir s'ils vont enfin jouer en équipe ou continuer à être les faire-valoir de C. Ronaldo.

On notera la sélection du jeune Renato Sanches, nouvelle recrue du Bayern, qui a brillé cette année avec Benfica.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Mai 2016)

Raphael Varane out !

Blessure musculaire à la cuisse : trois semaines (et généralement autant pour se remettre à niveau).

Ça s'annonce compliqué pour Deschamps en défense centrale. Côté réservistes, ça n'est pas du premier choix.

Option "le prendre quand même". On a déjà donné avec Sakho au Brésil et on a vu où cela nous conduit.

Trois semaines ça nous met juste pour l'ouverture de l'Euro le 10 juin. Il faut rendre la liste définitive le 31 mai.

M'enfin, ça n'est pas non plus comme s'il avait été éblouissant à son poste cette années, en club comme en sélection.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mai 2016)

Deschamps appelle Adil Rami.

Varane c'est vraisemblablement cuit. Il ne faut pas prendre des blessés, leur situation pollue un groupe, comme avec Viera à l'Euro 2008. De plus, quand ils reviennent, ils sont rarement au top, comme Sakho en 2014.

Le problème est qu'on n'a pas d'autre droitier en défense centrale.

Pour le coup, je suis raccord avec La Desch, qui fait preuve de pragmatisme en rappelant un défenseur d'expérience et droitier.


Pré-liste de l'Italie, 30 joueurs sans distinction de réservistes :

*Gardiens*: Gianluigi Buffon (Juventus), Federico Marchetti (Lazio), Salvatore Sirigu (PSG)

*Défenseurs*: Davide Astori (Fiorentina), Andrea Barzagli (Juventus), Leonardo Bonucci (Juventus), Giorgio Chiellini (Juventus), Angelo Ogbonna (West Ham/ANG), Daniele Rugani (Juventus);

*Joueurs de couloir*: Federico Bernardeschi (Fiorentina), Antonio Candreva (Lazio), Matteo Darmian (Manchester United/ANG), Mattia De Sciglio (AC Milan), Stephan El Shaarawy (AS Rome), Davide Zappacosta (Torino)

*Milieux*: Marco Benassi (Torino), Giacomo Bonaventura (AC Milan), Daniele De Rossi (AS Rome), Alessandro Florenzi (AS Rome), Emanuele Giaccherini (Bologne), Jorginho (Naples), Riccardo Montolivo (AC Milan), Thiago Motta (PSG), Marco Parolo (Lazio), Stefano Sturaro (Juventus);

*Attaquants*: Eder (Inter Milan), Ciro Immobile (Torino), Lorenzo Insigne (Naples), Graziano Pellè (Southampton/ANG), Simone Zaza (Juventus).

Motta et Montolivo incertains.

L'Italie est toujours la grande inconnue de ce genre de tournois. Au Mondial brésilien elle avait débuté par un match fantastique contre l'Angleterre puis s'était éteinte pour se faire sortir dès le premier tour.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Mai 2016)

Le forfait de Varane est maintenant officiel.

http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Actu...e-forfait-pour-l-euro-rami-dans-les-23/681412

Adil Rami intègre directement les 23 élus. On part donc sur une charnière Mangala - Koscielny ou Koscielny - Rami.

En vérité, c'est aussi aléatoire qu'avec Koscielny - Varane ou Sakho - Varane. La défense était de toute façon le grand chantier à mettre en place avant le début de la compétition.


----------



## Madalvée (25 Mai 2016)

Ginola sera sur pieds, on est sauvés…


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Si ça pouvait être vrai ... Lui, c'était un putain de joueur !!!


Sûr... Dommage qu'il n'ait pas joué la coupe du monde 1994 

Ce qui me rappelle un souvenir : en vacances au bout du monde fin 1993 je logeais chez l'habitant et, un soir, mon hôte me tape sur l'épaule d'un air navré pour m'annoncer la nouvelle du résultat contre les Bulgares et je vois sur une TV cacochyme l'ultime but du match. Il était beaucoup plus catastrophé que moi (il devait penser que j'en étais tout déprimé...)   Ah ! les Bulgares. Demi-finalistes, tout de même.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Mai 2016)

Un quadruple pontage, ça n'est quand même pas rien. La charrette de l'Ankou n'est pas passée loin.

J'ai regardé un peu les Roumains jouer contre le Congo (ex-Zaïre) sur l'Équipe 21 ce soir (1-1). Rien d'extraordinaire, mais il ne faudra pas se louper le 10 juin. Les Suisses sont sans doute l'adversaire le plus sérieux dans la phase de groupe.

Löw prend le contre-pied de Deschamps en maintenant des blessés : Schweinsteiger (ligaments genou), Hummels & Khedira (mollets), Reus. Pas de panique pour Hummels ou Reus qui devraient se rétablir bien vite, mais le cas du capitaine laisse quand même songeur car il n'a plus joué depuis le mois de mars.



bompi a dit:


> Sûr... Dommage qu'il n'ait pas joué la coupe du monde 1994
> 
> Ce qui me rappelle un souvenir : en vacances au bout du monde fin 1993 je logeais chez l'habitant et, un soir, mon hôte me tape sur l'épaule d'un air navré pour m'annoncer la nouvelle du résultat contre les Bulgares et je vois sur une TV cacochyme l'ultime but du match. Il était beaucoup plus catastrophé que moi (il devait penser que j'en étais tout déprimé...)   Ah ! les Bulgares. Demi-finalistes, tout de même.


J'ai aussi beaucoup ri ce soir là. 

Je n'en ai jamais voulu au pauvre Ginola pour son "exocet". L'équipe c'est punie elle-même. Et puis les Bulgares sont allé loin en sortant les Allemands.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mai 2016)

Victoire de Lyon -féminines- en Coupe d'Europe des Clubs !


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (27 Mai 2016)

_Deschamps, il a un nom très français. Peut-être qu’il est le seul en France à avoir un nom vraiment français. Personne dans sa famille n’est mélangé avec quelqu’un, vous savez. Comme les Mormons en Amérique_». «_Je ne suis pas surpris qu’il ait utilisé la situation de Benzema pour ne pas le prendre."_

Jusqu'à présent je pensais que Cantona était un connard vaniteux et intolérant. Maintenant je le sais.
Ce mec pue l'arrogance et la bêtise.

http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Actu...t-ben-arfa-en-raison-de-leurs-origines/682534


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Mai 2016)

C'est la rancœur et la jalousie qui parlent. Le type qu'il essaye de salir a le palmarès de footballeur qu'il n'aura jamais (2 CL, 1 CdM, 1 CdE) et que l'on soit d'accord avec ses choix de sélectionneur ou pas, il a le respect de ses pairs et du public.

Les propos sur la famille de Didier Deschamps justifient à eux seuls les poursuites engagées par le sélectionneur national.

J'ai surtout compris pourquoi Jacquet s'était passé de Cantona à l'Euro 96. Quel "fout la merde" !

M'enfin, demain la finale de la Ligue des Champions avec deux attaquants français de grande classe. Ne bondons pas notre plaisir.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mai 2016)

Pour moi, le premier responsable de la fin de la carrière internationale de Cantona, c'est Cantona lui-même.

En janvier 1995, il est le capitaine de l'équipe de France dirigée par Aimé Jacquet, on est en pleine campagne de qualification pour l'Euro 96 en Angleterre. Lors d'un match de ManU contre Crystal Palace, il agresse dans un premier temps un joueur et se fait expulsé, dans un deuxième temps, il fait le coup de poing avec un supporter adverse qui l'insultait. Résultat : suspension jusqu'au 30 septembre 1995. La très dure campagne de qualification à l'Euro se déroule sans lui et notamment les matchs décisifs de l'automne en Roumanie et contre Israël.

Jacquet prépare déjà le Mondial 1998 en France et veut rajeunir l'effectif (Pedros, Lizarazu, Zidane, Dugarry, Loko, Lamouchi, etc). Le match contre la Roumanie a été comme l'acte de naissance d'un nouveau groupe. Eric Cantona n'est pas sélectionné pour l'Euro en Angleterre malgré un doublé coupe-championnat avec ManU. Il n'entre simplement plus dans les plans tactiques du sélectionneur.

http://www.humanite.fr/node/131300

Été 1997, Eric Cantona annonce la fin de sa carrière après une saison en demi-teinte.

La coupe du monde de Cantona s'est déroulée aux États-Unis en 1994. Lui, le capitaine de l'équipe de France qui a échoué piteusement à se qualifier, y a assisté en tant que commentateur TV. Pour moi, c'est signe que, dans le fond, il n'en avait rien à foutre. Cantona a toujours pensé qu'à sa pomme.

Un peu de lecture : http://www.sofoot.com/papin-et-cantona-la-fin-d-un-duo-en-bleu-194837.html


Cantona - Ginola - Djorkaeff - Zidane c'est beau sur le papier mais sur la pelouse c'est autrement plus délicat.

Déjà, Cantona et Ginola ça n'a jamais bien fonctionné. Ils ne pouvaient simplement pas s'encadrer. Cantona a été le complément idéal d'un seul attaquant : Jean-Pierre Papin. Lui parti, l'attaque de l'équipe de France a tourné à vide. Ginola était le joker de luxe de Jacquet pendant la campagne de l'Euro 96. Jamais titulaire, jamais vraiment convainquant, il a loupé le match contre la Roumanie pour blessure et n'est plus revenu dans le groupe. Le "Snake" ne s'est vraiment épanoui qu'en l'absence de Cantona, il était bien plus complémentaire avec Zidane. Mais surtout, Jacquet avait un projet de jeu et certains joueurs ne pouvaient simplement pas s'y intégrer.

Il est plus facile pour les joueurs écartés de faire porter la faute sur un complot ourdi par leurs coéquipiers que d'accepter la remise en cause par le sélectionneur de leurs capacités à s'intégrer au groupe, tant du point de vue technique que relationnel. Ceux qui connaissent Aimé Jacquet savent qu'il ne se laissait influencer par personne.

Alors, oui, comme j'aurais mis Ben Arfa dans les 23 de Deschamps, j'aurais pris Ginola en 1998, surtout qu'il y avait la place – Bernard Diomède ?! Mais qu'est-ce qu'il foutait là Bernard Diomède en 1998 ? Encore aujourd'hui je ne comprends pas – mais je ne suis pas le sélectionneur. C'est facile de composer des listes de noms, encore faut-il savoir quoi en faire et surtout comment le faire. 60 millions de sélectionneurs mais un seul qui a réellement le job.







Sinon, pas brillants hier soir nos deux attaquants. Benzema était transparent et Griezmann loupe un pénalty. Même C. Ronaldo semblait hors de forme. Ça promet pour l'Euro. Real 11 – Atletico 0. Quand ça veut pas, ça veut pas.


Côté France, ça va de mal en pis en défense : forfait de Mathieu. Intégration de Umtiti aux 23. Ça fera plaisir à J-M Aulas.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mai 2016)

Un grand coach… déjà, il faut en avoir un de disponible et ils sont rares.

Malheureusement on ne parle pas d'un club mais d'une sélection nationale, avec des joueurs qui ne sont pas dans les mêmes clubs, qui ne sont pas payés par le même "patron", qui parfois ont une histoire compliquée.

Une sélection c'est une alchimie. Il ne suffit pas d'additionner les "meilleurs". Il faut trouver un équilibre dans le collectif, et vite. Les joueurs ne se rassemblent que pour des périodes très courtes et il n'y a au plus que sept matchs à disputer dans un tournoi. Si ça coince, trois petits tours et s'en vont. On n'est pas sur FIFA xx. C'est la vraie vie, avec des vrais humains. Il y a des gens qui peuvent te pourrir un groupe.

Oui, j'ai aimé le quatuor Platini - Giresse - Tigana - Genghini de 1982 osé par Hidalgo et j'ai aimé le Brésil de Télé Santana, mais ils ont tous deux échoués. En 1984, la France gagne avec plus de réalisme, un Platini qui marche sur l'eau et un peu de chance.

De 95 à 98, Aimé Jacquet a forgé un groupe qui a remporté la Coupe du Monde puis la Coupe d'Europe. Question style, j'ai préféré la seconde campagne, plus offensive, mais Henry, Pirès, Trézéguet, avaient plus de bouteille. Ils étaient encore trop verts en 1998. Guivar'ch était le meilleur buteur du championnat cette année là. Il a choisi les joueurs correspondants à son projet de jeu, le "bloc équipe". Et tant pis pour le spectacle. L'objectif était de gagner. Après les années de vaches maigres qu'on venait de traverser, à défaut de "beau jeu", la victoire était suffisamment belle.

Ce que dont tu rêves n'était tout simplement pas réaliste. Cantona et Ginola ne pouvaient pas se blairer (voir l'interview de Ginola à l'Équipe après le fiasco du match contre Israël en octobre 93). D'ailleurs, les qualités de Cantona sont grandement exagérées, il ralentissait le rythme, perdait des ballons, se prenait pour le roi de la montagne.
http://www.cahiersdufootball.net/ar...-france-bulgarie-1993-cantona-ginola-houllier

Ginola – Zidane cela avait été réalisé parfois pendant les qualifications l'Euro 96. Rien de transcendant. Son absence à l'Euro et au Mondial furent le choix du sélectionneur.

Un sélectionneur doit savoir élaguer sa vigne s'il veut de bons raisins pour la vendange de titres. Ainsi Löw a éloigné Ballack de la sélection allemande parce qu'il a vu au mondial 2010 que l'équipe fonctionnait mieux sans lui. En parlant de "grand coach", en voilà un qui n'hésite pas à faire des choix forts, tel l'éviction de Stefan Kießling.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2016)

cantona ? c'est un footeux ?

moi je croyais que c'était un artiste peintre doublé d'un acteur médiocre


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mai 2016)

"Cantona en fixation"

Justement, Aimé Jacquet avait un temps proposé ce post à Cantona mais il avait décliné. Il voulait être milieu derrière l'attaquant comme avec Papin. Mais ça dans l'esprit de Jacquet c'était le rôle dévolu à Zidane.

Sinon pour Ginola, je suis d'accord, ça n'aurait pu que nous amener plus de percussion devant. On a vu avec les entrées de Pirès déjà tout ce que cela apportait, notamment contre le Paraguay où il fait la passe décisive à Blanc.

Pourquoi il ne le prends plus dans le groupe à partir de 1996 reste un mystère pour moi. Pas eu l'impression qu'il faisait "chier son monde". Après l'épisode Bulgare il avait adopté le profil bas et Jacquet avait continué à le convoquer régulièrement. Il n'y a eu aucun clash. 

Sinon question schéma tactique, Jacquet a évolué avec deux systèmes, le 4-2-3-1 que tu évoques, mais aussi un 4-3-3 qui avait la préférence du groupe avec une triplette Petit-Deschamps-Karambeu à la récupération. Il ne faut pas oublier non plus la faute de Zidane qui se mange un carton rouge contre l'Arabie Saoudite pour avoir marché sur un joueur. On ne le récupère pas avant le quart de finale contre l'Italie. Cela a eu un impact sur la qualité des prestations des bleus.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Mai 2016)

Sissoko est son homme à tout faire. Pas un génie du ballon mais un type fiable qui fera le taf au moment voulu. Pour le coup je comprends sa sélection. Il peut dans un match apporter un plus physique dont on aurait besoin par exemple pour tenir un score ou rétablir un équilibre défensif. Et il accepte le ban sans ronchonner.

Avec lui Deschamps n'aura pas de (mauvaise) surprise. Mine de rien, un mec comme ça dans une équipe ça repose.


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Mai 2016)

Bon. France 3 - Cameroun 2. Premier match de préparation et première victoire.

Les craintes se confirment : la défense, c'est pas ça.

Rami a alterné le bon (la relance) et le moins bon (le placement), mais c'est toute la coordination de la ligne défensive qui tarde à se mettre en place.

Au milieu Pogba cherche encore sa position. Top haut ou trop bas, il a été constamment rappelé à l'ordre par Deschamps. Diarra a semblé un peu hors-sujet.

Devant, Payet et Coman on fait le show. Le jeune ailier du Bayern n'a cessé de virevolter en première mi-temps, un peu moins en deuxième. Après une bonne première, Dimitri Payet semble avoir pris à son compte le jeu de l'équipe de France en deuxième mi-temps. Superbe coup-franc.

Mais surtout, l'animation générale était trop lente, les ballons tardaient à arriver et cela laissait à la défense camerounaise le temps de se remettre en place. Pas beaucoup de pressing non plus. M'enfin, il ne faut pas vider les batteries avant le début de la compétition.

Les valeurs sûres : Payet, Coman, Matuidi, Giroud, Lloris.

Les entrées utiles : Sissoko et Cabaye.

Peuvent mieux faire : Pogba, Diarra.

Doivent se remettre en cause : la défense au complet.

Merci à l'équipe du Cameroun d'avoir engagé une vraie opposition. Elle était agréable à regarder, on ne peut que lui souhaiter le meilleur dans ses qualifications pour la CAN 2017.


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Mai 2016)

Allemagne, liste définitive :

*Gardiens *: Manuel Neuer (Bayern Munich), Bernd Leno (Bayer Leverkusen), Marc-Andre ter Stegen (Barça)
*Défenseurs*: Jerome Boateng (Bayern Munich), Emre Can (Liverpool), Jonas Hector (Cologne), Benedikt Hoewedes (Schalke 04), Mats Hummels (Borussia Dortmund), Shkodran Mustafi (Valence), Antonio Ruediger (Roma)
*Milieux*: Julian Draxler (VfL Wolfsburg), Sami Khedira (Juventus), Joshua Kimmich (Bayern Munich), Toni Kroos (Real Madrid), Thomas Müller (Bayern Munich), Mesut Özil (Arsenal), Lukas Podolski (Galatasaray), Andre Schürrle (VfL Wolfsburg), Bastian Schweinsteiger (Manchester United), Julian Weigl (Borussia Dortmund)
*Attaquants*: Mario Gomez (Besiktas), Mario Götze (Bayern Munich), Leroy Sané (Schalke 04)

Reus (blessé aux adducteurs) et Bellarabi (choix du sélectionneur) ne seront pas de la fête.

Deuxième rendez-vous manqué avec la Mannschaft pour Marko Reus qui avait déjà raté le mondial 2014 et le titre de champion du monde. Quant à Karin Bellarabi, c'est une décision étonnante vu ses performances cette année avec Leverkusen. Löw l'éjecte du groupe ainsi que son coéquipier de club Julian Brandt. Aurait-il une dent contre le Bayer 04 ?

Par contre, Löw n'a pas souhaité se passer de son capitaine Bastian Schweinsteiger et ce, malgré qu'il n'a pas joué depuis le mois de mars (tendon interne genou).

Kimmich (Bayern), Weigl (Dortmund) et Sané (Schalke) sont les petits nouveaux.


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Mai 2016)

Angleterre, liste définitive :

*Gardiens*: Fraser Forster (Southampton), Joe Hart (Manchester City), Tom Heaton (Burnley)
*Défenseurs*: Ryan Betrand (Southampton), Gary Cahill (Chelsea), Nathaniel Clyne (Liverpool), Danny Rose (Tottenham), Chris Smalling (Manchester United), John Stones (Everton), Kyle Walker (Tottenham)
*Milieux*: Dele Alli (Tottenham), Ross Barkley (Everton), Eric Dier (Tottenham), Jordan Henderson (Liverpool), Adam Lallana (Liverpool), James Milner (Liverpool), Raheem Sterling (Manchester City), Jack Wilshere (Arsenal).
*Attaquants*: Harry Kane (Tottenham), Marcus Rashford (Manchester United), Wayne Rooney (Manchester United), Daniel Sturridge (Liverpool), Jamie Vardy (Leicester)

Reste à voir comment tout ce beau monde va jouer. La 1re Ligue est sans doute le championnat le plus éprouvant.


----------



## patlek (3 Juin 2016)

Moi, je suis super content, belle journée!

J' ai été faire des courses chez Edouard, et a la caisse j' ai eut un ticket à gratter. Alors une fois rentré chez moi, j( ai regardé de plus près, combien que je pouvais gagner, 10, 100 1000; 10 000 Euros (???!!!!!).  ??

Et bien, c' était pour gagner un maillot de foot. 

Alors j' ai gratté, et c' était marqué "perdant" !!!. Là, j' ai ressenti un immense soulagement!!! (je suis super content!!!)


----------



## bompi (3 Juin 2016)

Tu t'imagines avec un maillot Benzema ou Ben Arfa : tu aurais été en plein dans la polémique, au coeur de l'actualité. Quel dommage.


----------



## EroMac (3 Juin 2016)

Et pour la marque du ballon, c'est aussi important que le maillot , le ballon !!!! [emoji846]


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juin 2016)

France 3 - 0 Ecosse

Les Écossais n'étaient pas aussi vaillants que les Camerounais l'autre jour, néanmoins nous avons vu une belle animation offensive des bleus avec un doublé de Giroud. La défense n'a pas pris de but, et pour cause, elle a eu peu de visites de ses adversaire. M'enfin, c'est toujours cela de pris.

L'équipe de France est en ordre de marche pour affronter la Roumanie en ouverture du tournois le 10 juin. Cette dernière vient de corriger l'Albanie par 5 buts à 1.

Pendant ce temps, l'Allemagne s'est confortés par une victoires franche sur la Hongrie. Schweinsteiger est entré à la 68e.


P.S. : le texte le plus intelligent que j'ai lu ces derniers jours sur l'affaire : http://leplus.nouvelobs.com/contrib...racisme-c-est-une-vraie-fausse-polemique.html


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juin 2016)

Cristiano Ronaldo en pleine préparation :


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2016)

Au moins, là où il est il y a la mer et du soleil. À Saint-Étienne, il fera plus frais et moins ensoleillé, apparemment...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Cristiano Ronaldo en pleine préparation :



il est sur un bateau à voile et à vapeur c'est ça ?

(ps : me dérange pas du tout qu'il soit gay mais c'est sa façon de vouloir le cacher à tout prix que je trouve ridicule. 'fin il a sans doute ses raisons)


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juin 2016)

Je ne sais pas s'il est gay. Chacun sa vie. La seule chose qui est sûre, c'est qu'il en fait fantasmer plus d'un et d'une.

J'ai posté cette vidéo parce que je trouvais cela amusant alors que toutes les autres équipes se préparaient fébrilement pour l'Euro.

Il a bien mérité ses quelques jours de vacance. Et puis, son professionnalisme n'est pas à remettre en question.


----------



## r e m y (6 Juin 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Oui, on le sait tous qu'il y a du racisme dans le foot....:


C'est donc pour ça qu'ils ont viré les pentaèdres noirs sur les ballons!


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juin 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est donc pour ça qu'ils ont viré les pentaèdres noirs sur les ballons!


Oui, ça avantageait trop clairement les gardiens.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et puis, son professionnalisme n'est pas à remettre en question.



comme tu l'as dit c'est à la fois un bien et un mal d'avoir une telle pointure dans une équipe. Si l'équipe portos mise tout sur CR7 en centrant tout son jeu sur lui c'est un risque. 
je suis pas un grand connaisseur en foot. A part la guéguerre ASNL / FC metz qui m'amusait quand j'étais minot je l'ai jamais pratiqué. Mais ça me rappelle la finale de la dernière coupe du monde ou j'ai eu l'impression que toute l'équipe d'argentine comptait sur messi sans réussir à mettre en place un jeu plus global. Mais je me trompe peut ètre.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juin 2016)

Non, tu ne te trompes pas. L'Argentine 2014 avait été construite autour de Messi, comme celle de 1986 autour de Maradona. Avec Mascherano et Di Maria cela avait plutôt bien fonctionné jusqu'à la blessure de ce dernier qui a modifié l'équilibre de l'équipe. L'animation mise en place par Sabella n'était pas géniale non plus ; n'est pas Billardo qui veut. Messi a du souvent reculer et faire le travail défensif et de remontée que faisait Di Maria, du coup l'Argentine a perdu de l'impact devant. Je me demande comment la finale aurait tourné si Di Maria avait été présent. Mais intrinsèquement, ce n'est pas un défaut que de contruire son équipe autour d'un tel joueur. Au contraire, c'est la bonne façon de le mettre en valeur. Le Mondial au Brésil est à ce jour la meilleure compétition de Messi avec l'Argentine.

Ronaldo c'est plus embêtant, car c'est un finisseur, pas tant un constructeur. Donc si l'équipe se focalise trop sur lui, ça tourne comme l'équipe de France avec Ribéry. À l'époque elle penchait trop à gauche car ses partenaires le cherchaient automatiquement, sans vraiment profiter des espaces créé par le sur-marquage dont il était l'objet – le match aller contre l'Ukraine avait été assez bien illustré ce défaut. De même, l'équipe est dépendante de la forme physique du joueur. C'est justement ce qui est arrivé aux Portugais en 2014. La clef pour le Portugal est la capacité des autres joueurs de s'émanciper du syndrome CR7.


----------



## loustic (7 Juin 2016)

Les spectateurs et les téléspectateurs vont s'emmerder pendant plus de 90 minutes à regarder un match.
Ne serait-il pas possible de diminuer ce temps perdu en réduisant un match de foot à une seule séance de tirs au but ?


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juin 2016)

loustic a dit:


> Les spectateurs et les téléspectateurs vont s'emmerder pendant plus de 90 minutes à regarder un match.
> Ne serait-il pas possible de diminuer ce temps perdu en réduisant un match de foot à une seule séance de tirs au but ?


Vu l'état des défenses chez les uns et les autres, je crois plus en un Euro offensif avec beaucoup de buts.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2016)

Ah ! Les footeux ! 






​


----------



## Wubri (7 Juin 2016)

je sais pas pourquoi mais je sens qu'on va en baver contre la Roumanie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juin 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ah ! Les footeux !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"J'deviendrai agressif, surtout contre l'Italie...".

De la grande poésie...


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juin 2016)

Spéciale "draga" ​


----------



## loustic (10 Juin 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Spéciale "draga" ​


Ah ! Ça vaut son pesant de cr(o)étin !

Il manque : Pour uriner faites...

C'est une blague ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2016)

Bonne chance a toutes les équipes


----------



## bompi (10 Juin 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonne chance a toutes les équipes


Ce qui s'appelle ne pas se mouiller...


----------



## Madalvée (10 Juin 2016)

En tous cas au vu de la cérémonie d'ouverture je demande dès demain matin mon changement de nationalité…


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Ce qui s'appelle ne pas se mouiller...



En effet ,

Oulalala 

moins de 6 minutes et 1 à 1


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2016)

2 eme but pour la France 
excellent  en lucarne


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2016)

Pfff! Laborieux.

La Roumanie nous a bien secoué. Les bleus ont rarement réussi à poser leur jeu.

Merci Payet.

Au suivant.


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2016)

Il faudra bien en arriver à réduire un match de foot aux seules 5 dernières minutes et aux tirs au but. (#106)


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2016)

3 Matchs aujourd'hui



​


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2016)

Je ne connais pas bien le niveau des équipes ; néanmoins mon pronostic serait :
*ALB 0 - 2 SUI*
*WAL 1 - 2 SVK*
*RUS 1 - 1 ENG*


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne connais pas bien le niveau des équipes ; néanmoins mon pronostic serait :
> *ALB 0 - 2 SUI*
> *WAL 1 - 2 SVK*
> *RUS 1 - 1 ENG*



Perdu 



​


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne connais pas bien le niveau des équipes ; néanmoins mon pronostic serait :
> *ALB 0 - 2 SUI*
> *WAL 1 - 2 SVK*
> *RUS 1 - 1 ENG*


Plutôt :
*ALB 0 - 2 ENG*
*WAL 1 - 1 SUI*
*RUS 1 - 2 SVK*


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juin 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Spéciale "draga" ​



Comme vous avez été (à peu près) sages, vous avez droit à la nouvelles version :






 ça va mieux ! ​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2016)

Bravo a la Russie


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2016)

Le bilan de la journée.

Albanie 0 - 1 Suisse
Des Albanais plaisants qui sont passé de peu à côté de l'égalisation. Les Suisses… bof. Cette équipe de pousse-ballon n'a aucun intérêt.

Pays-de-Galles 2 - 1 Slovaquie
Le Pays-de-Galles a su surprendre une Slovaquie trop timorée qui n'a montré que rarement ses qualités.

Angleterre 1 - 1 Russie
Plus actifs sur le Vieux Port, les Anglais ont trop vendangé au Vélodrome en première mi-temps face à un gardien Russe de grande classe. L'affaire semblait pliée après le coup-franc Les Russes ont su placer leur jeu en deuxième mi-temps et en ont été récompensés, finalement.

Triple zéro pour Bernard Cazeneuve et ses préfets qui pendant deux ans n'ont rien trouvé de mieux qu'empêcher les déplacement des supporters de clubs en France. Sa police est apparue complètement dépassée à Marseille face aux Anglais, aux Russes et aux fout-la-merde locaux. Zéro également pour les organisateurs qui ont programmé ce match à Marseille.


----------



## bompi (12 Juin 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> <...>
> 
> Triple zéro pour Bernard Cazeneuve et ses préfets qui pendant deux ans n'ont rien trouvé de mieux qu'empêcher les déplacement des supporters de clubs en France. Sa police est apparue complètement dépassée à Marseille face aux Anglais, aux Russes et aux fout-la-merde locaux. *Zéro également pour les organisateurs qui ont programmé ce match à Marseille*.


Il fallait bien le programmer quelque part : pourquoi moins Marseille que, disons, Saint-Étienne ou Lyon ?



Jura39 a dit:


> Perdu
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Je me débrouille pas si mal : je ne me suis trompé complètement que sur le match entre Gallois et Slovaques. Et les Suisses auraient pu, à 11 contre 10, me permettre de tomber juste sur un second score


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juin 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Il fallait bien le programmer quelque part : pourquoi moins Marseille que, disons, Saint-Étienne ou Lyon ?



Ville choisie en raison de la qualité des hauts-fonctionnaires du cru :  14H45 Euro 2016 - Marseille : un commissaire et un préfet irresponsables !


----------



## bompi (12 Juin 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ville choisie en raison de la qualité des hauts-fonctionnaires du cru :  14H45 Euro 2016 - Marseille : un commissaire et un préfet irresponsables !


Ça, c'est une vision après coup.
Mais qu'est-ce qui permet d'assurer que ce serait moins pire ailleurs ? Les préfets du Rhône et de la Loire sont-ils plus et mieux préparés que celui des Bouches du Rhône à contenir des hordes de crétins violents ?

Cela dit, je ne savais pas les supporters russes aussi violents : les Anglais, c'est connu mais les Russes (et apparemment d'autres encore d'Europe centrale et orientale), je ne savais pas. Ça promet.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2016)

Déjà des dérapages pour le match Turquie-Croatie


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2016)

Parce qu'on savait d'expérience (Mondial 1998) qu'à Marseille, aux supporters des deux camps s'ajoutent les hordes locales qui viennent les agresser ou participer aux bagarres.

Et oui, c'est une spécialité locale, un peu comme la bouillabaisse et la kalachnikov.

Les anglais ne sont véritablement un problème qu'une fois imbibés d'alcool et, si tu ne connaissais pas les Russes, tu vas découvrir les Polonais. Le même genre de bandes très organisées et déterminées. Ils ne viennent pas voir un match, ils viennent en découdre.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juin 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Ça, c'est une vision après coup.
> Mais qu'est-ce qui permet d'assurer que ce serait moins pire ailleurs ? Les préfets du Rhône et de la Loire sont-ils plus et mieux préparés que celui des Bouches du Rhône à contenir des hordes de crétins violents ?
> Cela dit, je ne savais pas les supporters russes aussi violents : les Anglais, c'est connu mais les Russes (et apparemment d'autres encore d'Europe centrale et orientale), je ne savais pas. Ça promet.



Évidemment, mais à un détail près : ils sont formés et payés pour ça !
Ce qui n'est pas notre cas (à toi et moi) ! 



Jura39 a dit:


> Déjà des dérapages pour le match Turquie-Croatie



Quand on se souvient de l'antagonisme entre les supporters du PSG et ceux de Galatasaray... 
Espérons que le préfet parisien aura un peu plus de jugeote que celui des BdR !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2016)

C'est assez bien résumé


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juin 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Déjà des dérapages pour le match Turquie-Croatie



À voir la première mi-temps, ils ont plutôt l'air de régler ça sur la pelouse... 

Résultat : le seul enturcbanné sur le terrain est un croate !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2016)

UEFA  Menace l'Angleterre et la Russie d'exclusion


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2016)

C'est une bonne idée.
Et pourquoi ne pas exclure en même temps tous les autres pays sauf la France ?


----------



## bompi (12 Juin 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Parce qu'on savait d'expérience (Mondial 1998) qu'à Marseille, aux supporters des deux camps s'ajoutent les hordes locales qui viennent les agresser ou participer aux bagarres.
> 
> Et oui, c'est une spécialité locale, un peu comme la bouillabaisse et la kalachnikov.
> 
> Les anglais ne sont véritablement un problème qu'une fois imbibés d'alcool et, si tu ne connaissais pas les Russes, tu vas découvrir les Polonais. Le même genre de bandes très organisées et déterminées. Ils ne viennent pas voir un match, ils viennent en découdre.


Hé bien... c'est rassurant !


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2016)

Ça aussi c'est rassurant


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> UEFA  Menace l'Angleterre et la Russie d'exclusion


C'est du foutage de gueule.

Ce qui préoccupe l'UEFA ce ne sont pas les incidents extérieurs au stade, qu'elle a toujours jugé du seul ressort des autorités locales, mais bien ce qui c'est passé dans l'enceinte du Vélodrome.

Lors des coupes d'Europe, C1 et C3, elle n'hésite pas à sanctionner les clubs pour de tels débordements.

Or, c'est l'UEFA qui est responsable de l'organisation de l'EURO 2016 et donc de la sécurité du stade. C'est elle qui a failli sur plusieurs points et elle essaye de se dédouaner sur les Russes et les Anglais.

Les Russes n'auraient jamais du pouvoir faire entrer des fumigènes, ni pouvoir attaquer les supporter Anglais en passant les barrières.

Cet après-midi, lors de Turquie-Croatie, il y a un supporter Croate qui a pu pénétrer sur le terrain au moment de la célébration du but Croate. La réalisation de TF1 a vite occulté les images, mais on a pu l'apercevoir un instant se jeter sur Modric.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (13 Juin 2016)

On a le sentiment en voyant les images des rues de Marseille et Nice ces derniers jours - et ça va continuer ! - que nos forces de l'ordre sont dépassées à partir d'un certain seuil.
Comme vous le savez, je pense que nous allons avoir d'ici peu (2016/2017) un effondrement financier et économique mondial. Dans cette perspective il est inquiétant de constater comment l'anarchie violente parvient aisément à s'imposer dans les rues françaises malgré la mobilisation policière (et des fonctionnaires qui reçoivent encore leur paie en temps et en heure).


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (13 Juin 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Bah alors poulet ???
> Tu vois une trentaine de bovins remplis de bières en train de se faire des mamours et direct ça t'inspire l'apocalypse ???
> 
> Sinon, un peu poussif  ce début d'Euro et Low qui se prend pour Guardiola  en positionnant Göetze avant-centre, c'est bien ... les allemands ont pratiquement joué à 10 !



Salut dragao,
Une trentaine, ou quelques dizaines de plus, qui suffisent à semer le chaos ça montre que la loi du plus fort s'impose très vite dans les rues, "pays des Droits de l'Homme" ou pas. Quand les banques fermeront et la chaîne logistique sera gravement perturbée  on aura, entre autres, des scènes du type de celles qu'on voit au Venezuela depuis quelques semaines.
A part ça welcome back vieux pirate !


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Juin 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Et ouais... à force d'enculer les gens sans vaseline, ça finira par engendrer un phénomène violent mais bon, la loi du plus fort s'est toujours imposée partout et de tous temps  ... faut pas non plus céder au sensationnalisme des images ... à presque chaque grosse manifestation sportive, on a droit au bal des gros cons !







​Brexit or football ?


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juin 2016)

Belgique 0 - 2 Italie

Où monsieur Conte donne une leçon tactique à Marc Wilmots. Pas sûr que celui-ci ait tout compris à l'affaire.

Espagne 1 - 0 République Tchèque

Où celui qui refuse le jeu par un tactique trop défensive se fait punir à la fin. Un Iniesta en grande forme.

Eire 1 - 1 Suède

Où comment en ne cadrant aucun tir du match on arrive à obtenir un match nul pas mérité. La baudruche Ibrahimovic dégonflée.


Hier, l'Allemagne a démontré qu'il est très difficile de jouer sans véritables latéraux. Hector et Howedes… à pleurer. Et je me dis que Digne et Jallet ça n'est pas si mal, que Evra et Sagna c'est le grand luxe.

Löwe ne fait par comme Guardiola, sinon il aurait mis Götze à sa vraie place : sur le banc.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Pas faux ... pour ça que je disais "il se prend pour" ...
> 
> Ce soir, les gueshs entrent en lice ...
> Je suis curieux de voir la nouvelle génération qu'on annonce prometteuse : Guerreiro, Renato Sanches, André Gomes,  Joao Mario, Cédric Soares...



Prometteuse ??


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2016)

À quelques minutes de la fin du match, on doit vibrer, à Reykjavík...
Au moment où je zappais sur le match, il me semble avoir vu que les Islandais n'ont tiré qu'une fois au but en seconde période. Réalistes, ces gens.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2016)

Attendons de voir le Portugal contre l'Autriche  !!


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2016)

L'Islande a joué avec ses moyens, limités, mais elle l'a fait à fond. Le Portugal a fait preuve de trop de suffisance. Les déclarations d'après match de CR7 sont simplement ridicules.

Autriche 0 - 2 Hongrie

Les Autrichiens ont été punis. Jeu trop brouillon.

À noter l'arbitrage calamiteux de Turpin qui se croyait encore en Ligue 1. Jaune/rouge excessif pour l'Autrichien et des aggressions flagrantes non sifflées chez les Hongrois. L'école Française de l'arbitrage.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2016)

Très beau match de la Slovaquie aujourd'hui , la Russie pourrait sortir du tournoi pour des raisons uniquement sportives, dès les phases de poules, comme en 2012.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2016)

Le programme de ce soir concocté par Didier Deschamps.

Lloris – Evra, Koscielny, Rami, Sagna – Matuidi, Kanté – Martial, Payet, Coman – Giroud

L'équipe de France en 4-2-3-1 contre l'Albanie avec Pogba et Griezmann sur le banc.

Allez les bleus !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le programme de ce soir concocté par Didier Deschamps.
> 
> Lloris – Evra, Koscielny, Rami, Sagna – Matuidi, Kanté – Martial, Payet, Coman – Giroud
> 
> ...



Un  pronostic  ?


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un  pronostic  ?


2 - 0 pour la France. 

Show ! Les Albanais nous ont vraiment mis la misère en première mi-temps. L'équipe n'a pas réussi à s'organiser dans ce 4-2-3-1 de départ. L'entrée de Pogba à la place d'un fantomatique Martial, dans notre 4-3-3 des familles a remis les choses en place. Coaching gagnant de Deschamps avec l'entrée de Griezmann. Payet, souverain.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juin 2016)

Le temps de préparation était trop court. Deschamps l'avait évoqué. Il aurait été préférable d'avoir une semaine supplémentaire.

C'est aussi que les grandes équipes hésitent à se livrer trop dans la phase de poule et que les petites ferment le jeu car pour elles le moindre point est un succès.

Belgique 3 - 0 Eire

Le réveil des Diables Rouges. Bon match de Hazar mais également des autres joueurs belges qui semblent avoir enfin débuté leur Euro.

À mon sens, L'Espagne est la seule des équipes de premier plan qui joue à son niveau.


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2016)

En fait, c'est comme d'habitude, quoi.
L'attente est grande avant la compétition ; la compétition est généralement moyenne avec quelques éclaircies ; plus tard on en raconte les hauts faits à ses (petits-)enfants avec des trémolos dans la voix.

La routine.

Quant aux matchs à élimination directe, ils peuvent être bien cadenassés aussi (FRA-PRY, FRA-ITA etc.)

J'ai trouvé personnellement une bonne configuration : je travaille sur mon ordi et je mets le match sur mon petit téléphone, sans le son. Je peux suivre le score et éventuellement discerner les (maigres) buts, tout en bossant avec allégresse.

PS : c'est comme le festival de Cannes ; chaque année est pire que la précédente...


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2016)

Je quitte une demi-finale de Top 14 plaisante (moins que celle d'hier cependant) pour enchaîner sur le dernier quart d'heure de POR-AUS et là... CR7 loupe un pénalty.
Il est fatigué, le Cristiano ?

Bon, pour le moment, le Portugal semble assez fidèle à sa tradition de décevoir ses (fervents) supporters.


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2016)

Match nul... Les deux troisièmes matchs vont être tendus !


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Le Portugal a encore fait match nul et confirme une inefficacité chronique.
> Ils ne feront pas grand chose à cet euro ... ils n'ont pas compris une règle essentielle du foot : le but est de marquer un but de plus que l'adversaire !


Je crois qu'ils l'ont compris mais tout bêtement ils sont moins forts qu'on le croit (psychologiquement, au moins).


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Juin 2016)

Même avec une pelouse repeinte et un arbitre complaisant, incapables de gagner ! 

Bravo aux confédérés !


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Même avec une pelouse repeinte et un arbitre complaisant, incapables de gagner !
> 
> Bravo aux confédérés !



Bravo de quoi ? Ils ont gagnés ? Non. Ils prétendaient pourtant finir premiers du groupe.

Dans ce groupe en bois, ils n'ont battu que l'Albanie. Quel exploit ! 

Arbitre complaisant ?

Bordel ! Les cartons pour Ramy et surtout Koscielny, c'était du grand n'importe quoi. Sans oublier les actes d'anti-jeu, notamment sur Coman en 1re mi-temps, qui auraient du être sanctionnés. Et la faute imaginaire sifflée alors que Coman partait au but.

Cet arbitre était un con et ses assistants ne valaient pas mieux, ils ne furent même pas capables d'évaluer correctement les sorties de touches. Suisse ou Français, c'était semblait-il au petit bonheur la chance. Heureusement pour nous, sa connerie a été impartiale et a fini par se rééquilibrer d'elle-même à la fin.

M'enfin, on devait finir premier et c'est fait. À la suite.


Encore une pelouse de merde. Au lieu de s'occuper des affaires judiciaires de son copain Platini, Jacques Lambert aurait mieux fait de consacrer un peu de son temps à la supervision des terrains et empêcher l'organisation de manifestations extra-sportives dans les enceintes dédiées à la compétition.

L'UEFA au-dessous de tout, tant sur la sécurité que sur la gestion techniques des stades. Par contre, le fric, ils l'ont bien encaissé.


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2016)

Le textile suisse n'est plus ce qu'il était, quoi...

J'ai regardé le match du coin de l'oeil et je l'ai trouvé plaisant (en petit et sans le son). Il m'a semblé que la France avait dominé largement la première mi-temps et que, dans la seconde, elle avait un peu plus subi donc trouvé quelques espaces dans les contres. Trois tirs sur les montants et de belles actions : rien de déshonorant à ce 0-0.

Il n'y a quand même pas trop de buts pour le moment.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juin 2016)

Des fois je me demande si ces compétitions entre nations intéressent encore vraiment les grands joueurs par rapport aux compèts inter club (championnats et autres coupes) où ils gagnent des millions et sont des stars adulées.

Et puis ces joueurs n'arrivent pas physiquement fatigués par les cadences de leurs matchs de clubs ? Je pense à ronaldo par exemple. Est ce qu'il a vraiment toute sa pèche ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> ...Est ce qu'il a vraiment toute sa pèche ?



Difficile d'avoir la pèche et le melon en même temps ... Faut choisir !


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2016)

C'est une des explications classiquement employées pour les Anglais, dont le championnat est relevé (comme un bon curry) et physiquement exigeant. Mais avec des joueurs de tous pays dans tous les championnats, il devient difficile de se baser uniquement sur cette excuse.

Dans le cas de Ronaldo, je pense qu'il est motivé car pour être le plus grand joueur du monde, c'est bien de gagner _aussi_ des titres avec son équipe nationale (genre Pelé, Maradona, Platini). Et il veut être le plus grand. Et s'il est fatigué, ses petits camarades du championnat espagnol doivent l'être aussi et il m'a semblé qu'Iniesta et ses collègues étaient plutôt en jambe...

Disons que les équipes nationales ne peuvent peut-être pas trouver leur cohésion aussi rapidement qu'on le souhaiterait, en récupérant des joueurs à des dates différentes (les championnats et coupes ne s'achèvent pas tous au même moment et les joueurs ne vont pas tous au même niveau des compétitions), jouant dans des clubs un peu partout, avec des tactiques variées etc. Cela doit être un travail assez délicat de bâtir un fond de jeu efficace dans ces conditions.


----------



## patlek (20 Juin 2016)

Moi, j' ai regardé le match hooligans russes contre hooligans anglais.

Les russes ont gagnés au poing.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2016)

Les maillots suisses (Puma) étaient de la merde. J'ai vu un remplaçant qui enfilait le sien et avait déjà un trou sur le côté.

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il a vu le juge de ligne avec l'action de Coman. Il n'y avait strictement rien. Aussi aveugle que sur les sorties de touche. Ou alors c'était cinq minutes avant.

Koscielny se fait percuter, avec un coup de coude en prime, et il prend un carton.

Alors dire qu'on est favorisé parce qu'il n'a pas vu la faute que tout le monde à vu… Je dis simplement qu'à la fin, les choses finissent par s'équilibrer d'elle-même, même la connerie de ce type.

En plus, cet idiot d'arbitre Slovène ne savait pas se placer et perturbait les transmissions de balle des deux équipes. Une calamité ce mec, comme la pelouse.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2016)

En parlant des pelouses : http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Actu...s-francais-des-pelouses-taclent-l-uefa/697176

Et où on apprend que le gazon moisi venait de Slovénie, comme l'arbitre...

Merci l'UEFA. 

Toujours des affaires de fric.


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2016)

Allez, ce soir, je suis pour les Gallois.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juin 2016)

Une lecture géopolitique des incidents de Marseille : La Russie et le hooliganisme : une certaine pratique politique du football


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2016)

Russie 0 - 3 Galles
Slovaquie 0 - 0 Angleterre

Les Russes sont out et bon débarras.

Dans deux ans, Poutine se démerdera avec ses virils compatriotes. Si les gens ont deux sous de bon sens, ils resteront chez eux pour contempler à la TV des stades vides.


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> Une lecture géopolitique des incidents de Marseille : La Russie et le hooliganisme : une certaine pratique politique du football


Intéressant en effet. Le sport russe est un peu dans le rouge ces derniers temps. 
En tout cas, sur un plan strictement sportif, ils n'ont pas été bons. Et ça doit être la fiesta à Cardiff.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2016)

Eh voila déjà un but de l'Espagne


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Ils sont à leur niveau !



Yes , par contre la Croatie est a la ramasse pour le moment


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2016)

Bah! Il est pas mal cet Espagne - Croatie.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2016)

La Turquie 1-0
le but de la Croatie relance le match


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bah! Il est pas mal cet Espagne - Croatie.



Je plussoie , beau match pour le moment


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2016)

J'ai regardé le début du match et je trouvais les Croates assez agréables à regarder : pour manier le ballon, ils ne sont pas les derniers et ils semblent avoir une certaine cohérence d'équipe.
J'ai raté le plus intéressant avec la 2de mi-temps qui avait l'air palpitante, dommage.

Ukraine et Russie sortis : là, au moins, ils sont d'accord... 

Pour la Turquie, je ne suis pas sûr que cela suffise.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2016)

Les Croates réussissent le gros coup. Les Espagnols se sont un peu endormis en seconde période et l'ont payé cash.

Cela nous prépare un beau 8e Italie - Espagne dont le vainqueur devrait affronter (sauf accident) l'Allemagne. 

Quoiqu'il arrive, cela fera deux gros poissons à la trappe avant les demis dans la partie de tableau de la France.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2016)

Beau but de la Belgique


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Beau but de la Belgique


Du côté portugais, il y a sans doute eu un peu de tachycardie, avec la succession des buts en milieu de seconde mi-temps. 

Si on regarde le tableau des éliminatoires directes, on trouve les poids-lourds dans la moitié basse : le Portugal, s'il se débrouille bien contre la Croatie (pas simple) peut aller en finale.
Pour l'autre moitié : Allemagne, Italie, Espagne, Angleterre, c'est du lourd...


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2016)

Beau but de la Belgique mais encore une fois un arbitre à côté de la plaque : le but d'Ibrahimovic était parfaitement valable.

Portugal en-dessous de tout. Seul CR7 a surnagé et fait le travail. Coach en bois et équipe en plâtre. Ils ne passeront pas la Croatie. Je vois une demi Pologne - Croatie.

La France affrontera l'Eire en 8e. Si tout va bien, c'est l'Angleterre par la suite. Totalement à notre portée vu ce qu'ils ont montrés jusqu'ici. Les demis nous tendent les bras.

Italie - Espagne ça en fera déjà un de moins. Et avec l'Allemagne dans la suite ça en fera deux.


----------



## dragao13 (23 Juin 2016)

Marrant quand on regarde le tableau ... tous les costauds sont du même côté ! 

J'ai bien aimé les émotions sur le match des portugais et la qualité du match avec les belges...

Matchs à élimination directe, la vraie compt' commence !


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2016)

Du coup, il y a de la place pour un _outsider_. C'est pas plus mal.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je vois une demi Pologne - Croatie.



Il faut que je change la boule de cristal car Pologne et Croatie ne peuvent se rencontrer qu'en quart. 

http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/FootballTableau2374.html


----------



## tonzman (23 Juin 2016)

De plus, si Modric revient, le Portugal ne se rendra pas en quart…
Mais en rencontrant la Pologne, ça s'annonce un très beau match !
Moins d'équipe qui ne jouent que défensif, plus de tentatives et de beau jeu. On va s'amuser (j'espère !).


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2016)

Un beau but  du Portugal


----------



## tonzman (25 Juin 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un beau but  du Portugal



Au bon moment aussi…
Dommage pour les croates, qui ne déméritent pas !


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2016)

Poteau pour l'un. But pour l'autre...
Mine de rien, la prime n'est pas venue à ceux ayant pris des risques en premier.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2016)

Trois occasions franches vendangées par les Croates dans ce match purge. L'équipe qui laisse passer ainsi sa chance est souvent punie. On a évité une deuxième séance de tirs au but, c'est déjà ça.

Pas une grande journée de football.


----------



## tonzman (26 Juin 2016)

Espérons que demain ça se passe mieux…


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2016)

Pour voir du spectacle, il y avait effectivement d'autres sports, ce week-end.


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2016)

Tiens, on dirait que la France est mal entrée dans son match... Dur retour à la réalité ?
Mais que fait Thierry Henry ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Tiens, on dirait que la France est mal entrée dans son match... Dur retour à la réalité ?
> Mais que fait Thierry Henry ?



ça commence mal en effet


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2016)

Mais ça continue mieux (j'ai entendu les cris de joie chez les voisins )


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2016)

Ouff


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ouff



Tu l'as dit. 

Il va falloir installer des défibrillateurs cardiaques chez les particuliers. 

Nos bleus ont du mal à se réveiller au coup de sifflet de l'arbitre. On commence à avoir l'habitude.

Une compo de départ inédite… encore. 

Pogba a enfin failli être décisif… pour l'Irlande. 

Kanté et Ramy out pour le quart. On a vu que Cabaye est ok, mais la charnière centrale va être inédite. 

Bon coaching de Deschamps avec l'entrée de Coman. On avait trop négligé les montées de Sagna en première, avec l'ailier du Bayern ils ont posé des problèmes à la défense irlandaise en deuxième.

Un meilleur pressing collectif en deuxième aussi.

Giroud et Griezman ça le fait.

Gignac vendange trop. Ça fatigue à la longue.

Au moins, on a eu des émotions.


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu l'as dit.
> 
> Il va falloir installer des défibrillateurs cardiaques chez les particuliers.
> 
> ...


Côté Allemagne, on semble mieux dominer la situation. Et encore, Özil s'est montré un peu nonchalant pour son pénalty.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Côté Allemagne, on semble mieux dominer la situation. Et encore, Özil s'est montré un peu nonchalant pour son pénalty.



Je plussoie une très bonne équipe


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2016)

3 - 0

Emballez, c'est pesé.

Je suis très satisfait de la performance de Kimmich. Pep avait raison de lui faire confiance cette saison.

Pour le reste, l'Allemagne est là, et bien là.

Il faut espérer que l'Italie sorte l'Espagne car c'est la seule équipe capable de nous éviter les Teutons en demi.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> 3 - 0
> 
> Emballez, c'est pesé.
> 
> ...



Pas certain


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas certain


Les Allemands n'ont jamais gagné contre la Squadra en compétition officielle.

En 2012, c'est Balotelli qui les a sorti 2 - 1. C'est dire.


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2016)

Mince. Je n'aurais pas cru. 

Bon, de toute façon, il nous faudra avant ça passer l'Islande... ou l'Angleterre.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juin 2016)

Belgique - Hongrie: 3 - 0 à la 84ieme minute !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juin 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Belgique - Hongrie: 3 - 0 à la 84ieme minute !!!!!


Euh ! 4 - 0 !!!!!


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2016)

Bien joué !! 
Aujourd'hui, il y aura eu des buts.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2016)

Très grand match d'Hazard. Nainggolan aussi très bon.

À relativiser un peu quand même, la Hongrie était privée de son maître à jouer Laszlo Kleinheisler (blessé à l'échauffement).


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2016)

Copa America 2016

Le Chili conserve son titre comme il l'avait remporté l'année dernière : aux tirs au but.

Messi échoue une nouvelle fois à faire gagner un titre à l'Argentine et, dépité, annonce sa retraite internationale.


DIEGO MARADONA EST LE PLUS GRAND.


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2016)

Le plus grand Argentin, en tout cas. 

C'est vrai que c'est assez décevant pour un joueur du niveau de Messi.
En plus il rate son tir-au-but... [il n'est évidemment pas le premier joueur exceptionnel à le faire mais cela reste toujours surprenant, entre son talent et son expérience des événements importants].


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2016)

Le match était épouvantable. Coups bas, comédie, contestations, arbitre à bout de nerf. Les deux équipes ont terminé la première mi-temps à dix. Une sorte de digest de tout ce qu'on déteste dans le football Sud-Américain.

Et pourtant, par instant, des phases de jeu éblouissantes, comme cette tête du Kun Agüero dans la lucarne sauvée par le gardien chilien on ne sait comment.

Messi, pas très inspiré, s'est perdu dans des charges inutiles au milieu des Chiliens qui finissaient par faire la faute. On verrait Ben Arfa faire çà, qu'est-ce qu'il prendrait ! Il oubliait ses coéquipiers, certains souvent très bien démarqués. On ne gagne pas une coupe tout seul et la défense du Chili n'est pas celle du Rayo Vallecano.

Pour moi, l'Argentin du match était Mascherano. Quelle activité !


----------



## dragao13 (27 Juin 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Copa America 2016
> 
> Le Chili conserve son titre comme il l'avait remporté l'année dernière : aux tirs au but.
> 
> ...


C'est clairement lui ...
Par contre, potentiellement parlant, j'ai vraiment du mal à départager Maradona de Ronaldinho.
Ce sont les deux joueurs les plus incroyables, les plus magiques que j'ai vu jouer...

Messi annonce sa retraite internationale à 29 ans.
Il craque mentalement.
A voir si c'est de la frustration exacerbée ou si ça se confirme.


----------



## nikomimi (27 Juin 2016)

Bonjour,



J'ai des codes promo pour avoir beinsportconnect gratuit pendant 1 mois. Aucun moyen de paiement demandé lors de l'inscription.



J'trouve sa intéressant de faire partager des bons plans a la communauté, donc si sa vous intéresse, n'hésitez pas à me le dire.


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2016)

Apparemment, les Azzurri font le boulot.
Ce n'est pas souvent que je suis pour l'Italie (en foot, du moins) mais là, je les soutiens. Un Italie-Allemagne, ça peut être plaisant.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2016)

Voilà.

Je savoure.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juin 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Voilà.
> 
> Je savoure.



Moi aussi ... en dehors de la Belgique, bien entendu, les Italiens sont mes chouchous ...


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2016)

Le président du club de supporters belges décède d'une crise cardiaque en sortant du stade.  :/

Pour lui la Belgique ira au bout.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2016)

Un prono pour l'Angleterre ?

Je donne Islande gagnante


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Juin 2016)

Je crois que l'Angleterre va confirmer qu'elle n'a pas envie de sortir de l'Euro...  

Ben quoi ?


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2016)

Pour eux, ce serait cool de gagner l'Euro, en plus chez leurs meilleurs amis, dans une douce euphorie sportive.

En tout cas, cela n'a pas traîné.  J'étais en train de me dire que c'était plié, mais non. Les Anglais ont été pris sur une action simple et assez britannique, je dirais : une touche, une tête, un tir. Les Nord-Irlandais l'ont tenté un certain nombre de fois, en vain, contre les Gallois.
Voilà un match bien lancé.


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2016)

Iceland did it !!!

C'est assez savoureux.

(et les petits Bleus vont devoir y aller avec sérieux et modestie...)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2016)

https://mobile.twitter.com/FootyHumour/status/747520697442926592/photo/1


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2016)

Oh! Doux Jésus.

Les Islandais en quart. 

Ça sent le coup fourré à la grecque 2004.

Attention Didier.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juin 2016)

Voilà des gens certains de rentrer en héros chez eux quelle que puisse être la suite de la compétition.

"Les hommes qui ont acquis de la gloire dans les combats peuvent jouir de leurs biens sans crainte."

_La Saga de Njáll le Brûlé_


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2016)

Superbe match , attention la France


----------



## bompi (28 Juin 2016)

Cratès a dit:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/FootyHumour/status/747520697442926592/photo/1


C'est un Islandais qui a lancé la pétition ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juin 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Iceland did it !!!
> 
> C'est assez savoureux.
> 
> (et les petits Bleus vont devoir y aller avec sérieux et modestie...)


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2016)

Bonne chance aux deux équipes pour ce soir


----------



## litobar71 (30 Juin 2016)

Pas d'accord pour la bonne chance, je dirai "bonne adresse" plutôt.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2016)

litobar71 a dit:


> Pas d'accord pour la bonne chance, je dirai "bonne adresse" plutôt.


ça commence bien alors


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2016)

Séance  de tir aux buts  aie aie


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2016)

Qualification du Portugal


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2016)

Quelle purge !


----------



## bompi (1 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quelle purge !


Je n'en ai vu que le début (but polonais) et le dernier quart-d'heure, d'un coin de l'oeil, et j'ai eu de fait l'impression que ça ne jouait pas trop (mais à ce stade du match, les nerfs sont tendus).

En tout cas, voilà une séance de tirs au but où les joueurs clefs ne tremblent pas. L'arrêt de Rui Patricio sur le tir de Blaszczykowski est splendide : magnifique détente horizontale.

À ce rythme, le Portugal va arriver en finale complètement cuit.

PS : j'ai aussi regardé un petit résumé de la finale de Copa America : effectivement, le football sud-américain à son meilleur... Je pensais bêtement que c'était fini, cette époque de matchs pénibles.


----------



## bompi (1 Juillet 2016)

La bière sera particulièrement amère à Bruxelles, ce soir...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2016)

Belle victoire du pays de Galles 

Magnifique de l'émotion dans ce match 

Un bel exploit


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2016)

Yep !

Il fallait mettre ses tripes sur le terrain, pas des moules.

Wilmots confirme tout le mal que je pense de lui : zéro pointé en tactique. Le Domenech du Brabant Wallon.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2016)

bompi a dit:


> La bière sera particulièrement amère à Bruxelles, ce soir...


Mais pas à Cardiff.


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mais pas à Cardiff.


Pour l'instant ton piège diabolique ne fonctionne pas : l'Allemagne est qualifiée, à 20 minutes de la fin du match... 
On va peut-être vers une demi-finale inédite ALL-ISL


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2016)

Impayables, ces Italiens...

Je n'ai rien vu avant la 66ème minute mais je les vois menés 1-0 et jouant tout mou, ne montrant rien du tout. Corner. Pénalty heureux. But.

Ils sont vraiment trop forts... 

[Ça a l'air moins sympa que le match d'hier soir, non ?]


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2016)

C'est un super match !

Du grand football. Il faut sans doute être un amateur averti pour apprécier ce duel tactique. Moi, je me régale.


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2016)

Et inévitablement ce sont les TaB qui vont sceller le résultat.


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2016)

J'ai une colonie de supporters italiens dans mon immeuble, apparemment.


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2016)

Bon. Le piège n'a donc pas fonctionné.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2016)

L'Allemagne aux tirs au but.

À la France de faire le travail demain.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2016)

Au début de la soirée, je pensais que si l'Allemagne passait personne ne pourrait l'arrêter. L'Euro était pour elle.

Je suis plus circonspect. Gomez blessé, Hummels suspendu, Müller hors-sujet. Ils paraissent prenables. Par qui ?


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2016)

L'Islande ?


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2016)

bompi a dit:


> L'Islande ?


----------



## flotow (3 Juillet 2016)

vous êtes tous devant votre tv ?


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2016)

N'empêche, la France est très fair-play : on joue sous un temps islandais : fraîcheur et pluie.

[Comme dirait Nonancourt dans un Chapeau de paille d'Italie : "C'est beau ! C'est chevaleresque ! c'est français !]


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2016)

flotow a dit:


> vous êtes tous devant votre tv ?


Pas vraiment. Devant mon ordi, avec le match sur une vignette de mon téléphone, pour suivre vaguement pendant que je travaille


----------



## flotow (3 Juillet 2016)

bompi a dit:


> N'empêche, la France est très fair-play : on joue sous un temps islandais : fraîcheur et pluie.
> 
> [Comme dirait Nonancourt dans un Chapeau de paille d'Italie : "C'est beau ! C'est chevaleresque ! c'est français !]


Il fait quand même un peu plus chaud que chez eux !
Tooooooor 

Heu, y'a quoi avec Hollande ? J'ai entendu son nom, mais j'ai pas tout compris


----------



## flotow (3 Juillet 2016)

Va t'on vers un 9-0 
"l'Islande n'a plus d'espoir" vient de dire le présentateur


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2016)

3  Zéro 
Un bon début


----------



## flotow (3 Juillet 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> 3  Zéro
> Un bon début


T'es en retard, on en est a 4


----------



## aCLR (3 Juillet 2016)

flotow a dit:


> T'es en retard, on en est a 4


Ou comme disait Julien





4 à la suite !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2016)

flotow a dit:


> T'es en retard, on en est a 4


Trop rapide pour moi


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2016)

Les bleus maîtrisent le match. Ils ont pris l'adversaire au sérieux. Il faut continuer.


----------



## flotow (3 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les bleus maîtrisent le match. Ils ont pris l'adversaire au sérieux. Il faut continuer.


Vivement que ce soit pareil jeudi !!!!!!


----------



## Madalvée (3 Juillet 2016)

Ce qui confirme la percée de l'Islande, ils s'offrent des scores à la brésilienne.


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2016)

Je m'absente et on passe de 2-0 à 4-0.
Je m'absente de nouveau et on passe à 4-1.


Cela étant, la défense tricolore n'est pas très au point, pour ce que j'ai pu voir.

Tiens, on est passé à 5-1... Cela va finir genre demi-finale de mondial brésilien...


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2016)

Voilà ! 5 - 2

Les Islandais auront joué jusqu'au bout.

Je remarque que notre défense est mieux avec Rami.


----------



## BIGLOLLE34 (5 Juillet 2016)

Et sans Evra


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juillet 2016)

BIGLOLLE34 a dit:


> Et sans Evra


Sans Évra ? Pour mettre qui ? 

Digne ? 



Parce que c'est beau de bash Évra depuis des années, en attendant tous les candidats au post, Clichy, Trémoulinas, Kurzawa, etc, ont fait pis que lui. Même quand il est mauvais il reste encore meilleur qu'eux.

Vous croyez que la Juventus aligne des blaireaux en Ligue des champions ? Ses couleurs sont noir et blanc mais il ne faut pas confondre.

Patrice Évra n'est pas simplement le meilleur arrière gauche de l'équipe de France, c'est surtout le seul.

Alors, oui, il va souffrir contre Kimmich, contrairement à ce que certains "spécialistes" ont déclaré, Il va falloir être très vigilant sur notre aile gauche. Ça vaut aussi pour Payet et Matuidi.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2016)

Un Gagnant ?


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2016)

L'ennui ?


----------



## flotow (6 Juillet 2016)

bompi a dit:


> L'ennui ?


C'est pour ça que tu peux aussi le suivre depuis un site web. Ca ne parle pas et ça garde les informations pour toi


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2016)

Demain le match sera plus intéressant et plus ouvert. Et (à mon avis) l'Allemagne ira en finale.


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2016)

Le but de Ronaldo est pas mal : belle détente verticale, beau coup de boule. Le marquage était faiblard...


----------



## flotow (6 Juillet 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Le but de Ronaldo est pas mal : belle détente verticale, beau coup de boule. Le marquage était faiblard...


C'est peut être même déjà plié pour ce soir 

Ca devient soudainement compliqué à suivre ce match


----------



## Madalvée (6 Juillet 2016)

A l'heure où nous parlons, on va devoir se retaper un match du Portugal à la télé… la galère !


----------



## flotow (6 Juillet 2016)

Madalvée a dit:


> A l'heure où nous parlons, on va devoir se retaper un match du Portugal à la télé… la galère !


Si la France n'est pas en finale, je ne regarde pas


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2016)

Bravo le Portugal 
le Portugal en final ????


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2016)

On dirait, en effet. Ils vont peut-être enfin obtenir le titre ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2016)

Une finale 

Portugal -- France  ?


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2016)

France ou Allemagne. N'anticipons pas.

Bien le Portugal. Une première mi-temps d'ennui, une deuxième plus plaisante mais pas formidable non plus. Pas l'équipe la plus sexy, mais ils ont continué à attaquer alors qu'ils menaient.

Ils sont en final, donc ils méritent leur place.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2016)

Une bonne chance pour la France


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2016)

Il va sans doute leur falloir un peu plus que de la chance, aux Bleus.


----------



## litobar71 (7 Juillet 2016)

De l'adresse, toujours de l'adresse je leur souhaite à nos bleus,
et de la chance pour la cerise sur le succès.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juillet 2016)

Hum...


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Il va sans doute leur falloir un peu plus que de la chance, aux Bleus.



C'est fait


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2016)

Une boulette de Schweinsteiger. Un peu de chance pour la France, finalement.

Déjà en quart contre l'Italie les Allemands ont pris un pénalty pour une maladresse similaire de Boateng. Ça devient une habitude...


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2016)

Bon. Tout le monde est content de ce côté-ci du Rhin : la France a enfin battu l'Allemagne dans un tournoi (il me semble que la fois d'avant c'était en 1958).

France - Portugal en finale : si on continue sur les inédits (ALL > ITA, FRA > ALL), les Portugais doivent y croire à fond


----------



## bompi (7 Juillet 2016)

Putainng ! à Marseille cela va être la folie !!


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2016)

LaLaLaLaLa LaLaLaLa


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juillet 2016)

ILS N'ONT PAS PASSÉ !


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> ILS N'ONT PAS PASSÉ !






​


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juillet 2016)

on a des moteurs diesel puissants avec des émissions très basses.
on sait comment truquer.

VW


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juillet 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> on a des moteurs diesel puissants avec des émissions très basses.
> on sait comment truquer.
> 
> VW



Tu n'es qu'un vil gredin !


----------



## dragao13 (9 Juillet 2016)

Finale rêvée pour cet euro pour ma part !

Je pronostique une exécution publique de la France par le Portugal !!!

Bon match et allez y mollo sur les anti dépresseurs !!!


----------



## bompi (9 Juillet 2016)

C'est LA chance, pour Cristiano Ronaldo, de ramener un titre national. 
Il ne devrait pas la laisser passer. Et les Portugais ont sans aucun doute furieusement envie de battre _enfin_ les Français. 
Cet Euro étant placé sous le signe des premières (ou pas loin) : Allemagne qui bat l'Italie, France qui bat l'Allemagne, voir le Portugal battre la France ne serait plus une surprise.

Je mettrais volontiers du 60% (Portugal) / 40 % (France).


----------



## Madalvée (9 Juillet 2016)

Il y a eu un Portugais pour klaxonner le soir de sa demi dans mon quartier dit "populaire", et deux Français le lendemain. Donc, quoiqu'il arrive, je dormirai bien dimanche soir. Heureusement que l'Algérie ne joue pas.


----------



## bompi (9 Juillet 2016)

Chez moi, c'est très varié (c'est ce qu'il y a de bien, _in fine_) et dans cette variété, pas mal de Français d'ascendance portugaise ; à mon grand étonnement les réactions ont été très modérées mercredi.
_A contrario_, la victoire de jeudi a été célébrée avec enthousiasme, des Marseillaises entonnées avec divers accents (disons : méditerranéens et d'autres mers ou océans plus lointains). Comme quoi les jeunes s'en souviennent, de la Marseillaise, quand ils veulent.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Juillet 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Finale rêvée pour cet euro pour ma part !
> 
> Je pronostique une exécution publique de la France par le Portugal !!!
> 
> ...



dans ma branche (BTP) c'est un déchirement ! 
qui soutenir ? le dilemme grave !


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2016)

Quelques soit l'adversaire, je soutiens la France.

On est chez nous donc c'est à nous.

Maintenant, c'est un match de football, les deux équipes ont autant de chances de l'emporter.

J'espère que ce sera un beau match, même si les finales sont souvent crispantes.


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2016)

Madalvée a dit:


> Heureusement que l'Algérie ne joue pas.


En coupe d'Europe, c'est rare…


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2016)

Tu sais, on n'est plus sûr de rien, à notre époque... 
Paraît que l'Allemagne (et les autres pays participant à ce championnat, pas forcément européens : ça dépend du point de vue) est victime d'un terrible complot ourdi par des gens sans vergogne (pléonasme). Et voilà : on est content, ça sourit enfin et paf! c'est un complot. Pffff...


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2016)

Ah ouais quand même…


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juillet 2016)

je ne sais pas ce que va sortir éric zemmour sur l'équipe d'allemagne suite à sa défaite face à la france.

en tout cas il est marrant de rappeler sa déclaration sur la mannschaft le 05 juillet 2014 prédisant qu'elle ne gagnerait pas la coupe du monde pour les raisons suivantes :

_"Ils se sont ouverts... Y'a des Turcs, etc... Sauf que depuis qu'il y a ça, ils ne gagnent plus... Ils vont perdre contre le Brésil... Je prends les paris... Ils vont perdre et on va avoir une finale Brésil-Argentine... Ils ne gagnent plus depuis quinze ans ! Depuis que cette équipe est glorifiée par Cohn-Bendit comme la nouvelle équipe de la diversité... Ça trouble vos lieux communs antiracistes... l’Allemagne, elle gagnait que quand il n’y avait que des dolichocéphales blonds (...) C'est exactement comme les Français, ils sont moins méchants... "
_
mais je ne doute pas que son pote finkielkraut vienne à la rescousse et qui avait déclaré une dizaine d'années avant (interview du 19 nov 2005 au quotidien israelien haaretz) :

_"Les gens disent que l'équipe nationale française est admirée par tous parce qu'elle est "black-blanc-beur". En réalité, l'équipe nationale est aujourd'hui "black-black-black", ce qui en fait la risée de toute l'Europe."_

j'attend donc les nouvelles déclarations de ces grands journalistes sportifs aux prévisions si fiables


----------



## dragao13 (10 Juillet 2016)

Perso, je redoute un match très fermé.
La France et le Portugal sont les deux besogneux de cette compétition avec 2 coachs qui sont dans le pragmatisme absolu : ce qui compte c'est le score.
L'émotion que ça ait lieu en France a aidé à suivre sans moindre mal une compétition des plus moyennes que j'ai pu voir ...

J'espère qu'il y aura une réflexion sur la nécessité de peut être cesser de jouer les grandes compétitions internationales en fin d'année.
Faire une préparation physique puis un tournoi après avoir joué 60 matchs dans la saison (pour certains des plus grands joueurs), c'est pas raisonnable.

Il y aura un léger avantage pour la France et c'est bien logique puisqu'ils jouent à domicile.
Après, et sans rentrer dans les conneries complotistes, j'espère que la mafieuse FIFA n'a rien préparé de louche encore...
On sait aujourd'hui que la finale Allemagne / Argentine en 1990 a été tout sauf clair (de nombreuses personnalités du foot ont depuis lâché quelques infos sur l'arbitrage arrangé avec le penalty et l'expulsion imaginaire contre l'Argentine). A l'époque, on se moquait des larmes de rage de Maradona qui expliquaient qu'on l'avait truandé.
Aujourd'hui on ne se moque plus du tout...

Espérons que ce soit une finale clean avec un juste vainqueur, sans polémiques.

Força Portugal !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juillet 2016)

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juillet 2016)

*L’Euro 2016, décidément eine grosse Katastrophe pour l’Allemagne*
Iéna 

_10 Juillet 2016 à 16h49
Ballon (Adidas) crevé, maillots de l’équipe suisse (Puma) déchirés, les deux finalistes du tournoi habillés par l’américain Nike …, la défaite de la Mannschaft n’est que la partie émergée de l’iceberg de la désillusion allemande !
La défaite en demi-finale sur le score de 2 à 0 de la Mannschaft, championne du monde en titre, n’est que la partie la plus visible de l’humiliation subie par l’Allemagne au cours de cet infernal Euro 2016. S’incliner face à la France sous les yeux réjouis de François Hollande est déjà en soi une belle gifle. Le genre de punition que notre puissant voisin avait pris l’habitude d’infliger à l’équipe de France depuis près d’un demi-siècle lors de chaque compétition internationale. Mais à cette première – bruyante - défaite s’en est ajoutée une autre plus sournoise : la mauvaise prestation des équipementiers allemands au cours de ces semaines stratégiques pour le business du sport.   

Il y eut d’abord l’affaire des maillots déchirés de l’équipe suisse lors de son match contre la France (déjà !). Au moins cinq partis en lambeaux, celui du milieu de terrain Granit Xhaka ayant même craqué à deux reprises. « La Suisse doit elle changer de sponsor ? », ironisait la presse nationale le lendemain. En l’occurrence, l’allemand Puma, propriété du groupe Kering, a dû admettre un défaut de fabrication lié à des fils endommagés durant la production.

Ce n’est pas tout. Lors de ce même match dépenaillé, un choc entre notre héros national Antoine Griezmann et le Suisse Valon Behrami, a tout simplement fait crever le ballon, un événement rarissime en compétition internationale, soulignent les bons connaisseurs. Et un mauvais point pour le fournisseur officiel des grands tournois : Adidas.

L’apothéose, si l’on peut dire, eu lieu dimanche soir. Pour la première fois depuis plusieurs décennies, aucun des finalistes de l’Euro ne portait l’emblème de la marque aux trois bandes. Ils étaient habillés par son grand concurrent Nike, alors que depuis 1980, au moins l’une des deux équipes était sponsorisée par le groupe bavarois. Mauvaise pioche cette année. On comprend qu’Angela Merkel ait eu mieux à faire que de courir les stades de France pendant un mois. _
©l'Opinion


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juillet 2016)




----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2016)

Pffff Ça sent le piège avec TAB.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juillet 2016)

​


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2016)

Même pas. Ça sentait un peu le piège.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juillet 2016)

Bah! Y'avait qu'à les mettre dedans. C'est le principe du jeu, pas de taper les montants.

Il y avait une certaine suffisance devant, un manque d'application et puis après de la fatigue. Griezman pas au niveau. Il repassera pour son "ballon d'or".

Sur les Portugais, je ne dirais rien pour rester poli. Après tout, ils ont été égaux à eux-mêmes. Très bon match du gardien.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juillet 2016)

​


----------



## dragao13 (11 Juillet 2016)

Pour résumer cette rencontre entre France et Portugal : on vous a niqué !!! 

Cette équipe de France aura été de l'esbroufe médiatique et le Portugal, certes limité et en plus privé de son joueur phare, aura au moins eu le mérite d'avoir les couilles que cette équipe de France a encore besoin d'acquérir !

Globalement, match médiocre, comme tous les matchs de ces deux équipes durant l'Euro !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juillet 2016)

Bravo


----------



## Madalvée (11 Juillet 2016)

La routourne a tourné.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Pour résumer cette rencontre entre France et Portugal : on vous a niqué !!!  !



Excellent résumé !!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juillet 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Pour résumer cette rencontre entre France et Portugal : on vous a niqué !!!



oh tu sais moi ça me fait plus rien : j'attend une victoire française dans le tour depuis 1985 ! 

et pis la finale ne m'intéressait pas : y avait que le france allemagne de la demie que j'attendais depuis 1982 !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2016)

Voilà un geste qui tendrait à me réconcilier avec le foot et ses supporters ! 

http://www.rtbf.be/info/dossier/sec...-qui-console-un-francais-en-larmes?id=9350801


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2016)

Le Chardon a dit:


> oh tu sais moi ça me fait plus rien : j'attend une victoire française dans le tour depuis 1985 !
> 
> et pis la finale ne m'intéressait pas : y avait que le france allemagne de la demie que j'attendais depuis 1982 !


Un peu dans le même état d'esprit.

On l'a foutu aux Boches et ça vaut bien une coupe. 

C'était l'Euro des premières. À chacun son tour.

Et puis, j'ai préféré que les Portugais marquent un but, puisqu'on était incapable jusqu'au bout d'en mettre un, plutôt qu'en passer par les tirs au but. Là, c'est net.


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2016)

Joli but, au demeurant (quoique je trouve LLoris un peu médiocre sur le coup). Une victoire aux TaB c'est vraiment moche.

L'équipe du Portugal était une réincarnation de ce que je n'aime pas dans le football et qui était pour quelque temps passé de mode : les équipes d'Italie pratiquant le _catenaccio_ à son meilleur (comment on dit _catenaccio_ en portugais ? Google indique _parafuso_ mais j'ai un doute ), avec un bon portier et toujours un peu de baraka. Bien entendu, il faut souligner l'abnégation des joueurs pour le collectif (du coup ils sont brillants comme un galet sec...)  et le talent défensif de certains (Pepe évidemment mais pas que lui : je ne connaissais pas Rui Patricio : il a vraiment du talent et la classe, ce garçon (en plus il est beau gosse : il a tout pour lui )).
_Cf_. cet article du quotidien helvétique Le Temps.

Reste que j'aime bien Cristiano Ronaldo et que je suis content que ce joueur ait obtenu un titre avec son équipe nationale (tandis que Messi rate méthodiquement ses finales et ses TaB).


----------



## dragao13 (12 Juillet 2016)

Je trouve qu'il y a une justice quelque part que ce soit cette équipe du Portugal qui gagne son premier grand titre !
Nombreux sont ceux qui mettent en avant la génération Figo, Rui Costa, Deco comme étant celle qui méritait le plus mais ils n'avaient pas le mental et se faisaient systématiquement sortir je pour J.

Le pragmatisme de celle de 2016 me plait bien plus...
Par contre, c'est toujours aussi impressionnant de lire et entendre les médias sur les commentaires au sujet du Portugal de cette année !
A croire qu'ils prennent du LSD en permanence.
La réalité du tournoi des portugais est que lors des matchs de poule, ils jouaient en 4-3-3 avec un jeu offensif. Ils ont été l'équipe de tout l'Euro qui a le plus tiré au but lors de ces 3 matchs (70 tirs).
Mais entre la maladresse et la poisse à la portugaise (3 fois sur le poteau il me semble), l'inefficacité a masqué leur jeu offensif et défensivement lors du 3-3 contre la Hongrie, le coach a pris conscience que pour aller au bout fallait zapper !

Seulement à partir des matchs à élimination directe, il décide de passer en 4-4-2 en remplaçant Vieirinha, Carvalho, par Cedric et Fonte.
Défense de fer, milieu dense (à souligner que ce sont tous des gamins William, Adrien, Sanches, Joao Mario) et les deux tarés devant, Nani et CR7.
A partir de là, ils n'ont pris qu'un but jusqu'en finale et l'ont emporté.

Donc moi je veux bien qu'on compare le Portugal à la Grèce de 2004 mais ça confirme que décidément le foot est le sport le plus populaire dont l'inconvénient est d'entendre les commentaires de tous ces cons !


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2016)

Bof. Il y a une certaine logique à cette victoire, les principaux clubs portugais ont de bons résultats dans les coupes d'Europe.

Je ne comprends pas l'excitation là-dessus et pour tout dire, je m'en fous un peu.

La défaite en 2006 m'a plus contrarié (coup de boule, tirs au but, coaching lamentable). Là, ils sont tombés sur plus forts dans le sens où les Portugais ont mieux joué en équipe alors que les Français ont confondu vitesse et précipitation.

J'ai passé un bon Euro et maintenant je fais une pose dans le foot en attendant la reprise de la Bundesliga.


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2016)

Tu fais l'impasse sur le tournoi olympique ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Tu fais l'impasse sur le tournoi olympique ?


Je considère les Jeux Olympiques comme la dernière manifestation de caractère authentiquement fasciste.

_Citius, altius, fortius_ ça vaut bien _credere, obedire, combattere_.

Dans la Grèce antique, on rendait ainsi un culte aux dieux. La seule divinité qui importe dans les jeux "modernes" est l'argent.

Bref, je conchie ce spectacle navrant et ruineux qui s'abat tous les quatre ans comme une nuée de sauterelles sur un pays, foire de la corruption, du dopage, de la tricherie et de la prétention nationaliste à peine déguisée.

Le mouvement olympique est une saloperie.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bref, je conchie ce spectacle navrant et ruineux qui s'abat tous les quatre ans comme une nuée de sauterelles sur un pays, foire de la corruption, du dopage, de la tricherie et de la prétention nationaliste à peine déguisée.
> Le mouvement olympique est une saloperie.





Mieux vaut la FIFA ou encore l'UCI !


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2016)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mieux vaut la FIFA ou encore l'UCI !



Calomnies !

La FIFA n'est peuplée que d'honnêtes hommes. La plupart issus du Valais ou au moins résidents Suisses.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le mouvement olympique est une saloperie.



je ne te permet pas d'insulter la mémoire d'hommes aussi profondément à gauche et progressistes que le baron de coubertin ou juan antonio samaranch !


----------



## bompi (13 Juillet 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je considère les Jeux Olympiques comme la dernière manifestation de caractère authentiquement fasciste.
> 
> _Citius, altius, fortius_ ça vaut bien _credere, obedire, combattere_.
> 
> ...


Je n'emploierais pas tout à fait ces termes (en général je reste plutôt modéré...) mais dans l'ensemble, je suis d'accord. 

Les J.O. modernes sont, je trouve, la manifestation sportive la plus récupérée à des fins politiques, et depuis fort longtemps. Bien sûr, toutes le sont mais avec les J.O. on atteint des sommets. Et aussi des sommets d'hypocrisie quant au dopage [il y a les méchants dopés (Ben Johnson) et les gentils dopés (Carl Lewis)].

[Coubertin n'est pas vraiment fasciste mais il est bien le reflet de son époque]


----------



## Fleety (12 Août 2016)

Plus personne pour parler de foot ? Reprise de la L1 ce soir


----------



## bompi (12 Août 2016)

On peut parler du tournoi olympique et se féliciter de la qualification des Françaises. Cela va être duraille face aux Canadiennes.

En regardant l'organisation des tournois de _balompié_, j'ai constaté que les hommes ont droit à quatre groupes et les femmes à trois seulement ; je me demande pourquoi. Une idée ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Août 2016)

Fleety a dit:


> Plus personne pour parler de foot ? Reprise de la L1 ce soir


Je ne suis que la Bundesliga et la reprise est dans deux semaines.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Août 2016)

bompi a dit:


> En regardant l'organisation des tournois de _balompié_, j'ai constaté que les hommes ont droit à quatre groupes et les femmes à trois seulement ; je me demande pourquoi. Une idée ?


Le manque d'équipes de qualité, vraisemblablement.

Le football féminin international peut être agréable à regarder mais à condition que le niveau technique soit au rendez-vous. Sinon, autant regarder un match de CFA.

Ce qui m'afflige le plus est le niveau des gardiennes. À part l'inévitable Hope Solo, c'est du grand n'importe quoi la plupart du temps. À croire que le problème est physiologique.


----------



## dragao13 (18 Mars 2017)

Ca doit être une répulsion à ce poste ...
Quand on voit ce qu'elles font en athlé et gymnastique ... pas de raison qu'elles ne soient pas performantes !
Perso ... en soirée ... je les trouve très douées pour arrêter les pénos !!! 

Hier ... lors d'une discut' entre potes, on revenait sur la baston Messi/Ronaldo et je me suis rendu compte que les gens sont tellement habitués à leurs stats qu'ils ne se rendent pas compte des monstres qu'ils sont !!! 

Ils ont tous les deux débuter en pro à l'âge de 17 ans et même s'ils ont baissé le pied physiquement (tu m'étonnes après toutes ces années... ), je regardais leurs stats en championnat, Messi : 23 buts en 24 matchs et Ronaldo : 19 buts en 21 matchs ... c'est du jamais vu !!!


----------



## usurp (20 Mars 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> Messi : 23 buts en 24 matchs et Ronaldo : 19 buts en 21 matchs ... c'est du jamais vu !!!



Pour Messi et Ronaldo ce n'est pas leur meilleur saison. Ils nous ont habitué à des ratios annuels supérieurs à 1 but par match
Question buts en championnat, Cavani fait mieux pour l'instant cette année. Et Messi l'a dépassé depuis peu toute compétition confondu.
Classement

-usurp-


----------



## dragao13 (20 Mars 2017)

C'est le début du vrai déclin de C.Ronaldo !
Mais j'aurais vraiment kiffé le duel entre ces deux là !


----------



## usurp (20 Mars 2017)

dragao13 a dit:


> C'est le début du vrai déclin de C.Ronaldo !
> Mais j'aurais vraiment kiffé le duel entre ces deux là !



+1

Je ne pense pas qu'il tiendra jusqu'à 40 ans, comme il aimerait. J'espère qu'il arrêtera avant de devenir un joueur pathétique qui ne serai plus que l'ombre de lui-même. Il serait dommage de finir une telle carrière comme ça.

-usurp-


----------



## dragao13 (20 Mars 2017)

Il a le flair du buteur qui restera ... donc il finira comme les grands buteurs du passé ... toujours capable de la mettre au fond et bien placé mais plus de différences individuelles (Il en fait de moins en moins depuis un an).
Totti, dans le genre, s'en sort pas mal à 40 piges ...
Changement de cycle en cours ... même Messi n'est plus le joueur qu'il était à 24/25 piges !

Un mec ... parmi tant d'autres à surveiller ... le p'tit turc de Dortmund, Emre Mor.
Il y a la place au doute à cause de son physique de haricot mais c'te flèche !!!  (il n'a pas encore réalisé une saison complète chez les pros mais c'te putain de potentiel !!!)


----------



## usurp (12 Avril 2017)

Hier, le Barça s'est pris une nouvelle rouste.
Font chier vraiment, ça va devenir délicat pour l'UEFA de leur trouver un l'arbitre qui les qualifiera .


----------



## dragao13 (12 Avril 2017)

Ça montre à quel point Paris a une équipe de fiottes !!!


----------



## usurp (12 Avril 2017)

Hummmm, c'est pas gentil 
Au match aller il n'y pas eu photo. J'ai vu un grand Paris et un Barça qui n'a rien pu tenter tant il était pressé et étouffé. Et même si Paris s'est chié dessus au retour (je ne pense pas qu'en première mi-temps les joueurs aient suivi les consignes d'Emery), sans un arbitrage grandement en leur faveurs, il aurait été impossible pour le Barça de se qualifier. Car ils n'ont même pas été bon. Ils aurait même du finir à 9 : vers la 40ème 2ème carton pour Piqué (qui aurait aussi pu prendre un rouge direct sur son premier car  tacle par derrière, non maitrisé et les 2 pieds décollés...), et Suarez, au lieu d'obtenir un penalty, aurai dû prendre un 2ème cartons pour simulation.


----------



## dragao13 (12 Avril 2017)

On est d'accord... l'arbitre était totalement à la ramasse mais l'auréole jaune que tous les parisiens avaient sur le short (à part Cavani) et la vraie raison de leur élimination !!!

6 buts mecs !!!


----------



## usurp (12 Avril 2017)

Oui oui, tu as bien raison. Comme je l'ai dis ils se sont vraiment chiés dessus. C'est même une faute professionnelle à ce niveau.
Mais les 6 n'auraient jamais existé sans arbitrage favorable (et à la 85ème le penalty non sifflé aurai clos le débat, à 3-2 les Barcelonais auraient lâché l'affaire, 6 c'était peu probable mais 7 irréalisable).
Ce soir là j'ai été doublement désolé : par l'équipe que je supporte depuis plus de 30 ans, incapable de gérer les grands moments (voir aussi Manchester l'an passé) et par celle dont j’admirai le football (que je ne reconnais plus), qui, avec ses nombreux talents, s'abaisse aux tricheries/simulations pour s'imposer (peut-être ne sont-ils plus capable de gagner sans ça?).


----------



## dragao13 (12 Avril 2017)

Bien sûr que le Barça n'est plus que l'ombre de lui-même !!!
On s'est planté honteusement !!!


----------



## usurp (1 Septembre 2017)

Les France bien partis pour la qualif 2018.
Difficile de se faire une idée sur leur niveau réel suite au match d'hier tant les joueurs des Pays-Bas étaient à la ramasse. Mais j'ai pris plaisir devant ce match, avec une équipe pleine de jeune, plein d'envie, avec une bonne qualité technique.
Ça promet pour le futur !
Encore 3 matchs, qui, sur le papier, ne devraient pas poser problème. Mais rien n'est jamais fait, il n'y a plus de "petite" équipe. Bref, il va pas falloir merder.

Allez les bleus !

-usurp


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Septembre 2017)

Oui. Très bonne prestation des bleus. L'épisode suédois est derrière nous. Belle équipe composée par DD qui nous a enfin donné à voir la paire Kanté - Pogba. Sidibé excellent. Lemar étincellant. Tous les autres au niveau du rendez-vous.

L'adversaire n'était pas très brillant. Expulsion très sévère de Strootman. Ok pour la faute, mais le carton…


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2017)

Alors que ça avait mal démarré avec Lloris qui perd son pile ou face !


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Septembre 2017)

Il faut détruire le Luxembourg.


----------



## Madalvée (3 Septembre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il faut détruire le Luxembourg.


Vu la défense de ce soir j'y placerais bien mes économies.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Septembre 2017)

Madalvée a dit:


> Vu la défense de ce soir j'y placerais bien mes économies.


C'est plus facile d'y mettre son pognon qu'un ballon dans le but.

Mais quelle bande de branques ces bleus ! Pas assez de changements d'ailes, ou alors à deux à l'heure.


----------



## usurp (4 Septembre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est plus facile d'y mettre son pognon qu'un ballon dans le but.
> 
> Mais quelle bande de branques ces bleus ! Pas assez de changements d'ailes, ou alors à deux à l'heure.



+1

Et quel manque de réalisme devant le but.... Pourtant malgré cette défense solide, il a y eu pas mal d'opportunités !
On avait les moyens de se mettre à l’abri, ou au moins d'assurer les barrages, mais comme d'hab, on jouera avec la pression les 2 derniers matchs. A croire que c'est ce qu'il leur faut pour être boosté.


----------



## bompi (4 Septembre 2017)

L'équipe de France, prise de nostalgie, nous referait le coup de 1993 ?
En plus on va jouer contre les Bulgares ; ils ont même un Kostadinov dans leur équipe...


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Septembre 2017)

bompi a dit:


> L'équipe de France, prise de nostalgie, nous referait le coup de 1993 ?
> En plus on va jouer contre les Bulgares ; ils ont même un Kostadinov dans leur équipe...



Bis repetita non placent.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2017)

La France a peur.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Octobre 2017)

C’est reparti !

Avec un 4-4-2 des familles.

Lloris (cap) – Sidibé, Varane, Umtiti, Digne – Coman, Tolisso, Matuidi, Lemar – Griezmann, Giroud


Back to U.S.S.R. !


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Octobre 2017)

C'est le jour qui veut ça : un minimum syndical !


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Octobre 2017)

Tant qu’ils ne s’associaient pas à la grève des transports, comme lors de l’épisode sud-africain. 

Victoire et qualification, laborieuse mais acquise sans les barrages. C’était l’essentiel.

Cette nuit, l’Argentine va chèrement vendre sa peau.

S’ils échouent se sera ma première coupe du monde sans l’albi-céleste.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Novembre 2017)

Baby foot italien


----------



## usurp (1 Décembre 2017)

Tirage du Mondial 2018




Pas défavorable pour la France.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Décembre 2017)

La chatte à Didier.

M’enfin, au sortir du groupe, c’est Argentine ou Croatie… 

« à vaincre sans péril… »


----------



## usurp (6 Décembre 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La chatte à Didier.



Comme le dit Laurent Blanc :_ "Il faut avoir un peu de réussite pour gagner la Coupe du monde et ça démarre là, la réussite, lors du tirage."_



Moonwalker a dit:


> M’enfin, au sortir du groupe, c’est Argentine ou Croatie…
> « à vaincre sans péril… »



Même pas peur !. Au moins, si on se prend une giffle, ce sera plus digérable.
De toute façon, passé la phase de poule, tout est possible. Et le coté "moins bon" sur le papier de certaines équipe est souvent gommé par la détermination accru de l'enjeu et du challenge.


----------



## bompi (6 Décembre 2017)

Hum. Messieurs, il n'est pas encore dit que notre valeureuse équipe passe ce premier tour : un bortsch pas frais, une grève, un manque de motivation, tout peut arriver...


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Décembre 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Hum. Messieurs, il n'est pas encore dit que notre valeureuse équipe passe ce premier tour : un bortsch pas frais, une grève, un manque de motivation, tout peut arriver...



T’as de la chance, en temps de guerre on en a fusillé pour moins que ça. 

Ce n’est plus Raymond la science-sans-conscience à la tête des bleus mais Didier Deschamps, l’enfant chéri de la victoire, le nouveau Massena dans une France dirigée par un nouveau Napoléon.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2018)

http://www.leprogres.fr/sports/2018...diner-de-cons-pour-reconcillier-aulas-et-l-om





​


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mai 2018)

L'arbitre masqué qui déballe les dessous du football français


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mai 2018)

Les arbitres de football sont des êtres répugnants, mesquins, aigris, d’ailleurs beaucoup sont des policiers ratés.

Parce que merde ! Y’avait péno !


----------



## Alpy74-CH (6 Mai 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les arbitres de football sont des êtres répugnants, mesquins, aigris, d’ailleurs beaucoup sont des policiers ratés.
> 
> Parce que merde ! Y’avait péno !



Limite correct!
Et les footeux...? Pas répugnants certains par rapport à leur comportement?
Non mais c’est quoi ces remarques stériles et inutiles?
Le foot est le seul sport où les joueurs contestent l’arbitre. Donc ...


----------



## bompi (6 Mai 2018)

Alpy74-CH a dit:


> Limite correct!
> Et les footeux...? Pas répugnants certains par rapport à leur comportement?
> Non mais c’est quoi ces remarques stériles et inutiles?
> Le foot est le seul sport où les joueurs contestent l’arbitre. Donc ...


Là, je crois que tu as raté l'ironie du propos...


----------



## Alpy74-CH (6 Mai 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Là, je crois que tu as raté l'ironie du propos...



Ah ben désolé! [emoji17][emoji6]

Je n’ai pas toute la chanson donc! [emoji15]


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Mai 2018)

Alpy74-CH a dit:


> Le foot est le seul sport où les joueurs contestent l’arbitre. Donc ...


Donc supprimons l’arbitre.

Les matchs en auto-gestion pour laisser s’exprimer le fairplay naturel des joueurs.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mai 2018)

Ce soir : La liste de Didier.

« La liste, c’est la vie ! »


Les certains :

Lloris – Varane ; Umtiti ; Kimpembe – Kanté ; Pogba ; Tolisso ; Matuidi – Griezmann ; Giroud ; Mbappé

Les très probables :

Areola – Rami – Sissoko – Lemar


Les problématiques :

Mandanda ; Ruffier – Debuchy ; Sidibé ; Mendy ; Digne – Rabiot – Coman ; Dembele ; Fekir


Ceux que j’aimerais voir dans la liste :

Ruffier (après hier soir Mandana ce n’est plus possible, imaginez que Lloris se blesse  )
L. Hernandez & Pavard (du sang neuf et polyvalent en défense)
N’Zonzi (plutôt que Sissoko)
Coman & Fekir (je préfère à Dembelé qui manque encore de maturité)


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mai 2018)

Au final :

Lloris ; Mandanda  ; Areola

Sidibé ; L Hernandez  ; Varane ; Umtiti ; Rami ; Kimpembe ; Pavard  ; Mendy 

Kanté ; N’Zonzi  ; Pogba ; Tolisso ; Matuidi

Griezmann ; Giroud ; Mbappé ; Fekir  ; Dembélé ; Lemar ; Thauvin


----------



## asticotboy (18 Mai 2018)

Mandanda a fait une bonne saison, il a manqué à l'OM pendant sa blessure. On ne va pas le juger juste sur une boulette lors du dernier match, pour rappel, Lloris nous en a fait une belle contre la Suède qui nous coûte le match. C'est un poste ingrat...
Pavard, il est mignon, mais je le trouve encore trop timide avec les Bleus (mais bon, on est pas bien riche à ce poste de toute façon)
N'Zonzi, je pense qu'il peut apporter du sérieux, pourquoi pas
Fékir me laisse perplexe... quant à Thauvin, je ne suis pas fan de la personne, mais il faut reconnaître qu'il a fait une saison énorme, donc sélection justifiée pour moi.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Mai 2018)

J’aime beaucoup Mandanda. Quand il est à 100% il est presque l’égal de Lloris.

Ce n’est pas la boulette, c’est l’attitude générale pendant ce match qui m’inquiète. Il n’est pas à niveau et ça me fait peur. Je souhaite vraiment que le temps de préparation lui soit bénéfique, qu’on retrouve le super gardien que l’on connaît, mais en cas de problème on a qui ? Aréola ! Les Allemands ont Ter Stegen et Leno derrière s’il se retourne un ongle. Ruffier, que je n’apprécie pas, contrairement à Mandanda, avait sa place dans le groupe mais il est trop stupide et son caractère lui coûte l’Équipe de France.

Pavard et Hernandez sont de vrais défenseurs, des arrières gauche et droit à l’ancienne (et accessoirement des centraux de qualité). Mendy et Sidibé sont des « latéraux » modernes, il apportent le plus devant mais sur la défensive ça n’a jamais été l’assurance tout risque. Fékir, c’est pour doubler Griezmann, comme Nzonzi pour Kanté. On peut avoir besoin de l’entrée d’un joueur de ce genre pour bousculer une situation bloquée.

De toute façon, tout cela, c’est pour le ban.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (21 Mai 2018)

Coucou,

je viens faire une petite mise à jour, étant plutôt débranché côté foot depuis très longtemps.
( L'affaire de la caisse noire de l'ASSE en 1982 (j'avais 13 ans) m'avait bien refroidi, je trouvais déjà qu'il y avait trop de pognon dans le foot. Ensuite l'arrêt Bosman m'a éloigné encore plus de ce sport. Mais des fois j'y repointe un peu le bout de mon nez )

Quelles équipes voyez-vous arriver en demies-finales pour ce mondial ?

Et qui est donné favori pour la victoire ?


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Mai 2018)

Tu peux piocher dans les mêmes équipes que d’habitude : Allemagne, Brésil, Espagne, France, Argentine.

Après, il y a les incidences de parcours qui bouleversent les pronostiques. Et puis y’a toujours un invité surprise dans une phase finale de coupe du monde, l’équipe qu’on attendait pas si haut. Je ne peux pas te donner de nom, sinon ça ne serait pas une surprise.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Mai 2018)

hb222222 a dit:


> L'affaire de la caisse noire de l'ASSE en 1982



Ah! Platini…

Pour ceux qui sont trop jeunes : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affaire_de_la_caisse_noire_de_l'ASSE

Pas besoin d’inventer des « magouilles » là où il n’y en avait pas. Il lui suffisait de rappeler combien il s’est pris sous la table avec le vieux Rocher. Blatter avait bien choisi son « ami ». Un vrai affranchi.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (21 Mai 2018)

Merci Moon. 
Que le meilleur gagne !
(et _si possible_ avec du beau jeu...)


----------



## asticotboy (23 Mai 2018)

Et Rabiot qui refuse d'être "seulement" suppléant... on en parle ?
Juste déçu ? complètement con ? ou les 2... ?
Perso je trouve qu'il a un peu choppé le melon le garçon...


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mai 2018)

« un peu » ? Il ne passe plus la Porte d’Auteuil. 

Son sort est réglé : « il s’exclut de lui-même » a conclu Didier Deschamps. « il se sanctionne tout seul » pour Noël Le Graët.

https://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Act...adrien-rabiot-a-fait-une-enorme-erreur/903815
https://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Act...se-penalise-et-se-sanctionne-tout-seul/903819

Joueur à qui on a passé tous ses caprices au PSG. Il a cru que cela serait pareil avec l’Équipe de France.

Il n’a pas compris que s’il avait une valeur financière pour le PSG, il n’a qu’une valeur sportive pour l’Équipe de France. Et justement, sa cote sportive n’y était pas bien haute après ses différentes prestations.

Pogba, Matuidi, Tolisso, c’est au-dessus de lui. Nzonzi, c’est la « sentinelle » en double dont Deschamps avait besoin. Un rôle que Rabiot a refusé d’endosser.

Et pour ceux qui auraient des doutes, sur Nzonzi, je l’ai vu contre le Bayern en quart de LdC : une vraie teigne. Il ne lâchait rien. Lui ne se plaindra pas qu’il fait trop chaud ou trop froid pour jouer.


----------



## usurp (24 Mai 2018)

Notoriété trop rapide. Doublé d'une grande bêtise (que j'espère pour lui dû qu'à un manque de maturité. Mais j'en doute...) et triplé par un entourage qui n'a pas l'air d'être capable de lui faire envisager sa carrière sur le long terme.
Et pourtant ce pourrait être un excellent joueur. Un Matuidi, pourtant moins bon techniquement, le surclasse par sa détermination, son envie et sa rage de bien faire. Voilà un joueur sur lequel il devrait prendre exemple.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Mai 2018)

L’aveuglement ou le corporatisme ? La langue de bois en forme de poteaux carrés.

Franck Raviot, entraîneur des gardiens de l’équipe de France :
https://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Act...-est-pas-jaloux-des-gardiens-allemands/904168

La formation française de gardiens est à la ramasse. Ils en sont encore aux méthodes des années 1990-2000 mais les ballons modernes ont profondément changé le post.

D’ailleurs, il se plante le sieur Raviot, les Allemands c’est Neuer, Ter Stegen et Leno. Trapp c’est plusieurs crans en-dessous.

Nous n’avons qu’un seul gardien de classe internationale : Hugo Lloris. Derrière c’est le désert ou tout comme : Mandanda, meilleur gardien de ligue 1 mais souvent en mode alternatif ; Aréola, l’éternel espoir à qui on promet chaque fois beaucoup mais qui ne tient jamais.

Maintenant, ce n’est sûrement pas le moment, à trois semaines de la Coupe du Monde, de dire leurs vérités à nos gardiens. 

Qu’est-ce qu’ils posent comme questions cons ces journalistes !


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Mai 2018)

Y’a ceux qui s’enfoncent et y’a ceux qui creusent.

Adrien Rabiot, l’homme qui va trouver du pétrole à Paris…

… ou pas.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Mai 2018)

J’ai rien contre l’handisport, bien au contraire, c’est formidable, mais enfin, il n’y avait pas quelqu’un d’autre à mettre dans les buts de Liverpool qu’un tétraplégique parkinsonien ? 

On parle de la « chatte à Didier », celle de Zidane n’est pas mal non plus… 

Soirée pourrie qui éloigne Mohamed Salah de la Coupe du Monde. Ramos est une salope.

Reste à espérer que Varane ne glisse pas sur une bouteille de champagne.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2018)

Excellent


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mai 2018)

Inutile de se torturer les méninges à n'en plus finir : EA Sports prédit la victoire de la France à la Coupe du monde 

Que d'apéros économisés à la suite de pronostics inexacts... !


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mai 2018)

DIRECT. Zinédine Zidane annonce son départ du Real Madrid


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juin 2018)

Ça vaut mieux que de se faire virer comme un malpropre l’année prochaine.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> DIRECT. Zinédine Zidane annonce son départ du Real Madrid



Les chiffres fous de Zidane.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juin 2018)

Petite bévue pour les Diables ... ... 

https://www.rtbf.be/sport/football/...eveles-grace-a-des-lits-sur-mesure?id=9933523​Purée, ces "pauvres" gars ont besoin de "matelas customisés"  et transportés à grands frais en Russie pour se reposer ? 

J'ai honte pour eux ...  ... C'est le genre de détail qui m'éloigne de plus en plus des footeux qui ne se sentent plus pisser ! 

Désolé, mais ça m'énerve ... entre autres choses !


----------



## da capo (1 Juin 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est le genre de détail qui m'éloigne de plus en plus des footeux qui ne se sentent plus pisser !


Et en plus, il leur faudra des alaises sur mesure !


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juin 2018)

Bon match des bleus.

Attaque de feu, parfois trop joueuse mais ne gâchons pas notre plaisir. Attention à la défense car les erreurs vues ce soir se paieront cash contre les grandes équipes.

Très bon match de Pavard et Hernandez.

Kanté souverain. Tolisso dans tous les coups. Pogba un peu discret.

Ce groupe s’annonce bien.


----------



## Romuald (10 Juin 2018)

touss ! touss !


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juin 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> touss ! touss !



C’est une réplique à Platini et sa « petite magouille ».

Traduction : Platoche peut toujours se brosser les poils du cul dans le sens de la raie avant que je ne le laisse se présenter à l’élection de la FIFA.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juin 2018)

Revenons au terrain. Le match d’hier soir.

Seigneur ayez pitié de notre défense jambon-beurre*. 

*parce qu’on y pénètre comme dans du beurre pour trouver un jambon dans les buts.

Un arrêt. Il n’avait qu’un arrêt à faire dans ce match ! 

J’imagine les mêmes face à de vrais attaquants. 

Parce que le mec, Julian Green, qui embroche Sidibé et Lloris d’une même frappe, il joue à Gruther Furth, 2. Bundesliga, en prêt de Stuttgart, même pas titulaire, et avant il était dans la réserve du Bayern Munchen. Oui, ce type qui terrorisait Varane et Umtiti, a 24 matchs dans les jambes cette année et n’a planté que 2 buts.

Alors imaginez Cavani ou Suarez à la place. 

Ou un quart contre l’Argentine, avec Messi, Higuain, Agüero.

La paire Varane Umtiti c’est 6 matchs et 9 buts encaissés.


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> <...>
> Nous n’avons qu’un seul gardien de classe internationale : Hugo Lloris. <...>





Moonwalker a dit:


> Revenons au terrain. Le match d’hier soir.
> 
> Seigneur ayez pitié de notre défense jambon-beurre*.
> 
> ...


Alors, classe internationale, ou classe charcuterie ?


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Alors, classe internationale, ou classe charcuterie ?



C’est ça le pire de l'histoire : Lloris reste le meilleur qu’on puisse mettre à ce poste.

Il n’y a pas un gardien de but en France qui lui arrive à cheville lorsqu’il est en forme. Là, j’avoue que j’ai du mal à le reconnaître.

Il faut vite qu’il redevienne décisif parce que sinon autant aligner Aréola.


----------



## da capo (11 Juin 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> *parce qu’on y pénètre comme dans du beurre pour trouver un jambon dans les buts.


Moi je croyais que les jambons, on les trouvait au sommet d'un mat…

D'ici à penser que le onze tricolore part à la dérive ;-)


----------



## da capo (11 Juin 2018)

Au fait, c'est quoi le petit nom de l'équipe nationale ?
Chez les allemands on a la mannschaft (très basique j'en conviens), en italie la squadra azzura… ailleurs, je ne sais pas trop.

Et en France ?

Excusez-moi pour mon ignorance mais je ne lis pas la presse sportive ni ne regarde la TV et ses émissions spécialisées.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2018)

Les Bleus.

(il y a eu aussi à un moment les grévistes, les bons à rien, les nuls, la bande de gamins apeurés, etc)

Belgique = les Diables Rouges
Argentine = l’Albi-céleste
Uruguay = la Céleste
Brésil = la Seleçäo
Espagne = la Roja
Maroc = les Lions de l’Atlas
Senegal = les Lion de la Teranga
Nigeria = les Supers Eagles


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les Bleus.



Je crois qu'il est temps que je prenne des vacances…


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2018)

da capo a dit:


> Je crois qu'il est temps que je prenne des vacances…


Tu supportes l'Italie ?!


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2018)

Leur situation est suffisamment insupportable pour que j'y ajoute pas mon ignorance crasse en matière de football


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2018)

1 er Match : Victoire de la Russie.  5 - 0


----------



## da capo (14 Juin 2018)

5 buts de Vladimir Poutine ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2018)

da capo a dit:


> 5 buts de Vladimir Poutine ?



Le sport est de la politique?

Ca commence mal alors


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2018)

Très faible Arabie Saoudite. Techniquement très bons mais tactiquement naïfs, ils ont été durement corrigés.

C’est une bonne chose que le pays hôte entre ainsi dans la compétition. Les Russes ne sont pas favoris, on doutait même de leur capacité à se sortir du premier tour, mais s’ils atteignent les quarts ou même s’ils tombent avec les honneurs en huitième, cela maintiendra une ferveur autour de l’événement.

Leurs prochains adversaires seront l’Égypte et l’Uruguay. Si les Sud-Américains sont clairement au-dessus, je pense que les Égyptiens sont à leur porté, surtout depuis les mésaventures de Mohamed Salah.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juin 2018)

Une pensée pour draga !


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2018)

Quel match !

Christiano Ronaldo a quelques chose du demi-dieu.

Ce regard, juste avant de tirer le coup-franc. Je savais qu’il allait le mettre. Je l’ai lu dans ses yeux.



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Une pensée pour draga !


Tiens ? C’est vrai qu’il a disparu notre ami. Il a du s’éclater ce soir.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2018)

Superbe match 

Gros bisous ma poule ( il se reconnaitra  )


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2018)

Que de mal pour cette équipe de France


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2018)

Pffff !

Ces Australiens avaient des airs de Néerlandais. Le bus… tu parles ! Il a faillit nous rouler dessus, le bus.

Umtiti a eu une absence, il s’est cru au basquet. Il faut leur interdire la NBA.

Heureusement, Deschamps a fait entrer les vrais hommes (Giroud - Matuidi - Fekir) et renvoyé les gamins à leurs rézossocios.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2018)

Argentine 1 - 1 Islande

L’Argentine commence dans la difficulté et pourrait bien s’y maintenir car son groupe est loin d’être facile.

Si vous vous demandez ce que c’est que « mettre le bus » vous en aviez une bonne illustration avec ce match.

Messi n’arrive toujours pas à éclipser Diego le sublime et ce n’est pas en tirant les pénaltys comme un sagouin qu’il va y parvenir.


----------



## bompi (16 Juin 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quel match !
> 
> Christiano Ronaldo a quelques chose du demi-dieu.
> 
> ...


Cela faisait longtemps que je n'avais regardé un match et je crois que j'ai choisi le bon...
Conclu par un magnifique coup-franc.
Bon esprit offensif, match techniquement enlevé, un brin de suspense. Tout ce qu'il faut, quoi.

Apparemment, ce n'était pas pareil pour les Bleus. Mais cela ne veut rien dire pour la suite de la compétition.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Apparemment, ce n'était pas pareil pour les Bleus. Mais cela ne veut rien dire pour la suite de la compétition.


Ils nous ont vraiment bousculé.

La triplette Griezmann - Mbappé - Dembélé a fait flop. Toujours obstinés dans l’axe, ils n’ont servi à rien. Pis, ils ont bloqué les montés de notre milieu. L’entré de Fekir et Giroud, suivie de celle de Matuidi, a modifié la donne. La voie dégagée, pouvant d’appuyer sur un relais efficace avec Giroud, Pogba a enfin fait ce qu’on attendait de lui : foncer devant et marquer.

Tolisso est un peu passé à côté de son match. Je l’avais connu plus percutant.

Hernandez et Pavard donnent toujours satisfaction. Varane a été bon. On a retrouvé le vrai Hugo Lloris.


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2018)

Ils ont gagné
Ils ont tout l'fric
Qu'ils ont piqué
Aux pauv' bourriques


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juin 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Ils ont gagné
> Ils ont tout l'fric
> Qu'ils ont piqué
> Aux pauv' bourriques



Ce que peuvent acheter les Bleus avec leur prime dans leur ville


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ce que peuvent acheter les Bleus avec leur prime dans leur ville



Salaire mérité

Bandes de jaloux ,
Vous avez le niveau ???


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2018)

Comme tous les quatre ans la FIFA va se gaver. Normal que les joueurs touchent leur part puisque ce sont eux qui font le spectacle.

La 3F reverse un peu moins d'un tiers des sommes perçues de la FIFA aux joueurs. Plus ils vont loin dans la compétition plus ce montant est important. Pour certains ce n’est même pas l’équivalent de leur salaire mensuel en club.

Une prime au mérite ! Quelle horreur !


----------



## Romuald (17 Juin 2018)

Et pendant ce temps la... 

allez les petits !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2018)

Pas au top les Allemands 

Bravo a une superbe équipe du Mexique


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Juin 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bravo a une superbe équipe du Mexique



Mexique-Allemagne : le but de Lozano provoque un mini-séisme à Mexico  

Et bravo aux confédérés !


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juin 2018)

Décidément, Moscou ne vaut rien aux Boches. 

Le Mexique est mon petit chéri à toutes les coupes du Monde. Très agréables à voir jouer, techniques, vifs, durs à la lutte, ils sont rarement récompensés au niveau de leurs qualités. 

Les Allemands ont eu tord d’y aller la fleur au fusil. Ils ont été violemment bougés et ont laissé des boulevards sur leurs arrières.

De nombreux manques : Khédira, Muller, Baoteng, Ozil. Prestation très insuffisante. Beaucoup de tirs mais peu de cadrés.

L’équipe de Löw est condamnée à battre la Suède (équipe d’emmerdeurs patentés) dans son prochain match. En cas de nul ou de défaite, c’est l’a sortie par la petite porte quasiment assurée. 


Le Brésil a été puni de n’avoir pas respecté le jeu.

Quand on prend son adversaire à la gorge comme ils l’ont fait durant les vingt premières minutes, on ne le lâche pas. 

Il fallait maintenir la tête des Suisses sous l’eau jusqu’à ce que mort s’en suive. Match bâclé.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Juin 2018)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Juin 2018)

​TheBig, ta pizza tu l'a commandée pour le début ou pour la fin?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> TheBig, ta pizza tu l'a commandée pour le début ou pour la fin?



Miam ! 
Ce soir ce sera une frite moyenne avec une portion de vol-au-vent ... J'en bave déjà !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2018)

Quant au match gagné contre le Panama, je dirais simplement : "A vaincre sans péril on triomphe sans gloire" ...


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juin 2018)

Les Belges font le plein contre un Panama très faible. Attention néanmoins à la défense car, avec cette formation à trois centraux, les côtés étaient libres et ça ne pardonnera pas contre les Anglais.

Mertens, Lukaku, Hazard et De Bruynes étaient dans leur sujet. S’ils y restent, la Belgique sera un concurrent redoutable.


À trop tergiverser, les Anglais ont failli se retrouver dans la même situation que le Brésil. Sauvés dans l’ultime minute contre des Tunisiens malchanceux.


La Suède a battu une très combative Corée du Sud. La catastrophe se rapproche petit à petit pour les Allemands.

Fin du premier tour de la phase de poule avec l’entrée en lice demain de la Pologne, la Colombie, le Sénégal et le Japon.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2018)

Elimination du Maroc


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2018)

Dommage. Ils méritaient mieux mais sont tombés dans un sale groupe et la défaite d’entrée contre l’Iran suite à un c.s.c. les a placé dans une situation impossible. Maintenant, avec l’Espagne et le Portugal, personne objectivement ne pouvait parier sur leurs chances.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2018)

L’Arabie Saoudite deuxième éliminé de la journée. La tête du groupe A se décidera lors du match Russie - Uruguay. L’Égypte, battue 3 à 1 hier soir par la Russie, disputera un match avec l’honneur comme seul enjeu.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2018)

_Ô majestueux condor des Andes,
Ramène-moi à la maison, dans les Andes_
(El Condor Pasa)






Il suffisait de demander. 

Bye bye Pérou.

Bravo DD. T’es le meilleur. On est qualifiés.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2018)

Carlos Bilardo avait raison : « Sampaoli est un entraîneur de 4e division ».

Mais non !

Messi !

Croatie 3 - 0 Argentine


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2018)

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Juin 2018)

J'ai adoré la pub VW passée au coup de sifflet de fin de 1ère mi-temps : "i_l y a des moments où il faut garder le silence !_" 

Pub pour l'e-Golf ! 

Hasard ou option choisie en fonction du score ?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2018)

Cons de Suédois ! ils auraient pu rendre service à tous le monde en sortant les Boches. M’enfin, comme disait Lineker…

Vive le Mexique !

Le Nigeria c’est fait l’Islande et laisse un espoir aux Argentins . Une finale explosive pour le groupe D : Nigeria - Argentine.


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Cons de Suédois ! ils auraient pu rendre service à tous le monde en sortant les Boches. M’enfin, comme disait Lineker…
> <...>


On peut dire que Neuer sauve les Allemands en toute fin de première mi-temps. Les Suédois étaient quand même très (trop) limités. Les Allemands sont peu inspirés mais un cran au-dessus malgré tout.
Si on veut battre les Allemands, il ne faut pas faire de faute près des dix-huit mètres, encore moins dans les cinq dernières minutes [c'est évidemment un attaquant qui a fait la boulette].

Bravo aux Colombiens : pas le match de l'année mais quand ils se mettent à jouer, c'est plus plaisant que le jeu stéréotypé des Polonais. Beaux buts (l'extérieur du pied de Falcao, c'est la classe).
Higuita et Valderrama ont toujours des coiffeurs (et barbiers) très talentueux.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2018)

Oui, superbes Colombiens !

Une autre finale explosive au programme de cette semaine : Colombie - Sénégal

Angleterre - Belgique ne s’annonce pas mal non plus.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2018)

On le voyait venir, même si on a un temps espéré le contraire, ce sera donc France - Argentine en 8e samedi.


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2018)

Je n'ai pas vu de match de l'EdF mais j'ai l'impression que ça joue un peu terne...
Côté Argentine, c'est assez incon(si)stant : il y a tellement de talent sur le terrain qu'un éclair est toujours possible (hier, il y en a eu trois dont deux gagnants, au milieu d'un certain marasme).

Bref : on risque de s'ennuyer ferme. Et les Français ont tout intérêt à monter d'un cran.

Quant à aujourd'hui, j'espère que la Serbie saura se surpasser et que les Coréens seront malgré tout motivés.


----------



## flotow (27 Juin 2018)

Tant que l'allemagne joue, ça garantie des restos plutôt vides les soirs de matchs !


----------



## usurp (27 Juin 2018)

Déçu par la prestation des bleus. J'en attendais plus des coiffeurs.
Pas assez la gnaque, trop de temporisation dans les transmissions, pas assez d'appels (ou esseulés et inutiles)
Il n'y a pas de leader, de "motivateur" sur le terrain.

Je garde espoir car le potentiel est là. J'ai l'impression que c'est le mental qui n'y est pas encore. Un problème récurent chez les Français (pas qu'en football)

-usurp-


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2018)

En première les deux équipes ont essayé mais les défenses ont dominé. En deuxième les Danois ont mis le bus, la remorque, les bagages et le conducteur.

Les bleus étaient assurés de leur première place donc ils n’allaient pas forcer le destin. Les Péruviens avaient joué à cela et se prirent un contre fatal.

Les certains « coiffeurs » ont raté le coche, notamment Lemar, décevant, gênant, vain. Très bonne entrée de Fékir, le seul sur 22 qui en voulait encore après la 70e.

Il faudra montrer autre chose contre l’Argentine mais l’enjeu ne sera pas le même.


----------



## flotow (27 Juin 2018)

Ouuuuh que ça crie dans mon quartier !


----------



## usurp (27 Juin 2018)

Exit l'Allemagne !!!!!
Incroyable !


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2018)

Oh P…tain !

Les Boches dehors ! 

Quel pied ! 

Merci la Suède, merci le Mexique, merci surtout la Corée du Sud.


----------



## flotow (27 Juin 2018)

Ici, c'est déjà la fin de la soirée
Les voisins qui s'étaient regroupés pour voir le match sont déjà sur le départ 

Et dire que ce matin on me disait que l'on allait déjà se faire sortir par l'Argentine au prochain tour... sans même penser à ce soir


----------



## usurp (27 Juin 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Oh P…tain !
> 
> Les Boches dehors !
> 
> ...


Ça sent la rancune de 82 & 86


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Ça sent la rancune de 82 & 86



De Verdun à Séville, n’oublions jamais la félonie teutonne.

À Guadalajara, on s’est mis à la faute tout seuls avec un coaching trop timoré. (une pensée pour le regretté Henri Michel)


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> De Verdun à Séville, n’oublions jamais la félonie teutonne.
> 
> À Guadalajara, on s’est mis à la faute tout seuls avec un coaching trop timoré. (une pensée pour le regretté Henri Michel)


Par souci d'équité, on n'oubliera quand même pas le Palatinat... 

On peut applaudir les Coréens qui ont joué le jeu jusqu'au bout alors que ce n'était que pour l'honneur. C'est dans l'esprit de la compétition. Je pense que, discrètement, le président du Mexique pourra envoyer à l'ambassadeur de Corée à Mexico un carton de la meilleure tequila du pays...

Allez, maintenant c'est aux Serbes de jouer.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2018)

Le Brésil a fait le taf. Les Suisses sont passés, on se demande comment. Certains rappellent que le siège de la FIFA est à Zurich.

Gros match en vue avec Colombie - Sénégal : défaite impossible, nul inconcevable.


----------



## Madalvée (28 Juin 2018)

Samedi les vacances pour les bleus…


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2018)

Madalvée a dit:


> Samedi les vacances pour les bleus…


…ciel.

Les bleu-ciel et blanc.

Non mais !


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2018)

La Colombie bat le Sénégal par 1 - 0. Le Japon, défait par les Polonais sur le même score, décroche son billet pour les 8e grâce à la règle du fair-play (le moins de cartons). Il n’y a plus de pays africain dans cette coupe du monde.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2018)

Angleterre 0 - 1 Belgique

Match à petite vitesse. Les deux équipes ont planté leurs banderilles mais sans plus.

Les déclarations d’avant match du sélectionneur Belge qui préférait finir deuxième pour éviter le Brésil et rester à Moscou ont jeté une certaine suspicion sur la partie. Mais les joueurs de foot de ce niveau sont avant tout des compétiteurs et même s’ils n’ont pas forcé leur talent, même s’il s’agissait pour l’essentiel des remplaçants, ils ont chacun tenté de remporter le match.

Panama 1 - Tunisie 2


----------



## Bartolomeo (28 Juin 2018)

Particulière je dirais pour l'instant cette coupe du monde !
L'Allemagne franchement j'aurais pas cru ...
Mes deux bleds, France et Portugal, proposent un jeu bien naze (surtout les toss) mais bon ça avance ...

Moon, t'en penses quoi, toi, de la VAR ?


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2018)

Dans l’ensemble une bonne chose même si certaines décisions ont manqué de cohérence.

Hier le premier but coréen est déclaré hors-jeu dans un premier temps. La VAR a démontré qu’il n’en était rien. Image irréfutable.

Ce soir, un pénalty est finalement refusé au Sénégal. Même avec les images, l’interprétation reste ouverte. Pour moi, l’intervention était licite.

Dans les cas « à interprétation » on a simplement déplacé le problème. Pour les hors-jeu c’est une très bonne chose.

Il faut savoir que ce n’est pas l’arbitre qui réclame la VAR mais la VAR qui contacte l’arbitre si elle le juge nécessaire, même si l’homme de champs reste maître des décisions.

Globalement, je trouve qu’elle est mieux utilisée à la Coupe du Monde que ce que j’ai vu cette saison en Bundesliga.


----------



## Bartolomeo (29 Juin 2018)

J'étais férocement pour ... ne serait-ce que parce qu'à terme c'était inévitable dans l'évolution du foot ... mais certaines absences de la VAR devant des actions que je jugeais flagrantes me rendent plus septique.
Sur Sané Moon, pour le coup, il n’y a vraiment pas d’interprétation.
Elle y est la faute. Combien de fois j’en ai obtenu de la sorte...
Mais au ralenti, tu ne ressens pas l’impact. C’est injouable pour l’attaquant. C’est une faute. Emmerdant et inévitable ce genre de situation.

A voir ce que ça donne avec le temps ... Le but est à mes yeux de virer le ressentiment dégueulasse à la fin d'un match type Séville 82.

Faut retoucher un peu...


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juin 2018)

Il touche clairement le ballon avant le contact avec le joueur. C’est pour cela que l’arbitre s’est déjugé. Sinon autant interdire les tacles.

C’est sûr que la vidéo entraîne une réévaluation de ces situations. À vitesse réelle l’arbitre ne peut juger que sur son impression.
Sans VAR = pénalty
Avec VAR = non pénalty

Sans la VAR, dans le doute, on siffle le hors-jeu.
Avec la VAR, on laisse se poursuivre l’action et on juge après.

C’est un autre football. Certains peuvent le regretter.


----------



## Bartolomeo (29 Juin 2018)

Marrant ... moi, sur la vidéo, je vois le mollet d’abord toucher le tibia de Sané puis toute de suite après le ballon.
https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6n188t

Mais c’est chaud de voir. 

Sinon, il y a un truc que je constate de plus en plus.
OK, ils sont peut être chargés mais enchaîner championnat, deux coupes nationales (dans certains pays) les coupes européennes et là, rincés au moment de partir en vacances, tu leur colles une coupe du monde... normal que physiquement ça s’équilibre entre les petits et les grands.

C’est peut être pas si con de coller la coupe du monde et l’euro pendant la période de Noël comme certains le préconisent.

Kanté qui avait du mal à respirer le premier match ... là, tu te dis, y a un blême.


----------



## Bartolomeo (29 Juin 2018)

Mendy ... forfait contre l'Argentine ... sans déconner ??? 
J'me demande encore pourquoi Deschamps l'a pris.

Demain : 
France - Argentine
Portugal - Uruguay

Les choses sérieuses commencent...


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2018)

Vous en parlez tout le temps

mais c'est quoi le football ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (29 Juin 2018)

Ça t'intéresse vraiment de savoir ?


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juin 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Mendy ... forfait contre l'Argentine ... sans déconner ???
> J'me demande encore pourquoi Deschamps l'a pris.



C’est le meilleur arrière latéral gauche offensif dont on dispose.

Un pari… perdu visiblement.

Au niveau des tests physiques Mendy était au top du top. Par contre sur le terrain, pendant un match, ce n’est que l’ombre de lui-même.

DD aurait du écouter Guardiola qui restait très septique sur la capacité de Mendy à fournir une prestation de haut niveau. Il aurait pu aussi écouter Jardim sur Sidibé et son genou plus que limite.

M’enfin, comme le racontait Domenech l’autre soir, il avait dit à ses adjoints de ne jamais le laisser prendre un joueur blessé. Et il a pris Viera à l’Euro 2008…

Ça nous arrive à tous un jour ou l’autre de déroger à nos principes mais c’est rarement une option gagnante.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juin 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Vous en parlez tout le temps
> 
> mais c'est quoi le football ?



https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Football

Bonne lecture.


----------



## Bartolomeo (29 Juin 2018)

C'est surtout que quand je jouais ... j'ai toujours constaté que tu te blesses 3 mois et c'est trois mois pour revenir au niveau.
Couru d'avance que Mendy était cuit ... Regarde Falcao, le temps qu'il a mis à retrouver un niveau décent après que son genou ait fini en panini bolognaise !


----------



## Bartolomeo (29 Juin 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Vous en parlez tout le temps
> 
> mais c'est quoi le football ?


Je vais t'filer ma vision du truc et pourquoi depuis mioche je kiffe ce jeu. (j'omets le côté le papa qui emmène son môme dans un stade où l'ambiance te fait halluciner...)

D'abord il y a la limite invisible et constamment mobile du jeu (à ne pas confondre avec les limites du terrain) déterminée par la règle du hors-jeu, frontière définie par le positionnement du dernier défenseur.
C'est ce qui permet l'intérêt de tout développement stratégique pour contrer l'adversaire. Le mec lambda ne voit que des Gus qui poussent la baballe alors qu'un match ennuyeux en apparence peut livrer une véritable bataille stratégique pour celui qui sait y regarder un peu.
(le gros défaut des matchs télévisés d'ailleurs par rapport au stade, tu ne vois pas l'ensemble des positionnements des joueurs, les courses, les fausses pistes etc ...)

Ensuite, il faut considérer que c'est peut-être le sport collectif le plus anti-naturel qui soit. Tu manipules un objet avec les pieds (la logique veut qu'on le fasse avec la main).
Considère aussi que dans la plupart des autres sport de ballon, quand tu as la balle, elle est dans ton champ de vision (hauteur de tête) hors au foot, ce n'est pas le cas d'où la nécessité de manipuler très souvent le ballon sans le regarder, ce qui complique encore la chose.
Le ballon ne t'appartient jamais, tu ne le tiens jamais avec toi, tu ne fais qu'évoluer avec par petites touches, tu es toujours en danger de le perdre et le danger vient de partout quand tu as la balle. Le plus souvent tu ne le vois pas arriver.

En gros être un bon joueur de foot demande une technique de ballon très difficile à obtenir, de réfléchir et d'anticiper très vite ce que tu vas faire (deux à trois secondes avant d'être chargé par un adversaire), une condition physique de malade (tu fais des fractionnés pendant 90 minutes et bien souvent plein gaz!), une connaissance du comportement et des caractéristiques de chaque joueur sur le terrain etc ...

Ouaip ... le foot c'est pas juste un truc où des mecs poussent la balle dans les cages ... suffit d'essayer de le pratiquer vraiment pour se rendre compte comme c'est chaud de devenir un bon pratiquant.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juin 2018)

Guardiola disait justement dans une interview au sujet de Mendy qu’il faut un long temps d’adaptation pour que la tête et le jambes se synchronisent renouveau après de telles blessures. Physiquement il peut paraître apte — et tous les compteurs médicaux étaient au vert — mais la vérité restera toujours le terrain.


----------



## flotow (30 Juin 2018)

j'ai commencé sur 183 kHz (E1) puis continué sur DasErste

j'ai raté le but français mais j'ai vu le but argentin


----------



## flotow (30 Juin 2018)

pfff le commentaire qui dit "equipe tricolore"


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juin 2018)

Messi à la plage !


----------



## PJG (30 Juin 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Messi à la plage !


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juin 2018)

Quel match ! Heureusement, je ne suis pas cardiaque. Je suis passé de la joie, à l’effroi, retour à la joie et puis l’angoisse. Ouf !

Le but de Pavard !!!

Tchao Argentina. Maradona reste le plus grand.

Au suivant.


----------



## flotow (30 Juin 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quel match ! Heureusement, je ne suis pas cardiaque. Je suis passé de la joie, à l’effroi, retour à la joie et puis l’angoisse. Ouf !
> 
> Le but de Pavard !!!



et encore plus au ralenti !


----------



## flotow (30 Juin 2018)

après la 80e, je ne sais pas si c'est la pression de l'Argentine ou une attente de fin de match, mais le troisième but argentin, je ne l'attendait pas...


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2018)

Exit le Portugal (_cool !_). Les Français vont devoir s'accrocher face à la Celeste parce qu'ils sont bien organisés _et_ assez talentueux.
Dommage qu'ils ne puissent se tenir d'en rajouter chaque fois qu'on les effleure...

Je n'ai pas pu voir le premier match mais on dirait bien que ça a été le plus beau de cette CdM 2018 pour le moment. Avec des buts formidables.


----------



## PJG (30 Juin 2018)




----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juin 2018)

flotow a dit:


> après la 80e, je ne sais pas si c'est la pression de l'Argentine ou une attente de fin de match, mais le troisième but argentin, je ne l'attendait pas...


Moi si. On reculait trop depuis dix minutes. Il faudra que Monsieur Deschamps corrige cette tendance déjà vue contre le Pérou.

La plus belle action de Messi dans cette compétition. Il s’est reculé pour se dépêtrer du marquage et puis ce centre au millimètre pour le Kun Agüero. La balle lobe Varane et retombe juste à point.


----------



## flotow (30 Juin 2018)

je sais pas si c'est mieux de jouer contre des argentins qui sont supers agressifs ou des uruguayens qui font le cinéma a chaque action.

@moon : ca, pour s'être reculé, on était bien chez nous


----------



## Bartolomeo (1 Juillet 2018)

Enfin un vrai match avec des actions de folie, et des rebondissements !!!
Les français m'ont fait kiffer.
Le rush de Mbappé !!!  ... le match des deux latéraux alors qu'on se demandait qui allait jouer là, il y a encore 3 mois !
Faut leur souhaiter qu'ils maintiennent cet état d'esprit.

Les toss se sont fait blousés comme des merdes par les uruguayens  ! Mais rien d'étonnant, équipe bien vieillissante et pas à la hauteur ... je crains la grosse traversé du désert là. Après l'arrêt de Pepe, Fonte, Quaresma, Moutinho et bientôt CR7 ... je ne vois pas trop de relève qui arrive. 

Tout un symbole hier, Messi et CR7 se sont fait sortir de la coupe du monde par la petite porte le même jour après avoir régné en maître sur la planète foot depuis plus de 10 piges. L'un a jamais existé sans l'autre, marrant.

Mine de rien, il y a un paquet de guss qu'on ne reverra plus en équipe nationale. Avec ceux déjà cités, faut ajouter Kun Aguero, Di Maria, Mascherano, Higuain, Thomas Muller, Ozil etc... la fin d'une génération.


----------



## Bartolomeo (1 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Maradona reste le plus grand.


Nan mec ... le plus grand c'était Ronnie !!!  Courte période certes, mais j'ai jamais vu un mec réaliser ce qu'il faisait avec autant de virtuosité. Il savait tout faire. Il avait tout.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2018)

J’ai vu Ronaldo, j’ai vu Maradona. Y’a pas photo. Après, ce n’était plus le même football.

Quand Dieu voulait jouer au football il s’incarnait en Diego Armando Maradona. Le diable aussi. À eux deux ils ont pulvérisé l’Angleterre en 1986. La plus belle coupe du monde de ma vie (encore dans les langes en 1970).

Le ballon était l’extension du corps de Maradona — d’ailleurs, il l’est toujours.


----------



## flotow (1 Juillet 2018)

yen a qui regardent espagne-russie ?
je regarde depuis la 70e et les espagnols font bien courir les russes

par contre, tout le monde est claqué maintenant...


----------



## flotow (1 Juillet 2018)

olala, les tirs au buts

ils étaient favoris les russes ?


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2018)

Les espagouins mordent la poussière dans la terre sacrée de Russie.

Bonheur céleste !


----------



## Bartolomeo (1 Juillet 2018)

Moon ... je parlais de Ronaldinho Gaúcho. The best !!! 
Ses deux premières années au Barça est à mes yeux ce que j'ai vu de plus incroyable...
Ce n'est pas le plus performant, c'est clair, il y en a un paquet qui ont fait mieux mais le niveau qu'il a atteint pendant en gros 3 ans, même Maradona n'a jamais été aussi fort.

Bon sinon rigolo c'te coupe du monde : Allemagne, Argentine, Portugal, Espagne dehors et Italie même pas là d'office ... ça nous change !


----------



## flotow (1 Juillet 2018)

Ok, 1:0 des la première minute  pour le DK


----------



## flotow (1 Juillet 2018)

mmm, 1:1 avant la 4e...


----------



## Bartolomeo (1 Juillet 2018)

J’annonce 18-16 pour les croates !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2018)

Oui, j’ai bien compris. J’aimais beaucoup Ronaldo, el fenomeno, c’était un joueur fantastique que les blessures l’ont flingué. Ronaldo était un finisseur et Maradona un créateur. Mais Maradona c’est plus que du football, c’est l’essence du football, la passion, la folie, la beauté. Ce qui nous fait vibrer.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2018)

Même si Ronaldo c’était énorme :





Ronaldo jouait dans de grandes équipes. Maradona rendait grandes les équipes dans lesquelles il jouait.


----------



## Bartolomeo (1 Juillet 2018)

On chipote hein ... je te suis ... Maradona c’etait un Alien ... je me souviens d’une de ses interviews après sa retraite où il se demandait quelle carrière il aurait fait s’il avait eu une hygiène irréprochable.

Je me souviens aussi quand il revient de suspension avec Boca, à l’engagement, il fait deux jongles, frappe et but !!! Du rond central ! Un malade !

Mais lui ... Mama mia :


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2018)

Ah oui. J’aimais bien ce fou. Je me suis toujours dit qu’il n’était pas né à la bonne époque, dans le bon football. Chez Télé Santana il aurait cassé la baraque.

En 2002, il était un peu bridé par le jeu collectif trop prudent du Brésil, et quand même... Ce type était un cheval fou, un maverick, il JOUAIT au football alors que les autre jouaient des match de football. Et puis un type extra, sympathique, pas « j'pense à ma pomme » pour deux sous. Une bulle de savon dans un monde trop sérieux.


----------



## Bartolomeo (1 Juillet 2018)

Il faisait des trucs de malade aux meilleurs joueurs du monde et il se marrait comme nous à la cour de l’école.

Tant qu’on y est sur les anciens... en Espagne, ils se souviennent bien de Paulo Futre, un des joueurs à avoir lancé le foot moderne cad l’attaquant qui joue lancé en plein rush. On compare à tort Messi à Maradona alors qu’il est dans le style bien plus l’heritier de Futre.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2018)

Je me souviens, Futré. En 86 il est passé trop vite à la trappe. C’était un des grands noms du Mundial mexicain.

Quand je regarde ces vidéos d'époque… il ne fallait pas avoir peur pour se lancer comme ça. Les défenseurs avaient tous leur CAP boucherie.


----------



## Bartolomeo (1 Juillet 2018)

Ouaip ... il a mal fini sa carrière à la Reggiana puis au Milan AC, les italiens ont fait de son genou un panini bolognaise à deux reprises ...

Maradona aussi a eu du mérite, ils n’etaient pas protégés par les arbitres.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2018)

Oh! Le penalty stoppé !

Il faudra qu’on m’explique, une telle faute ça vaut le rouge, pas le jaune.

Bon. Tirs aux buts, comme l’autre match.


----------



## Bartolomeo (1 Juillet 2018)

Les gardiens de but à l’honneur ... match chiant ... les croates à surveiller.

Sur le jaune bah ... risible, c’est clairement un rouge.
Le colombien contre le Japon qui arrête avec la main, rouge direct ... par contre, un tacle par derrière qui empêche le but, là c’est dans l’esprit !


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2018)

Croatie.

Un beau duel de gardiens.

Pour le carton, je viens d’avoir l’explication sur l’Equipe TV : la double peine n’existe plus. La préconisation aux arbitres est de mettre jaune si le geste n’est pas dangereux. Boaf...


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2018)

On aura donc une finale originale, avec au moins une équipe inhabituelle (Angleterre, une seule finale) ou une équipe qui n'est jamais parvenue à ce niveau. Par exemple Brésil - Angleterre ou Brésil - Croatie [je ne pense pas que les Colombiens parviennent à être suffisamment constants, malheureusement].

J'aimerais bien que les Mexicains, ayant déjà réussi à battre les Allemands, parviennent à se débarrasser de leur complexe vis-à-vis des Brésiliens mais je n'y crois pas.


----------



## Bartolomeo (2 Juillet 2018)

Les seuls qui puissent fumer les brésiliens, ce sont les français.
J'attends un France - Angleterre en finale.


----------



## flotow (2 Juillet 2018)

Hé, le quart est uniquement sur une chaîne à péage ?
Ici, tous les matchs sont en clairs sur deux chaines publiques (DasErste / ZDF). C'est pas mal. Et je ne crois pas que la redevance soit plus chère qu'en France.
C'est pt'et pour ça que je regarde autant 
Mais c'est bien la seule fois que je regarde la TV en allemand !

Amusant, ils ont collé l'interview d'été de Angela Merkel entre les deux matchs hier.
Enfin, c'est planifié bien à l'avance, mais c'est un drôle de timing tout de même.


----------



## Bartolomeo (2 Juillet 2018)

Je pense pas que ce tableau soit à jour sur les diffusions.
Sinon pour les liens du net, il y a ici entre autres : http://livetv.sx/frx/


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2018)

A cette heure, le Mexique perd mais tient la dragée haute au Brésil.

Il aura fallu une fulgurance du 19 brésilien (sauf erreur) pour mettre à défaut la défense mexicaine.

Ce n'est pas terminé.

Mais trop d'imprécisions de mexicains et une vraie qualité des brésiliens pour se rouler au sol.


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2018)

88ème minute 2-0 sur une nième mauvaise relance des mexicains.
Dommage pour eux.

Tant mieux pour la suite de la compétition.


----------



## Bartolomeo (2 Juillet 2018)

Et bah ... ça va être chaud ces brésiliens ... c'est une machine de guerre, je ne leur vois pas de points faible...
Des chiens de la casse derrière et des diables devant ...
Va falloir leur rentrer dedans à l'ancienne pour espérer en venir à bout ...
Ils ont un effectif de malades !


----------



## flotow (2 Juillet 2018)

pff Neymar qui fait le guignol 5 minutes a terre genre il va perdre sa jambe, et 5 minutes plus tard, passe décisive...


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2018)

Yep. Il sont souverains.

Les Mexicains ont vaillamment attaqué au début mais ils ont trop essayé de maîtriser dans la surface. Il fallait frapper direct et ne pas se poser de questions. Une seconde pour un contrôle de balle c’était déjà de trop, les Brésiliens refermaient la porte.

Je pense qu’il n’y a que la France qui pourra les arrêter. Si elle tombe contre l’Uruguay, les Brésiliens sont quasiment assurés du titre.

Ce soir Belgique - Japon.

Les commentateurs belges se voient déjà en quart contre le Brésil. J’espère que leur équipe ne commet pas la même erreur.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


> pff Neymar qui fait le guignol 5 minutes a terre genre il va perdre sa jambe, et 5 minutes plus tard, passe décisive...


Oui, pénible.

Avec son talent, il n’a pas besoin de ça.


----------



## Bartolomeo (2 Juillet 2018)

Les belges ... j'y crois pas trop ... à part Meunier c'est trop moyen derrière ...

Concernant Neymar, c'est vrai qu'il pête les c... avec son attitude de merde mais objectivement, il se fait méchamment découpé et il y retourne ... il a vraiment du génie ce mec ! 

Mais celui qui m'a impressionné aujourd'hui, c'est Willian ! 

Fallait se les farcir les mexicains ... très belle équipe.


----------



## flotow (2 Juillet 2018)

les japonais qui ont manqué de faire comme les danois hier... Mais c'est passé juste à côté !


----------



## Bartolomeo (2 Juillet 2018)

Bien indécis pour l'instant ... si les jap' arrêtent de croire que ce sont des billes quand ils attaquent, ils pourraient bien faire un joli coup !


----------



## flotow (2 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Bien indécis pour l'instant ... si les jap' arrêtent de croire que ce sont des billes quand ils attaquent, ils pourraient bien faire un joli coup !


2:0 quoi 
en tout cas c'est reposant, ya pas de grands gestes ou de comédie sur la pelouse !


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


> 2:0 quoi
> en tout cas c'est reposant, ya pas de grands gestes ou de comédie sur la pelouse !


Faudrait que les Belges se ressaisissent : après le deuxième but, on les dirait anesthésiés.

Sympa, les Japonais : leur jeu est plaisant. Un peu lent mais plaisant.


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2018)

Ça s'annonce bien pour le Brésil...


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2018)

Bon. Ça, y est, les Belges y sont enfin.


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2018)

Hé hé. trop naïfs les Nippons.


----------



## Bartolomeo (2 Juillet 2018)

Ce Kagawa, le 10 japonais qui joue à Dortmund ... j'ai surkiffé ... enfin à 10 à l'ancienne, joueur en voie de disparition à cause de l'obsession des gazelles galopantes dans les centres de formation !

J'ai adoré les japs ...

La Belgique ... je mise pas un kopeck dessus !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> La Belgique ... je mise pas un kopeck dessus !



 ... Moi c'est sur le Portugal que je ne mise pas un kopeck ...  Quoi, c'est déjà fini pour le Portugal ...  ... Désolé !


----------



## Bartolomeo (2 Juillet 2018)

Vieille crapule ... frapper un homme à terre ... aucun principe !!! 

Zebig ... si Domenech belge ne revient pas à un 4-3-3 avec Fellaini devant la défense ... tu vas voir ce que c'est un viol par les brésiliens !!!


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Ce Kagawa, le 10 japonais qui joue à Dortmund ... j'ai surkiffé ... enfin à 10 à l'ancienne, joueur en voie de disparition à cause de l'obsession des gazelles galopantes dans les centres de formation !
> 
> J'ai adoré les japs ...
> 
> La Belgique ... je mise pas un kopeck dessus !


Très bon, en effet, ce Kagawa. La classe.
C'était un bon match, plaisant, un peu long à venir mais avec buts et suspense au final.
J'étais un peu plus pour les Japonais dont j'aime le jeu un peu "beau style" et très collectif. Mais de voir les Belges en Quarts, c'est sympathique et mérité. Simplement, il va falloir que Lukaku s'y mette un peu plus : contre le Brésil, il ne faut pas louper les occasions.

L'ennui, ce serait quand même la défense, pas performante.


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2018)

Demain, j'espère que ma seconde équipe de coeur saura expliquer aux Britanniques qu'ils peuvent rentrer à la maison...

[Idéalement, pour que la famille soit contente, il faudrait une finale France - Colombie.]


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Mais celui qui m'a impressionné aujourd'hui, c'est Willian !



Oui. Certains commentateurs français le critiquaient pas plus tard que hier soir. Il a fait un très grand match.

Les Belges ont eu du cul et surtout Kawashima est une tanche. Fellani et Chadli sont les vrais artisans de cette victoire.

Belgique = défense en carton. Si Martinez maintien cette organisation à 3, avec le fantôme de Kompani en sus, le Brésil va se faire un gros plaisir en quart.


----------



## Bartolomeo (2 Juillet 2018)

Avec ce qu’on a vu cet après-midi et l’opposition mexicaine ... le Brésil c’est beaucoup trop gros pour les belges.
Je maintiens que les seuls en mesure d’y arriver, ce sont les bleus.

Cas contraire, Brasil campeão ...


----------



## Bartolomeo (2 Juillet 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Demain, j'espère que ma seconde équipe de coeur saura expliquer aux Britanniques qu'ils peuvent rentrer à la maison...
> 
> [Idéalement, pour que la famille soit contente, il faudrait une finale France - Colombie.]


Si James est remis ... moi je mise sur les colombiens.
Les glawishs m’impressionnent que dalle.

Le trio James - Quintero - Falcao ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juillet 2018)

Ce qui m'a le plus étonné au cours de Belgique-Japon, ce sont les présentateurs qui, à tout bout de champ, gueulaient : "ça caille ... ça caille ..." alors qu'il faisait pratiquement 30 degrés sur le terrain ...


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2018)

Suède - Suisse

Le laxatif après les agapes.


----------



## Bartolomeo (3 Juillet 2018)

Ne vous étonnez pas si dans ce match, vous trouvez que ça joue souvent long ... ce ne sont que des contrôles de ballon en fait !


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2018)

J’ai l’impression de voir un match de Ligue 1.


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2018)

Rien.
J'ai confondu avec le Tour de France !


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Rien.
> J'ai confondu avec le Tour de France !



Pourquoi ? Toi aussi t’es asthmatique ? Le vélo est la cure miracle paraît-il.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2018)

Ils étaient tous tellement maladroits que j’étais certain que ça passerait par un c.s.c. 


La Suède en ¼


C’était _Voyage au bout de l’ennui_. Un film de Bergman sur un scénario de Godard. Ou l’inverse.


----------



## Bartolomeo (3 Juillet 2018)

Merde ... je viens de me réveiller ... j'ai manqué quelque chose ???


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2018)

Un presque-penalty dans la dernière minute du temps additionnel et un carton rouge.

Du coup les mecs de la VAR ont du se réveiller eux aussi.


Par instant, j’ai cru entendre des vuvuzelas mais c’était le public qui ronflait.


----------



## da capo (3 Juillet 2018)

trop trop dommage pour la Colombie


----------



## flotow (3 Juillet 2018)

da capo a dit:


> trop trop dommage pour la Colombie


Juste regardé les tirs au but. Dommage. 
Et puis sur le dernier, il la touche, mais un peu court pour l'arrêter !


----------



## da capo (3 Juillet 2018)

À cette heure, mes pronostics sont :

La Suède ne devrait pas tenir face à l'Angleterre.
Le Brésil va éteindre le feu des diables rouges
La France devrait dominer l'Uruguay.
Et la Croatie va exploser la Russie.


----------



## flotow (3 Juillet 2018)

Et les pronostics pour France - Brésil ?
3:0 ?


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2018)

Pendant longtemps, la Suède a été la bête noire de l'Angleterre. Donc les Anglais n'ont pas encore gagné.
J'espère que la Croatie va battre la Russie.
Je ne vois pas la Belgique battre le Brésil.
Quant à la France... ça devrait être plus difficile que contre l'Argentine. Et on s'est pris trois buts, quand même. C'est à 50-50.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juillet 2018)

Je ne les ai pas trouvés fringants ces Anglais. Face aux Suédois les chances sont égales.

Dans cette partie du tableau mes préférés restent les Croates. Je les vois bien en finale.

Dans l’autre partie, une demi-finale France - Brésil semble se profiler. Toutefois, si ça se tient sur le papier, c’est sur le terrain que née la vérité.

Vendredi apportera les réponses. Allez les Bleus !


----------



## Bartolomeo (6 Juillet 2018)

Je regardais vit'fait ... ça fait un bail que la France n'a pas battu l'Uruguay ... va falloir maillocher sévère ! 

J'y crois pas trop mais j'espère que les belges vont créer la surprise ...

Allez les bleus !


----------



## Bartolomeo (6 Juillet 2018)

Les uruguayens mettent des j’tons ... les français un but ...


----------



## flotow (6 Juillet 2018)

Olala, la tête de Varane, la recup' de Mbappé (mais personne pour récupérer)
L'arrêt de Lloris dans les arrêts de jeu...
Et le jeu super agressif des Uruguayens... 

Petite pub avec Pogba !
Et des pubs avec les joueurs de l'équipe allemande... tout sourire


----------



## flotow (6 Juillet 2018)

Olala Mbappé, quelle idée d'avoir voulu copier les Uruguayens...


----------



## flotow (6 Juillet 2018)

Deschamps il a la patate


----------



## Bartolomeo (6 Juillet 2018)

On a une vraie équipe de bonhommes ... c’est solide ... on peut y croire ... ils étaient tous dans leur match.

Suspense pour ce soir.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> On a une vraie équipe de bonhommes ... c’est solide ... on peut y croire ... ils étaient tous dans leur match.
> 
> Suspense pour ce soir.



Très. belle équipe de Belgique


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2018)

Ce qui me gene , c'est que si la Belgique gagne , elle joue contre la France

J'aime ces deux Pays mon coeur balance entre les deux pays pour des raisons de famille

tu le sais thebiglebowsky !!

ahhhhh c'est chiant ces matchs , notre coeur balance toujours pour une équipe

Bisous a vous

Bon match


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2018)

Séduisants, ces Belges. Ce qui me fait plaisir est que, contrairement à trop d'équipes, ils ne sont pas intimidés par leurs adversaires [certaines équipes sud-américaines devraient s'en inspirer].
Neymar Jr. est sans doute un joueur remarquable mais je n'ai pas de chance : les quelques fois où je le vois jouer, il est plutôt insipide. Comme une bonne partie de ses coéquipiers.

Belgique - France, cela aurait un côté Championnat d'Europe...


----------



## flotow (6 Juillet 2018)

bompi a dit:


> [certaines équipes sud-américaines devraient s'en inspirer].



Tu veux parler du Mexique ?
Je demande, car c'est l'Amérique du Nord


----------



## flotow (6 Juillet 2018)

Neymar qui plonge en avant pour essayer d'avoir un penalty 

Ces 20 dernières minutes, le Brésil essayé plein de trucs, mais ça ne fonctionne pas vraiment. 
C'est comme appuyer sur les deux boutons et secouer le flipper


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2018)

Quel beau match

Felicitation a la Belgique  

Une demi finale européenne 

Que du bonheur 

Bravo a la Belgique


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Juillet 2018)

Chapeau ! 

Championnat d'Europe désormais


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Chapeau !
> 
> Championnat d'Europe désormais



Non c'est la coupe du monde


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Tu veux parler du Mexique ?
> Je demande, car c'est l'Amérique du Nord


Non, je parlais bien d'Amérique du Sud, par exemple le Chili et la Colombie. Il y a quatre ans, ce sont les Allemands, avec leur jeu efficace (à ce moment-là...) qui ne se sont pas posé des questions inutiles et ont fait ce que les autres auraient dû faire.

Donc : Bravo, chers Belges. Que la kriek et la gueuze coulent à flot !! La victoire est bien méritée.


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non c'est la coupe du monde


Avec des équipes européennes seulement, ou assimilées (avec les Anglais, toujours difficile de se prononcer, avec les Russes pareillement...)


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2018)

Le prochain match  

Mardi a st petersburg


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2018)

Victoire de Martinez. Son option très offensive d’entrée à perturbé les Brésiliens.

Par contre, rien compris au coaching de Tite.

J’ai eu l’impression de revoir le Brésil de 1998, en finale, au deuxième buts ils étaient complètement à l’ouest.

Rendez-vous à Saint-Petersbourg.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Victoire de Martinez. Son option très offensive d’entrée à perturbé les Brésiliens.
> 
> Par contre, rien compris au coaching de Tite.
> 
> ...



Mème sensations


----------



## Bartolomeo (6 Juillet 2018)

Le match de Hazard !!! [emoji28]

Ça promet pour la demi finale ... les belges jouent au football ... ça va nous changer de toutes les équipes qu’on a rencontré depuis le début ! 

Demi finale totalement inédite ! [emoji1360]


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Le match de Hazard !!! [emoji28]


Effectivement, il a fait un très très gros travail de récupération. Le premier pour la relance.


L’Histoire est respectée, jamais une équipe sud-américaine ne triomphe en Europe depuis 1958.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juillet 2018)

​


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2018)

Bon résumé du match.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2018)

Belle victoire de l'Angleterre


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Juillet 2018)

Comme ça va être bon de leur botter les fesses en finale !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Comme ça va être bon de leur botter les fesses en finale !!!


On n’y est pas encore.

Eux non plus d’ailleurs.


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Juillet 2018)

Clair ... avec cette coupe du monde tout est possible ... mais je le sens gros comme un camion !


----------



## flotow (7 Juillet 2018)

on est quand meme plus proche de la finale que le brésil ou l'Allemagne 

et dire que je serais dans le train pendant presque toute la finale..


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juillet 2018)

Cette coupe du monde ne ressemble à aucune. Tous les gros « favoris » sont sortis. Ne reste que la France et la Belgique, des « favoris » de deuxième niveau et des « surprises » comme l’Angleterre et la Croatie ou la Russie.

On n’est peut-être pas au bout des surprises. La finale sera de toute façon inédite.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> ... mais je le sens gros comme un camion !



Tu vas surtout le sentir passer, ouais !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juillet 2018)

J'habite dans une région frontalière à quelques kms de la France.

Avec nos amis français, on a l'habitude de faire la fête ensemble en toute occasion ... Alors, mardi, *peu importe le résultat*, la grosse fiesta sera au rendez-vous !

A l'issue du match, on leur demandera simplement (et gentiment) de replier leurs drapeaux bleu blanc rouge, de bouffer leurs coqs, de ne pas klaxonner, de se mettre la queue entre les jambes et de rentrer chez eux !  ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juillet 2018)

​... et mercredi matin le titre sera : "ben merde, alors !"


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'habite dans une région frontalière à quelques kms de la France.
> 
> Avec nos amis français, on a l'habitude de faire la fête ensemble en toute occasion ... Alors, mardi, *peu importe le résultat*, la grosse fiesta sera au rendez-vous !
> 
> A l'issue du match, on leur demandera simplement (et gentiment) de replier leurs drapeaux bleu blanc rouge, de bouffer leurs coqs, de ne pas klaxonner, de se mettre la queue entre les jambes et de rentrer chez eux !  ...



À part ça, vous espérez affronter qui pour le match de la troisième place ?


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juillet 2018)

Russie - Croatie

Un match avec un scénario dingue.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> À part ça, vous espérez affronter qui pour le match de la troisième place ?



Exactement !  Et nous aurons un jour de repos supplémentaire par rapport à notre adversaire de la finale ! 

Faut simplement espérer que les belges ne sangloteront pas trop fort, risquant de perturber le repos bien mérité de notre valeureuse équipe !


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juillet 2018)

Au revoir équipe russe. Bravo pour la performance.

La Croatie aux tirs aux buts.

Avec deux matchs de 120 minutes dans les pattes, ils ne vont pas être frais devant les rosbifs.


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juillet 2018)

Les belges et les français sont cousins, dit-on 
On dit également : "Qui aime bien châtie bien" 

Ils vont voir combien on les aime !


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2018)

Ne vendons pas la peau du lion des Flandres et les plumes du coq wallon avant le coup de sifflet final.


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juillet 2018)

Un bon résumé du match à venir : 






​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2018)

Amis français, souvenez vous du *11 juillet 1302 *... Il est écrit :

_Les milices flamandes, sans souci des codes de la chevalerie, tuent à qui mieux mieux piétons et chevaliers sans se soucier de faire des prisonniers. Robert d'Artois lui-même est tué.

Les vainqueurs ramassent dans la boue de la plaine de Groeninghe les ornements abandonnés par les chevaliers français. Ces fameux éperons d'or, au nombre d'un demi-millier, iront orner l'église Notre-Dame de Courtrai. (...)_​
Alors, la question que je me pose est : "Où va t'on pendre les attributs des bleus cette fois-ci ???" ...  ... 





Pffff ! Votre coq fait piètre figure à côté de ça ! ​


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2018)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Amis français, souvenez vous du *11 juillet 1302 *... Il est écrit :
> Alors, la question que je me pose est : "Où va t'on pendre les attributs des bleus cette fois-ci ???" ...  ...
> 
> 
> ...



Elle a mis du temps à venir sur la table, celle là... 

Proverbe français : "une fois mais pas deux"
Proverbe belge : "Vaut mieux tuer le diable, que le diable nous tue." ! 

Même les belges savent ce qui va arriver !


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Amis français, souvenez vous du *11 juillet 1302 *... Il est écrit :
> 
> _Les milices flamandes, sans souci des codes de la chevalerie, tuent à qui mieux mieux piétons et chevaliers sans se soucier de faire des prisonniers. Robert d'Artois lui-même est tué.
> 
> ...



Tss. Tss. Il ne faut pas s’arrêter au début de l’histoire. 

18 août 1304. Bataille de Mons-en-Pélève.

Capture de Lille et Douai.

23 juin 1305. Traité d’Athis-sur-Orge.

23 août 1328. Bataille de Cassel.



16 juin 1984. Nantes, FRA France 5 - 0 Belgique

28 juin 1986. Cuauhtémoc, MEX France 4 - 2 Belgique

Quant à votre chaton, il fera une très présentable descente de lit à Clairefontaine.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quant à votre chaton, il fera une très présentable descente de lit à Clairefontaine.


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juillet 2018)

J'ai de la peine pour nos amis belges en pensant à mardi prochain ! 

Afin d'adoucir les terribles instants qu'ils vont devoir vivre, un peu de musique les accompagnera : 





mon cœur saigne déjà en pensant à eux


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2018)

Ce morceau est magnifique et laisse la voie grande ouverte à notre imagination ... Un grand moment musical ! 

Mais pas d'atermoiement ... nos diables eux, feront goûter aux bleus les cloches de l'enfer !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2018)

@thebiglebowsky 

C'est cadeau


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2018)

Dans mon quartier, c'est plein de drapeaux belges et français ... Certaines maisons arborent même les deux ! 
J'adore cette période d'émulation où tout le monde se chambre gentiment à l'avance ... 
De mon côté, j'avoue que j'attends la confrontation de mardi soir avec la plus grande excitation ! Encore 2 fois dormir !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juillet 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> @thebiglebowsky
> 
> C'est cadeau
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 123938



C'est là qu'ils les distribuent ?






​


----------



## bompi (8 Juillet 2018)

Si on regarde les statistiques, les Belges mènent face aux Français... 
Faudrait pas penser que le match est plié avant de le jouer.


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2018)

À mon grand désespoir, l’équipe de France est faite de belles individualités qui ont en plus montré un bel esprit collectif.
Les errements du premier match sont loin.
Malgré les statistiques, ils sont bien favoris à mes yeux et de vrais candidats à la couronne mondiale.

À mes yeux mais aussi à mon grand désespoir :-/

Quoi qu’il arrive, j’irai boire des bières en Belgique cet été : pour partager la joie ou la peine. Au final, il fait toujours bon vivre en Belgique.


----------



## Madalvée (8 Juillet 2018)

Plus qu'une semaine à supporter les réactions racistes sur les réseaux sociaux à chaque match…


----------



## bompi (8 Juillet 2018)

da capo a dit:


> À mon grand désespoir, l’équipe de France est faite de belles individualités qui ont en plus montré un bel esprit collectif.
> Les errements du premier match sont loin.
> Malgré les statistiques, ils sont bien favoris à mes yeux et de vrais candidats à la couronne mondiale.
> 
> ...


Les belges semblent avoir retrouvé une défense et un gardien. Comme au milieu et devant, ils ont _aussi_ de sérieux atouts, il va falloir être sérieux.

Je ne pourrai pas voir le match mais je suppose que j'"entendrai" le résultat du match (encore que, dans mon coin, je trouve que c'est beaucoup plus calme que d'habitude, CdM ou CdE).


Madalvée a dit:


> Plus qu'une semaine à supporter les réactions racistes sur les réseaux sociaux à chaque match…


Genre ? Mais pourquoi s'intéresser aux réseaux sociaux ?


----------



## da capo (8 Juillet 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Genre ? Mais pourquoi s'intéresser aux réseaux sociaux ?



… je me le demande.


----------



## Bartolomeo (9 Juillet 2018)

Faut être sérieux deux secondes les gars ... les belges passeront à la trappe.
Vous êtes influencés par le caractère chelou de cette coupe du monde.
Côté belge... il y a deux très bons joueurs, Debruyne et Hazard et allez parfois Courtois...
Tous les autres n’ont pas leur place si ils devaient jouer en équipe de France.

Les français sont champions du monde !

Imaginez en début de tournoi qu’on dise que la France doit se débarrasser des belges, des croates ou des anglais pour être champions du monde ... moi, je parie direct et très tranquillement.

Alors, le seul truc que je vais appréhender c’est que je ne vais pas picoler jusqu’au jour de la finale parce qu’une putain de teuf s’annonce à Paris... et il y aura en plus un paquet de nanas belges, croates ou anglaises à consoler !!!


----------



## Bartolomeo (9 Juillet 2018)

Madalvée a dit:


> Plus qu'une semaine à supporter les réactions racistes sur les réseaux sociaux à chaque match…


Bah  ... ignore cette daube et adonne toi à des occupations moins débilitantes !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Les français sont champions du monde !



 ... Celle-là, je vais la tenir bien au chaud jusqu'à demain soir, vieux glouton poilu !  ... 
Encore une fois dormir !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2018)

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juillet 2018)

lundi matin : 




​mardi soir : 






​


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2018)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2018)

France-Belgique : petit lexique pour comprendre nos voisins Belge* *


----------



## flotow (9 Juillet 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> France-Belgique : petit lexique pour comprendre nos voisins Belge* *


quelle langue compliquée !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2018)

Je me demande si la Normandie ne serait pas avec la Belgique


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je me demande si la Normandie ne serait pas avec la Belgique



J'adore le montage avec Neymar !


----------



## PJG (9 Juillet 2018)

Je suis déçu, il n'y a même pas une histoire Belge ici. 
Vous en voulez une ? *OUI !!*!
Bon d'accord, mais celle-ci est authentique. 
Je rentre dans un bureau de tabac (belge) pour poser cette question:
Bonjour, je voudrais savoir quand passe le prochaine bus SVP ?
Réponse du buraliste: A lire avec l'accent. Je ne sais pas, il faudrait demander au chauffeur.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Bonjour, je voudrais savoir quand passe le *prochaine* bus SVP ?



Peut être que si tu avais demandé quand passe le *prochain* bus, il aurait compris !


----------



## PJG (9 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Peut être que si tu avais demandé quand passe le *prochain* bus, il aurait compris !


Tu as raison.  Que le meilleur gagne.


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juillet 2018)

Si vous regardez le foot ce soir, coupez le son et allumez la radio sur France inter, les commentaires devraient valoir le coup...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2018)

Pfffff


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2018)

La presse belge a fond


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Si vous regardez le foot ce soir, coupez le son et allumez la radio sur France inter, les commentaires devraient valoir le coup...


ah tiens, ils ne sont pas partis en vacances ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (10 Juillet 2018)

Mon pote marabout m’annonce victoire de la France 3-1.
La dernière fois qu’il a fait un pronostique c’etait pour France Brésil en 98 en annonçant 3-0 pour la France.

On s’etait tous foutu de sa gueule ! 

Ça va zebig ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2018)

Allez une fois, les français commencent déjà ....  ... Entendu sur une chaîne française ce matin :

_"Ouais mais, les belges bénéficient des conseils de Thierry Henry et bla bla bla.... c'est une chance pour eux et bla bla bla"_

Un peu comme si, dans la crainte de perdre ce soir, ils commencent déjà à s'approprier une partie de NOTRE victoire ! 

Ils sont "trop" !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Ça va zebig ?



Prêt à en découdre ! 

Au lieu de te faire marabouter, vieux lamentin libidineux, commence le chemin de Compostelle à genoux ce sera plus efficace !


----------



## Bartolomeo (10 Juillet 2018)

La seule chose que je ferai à genoux vieille carcasse purulente ... c’est de ramper vers le lit complètement bourré consoler une jolie supportrice belge désespérée par la défaite de qui ... hein de qui ?

DES DIABLES ROUGES !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2018)

... Tant d'efforts pour rien, vieux tardigrade bouffi (*) ... Les planètes sont alignées pour nous ! Aujourd'hui, le maillot jaune du tour de France est belge et demain c'est la fête de la communauté flamande pour la commémoration de la bataille des éperons d'or qui sera en plus la célébration de notre victoire sur les bleus ... !!! 
Vous ne pouvez pas lutter contre ça !  ... 

(*)






Désolé, ça fait des mois que j'essaie de caser un tardigrade dans un de mes posts ​


----------



## r e m y (10 Juillet 2018)

Je ne sais pas qui va gagner, mais j'espère vraiment que de part et d'autres les 2 attaques joueront de façon aussi flamboyante que leur derniers match avec des buts, des buts et encore des buts!

Allez mon pronostic: 5-3 à la fin du temps réglementaire, mais je suis incapable de dire qui sera qualifié.


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Je ne sais pas qui va gagner, mais j'espère vraiment que de part et d'autres les 2 attaques joueront de façon aussi flamboyante que leur derniers match avec des buts, des buts et encore des buts!
> 
> Allez mon pronostic: 5-3 à la fin du temps réglementaire, mais je suis incapable de dire qui sera qualifié.


 2-1 !


----------



## r e m y (10 Juillet 2018)

En tous cas, il y a une compagnie d'assurance qui doit commencer à se faire du souci... plus qu'un but, et ils vont commencer à faire des chèques de remboursement!
https://www.rtbf.be/info/economie/d...t-krefel-rembourse-les-televisions?id=9965759


----------



## da capo (10 Juillet 2018)

Une raison de plus pour voir l'équipe belge l'emporter ce soir !


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2018)

De toutes façons, les Belges vont encore jouer deux matchs : un ce soir et un ce week-end.
C'est bien le diable s'ils n'arrivent pas à marquer deux buts !


----------



## patlek (10 Juillet 2018)

pfff... c' est facile de battre les belges. Il suffit de leur dire en début de match qu'il y a une frite cachée quelque part dans la pelouse....


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2018)

​


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2018)

J'ai lu "la pression monte"

Vous votez :
A- c'est de la biere
B- c'est pas de la biere


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2018)

patlek a dit:


> pfff... c' est facile de battre les belges. Il suffit de leur dire en début de match qu'il y a une frite cachée quelque part dans la pelouse....



T'en fais pas ! Les belges agissent à l'instinct et vont la trouver en 5 secondes ... ... pour te la mettre bien profond ensuite !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2018)

...ça commence à s'exciter ici ! Je suis à une bonne centaine de mètres d'une fan zone et à deux heures du match ça gueule déjà !


----------



## loustic (10 Juillet 2018)

Pronostic : 24 à 23 !


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juillet 2018)

À Gognies-Chaussée*** le coq de l'église a le bec orienté vers la Belgique...
Une épouse française à son mari belge, ce matin : "souris pour la photo, ce soir tu pleureras..." 

** *sur le trottoir d'en face, ils écrivent "Goegnies-Chaussée"* *


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2018)

Marrant ça ! La police belge et la police française assurent conjointement la sécurité de la fan zone ! 
Si ça tombe, ils vont se taper dessus à l'issue du match !


----------



## Bartolomeo (10 Juillet 2018)

Je viens d'arriver à Nantes ... belle ambiance !!! 
J'ai repéré le lieu avec 8 écrans et un max de petites nanas belges ... Comment ça va être bien de les consoler !!! 

Allez les bleus !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Je viens d'arriver à Nantes ... belle ambiance !!!
> J'ai repéré le lieu avec 8 écrans et un max de petites nanas belges ... Comment ça va être bien de les consoler !!!
> 
> Allez les bleus !!!



gna gna gna ... Tu vas sortir de la fan zone avec la queue tellement basse et coincée entre les jambes que tu ne sauras même plus la sortir vieux ptérodactyle grabataire !


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2018)

Et Zebig....





Tout va bien ?


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2018)

Ca en fait des allers retours sur le terrain !

Ici, j'ai sorti une bière... allemande pour m'accompagner pour la première mi temps


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Et Zebig....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tout va bien merci !


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2018)

On dirait qu'ils ont passé un petit coup de peinture sur la pelouse. Et qu'il n'y avait pas assez pour finir de peindre les buts Francais.


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2018)

"Achtung Belgien, Griezmann!"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2018)

Beau match ! Bien stressant !


----------



## Bartolomeo (10 Juillet 2018)

Bon match ouais ... faudrait juste que l’autre nain de Griezmann cesse de se cacher !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2018)

Bien joué !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tout va bien merci !


Cadeau the Big


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juillet 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Cadeau the Big
> Voir la pièce jointe 124017



Sur place Macron réconforte le Roi, ici, tu réconfortes TheBig 

Quelle classe, ces français ! 

Sincères condoléances !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2018)

Eh oui 
Beau match 

@thebiglebowsky 

Bravo a l'équipe de la Belgique 

Il fallait un gagnant


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juillet 2018)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2018)

... Vous étiez tous contre moi ! ... 

Sérieusement ! félicitations aux bleus et bonne merde pour la finale ! Vous avez un nouveau supporter !!!!!!


----------



## Bartolomeo (10 Juillet 2018)

A moi les petites belges !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> A moi les petites belges !!!



Salopard !!!!!!! Je te souhaite une chiasse fulgurante au mauvais moment !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2018)

Bon ! Juste le temps d'aller pleurer un coup et je reviens !  ... 

Merci pour tes mouchoirs, Juju !


----------



## Bartolomeo (10 Juillet 2018)

Putain la folie à Nantes ... je vous abandonne ici ...

Zebig !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2018)

Idem dans le Jura 

The Big !


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Vous étiez tous contre moi ! ...
> Sérieusement ! félicitations aux bleus et bonne merde pour la finale ! Vous avez un nouveau supporter !!!!!!



Nous n'avons plus qu'une chose à faire pour consoler nos amis belges : aller chercher la deuxième étoile !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Nous n'avons plus qu'une chose à faire pour consoler nos amis belges : aller chercher la deuxième étoile !



Et on est reparti pour en entendre parler pendant 20 ans ...  ... 
Enfin ! Profitez bien, bande de nases !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2018)

Alors maintenant 

Angletterre  ou Croatie ??


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Vous étiez tous contre moi ! ...
> 
> Sérieusement ! félicitations aux bleus et bonne merde pour la finale ! Vous avez un nouveau supporter !!!!!!



Bah ! Non. On était plus pour la France que contre la Belgique.

Très beau match. J’ai bien aimé l’esprit des deux équipes. Combatif mais pas méchant. Des fautes « propres ». Cela s’est joué à rien. Une tête d’Umtiti. Les arrêts des deux gardiens.

Allez. Le meilleur pour la petite finale. J’espère que vous ferez mieux qu’en 1986. Vous le méritez grandement.

Merci pour ton support.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2018)

Raphael Varane

Quel beau match


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juillet 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Raphael Varane
> 
> Quel beau match



ÉnOrme ! 

Et Hugo Lloris !


----------



## PJG (10 Juillet 2018)

Véridique: 
A midi, j'ai mangé...moules frites.


----------



## PJG (10 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Bon match ouais ... faudrait juste que l’autre nain de Griezmann cesse de se cacher !!!


Entièrement d'accord avec toi.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juillet 2018)

Griezman fait un travail défensif monumental et essentiel.

Le corner, c’est lui qui le tire. Comme le coup-franc contre l’Uruguay.

Il en faudrait un deuxième pour mettre devant mais on n’a pas — enfin, si, on a Fékir, mais c’est Monsieur Deschamps qui compose l’équipe. L’équipe qui gagne.


----------



## PJG (10 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> ....enfin, si, on a Fékir, mais c’est Monsieur Deschamps qui compose l’équipe. L’équipe qui gagne.


J'aurai bien voulu voir Fékir jouer ce soir, mais comme tu le précises, c'est Deschamps qui compose l'équipe.


----------



## da capo (11 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J’ai bien aimé l’esprit des deux équipes. Combatif mais pas méchant. Des fautes « propres ». Cela s’est joué à rien.



*A rien* en effet, il n'y a pas eu grand chose à voir : chaque équipe a neutralisé l'autre, les belges ont gardé la balle mais se sont montrés incapables de percer le verrou français.
Le constat de cette coupe du monde c'est que les équipes qui tiennent la balle ne gagnent plus.

Côté individualités, le néant ou presque : Hazard l'a jouée perso et s'est heurté au mur de la défense centrale, De Bruyne a tiré sans cadrer, Lukaku n'a obtenu aucun ballon correct, n'a pas été sollicité pour utiliser sa puissance et fixer. Chez les français Griezmann mou du genou, Mbapé a quelques fulgurances et une complicité avec Pavard mais termine en faisant de l'anti jeu, Giroud a gâché tous les ballons dangereux qu'il a obtenus.

Aucune tension dans ce match.
Je l'oublierai vite.


----------



## bompi (11 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


>


Je profite de l'occasion pour rappeler (si besoin était), que Méhul a écrit d'autres choses dont par exemple de très belles symphonies.

D'accord, tout le monde s'en fout mais c'est rare, une occasion pareille...

Je n'ai pas vu le match, juste le résumé de la FIFA : débats équilibrés, apparemment LLoris est un excellent gardien et c'est comme ça qu'on peut gagner une CdM.
Beaucoup d'ambiance bon enfant dans le métro. Pleins de jeunes qui entonnent la Marseillaise : comme quoi, ils et elles le connaissent très bien, l'hymne national. Sympathiquement festif : c'est plaisant.

Toute ma sympathie à mes voisins du Nord, qui n'ont pas démérité !


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juillet 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Je profite de l'occasion pour rappeler (si besoin était), que Méhul a écrit d'autres choses dont par exemple de très belles symphonies.
> 
> D'accord, tout le monde s'en fout mais c'est rare, une occasion pareille...



Que ce chant, que j’adore depuis que je suis môme, soit de Méhul c’est comme dire d’un dessin qu’il est de Dürer, Raphaël ou Picasso.

En 2017 c’était le deux-centième anniversaire de la mort d’Étienne-Nicolas Méhul. Mais visiblement personne n’en avait rien à foutre au sinistère de la culture (sic).

http://www.resmusica.com/2017/02/13/mais-pourquoi-avoir-oublie-mehul/

Méhul, Gossec, Chérubini, Le Sueur. Il y avait une flopée de musiciens talentueux en France à la fin du XVIIIe siècle, mais les peintres semblent avoir tout emporté de la renommée. Drôle de pays…

M’enfin, on est en finale !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2018)

Cette nuit, je me suis réveillé en ayant l'impression de voguer mollement sur une rivière calme et ombragée ...

Et bien non !  J'étais sur le Radeau de la Méduse flottant sur un océan de larmes tandis qu'un navire battant pavillon français nous canardait à ballons rouges ... Quel cauchemar !  ... 

De tout coeur avec vous pour la finale !!!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juillet 2018)

Tout ça ne vous rendra pas le Congo.


----------



## Madalvée (11 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Quel cauchemar
> 
> De tout coeur avec vous pour la finale !!!!!



Courage, encore une chance de te faire rembourser ta télé samedi.


----------



## Bartolomeo (11 Juillet 2018)

Bon c'était bien gentil tout ça ...
Mais je veux de l'anglais en finale.
Une énorme branlée que j'veux et sans aucun espèce de début de fairplay, à la sale !


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juillet 2018)

Soyons calculateurs.

Les Croates sont rincés. C’est 2 X 120 minutes et un jour de moins à la récupération. Il n’y aura plus qu’à les suspendre sur le fil pour les laisser sécher. Comme l’Italie a fait avec l’Allemagne en 1982. Comme le Brésil a fait avec l’Italie en 1970.

Les Anglais sont généralement motivés par la France. J’aime moins.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> sans aucun espèce de début de fairplay, à la sale !



à la Brexit, quoi !


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juillet 2018)

da capo a dit:


> Le constat de cette coupe du monde c'est que les équipes qui tiennent la balle ne gagnent plus.


Je ne suis pas tout-à-fait d’accord.

Les Français savent tenir la balle. Ils l’ont démontré contre l’Uruguay et aussi contre les Belges dans certaines séquences de jeu.

Les Belges ont appliqué exactement la même tactique en deuxième mi-temps contre le Brésil. Ils ont laissé venir.

La possession est un critère déformant quant à l’emprise d’une équipe sur un match. L’Espagne a passé une partie de son temps à faire tourner le ballon derrière, Ramos, Piqué, De Géa, et encore Ramos, et encore Piqué, etc. Ça fait une possession de fou mais ça ne fait pas le jeu. L’Allemagne ce fut pareil. Ils ont beaucoup faire tourner le ballon devant la surface face au Mexique, à la Suède et la Corée du Sud. Sans jamais arriver à construire une vraie action de but.

Le Brésil est tombé parce qu’il a perdu pied à 2 - 0. Il a réagit trop tard dans la deuxième mi-temps et pas de la façon la mieux inspirée.

Je pense aussi que Tite a commis une erreur en titularisant Marcello. Avec Filipe Luis à l’arrière gauche, De Bruyne n’aurait pas eu autant de liberté sur le deuxième but. 


Les Belges avaient le ballon mais n’ont pas su en faire quelques chose d’efficace. Seul Hazard a essayer de faire la différence balle aux pieds. Les autres étaient trop statiques et maladroits.

Au final, la France c’est 19 tirs contre 9 pour la Belgique.

Enlevons les deux gardiens. C’est deux buts pour les Belges et quatre plus le vrai but pour les Français. Au final : 5 - 2


----------



## patlek (11 Juillet 2018)

Bon, en tout cas... Dans un débat TV hier, j' ai entendu a peu près ceci: Les joueurs de l' équipe de France, ils ne jouent pas pour l' argent. Si ils arrivent en finale, ils toucheront une prime de 300 000 Euros . Mais qu' est ce que c' est que 300 000 Euros pour M'bappé, qui gagne 17 millions d' euros par an...

Là, je me suis dis que le joueurs de l' équipe de France et moi, on doit pas voir tout à fait les memes soucis.


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2018)

patlek a dit:


> Mais qu' est ce que c' est que 300 000 Euros pour M'bappé, qui gagne 17 millions d' euros par an...



De ce que j'ai lu, il donne tout a une assoc !
Ont-ils vraiment besoin d'avoir une prime de match pour venir en EdF ?



patlek a dit:


> Là, je me suis dis que le joueurs de l' équipe de France et moi, on doit pas voir tout à fait les memes soucis.


Dis toi que les joueurs n'ont pas les mêmes problèmes que toi.
Tu sors incognito dans la rue, ce n'est pas le cas pour eux 
Like si tu aimes.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juillet 2018)

patlek a dit:


> Bon, en tout cas... Dans un débat TV hier, j' ai entendu a peu près ceci: Les joueurs de l' équipe de France, ils ne jouent pas pour l' argent. Si ils arrivent en finale, ils toucheront une prime de 300 000 Euros . Mais qu' est ce que c' est que 300 000 Euros pour M'bappé, qui gagne 17 millions d' euros par an...
> 
> Là, je me suis dis que le joueurs de l' équipe de France et moi, on doit pas voir tout à fait les memes soucis.



On est plus de 60 millions d’habitants et ils sont vingt-trois. Ils ont des salaires vertigineux mais ils ne l’ont pas volé. C’est le prix que les clubs mettent à leurs talents.

La coupe du monde de la FIFA est un spectacle. Un spectacle qui rapport gros.

La FIFA amasse un joli pécule qu’elle partage avec les fédérations participantes selon leurs résultats.

Les joueurs sont les acteurs de ce spectacle. Il est normal qu’ils aient leur part. Le contraire serait scandaleux.

Le Graet a défini la part des joueurs à 30 % de la somme versée à la FFF par la FIFA. Un autre tiers de cette somme est destiné au football amateur. Le reste sert aux actions de la FFF.

Alors oui, ça ne représente même pas le salaire mensuel de certains joueurs. Ça fait quand même une jolie somme.

Concernant M'Bappé, il a passé un accord avec la Fédération pour que ses primes du Mondial soient reversées directement l'association Premiers de Cordée dont il est un des parrains.


----------



## Bartolomeo (11 Juillet 2018)

C’est pas mal Moon ... 
ça m’a toujours saoulé les remarques sur les salaires des joueurs ... ou alors faut arborer une posture anti-capitaliste primaire parce qu’il ne s’agit que de ça !

Un footeux fait rapporter combien ?
Et il en prend une partie ?
Normal !


----------



## Bartolomeo (11 Juillet 2018)

da capo a dit:


> Le constat de cette coupe du monde c'est que les équipes qui tiennent la balle ne gagnent plus.


Rarement une equipe qui tient la balle gagne si tu regardes bien et même par le passé.

Tenir la balle où en plus ? Derrière, au milieu, devant (presque impossible) ?

Le niveau athlétique des joueurs et leur vitesse fait qu’aujourdhui les déséquilibres se font par l’explosivité ... les défenseurs ont énormément progressé.
Guardiola avait réussi avec le barça mais voilà avec 3 joueurs d’exception : Messi, Xavi, Iniesta mais depuis que ce soit au Bayern ou à City ... il se plante en Champions.

Faut voir qu’avant quand tu recevais la balle, t’avais le temps de te rouler une clope avant de la donner ... aujourd’hui c’est très grand Max 3 secondes avant d’etre dégommé.


----------



## bompi (11 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Soyons calculateurs.
> 
> Les Croates sont rincés. C’est 2 X 120 minutes et un jour de moins à la récupération. Il n’y aura plus qu’à les suspendre sur le fil pour les laisser sécher. Comme l’Italie a fait avec l’Allemagne en 1982. Comme le Brésil a fait avec l’Italie en 1970.
> 
> Les Anglais sont généralement motivés par la France. J’aime moins.


Pareil.

Cette année, les Anglais sont dans une forme exceptionnelle (si on compare avec leur comportement habituel...) donc ils ont vraiment confiance en eux. Pas trop fatigués, motivés comme jamais (leur seconde finale, la première après 52 ans de cruelles désillusions), et encore plus : jouer contre les _bloody froggies_, ils vont être vraiment dangereux. Eux aussi savent marquer sur des corners...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juillet 2018)

Quel beau but  de ma Croatie


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juillet 2018)

Yé ! 120 minutes de plus. On les aime tellement qu’on ne veut plus que ça s’arrête.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juillet 2018)

La Croatie magnifique

Superbe but 


Reste dix minutes


----------



## bompi (11 Juillet 2018)

Le sport, c'est vraiment dur pour les nerfs...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juillet 2018)

Superbe equipe de Croatie 

Good Bye l'Angleterre


----------



## bompi (11 Juillet 2018)

Ils sont terribles, ces Croates. Ils vont être cuits. Mais même cuits, ils seront dangereux...


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juillet 2018)

Les Croates ont joué l’équivalent d’un match supplémentaire.

Ils ont une détermination incroyable. Ça promet pour dimanche.

Les Anglais vont avoir du mal à s’en remettre. Tout bon pour les Belges s’ils parlent moins et jouent plus.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juillet 2018)

j'y croatais pas !


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juillet 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Mais même cuits, ils seront dangereux...



Depuis Tchernobyl, c'est le cas de tous les champignons de l'est...


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ils ont une détermination incroyable. Ça promet pour dimanche.





Moonwalker a dit:


> Soyons calculateurs.
> 
> Les Croates sont rincés. C’est 2 X 120 minutes et un jour de moins à la récupération. Il n’y aura plus qu’à les suspendre sur le fil pour les laisser sécher.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juillet 2018)

C’est le moment ou jamais pour la France.

Toutes les planètes sont alignées.

Mais attention avec ces Croates : coriaces, les bestiaux.


----------



## PJG (11 Juillet 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quel beau but  de ma Croatie



Je ne pouvais pas résister, je vous montre un ballon de ma Croatie.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


>


Ils n’étaient pas loin de la corde à linge en première mi-temps.

Les Anglais n’ont pas saisi l’opportunité de tuer le match. Sans doute le manque d’expérience.

Après l’égalisation les Croates ont fonctionné à la rage alors que les rosbifs se sont effondrés. C’est le mental qui a fait la différence dans ce match.

Je maintiens que les Croates seront prenables dimanche si on ne les laisse pas respirer. Ils pourront faire illusion pendant soixante minutes grand maximum mais pas plus.

Il faut leur en planter deux rapidement et ils ne s’en relèveront pas. Pour cela, il faudra aussi arrêter de vendanger et avoir le bon dernier geste.

S’il y a un match où on doit faire parler la poudre, c’est celui-là.


----------



## Bartolomeo (12 Juillet 2018)

Tout en nuances et prudence comme à mon habitude : les croates, on va les fumer !!!


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il faut leur en planter deux rapidement et ils ne s’en relèveront pas. Pour cela, il faudra aussi arrêter de vendanger et avoir le bon dernier geste.


Je confirme : il est préférable de marquer des buts pour espérer gagner.



Moonwalker a dit:


> S’il y a un match où on doit faire parler la poudre, c’est celui-là.


 Cocaïne ? C'est pas interdit ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2018)

da capo a dit:


> Cocaïne ? C'est pas interdit ?



On n’est plus très sûr. 

Le Péruvien Guerrero s’est fait contrôler positif avant la compétition et ils lui ont quand même permis de participer. 

Dans le cyclisme t’as le mec qui prend des surdoses de corticoïdes et qui s’en tire comme si de rien n’était. Après avoir « volé » le Giro, le voilà qui coure le tour de France sous les quolibets des spectateurs.



da capo a dit:


> Je confirme : il est préférable de marquer des buts pour espérer gagner.



Raconte ça aux Belges. 

Ils n’ont toujours pas compris pourquoi ils ont perdu le match de mardi.


----------



## BenCece59 (12 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On n’est plus très sûr.
> 
> Le Péruvien Guerrero s’est fait contrôler positif avant la compétition et ils lui ont quand même permis de participer.
> 
> ...



Si si ils ont compris pourquoi ils ont perdu. Je suis du nord de la france et partout j'entends que les français ont triché, ils ont payé l'arbitre, la france a tuée le foot, la france joue déloyalement avec 11 joueurs en défense. Ils sont pitoyables les belges. Des vrais mauvais joueurs


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2018)

J'ai hâte de voir cette finale


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2018)

BenCece59 a dit:


> Si si ils ont compris pourquoi ils ont perdu. Je suis du nord de la france et partout j'entends que les français ont triché, ils ont payé l'arbitre, la france a tuée le foot, la france joue déloyalement avec 11 joueurs en défense. Ils sont pitoyables les belges. Des vrais mauvais joueurs



 ... Tu ne crois pas que t'exagères un peu ??? ... 

Je suis belge et la seule petite remarque que j'entends parfois c'est que les français ont "bloqué" le jeu après le 1er but comme nous l'avons fait contre le Brésil ... Bref, une stratégie somme toute normale compte tenu de l'enjeu ! 

Quant à être "pitoyables", sache que nous supporterons les français pour la finale ...


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Depuis Tchernobyl, c'est le cas de tous les champignons de l'est...


La Croatie, ce n'est quand même pas vraiment l'Europe Orientale. Ou alors tu vois la Grèce en Extrême-Orient ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2018)

Les déclarations de Courtois, Hazard et Kompani ont quand même frisé le ridicule. 

Courtois : « C'était un match frustrant, la France a joué à rien, a joué à défendre avec onze joueurs à 40 mètres de leur but. A joué en contre-attaque avec Mbappé qui est très vite. C'est leur droit, ils savent que quand (l'adversaire) joue très bas, c'est là qu'on a eu des problèmes. (...) La frustration est là car on perd contre une équipe qui n'est pas meilleure que nous, on a perdu contre une équipe qui joue à rien, qui défend. Contre l'Uruguay, ils ont mis un but sur coup franc et un autre sur une erreur du gardien. Aujourd'hui, un corner. C'est le foot, chacun joue avec ses qualités. Mais c'est dommage pour le foot qu'aujourd'hui la Belgique n'ait pas gagné. »

Un gardien de but qui se plaint qu’une équipe défende… 

Heureusement, il n’était pas dans les buts de la Belgique lors du quart de finale contre le Brésil. Ou alors… 


Kompani : « On ne s'est pas sentis inférieurs. On a eu la maîtrise du jeu. On ne perd pas contre une équipe qui nous a rendu le match difficile. Dès le début, on savait que cela allait se jouer sur un corner. On est énormément déçus. La France n'était pas meilleure que nous. On saura que le gagnant du Mondial ne sera pas une équipe plus forte que la nôtre. »

Son équipe a eu tellement eu la maîtrise du jeu, tellement le match facile qu’elle n’a pas pu le gagner. 

On connaît pour avoir vécu cela en final de l’Euro. On était tellement bons qu’on a perdu sur un but d’Eder. Un but d’Eder ! 

Toutefois, on a eu la présence d’esprit de ne pas proclamer qu’on était meilleur que les Portugais et de dire simplement qu’on n’avait pas réussi à marquer contre une équipe bien organisée.

La meilleure équipe, tous les quatre ans, elle gagne la coupe du monde. C’est tout. Verdict dimanche soir.


Hazard : « Je préfère perdre avec la Belgique que gagner avec la France. On a le plus beau jeu, c'est plus mon style… »

Voilà une homme heureux. Ça aurait quand même été dommage de gâcher son plaisir en perdant le match. 

C’est con, contrairement au patinage, il n’y a pas de note artistique. 


Maintenant, n’exagérons rien et revenez sur terre avant d’affronter les rosbifs. Vous avez battus qui à part le Brésil ?

Le Panama. 
La Tunisie. 
L’Angleterre B dans un match à qui perd gagne. 

Le Japon, qui vous a mis 2 - 0 avant un but improbable et le concours de Kawashima "le calamiteux". 


Je le rappelle : France 19 tirs Belgique 9 tirs. Si on enlève les interventions des gardiens la France gagne 5 à 2.

Le football est un sport tactique. La Belgique a été dominée tactiquement.

La même mésaventure vous était arrivée en 2014 contre l’Argentine. Il me souvient que Courtois ne tenait pas les mêmes propos. Même que cela avait fâché Wilmots. 


C’est marrant les Belges, quand vous perdez un match, 1982, 1994, 2002, 2014, 2018, c’est toujours la faute des autres, que ce soit l’arbitre ou l’adversaire qui joue mal. Par contre, en 1986, sur les deux buts marqués contre l’URSS entachés de hors jeu, on ne vous a jamais trop entendus.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juillet 2018)

bompi a dit:


> La Croatie, ce n'est quand même pas vraiment l'Europe Orientale.



Tu devrais poser ce genre de question à flotow et, sans aller jusque là, à jura39 pour ce qui concerne les champignons... 



> Ou alors tu vois la Grèce en Extrême-Orient ?



PS: déjà que j'estime que la Turquie est en Asie...


----------



## Bartolomeo (12 Juillet 2018)

C’est rigolo...

C’est vrai que les belges ressemblent beaucoup aux français !
Tous les commentaires aigris de ces deniers me rappellent ceux tenus par les français au sujet des portos après leur défaite à l’Euro !

Nul doute, ils sont bien cousins !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2018)

C'est formidable, vous êtes en finale de la Coupe du Monde et c'est mérité ! Je vous souhaite le meilleur pour l'issue de cette finale ! 

Alors, en lisant certains commentaires, je vous dirais tout simplement, agissez avec panache et non avec cynisme !


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> C’est vrai que les belges ressemblent beaucoup aux français !
> Tous les commentaires aigris de ces deniers me rappellent ceux tenus par les français au sujet des portos après leur défaite à l’Euro !
> Nul doute, ils sont bien cousins !!!



Un amalgame éhonté : après la défaite à l'euro, c'était farpaitement justifié !


----------



## Bartolomeo (12 Juillet 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un amalgame éhonté : après la défaite à l'euro, c'était farpaitement justifié !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 124027​


----------



## Bartolomeo (12 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... agissez avec panache et non avec cynisme !


Tu t'adresses bien à des français là ???


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Alors, en lisant certains commentaires, je vous dirais tout simplement, agissez avec panache et non avec cynisme !



L’Italie ayant fait faux bon dans ce Mondial, la France a décidé de prendre à son compte cette belle tradition du football sans laquelle une coupe du monde ne serait pas vraiment une coupe du monde. 

Ils feront comme ils le doivent. La finale pour revenir bredouille, basta, on a donné à l’Euro. M’enfin, les Croates doivent penser à peu près la même chose.

Fondamentalement, notre équipe est une équipe de contre, pas tant de possession.



Bartolomeo a dit:


> Tous les commentaires aigris de ces deniers me rappellent ceux tenus par les français au sujet des portos après leur défaite à l’Euro !



Pas venant de l’équipe de France ni de la presse hexagonale. La critique a surtout porté sur le choix de Deschamps de ne pas titulariser Kanté. On aurait du jouer d’une autre façon. Toujours plus facile à dire après qu’avant.

Et surtout, nous n'avons jamais prétendu avoir été les plus forts sur ce match puisqu’on l’avait perdu.


----------



## Bartolomeo (12 Juillet 2018)

Tu rigoles ou quoi ... les portos se sont fait démontés par la presse hexagonale à mort !!! 
Équipe degueulasse à voir jouer... On les comparait à la Grèce de 2004, ils n’ont pas gagné un seul match de poule, ils n’ont fait que défendre ( ils avaient juste oublié que le Portugal avait été l’equipe qui avait le plus frappé au but des poules et que c’est pour cela que le sélectionneur avait décidé de mettre le verrou... on gagne en ne prenant plus de buts) ... et j’en passe et des meilleurs !
Sur les plateaux, un des très rares à avoir été sport et pris notre défense était Manu Petit !

La presse française s’est toujours fait une spécialité de défendre le beau jeu alors qu’il n’y a que la génération Platini qui en a proposé (Zidane était virtuose mais autour de lui, y avait surtout de la mailloche !) ... critiquer Mourinho, porter aux nues Guardiola, critiquer le jeu du Real par rapport au Barça, souligner les vertus de Simeone mais ce que c’est moche. Jacquet s’est fait démonter et très récemment encore, Deschamps ... putain de footix !!! 

La victoire rend amnésique mais c’est très bien ... seule la victoire est belle ... y a qu’à voir tous ces guss qui se vantent toute l’année de ne pas suivre ce sport d’abrutis qu’on retrouve torse nu, les yeux exorbités et complètement pétés dans les rues !!!


----------



## flotow (12 Juillet 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu devrais poser ce genre de question à flotow et, sans aller jusque là, à jura39 pour ce qui concerne les champignons...


D'ici, la Croatie, c'est quand même 6 h de route.
C'est les Balkans, la langue change (slave), mais c'est pas loin de l'Italie.

Je suis pas expert géo-politique non plus !


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


> D'ici, la Croatie, c'est quand même 6 h de route.
> C'est les Balkans, la langue change (slave), mais c'est pas loin de l'Italie.
> Je suis pas expert géo-politique non plus !



Il est vrai qu'à l'époque, nos _experts_ (  ) nous avaient certifié que le nuage radioactif s'était arrêté à la frontière française ! 
Comme quoi la ligne Maginot a démontré son utilité ! 

Que je sache de Tchernobyl à la frontière française, il y a plus de six heures de route... 
... et tu es sur le chemin !


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> La presse française s’est toujours fait une spécialité de défendre le beau jeu alors qu’il n’y a que la génération Platini qui en a proposé (Zidane était virtuose mais autour de lui, y avait surtout de la mailloche !) ... critiquer Mourinho, porter aux nues Guardiola, critiquer le jeu du Real par rapport au Barça, souligner les vertus de Simeone mais ce que c’est moche. Jacquet s’est fait démonter et très récemment encore, Deschamps ... putain de footix !!!



La presse… attention aussi. Comme tu dis, les footix.

À l’Équipe t’as Roustan qui voudrait revoir le Brésil de 1970 à chaque coupe du monde et la France de 1984 à chaque Euro. À par lui, et quelques consultants rageux tel Micouh, ou complètement barrés comme Eric Blanc, les autres sont plutôt des « réalistes ». Ils n’ont pas descendu le Portugal après sa victoire. On n’a pas perdu à cause du Portugal, on a perdu à cause de l’Équipe de France.

Depuis 1998 la France essaye un football efficace. Parfois, ce fut spectaculaire, comme à l’Euro 2000, parfois moins comme à la CdM 1998. Parfois ça ne ressemblait à rien comme en 2010.

Didier Deschamps est un « italien ». Il a appris le réalisme à la Juve. C’est aussi l’élève de Jacquet : on ne gagne pas sans une solide défense. Le mec qui t’envoie deux fois la France en finale d’une compétition majeure est loin d’être un nul.

Simeone c’est pas la fiesta quand même. Mais bon, il est légitime à jouer comme cela. Cela à toujours existé. C’est l’histoire du jeu.

De toute façon, le jeu du Barça façon Guardiola c’est de l’histoire ancienne. Cela fait trois ans qu’ils ne pratiquent plus ainsi.

Le système Guardiola nécessite des joueurs particuliers, très bons techniciens, bonne condition physique, grosse discipline. C’est de la possession et du pressing immédiat. Le but n’est pas de faire des passes pour des passes mais de créer des décalages en faisant bouger les lignes. Au bout d’un moment le système devient trop stéréotypé et il finit par lasser les joueurs eux-même, comme au Bayern dans les trois derniers mois de Guardiola. Et le spectateur s’emmerde autant qu’à regarder l’Atletico de Simeone faire le gros dos.

Il n’y a aucune équipe de cette coupe du monde qui peut se revendiquer du style Guardiola, même pas l’Espagne. Et certainement pas les Belges.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2018)

La grandeur d'un pays ne se mesure pas au nombre de ses victoires, mais à la façon dont il traite les vaincus ! 
Amen !


----------



## Bartolomeo (12 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La grandeur d'un pays ne se mesure pas au nombre de ses victoires, mais à la façon dont il traite les vaincus !
> Amen !


'Tain la phrase de looser !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La grandeur d'un pays ne se mesure pas au nombre de ses victoires, mais à la façon dont il traite les vaincus !
> Amen !



Ton passé d'enfant de chœur qui refait surface ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu devrais poser ce genre de question à flotow et, sans aller jusque là, à jura39 pour ce qui concerne les champignons...



Pour les champignons je ne connais que les morilles


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2018)

Je comprends la frustration des joueurs belges, même si leurs commentaires me paraissent à côté de la plaque.
En sport, du moment que l'on respecte les règles et qu'on ne triche pas, qui gagne a raison.

Les Français ont mis un certain temps à réaliser cela et il leur a fallu du temps pour gagner des compétitions. Si "le" match de Séville a servi à quelque chose, c'est bien à cela : quand tu mènes à un quart d'heure de la fin, tu ne fais pas ton mariole et tu verrouilles.
Chaque fois qu'on l'oublie, ou presque, on est puni [ce n'est pas Ginola qui pourrait le contester...].
Donc Deschamps fait du "cadenas" (le _catenaccio_ à la française, quoi) : tant qu'il gagne, il raison.

[En 98, l'EdF n'a pas pu marquer un but à l'Italie, elle a ramé comme jamais face aux modestes Paraguayens et elle a failli couler complètement face aux Croates. Mais comme elle a battu le Brésil 3-0, on a eu l'impression d'avoir vu du jeu...]

Par ailleurs, dans le match de la Belgique contre le Brésil, il m'a bien semblé voir de l'attaque/défense _aussi..._
Bref, on en reparlera le jour où les Belges auront rejoint les porteurs d'étoiles.

Pour finir : les Anglais s'y sont essayé mais n'y sont pas parvenu. Comme quoi ce n'est pas _si _facile que ça. Donc l'EdF va devoir être au top pendant 100 minutes [(45' + temps additionnel) x 2], et ne pas lâcher prise face aux habiles Croates (quelle technique individuelle, quand même !)


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juillet 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Bref, on en reparlera le jour où les Belges auront rejoint les porteurs d'étoiles.



Ça va nous faire des économies de salive !


----------



## Bartolomeo (12 Juillet 2018)

bompi a dit:


> Pour finir : les Anglais s'y sont essayé mais n'y sont pas parvenu. Comme quoi ce n'est pas _si _facile que ça. Donc l'EdF va devoir être au top pendant 100 minutes [(45' + temps additionnel) x 2], et ne pas lâcher prise face aux habiles Croates (quelle technique individuelle, quand même !)


Que dalle ... la Croatie c’est plus faible que la Belgique.
Torchés avant la 90 eme...


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La grandeur d'un pays ne se mesure pas au nombre de ses victoires, mais à la façon dont il traite les vaincus !
> Amen !



Mais on vous aime toujours. 

Je m'inquiète simplement de votre lucidité à la veille d'un match crucial qui fut toujours perdu par l'équipe la plus déçue.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juillet 2018)

« Les Français ont été plus intelligents » Thomas Meunier

https://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Act...les-francais-ont-ete-plus-intelligents/922159

Bon d’accord, il bosse à Paris, il ne veut pas d’ennuis.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Juillet 2018)

Sois belle et caches-toi : Cachez ces supportrices sexy que la FIFA ne saurait voir


----------



## Bartolomeo (13 Juillet 2018)

Non mais n'importe quoi !!!
Les balais dans le cul sont en train de casser les couilles à tout le monde !


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bon 14 juillet à tous !
> Profitez bien aujourd'hui, parce que demain ... ... ...
> Dis Juju, j'ai encore quelques mouchoirs que tu m'avais si aimablement  donnés ... je les tiens précieusement au cas où !



Les croates ? 

Ce qui leur est promis :






​


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2018)

Vu ce qui arrive aux projets des frères Volfoni, je me garderai de les prendre en exemple. 

Bon, c’est aujourd’hui qu’on voit si les Belges ont encore la frite. 

Je sais.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Vu ce qui arrive aux projets des frères Volfoni, je me garderai de les prendre en exemple.
> Bon, c’est aujourd’hui qu’on voit si les Belges ont encore la frite.
> Je sais.



On ne peut que leur souhaiter de ne pas repartir en bière !


----------



## ScapO (14 Juillet 2018)

il faudra aussi qu'ils aient aussi de la moule


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2018)

Le rosbif frite avec un accompagnement de moules et bière à volonté.

Pour 16 heures, ça fait un menu un peu lourd.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juillet 2018)

Vous êtes des marrants, hein, bande de nases ! 

On verra demain si vous aurez encore envie de rigoler !!!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Vous êtes des marrants, hein, bande de nases !
> On verra demain si vous aurez encore envie de rigoler !!!!



L'intuition de ces populations exotiques d'outre-Quiévrain est réellement stupéfiante : ce sont effectivement des larmes que nous verserons une fois la nuit tombée...
... mais des larmes de joie !


----------



## Madalvée (14 Juillet 2018)

Ça y est, télé remboursée pour certains belges…


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2018)

Bon début de match pour la Belgique


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juillet 2018)

Madalvée a dit:


> Ça y est, télé remboursée pour certains belges…



Pas encore ! Faut qu'ils dépassent les 15 buts ... encore un et c'est bon !


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2018)

Les Anglais sont à deux à l’heure avec la lucidité à deux grammes et demi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juillet 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon début de match pour la Belgique



 ... Une troisième place à l'issue de cette coupe du monde nous irait très bien ! ... ... Juste derrière la France !  ...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les Anglais sont à deux à l’heure avec la lucidité à deux grammes et demi.


Méfiance


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Une troisième place à l'issue de cette coupe du monde nous irait très bien ! ... ... Juste derrière la France !  ...



Cache ta joie et sors tes Kleenex© !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2018)

J'espere  que la Belgique va gagner


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juillet 2018)

Ça commence à sentir bon ! 

Pour les TV, c'est "in ze pocket"


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2018)

Ca sent mème très bon 
eh thebig ne fais pas une attaque , ça serait dommage de ne pas voir la France gagner demain


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juillet 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca sent mème très bon
> eh thebig ne fais pas une attaque , ça serait dommage de ne pas voir la France gagner demain


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juillet 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca sent mème très bon
> eh thebig ne fais pas une attaque , ça serait dommage de ne pas voir la France gagner demain



Il vient de casser un pied de son fauteuil et s'est ramassé la gueule** dans la gamelle du chat  !


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2018)

Le rosbif était trop cuit. Y’avait que les frites et les moules de mangeable.


----------



## peyret (14 Juillet 2018)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juillet 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il vient de casser un pied de son fauteuil et s'est ramassé la gueule** dans la gamelle du chat  !



Le service après-vente, mandé de toute urgence, lui a demandé de modérer ses enthousiasmes à l'avenir ! 

Connaissant le client, il ont même prévu un fauteuil de remplacement pour demain soir  

Ils ont poussé la gentillesse jusqu'à peindre les pieds du fauteuil et du repose-pieds (il est âgé) assorti en bleu-blanc-rouge 

Et, délicatesse suprême, ils ont pensé à décorer la lunette de ses toilettes d'un magnifique damier rouge et blanc ! 

PS : ils ont ensuite prévu un vernis marine pour les toilettes, le sujet ayant du mal à viser droit !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juillet 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le service après-vente, mandé de toute urgence, lui a demandé de modérer ses enthousiasmes à l'avenir !
> 
> Connaissant le client, il ont même prévu un fauteuil de remplacement pour demain soir
> 
> ...



 ... N'importe quoi ! ... 

Demain, vous allez rencontrer l'équipe d'un micro pays de 4,2 mio d'habitants ... et vous en serez fiers, un peu comme si vous aviez battu le Brésil ? 

Un peu de décence, s'il vous plaît ! 

Pfffffff ! ces français !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2018)

De toute façon mème si nous perdons , nous sommes devant la Belgique  
Mais nous allons gagner


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juillet 2018)

Le Brésil… en coupe du monde on l’a déjà bouffé trois fois. Et pas ce Brésil sous lexomil, mais de très grands Brésil, avec des vraies stars et pas le champion du roulez-boulez.

Demain la France affrontera la vraie autre meilleure équipe du tournois. Qu’importe sa population, sur le terrain ils ne seront que onze à la fois.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2018)

Que le meilleur gagne


----------



## PJG (14 Juillet 2018)

J'ai une serviette de plage de la Croatie, je ne vais pas la sortir demain.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2018)




----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2018)

Rencontre Croatie / Cratie.

Elle pourrait devenir une démo croate...


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pour les TV, c'est "in ze pocket"



Y'a pas que chez les bouffeurs de frites à la graisse de bœuf que ça commence à paniquer : Une victoire des Bleus qui pourrait coûter cher à un sponsor


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2018)

Que les meilleurs gagnent


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Que les meilleurs gagnent



Prudent, le garçon ! 

Tu pars en vacances en Croatie ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Prudent, le garçon !
> 
> Tu pars en vacances en Croatie ?



Non ! En Belgique !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Prudent, le garçon !
> 
> Tu pars en vacances en Croatie ?


Oui  une semaine en Croatie pour commencer


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Non ! En Belgique !



Ce garçon a le goût indu risque !  



Jura39 a dit:


> Oui  une semaine en Croatie pour commencer



Tu ôtes ton maillot bleu, tu passes à l'arrière et tu laisses ta femme au volant...


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2018)

Moi je vais passer quelques jours en Belgique aussi début Août : une rapide étape à Bruxelles pour l'exposition de configuration de Kanal (futur centre d'art moderne piloté par le centre Pompidou et deux institutions belges), quelques frites Barrière Saint Gilles, puis Bruges.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2018)

da capo a dit:


> Moi je vais passer quelques jours en Belgique aussi début Août : une rapide étape à Bruxelles pour l'exposition de configuration de Kanal (futur centre d'art moderne piloté par le centre Pompidou et deux institutions belges), quelques frites Barrière Saint Gilles, puis Bruges.


C'est beau Bruges


----------



## Madalvée (15 Juillet 2018)

Pourvu que les gentils gagnent.


----------



## Madalvée (15 Juillet 2018)

Pourvu que les méchants perdent.


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2018)

Depuis les hauteurs, j'entends la foule qui crie, qui klaxonne…

Il se passe quoi ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2018)

Bon c'est bientôt le début , plus qu'a attendre


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2018)

parfait, pendant que tout le monde regardera, je pourrai dire autant de bêtises que je pourrai.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2018)

Madalvée a dit:


> Pourvu que les gentils gagnent.





Madalvée a dit:


> Pourvu que les méchants perdent.



Dieu est avec toi !


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2018)

Le grand jeu :
Et si les joueurs de l'équipe de France n'avaient pas été bons au football… Quel aurait été leur métier ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2018)

Faites votre choix :


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2018)

But contre leur camp pour la Croatie


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> But contre leur camp pour la Croatie



Tu te donnes un mal fou pour réussir ta première semaine ! 

Renégat !


----------



## da capo (15 Juillet 2018)

Egalisation : les Croates ont vraiment envie de gagner !

Et c'est un beau match !


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juillet 2018)

Mi-temps

2 - 1 pour la France. Quelle bataille ! 

Ça va encore bouger en deuxième mi-temps. Mais dans quel sens ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2018)

Remontage de bretelles en vue.
Les français semblent encore un peu coincés.

En croate, je ne sais pas compter au delà de 1


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2018)

Enfin un vrai but : 3 - 1


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2018)

Les 60 minutes sont passées : ça commence à se sentir : 4 - 1


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2018)

Quel match  

4-1


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2018)

La constance des français à rendre la balle à l'adversaire est touchante !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2018)

Yes 

champion du monde 

Bravo a l'equipe de France


----------



## flotow (15 Juillet 2018)

Olala, quelle deuxième mi temps !!

Petite annonce SNCF... par le personnel allemand


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2018)

C'est quoi qu'on bouffe, ce soir ? 

ben quoi ? ​


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2018)

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi, c'est ceux qui vont klaxonner toute la nuit pour nous narguer !



Allons donc ! 

Je souhaite que la Belgique apprécie le fait d'avoir été virée de la CdM par l'équipe future Championne du Monde ! 

Merci qui ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Allons donc !
> 
> Je souhaite que la Belgique apprécie le fait d'avoir été virée de la CdM par l'équipe future Championne du Monde !
> 
> Merci qui ?



Félicitations aux bleus et bonne fiesta ce soir ! 

Mais chez nous, on s'est bien amusés aussi aujourd'hui :

https://www.rtbf.be/sport/football/...cou-s-repris-en-coeur-par-la-foule?id=9973201

​


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juillet 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je souhaite que la Belgique apprécie le fait d'avoir été virée de la CdM par l'équipe future Championne du Monde !



C’est qui la Belgique ? 

CHAMPION DU MONDE !!!​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C’est qui la Belgique ?
> 
> CHAMPION DU MONDE !!!​



Le pays qui arrive à faire chanter : "on s'en bat les c......" à 10.000 personnes sur la grand place de Bruxelles !


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Le pays qui arrive à faire chanter : "on s'en bat les c......" à 10.000 personnes sur la grand place de Bruxelles !



On a les plaisirs qu’on peut.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On a les plaisirs qu’on peut.



L'auto-dérision, tu connais ????
Ah non, t'es français !


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> L'auto-dérision, tu connais ????
> Ah non, t'es français !



Français et CHAMPIONS DU MONDE !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Français et CHAMPIONS DU MONDE !!!



... ça, on va l'entendre durant les 20 prochaines années ... 
Déjà que vous nous avez gonflés les 20 dernières années avec quatre-vingt dix huit !  ... Je traduis : nonante huit pour mes compatriotes !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Félicitations aux bleus et bonne fiesta ce soir !
> 
> Mais chez nous, on s'est bien amusés aussi aujourd'hui :
> 
> ...



J'aime  
c'est sportif


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juillet 2018)

c'est pas sportif de ce moquer des perdants 
j'aime pas cela et surtout c'est pas une mentalité de sportif


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... ça, on va l'entendre durant les 20 prochaines années ...
> Déjà que vous nous avez gonflés les 20 dernières années avec quatre-vingt dix huit !  ...



OUAI !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juillet 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> c'est pas sportif de ce moquer des perdants
> j'aime pas cela et surtout c'est pas une mentalité de sportif



Quels perdant ?

À les voir ainsi, ils ont gagné. Quoi ? J’en sais rien et je m’en fout parce que

CHAMPIONS DU MONDE !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> c'est pas sportif de ce moquer des perdants



Merci Juju ! Oui, mais nous ... on s'en bat les couilles !


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Merci Juju ! Oui, mais nous ... on s'en bat les couilles !



Nous aussi on s’en bat les couilles de

CHAMPIONS DU MONDE !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2018)

Par contre, on est bien cons !!!  ... Mais alors très cons !

Je suis en zone frontalière et dans mon patelin, ils ont eu la riche idée d'ouvrir la fan zone aux français du Nord (surtout Roubaix et Tourcoing) qui n'ont pas l'opportunité de visionner le match de la finale sur grand écran à cause des mesures de sécurité en France, le plus proche écran étant sur Lille !

Je vous donne en mille les désordres que ça va engendrer cette nuit !  ... Comme d'ailleurs à chaque fois qu'ils descendent chez nous pour faire la fête en mode no-limit !

Qu'ils aillent donc fêter *LEUR* victoire, chez *EUX* ! 

Je vous parais peut être intolérant, mais chaque weekend c'est en moyenne 5 bagnoles qui sont brûlées de notre côté de la frontière.
Si ce soir il y en a 10, on pourra s'estimer heureux ... Marre !


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Par contre, on est bien cons !!!  ... Mais alors très cons !
> 
> Je suis en zone frontalière et dans mon patelin, ils ont eu la riche idée d'ouvrir la fan zone aux français du Nord (surtout Roubaix et Tourcoing) qui n'ont pas l'opportunité de visionner le match de la finale sur grand écran à cause des mesures de sécurité en France, le plus proche écran étant sur Lille !
> 
> ...



 


J’en ris mais condoléance pour les bagnoles. On connait. 

Faut les aller les garer en France.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juillet 2018)

source : Le Figaro


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2018)

En fait, je suis très énervé ce soir !!!!  - c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire !
J'ai surpris 2 jeunes déjà éméchés qui s'amusaient à jeter des pierres sur un pauvre "poilu" réfugié dans un arbre dans le petit square près de chez moi, endroit où les matous adorent aller vagabonder ! 
Je leur ai demandé s'ils voulaient un "coup de main", ce qu'ils n'ont pas eu l'air d'apprécier ! 
Alors, le "coup de main" c'est dans la gueule qu'ils l'ont pris, et par la même occasion ils ont abîmés leurs beaux t-shirts initialement bleus !
Vieux, peut-être ! Mais je m'aperçois en cette occasion que j'ai encore de beaux restes ! Et ça, j'avoue que j'en suis ravi ... 
Et voilà ... à cause de 2 petits cons et de l'adrénaline qui monte, je m'emporte sur "les français du Nord" en général ... et je tiens à m'en excuser !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (15 Juillet 2018)

C’est bon, Macron peut passer la retraite à 80 ans, il lui suffit de rajouter « on est champion du monde » et... c’est gagné


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2018)

"La fin justifie les moyens", soit.
Mais j'ai préféré le jeu d'attaque belge (suis loin d'être le seul) par rapport à ce qui en tient lieu pour notre équipe.
Même frustration pour ce qui concerne la défense : le but que c'est infligé Loris est dû à la bêtise de celui qui lui a transmis le ballon sans voir qu'un croate rôdait à proximité. Il suffisait d'envoyer tranquillement la balle en touche !
La manière a fait tristement défaut !


----------



## bompi (16 Juillet 2018)

Les Croates ont vraiment très bien joué sans être _vraiment_ dangereux. J'aime beaucoup leur style, technique et assez vif (et apparemment ils ont bien digéré leurs matchs précédents).

Les Français ont donc d'autant plus de mérite d'avoir réussi à se dépêtrer de leur emprise. Mais notre milieu a vraiment souffert.

Les Italiens n'étaient pas là, on les a avantageusement remplacés. 

Note : excellent esprit sur le terrain, bon arbitrage. Une belle deuxième étoile.


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2018)

Macron est le meilleur, il a marqué quatre buts !


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2018)

Arbitrage à la sud-américaine. Un match d’hommes.

Les Croates ont essayé de nous mettre la tête dedans dès le début. Si des gens n’ont pas compris comment ils sont arrivés en final il suffit de regarder ces premières trente minutes infernales. J’ai trouvé nos joueurs très en deçà de leur niveau, à part Griezmann, surtout le milieu qui se faisait bouffer.

Très bon coaching de Monsieur Deschamps. La sortie de Kanté (?!) et l’entrée de Nzonzi ont fait du bien. À ce moment-là les Croates n’ont plus réussit à mettre notre défense sous très haute pression. Le troisième but les a tués. Le visage du coach croate reflétait toute son impuissance face au destin implacable qui s’annonçait.

La « bourde » de Lloris.... Hé ! Hé ! C’est nôtre Hugo et on ne le changera pas et contre personne. 

Il s’y entend pour remettre du suspens dans une partie.


----------



## usurp (16 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> ...La « bourde » de Lloris.... Hé ! Hé ! C’est nôtre Hugo et on ne le changera pas et contre personne.



C'est ça d'aller jouer en Angleterre, il est touché par la malédiction des gardiens, qui sévit depuis longtemps outre-manche


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2018)




----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2018)




----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2018)

« Pour les Belges y’en a plus, pour les Belges y’en a plus, ce sont des tireurs au cul ».


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> « Pour les Belges y’en a plus, pour les Belges y’en a plus, ce sont des tireurs au cul ».



Tu ne crois pas si bien dire : #6381


----------



## flotow (16 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> [...] je m'emporte sur "les français du Nord" en général


Dit un belge du sud 



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... et je tiens à m'en excuser !


tout va bien alors !


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juillet 2018)




----------



## Bartolomeo (16 Juillet 2018)

Ils l’ont fait !!! 

Ils les ont niqués (copyright Deschamps) ...
Une machine de guerre cette équipe avec un bel état d’esprit.

MBappé est peut le successeur des 2 aliens CR7 et Messi.

Bon ... je retourne à mon aspirine ...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2018)

loustic a dit:


> Macron est le meilleur, il a marqué quatre buts !



Ah ?
développe ton avis


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Ils l’ont fait !!!
> 
> Ils les ont niqués (copyright Deschamps) ...
> Une machine de guerre cette équipe avec un bel état d’esprit.
> ...



Mal a tête  mon amis ?


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2018)

Le passage des bleus sur les Champs était démentiel. Plus fort qu’en 1998. Des cris, des fumigènes, des drapeaux partout. La patrouille de France a fait trois passages. La suite fut une grande fiesta à l’Élysée. Même Deschamps était chaud. Jamais vu comme ça.


----------



## patlek (17 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le passage des bleus sur les Champs était démentiel. Plus fort qu’en 1998. Des cris, des fumigènes, des drapeaux partout. La patrouille de France a fait trois passages. La suite fut une grande fiesta à l’Élysée. Même Deschamps était chaud. Jamais vu comme ça.



mmmmmrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... çà porte un nom; c' est: hystérie

On ne sait pas trop si çà se soigne. En principe, la crise est passagère, les personnes atteintes retrouvent leur état normal en quelques jours (heureusement!!!!)
Si les symptomes persistent: il y a un problème.


----------



## Bartolomeo (17 Juillet 2018)

Ils sont passés 5 mn et les gens les ont attendu plus de 3 heures en plein cagnar !!!
Faut être motivé !!!


----------



## Bartolomeo (17 Juillet 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Mal a tête  mon amis ?


La tête ? Quelle tête ?


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Ils sont passés 5 mn et les gens les ont attendu plus de 3 heures en plein cagnar !!!
> Faut être motivé !!!


N'exagérons pas. Cela a pris bien plus que cinq minutes. Ils avançaient à 10-15 km/h.

En 98 le bus n'avançait pas. Il y avait des gens partout autour. Très dangereux. Et puis, on ne peut plus faire cela aujourd'hui, surtout pas après le 13 novembre.

Plus tard, ces gens pourront dire : "j'y étais !"

C'était bien.


----------



## usurp (17 Juillet 2018)

Ce qui est bien dommage, c'est que l'équipe n'ai pas fêté la victoire avec le peuple.
Ils voulaient juste une belle haie d'honneur pour aller voir leur président, et ils l'ont eu.
Un peu du foutage de gueule


----------



## Bartolomeo (17 Juillet 2018)

J’ai trouvé ça trop rapide aussi mais la préoccupation sécuritaire a changé depuis 98 !


----------



## usurp (17 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> J’ai trouvé ça trop rapide aussi mais la préoccupation sécuritaire a changé depuis 98 !



Oui, suis d'accord, ça ne pouvait pas se passer comme en 98.
Mais la sécurité, elle y était. Et il était prévu qu'ils y passent une bonne heure. 
Je suppose que les retards accumulés ont fait qu'il fallait faire l'impasse sur quelques chose. Le choix a été la (longue) réception avec Macon plutôt que la célébration avec leur supporter. Dommage


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juillet 2018)

J’ai bien aimé l’initiative d’inviter à l’Élysée les jeunes des clubs formateurs des Bleus. En 1998, avec Chirac, c’était un peu plus guindé. Là c’était plus populaire, plus « Fun ». Comme l’a fait remarqué un journaliste c’est aussi que Président est quasiment de la même génération que certains joueurs.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2018)

usurp a dit:


> Ce qui est bien dommage, c'est que l'équipe n'ai pas fêté la victoire avec le peuple.
> Ils voulaient juste une belle haie d'honneur pour aller voir leur président, et ils l'ont eu.
> Un peu du foutage de gueule



C'est vrai qu'ils étaient beaux dans leurs superbes costumes cravates très ... présidentiels ! 

Mais, la plèbe, c-à-d nous, n'est jamais contente ... En Belgique, nos "diables" ont été reçus par le Roi et la Reine pour leur 3ième place et ils étaient habillés en maillots, shorts et baskets avec l'accord du protocole et voilà qu'un mini-scandale éclate, certains leur reprochant un "manque de respect flagrant" pour la monarchie !  ... les cons sont donc universels et universellement cons ! 





​Alors, pour nos amis français qui viennent jusque dans nos bras narguer nos fils et nos compagnes journellement depuis qu'ils sont CHAMPIONS DU MONDE, nous avons créé un hymne à leur intention et cet hymne s'appelle : "SAMBA LES COUILLES"  ... 






​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Zebig vieille hyène provocatrice ...



Tiens t'es là, vieux suricate libidineux ?

J'ai pensé à toi ce matin en revenant du marché ... 

Depuis la semaine passée, une voiture française affublée d'un drapeau français sur le capot et de petits fanions dépassant des vitres, tourne tous les jours dans le quartier aux environs de 16H30/17H00 en klaxonnant comme un débile ! Le problème, c'est le "fuck" en carton qui est collé sur le toit ! 

Probablement un gars qui travaille en Belgique et qui repart chez lui après le boulot !

Ce matin, en revenant de la grand-place, je l'aperçois mal garée dans une rue avoisinante et je pense aussitôt : "Purée, qu'est-ce qu'elle est basse cette bagnole !) ... Ce n'est qu'en m'approchant que j'ai vu avec surprise que les 4 pneus avaient été crevés ! 

J'ai honte d'en rigoler comme un bossu, mais j'avoue avoir pensé : "Bien fait pour sa gueule !" 

Comme la camionnette de la police était garée un peu plus loin, je dis au policier : "Il n'a pas eu de chance celui-là !" - la réponse vaut son pesant d'or : "Ouais, il n'y a pas de témoins, pas de caméras de surveillance et en plus on va lui coller un PV pour entrave à la circulation !" ... le tout avec un rictus qui en dit long !  ... J'ai failli devoir changer de froc en rentrant !


----------



## Bartolomeo (17 Juillet 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tiens t'es là, vieux suricate libidineux ?
> 
> J'ai pensé à toi ce matin en revenant du marché ...
> 
> ...


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2018)

Je ferme le temps de lire vos commentaires _pas du tout_ sportifs !


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2018)

Savez-vous que je suis un abonné de fil simplement pour le plaisir d'y lire vos points de vue sur la planète football !?!  Je ne veux pas venir ici pour me fader vos prises de bec, purée…

……………………


Tout allait bien sur le terrain, jusqu'à ce que *TimeCapsule* nous sorte son tour de passe-passe favori, ramener l'actualité à ses p'tites marottes militantes ! L'arbitre l'avait déjà prévenu sur les risques encourus en cas d'utilisation abusive de liens d'actualité hors du sujet dédié pour cela, la version IV des actualités amusantes, ou pas… Seulement l'occasion était trop belle pour ce vieux roublard de TéCé.

Voyant ça, *thebiglebowsky* s'est prit d'une envie d'aller à la pêche. En spécialiste de la chose, il avait mis dans son gilet une poignée d'appâts de choix. Rejoignant son ami sur le banc, il commença par tendre ses filets et largua ses amorces. Puis ils se remémorèrent des souvenirs d'antan loin d'être en rapport avec le football. Mais bon, le piège de Skippy allait bientôt porter ces fruits.

Vu qu'ils étaient déjà deux à se vautrer dans le hors-sujet, un troisième les a rejoint puis un quatrième… *Moonwalker* et *Bartolomeo* étaient maintenant sur le terrain. La joute verbale pouvait commencer. Ils était pour l'occasion accompagné de quelques égarés qui se demandaient bien ce qu'il se passait dans cet espace réservée au commentaires sportifs.

Et comme si cela ne suffisait pas déjà… Alors que l'arbitre avait cadenassé le terrain pour entretien, voilà que *Jura39* se sert de son passe pour clamer sa passion pour l'un des contrevenants…_ What the fuck !?_​

……………………


Voilà ce qui restera de vos clavardages…


……………………


Maintenant c'est mitard et pain sec pour les cinq individus susnommés !


……………………


Dans le détail, ça nous fait 24 heures de ban (une simple interdiction de répondre) dans ce sujet pour chacun de vous accompagné d'un bonus de 24 heures pour les deux premiers larrons mentionnés.


……………………


*Time*, les news vont dans les « actualités amusantes, ou pas… ». Ici on cause de foot. On s'écharpe sur les qualités des joueurs, et des joueuses, de ballon rond ! Fais-toi une raison.

*Zebig*, quand tu veux aller à la pêche. Tu prends ton permis, ta canne et ton chapeau. Et t'y vas… Mais tu ne viens pas titiller les poissons du bar. N'y t'en vanter d'ailleurs.

*Moon*, *Drago*, ne vous laissez pas embarquer dans des histoires sans fin et surtout hors-sujet. Concentrez-vous sur le ballon.

*Juju*, quand je dis : je ferme et je mets le verrou. Ça veut dire que c'est fermé à tous les commentaires contraires au dernier commentaire. Je ne sais pas si je suis bien clair…


……………………


Pour ma première action de modération de masse, vous m'avez gâté les amis. La joie de cette victoire faisant, je me suis fendu un gros laïus. Ça n'est pas dit que je sois aussi loquace la prochaine fois, ni aussi coulant d'ailleurs… C'est que la chaleur m'accable autant que vous. Elle me dessèche à vitesse grand V… C'est l'horreur !


----------



## Bartolomeo (19 Juillet 2018)

Il parait que le Real prépare une offre mirobolante pour Neymar... si ça pouvait être vrai. 
On leur refourgue la danseuse, on récupère Casemiro et avec le reste du pognon, on prend Hazard ... 
Personne a les coordonnées du PSG ? Faut leur donner des idées aux qataris !


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juillet 2018)

Au contraire, le Real a déclaré qu’il n’était pas intéressé par Neymar. La côte du Brésilien a chuté vertigineusement après son spectacle en Russie. Déjà qu’il n’avait plus bonne presse de l’autre côté des Pyrénées depuis son transfert de Barcelone.

Il se murmure que le Real est à fond sur Hazard.

Maintenant, tout cela change tellement vite. Est-ce que tu retardes ou c’est moi ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (19 Juillet 2018)

J’ai entendu ce matin ... qu’une partie du clan de la danseuse est à Madrid.
Quand le Réal prend la peine de démentir c’est que ça discute ...
Après comme tu le sais. C’est très loin d’etre fait ...

C’est un footballeur génial mais avec un état d’esprit de merde, indigne de son talent ...
J’espère qu’il ne tardera pas à aller faire ses caprices de prima donna ailleurs !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juillet 2018)

Il reste au PSG :

https://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Actualites/Neymar-confirme-qu-il-restera-au-psg/924324

De toute façon, je ne crois pas que le Real est intéressé. Pas cette année.


----------



## Bartolomeo (20 Juillet 2018)

T'as vu qu'ils avancent sur Bonucci ?
Ou bien Tuchel veut passer en 3-4-3 ... ou bien j'vois pas bien l'intérêt, à part foutre les boules à Kimpembé...

Buffon
Bonucci - Silva - Marquinhos (Kimbembé)
Meunier - Verrati - Rabiot - ???
M'Bappé - Cavani - Danseuse​Pas convaincu par ce onze.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juillet 2018)

Le but de Benjamin Pavard contre l’Argentine désigné plus beau but de la Coupe du Monde de la FIFA 2018.

https://twitter.com/fifaworldcup_fr/status/1022123045706780672/video/1


----------



## Bartolomeo (25 Juillet 2018)

Normal et mérite !


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Août 2018)

Légion d’honneur : un maire invite les Bleus à refuser


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Légion d’honneur : un maire invite les Bleus à refuser



Euh ! Moi, je ne m'en mêle plus !!!  ...


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Août 2018)

Encore un abruti qui ne sait pas de quoi il parle, ou alors ce qui l’emmerde c’est que lui ne l’a pas encore eu et qu’il n’est sans doute pas prêt de l’avoir. Qu’il laisse les morts de 14 reposer en paix. C’est lui qui leur fait honte.

Il suffit de consulter la site de La Légion d’Honneur pour se rendre compte que les joueurs de l’équipe de France de Football sont parfaitement qualifiés pour la recevoir.

http://www.legiondhonneur.fr/fr/page/vocation-de-la-legion-dhonneur/70

http://www.legiondhonneur.fr/fr/page/criteres-dattribution/104

« la Légion d’honneur est la récompense des mérites éminents acquis au service de la nation soit à titre civil, soit sous les armes »

Encore une fois, il s’agit d’une distinction Militaire *et* Civile.


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2018)

ya qq ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Septembre 2018)

Kate ?


Ah non.

mUrde.


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Encore un abruti qui ne sait pas de quoi il parle, ou alors ce qui l’emmerde c’est que lui ne l’a pas encore eu et qu’il n’est sans doute pas prêt de l’avoir. Qu’il laisse les morts de 14 reposer en paix. C’est lui qui leur fait honte.
> 
> Il suffit de consulter la site de La Légion d’Honneur pour se rendre compte que les joueurs de l’équipe de France de Football sont parfaitement qualifiés pour la recevoir.
> 
> ...


Faut lui envoyer une déco avec la tête de Mickey ... il sera content ...


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Septembre 2018)

On a un nouveau gardien de but. Chouette ! Plus kiffé comme cela depuis les débuts de Lloris.

Sinon, le match… intéressant, parfois. On les sentait un peu courts.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Septembre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On a un nouveau gardien de but. Chouette ! Plus kiffé comme cela depuis les débuts de Lloris.
> Sinon, le match… intéressant, parfois. On les sentait un peu courts.



Pour être "courts", ils l'étaient : battus 6 à 3 ou 4 (tirs cadrés et arrêtés).
Ils ont fait honneur à leur Légion  !


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Septembre 2018)

Voilà. 2 à 1. Plié les gouda et autres masdam.

Très beau but d’Olivier Giroud. 

Très belle fête des bleus avec leur public.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Septembre 2018)

Pas triste : Foot et grand banditisme : les liaisons très dangereuses


----------



## Bartolomeo (15 Septembre 2018)

Les footeux sortent des milieux défavorisés ... et les malfrats sortent d'où en majorité ?  
Les copains d'abord chantait Brassens ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Septembre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Les footeux sortent des milieux défavorisés ... et les malfrats sortent d'où en majorité ?
> Les copains d'abord chantait Brassens ...



C'est un fil sur le foot, ici ! 

Pas un  fil politique...


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2018)

On devrait mettre le PSG à part.
Les autres équipes pourraient jouer entre elles tranquillement.
Le PSG jouerait tout seul.


----------



## Bartolomeo (16 Septembre 2018)

On pourrait en dire autant du Bayern ... de la Juventus ... du Réal Madrid et du Barça ... bref le discours des magnats qui agitent leurs biftons en gueulant qu’il faut créer la ligue des riches depuis un moment ! 

Pas d’accord du tout pour ma part ... de la merde ...


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Septembre 2018)

Elle existe déjà la ligue des riches : Champion’s Ligue. Elle a justement été créée à l’époque pour éviter que les plus gros clubs européens fassent comme au basket.

Là, l’UEFA va créer une ligue des plus pauvres pour qu’ils arrêtent d’emmerder ceux qui ont du pognon, ceux qui en ont beaucoup et ceux qui en ont énormément (= jamais assez). Je me demande qui payera pour voir des matchs de merde avec des joueurs de niveau 3.


----------



## Bartolomeo (16 Septembre 2018)

On en est pas encore au paroxysme ...
Ils veulent une sorte de championnat des blindés ...


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Septembre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> On en est pas encore au paroxysme ...
> Ils veulent une sorte de championnat des blindés ...


C’est ce qu’ils prétendent à chaque fois qu’il faut renégocier le bout de gras. C’est un peu comme une arme nucléaire. Personne n’a vraiment intérêt qu’elle explose. Alors au bout du compte ils finissent pas trouver un terrain d’entente, ce qu’ils recherchaient depuis le début.

Parce qu’une ligue fermée, à l’américaine, ça fait rêver sur le papier mais dans les faits, et les faits sont têtus, cela n’est pas compatible avec les structures du sport européen et l’organisation du football en particulier.

J’en veux pour preuve la Premier Ligue anglaise qui a conservé le système de descente et remontée malgré son statut commercial et privé, et non sans engranger des revenus les plus importants d’Europe.


----------



## Bartolomeo (16 Septembre 2018)

Et les pertes les plus importantes aussi ...


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Septembre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Et les pertes les plus importantes aussi ...


Un club anglais de 1re ligue en faillite ? Pas souvenance.


----------



## Bartolomeo (17 Septembre 2018)

http://www.mondedesgrandesecoles.fr/certains-clubs-de-premiere-league-bord-de-faillite/


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Septembre 2018)

Déjà, il ne signale pas de club en faillite. Il dit qu'ils pourraient.

Et puis, c'est faux : "Plus un club est performant sur le plan sportif, plus il va générer d’argent. Si le club génère de l’argent, il va se permettre d’acheter des joueurs d’un meilleur niveau et ainsi améliorer la performance sportive."

La Premiere League touche énormément d'argent à cause des droits TV. Ce qui fait que même le club relégué va toucher une manne importante.

Ce n'est pas parce que tu payes un joueur cher qu'il est bon et que tu vas forcément gagner. Surtout si tes adversaires sont capables de la même opération.

Ensuite, l'objet d'un club de football n'est pas d'être rentable. Ceux qui font des bénéfices les réalisent surtout avec le merchandising.

Evidemment que c'est irrationnel : c'est du football ! Un type pousse un ballon entre deux morceau de bois et 80 000 personnes hurlent de joie. Tu trouves cela rationnel ?

Ce qu'il dit est valable dans n'importe quel pays, pour n'importe quel championnat. Simplement les sommes sont plus importantes en Angleterre.

Il le dit lui-même, quand il n'y a plus de fric, un autre type arrive, rachète le club et ré-injecte du pognon. Et quand le type est un État du Moyen Orient, comme le Sheik Zaïed, ça te donne Manchester City. Rien à foutre du bilan !

Y'a bien que le Fairplay financier qui les préoccupe, parfois, un peu.

Quand il n'y a plus de repreneur le club tombe. Ce n'est pas arrivé en Premiere League mais en France, en D2 avec Bastia, et avec Le Mans. Avant avec Strasbourg. En Allemagne en 2. Bundensliga avec Munchen 1860.

M'enfin : "Cet article a 1 année. Merci d'en tenir compte durant votre lecture."

Son analyse c'est un peu comme si MacGeneration faisait un article pour démontrer que l'iPhone XS n'est pas le meilleur appareil pour la photo sous-marine si tu l'achètes à l'Apple Store Saint-Germain.


----------



## Bartolomeo (17 Septembre 2018)

Je disais surtout ça pour avoir assisté à une émission radio où il se disait que les droits TV de malade que perçoit la Premier League ne garantissait pas la bonne santé financière de celle-ci.
Parmi les intervenants, il y avait Lineker et Harry Kane.
Ils parlaient d’une sorte de bulle qui allait leur peter à la gueule ...
A voir à terme !

Quand tu vois Chelsea acheter Morata autour de 80 M€ et AS Roma N’Zonzi 25 je crois ... friqués ou pas, ils sont sur le même marché et il faut bien un retour sur investissement ...
Les aberrations des anglais peuvent se payer très cher !
Il m’etonnerait fort qu’un club anglais se voit éponger ses dettes par la couronne comme ce fut le cas du Réal Madrid qui serait en dépôt de bilan total sans l’intervention du roi, il y a quelques années !

Il va se passer quoi à Chelsea quand le russe va décamper comme il se murmurre ?
Si t’as pas un mastodonte qui se pointe ... risquent d’avoir mal au cul les mecs !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Septembre 2018)

Pour la première fois depuis sa création, il y a 25 ans, la FIFA installe deux équipes exæquo à la première place du classement mondial ! 
Les lauréats sont : la Belgique et la France.  (J’ai respecté l’ordre alphabétique pour faire plaisir à notre belge fou ! )


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Septembre 2018)

Les classements FIFA c’est du toc.

Il y a une équipe championne du Monde, des équipes qui ont été championnes du Monde et des équipes qui ne sont rien, qui ne seront jamais rien.


----------



## Bartolomeo (20 Septembre 2018)

Voilà Moon ... on l'emmer... la nuance !!! 

Hier, j'ai plutôt apprécié le tour de passe-passe des lyonnais à City ... Décidément imprévisible le foot !


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Septembre 2018)

Hier, je regardais le Bayern à Lisbonne.

Très bon match. Beau public. Ils nous ont ressuscité le petit Renato Sanches.


----------



## ScapO (20 Septembre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Hier, j'ai plutôt apprécié le tour de passe-passe des lyonnais à City ... Décidément imprévisible le foot !



Oui on les a Majaxisé les City ... un petit Fékir par ci , un petit Ndombele par là , z'ont rien vu venir la bande à Pep.


----------



## Bartolomeo (20 Septembre 2018)

Le retour de Ben Arfa avec Rennes... même hors de forme, il met une accélération, élimine deux joueurs, fait un décalage à gauche, corner.
Penalty sur le corner. Il le tire et but ...
Ce mec est un des joueurs qui m'aura le plus frustré ... tellement de génie footballistique ... tellement mal exploité ! 
Je l'avais vu jouer au Vélodrome avec Marseille lors d'un de ces rares grands matchs et ce jour-là, c'était Messi ! (sans aucune exagération) Rarement vu ça !


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Septembre 2018)

Oui. Malheureusement question jugeote, c’est loin d’être Messi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> ... ...  et des équipes qui ne sont rien, qui ne seront jamais rien.



Manu ! Hors de ce corps !!!!


----------



## Bartolomeo (21 Septembre 2018)

Lequel ???
Parce que si c'est moi ... pour toi, vieille dent cariée et en voie de putréfaction, mon patronyme reste Draga !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les classements FIFA c’est du toc.
> 
> Il y a une équipe championne du Monde, des équipes qui ont été championnes du Monde et des équipes qui ne sont rien, qui ne seront jamais rien.



Personnellement, je trouve qu'il faudrait organiser un championnat du monde *entre vous*, l'élite et la crème des crèmes ! 
En effet, pourquoi vous coltiner des équipes qui ne sont rien (et qui ne seront jamais rien) si ce n'est pour alimenter et conforter votre suffisance et votre ego surdimensionné ?

Certains supporters "extrémistes" me dégoûtent profondément ...


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2018)

OUI !

Le foot serait intéressant si on récompensait uniquement les équipes perdantes...

Car c'est grâce à elles que les autres gagnent.


----------



## Bartolomeo (21 Septembre 2018)

Calmez-vous les mecs ... la chambre est l'essence du foot !
Je n'ai jamais croisé un grand joueur qui ne soit pas un grand chambreur ... l'art de la feinte ! 

Quand on est un vrai amateur de foot ... on apprécie n'importe quelle l'équipe à partir du moment où elle propose quelque chose d'attractif ou qu'un joyau y évolue.

Mais l'état d'esprit de la gagne fait partie du jeu ... et ce n'est pas le plus facile à acquérir, loin de là.
C'est du sport et effectivement, il faut gagner, c'est le but du jeu.

D'ailleurs, il fut un temps où la France était la championne du monde des matchs amicaux et ne gagnait rien. La gagne est venue avec l'expérience acquise à l'étranger par les joueurs français expatriés.

Le PSG est un bon exemple. Ces trois dernières années, ils ont le talent pour aller au bout, mais pas le mental !

Après encore une fois, la chambre fait vraiment partie du foot.
J'ai joué 12 ans en France et on m'a toujours appelé "Caralho" dans un vestiaire sans que je le prenne mal et je me faisais démonter parce que le Portugal avait de supers joueurs, jouaient bien mais ne gagnait rien !
Ça fait partie du délire mais ça participait à la bonne cohésion du groupe!


----------



## Bartolomeo (21 Septembre 2018)

loustic a dit:


> OUI !
> 
> Le foot serait intéressant si on récompensait uniquement les équipes perdantes...
> 
> Car c'est grâce à elles que les autres gagnent.


 L'esprit de la loose ... ça va pas non ?  
Pour bien jouer ... tu joues pour gagner ... c'est cette motivation qui permet les exploits !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2018)

Non Draga ! Ce n'est pas de la chambre ... Quand je chambre, j'ajoute toujours quelques smileys pour adoucir la chose ... Là, rien ! C'est l'affirmation d'un convaincu qui gonfle le poitrail en se relisant !

Simplement la preuve d'un certain état d'esprit a rapprocher de la fameuse sortie de Macron : "Il y a ceux qui réussissent et ceux qui ne sont rien" ! C'est lamentable, indécent et surtout anti-sportif dans ce fil ! 

J'arrête là car je déteste discuter avec un crétin ! Moon, champion du monde de l'affirmation la plus conne ... Tiens, ça mériterait même une légion d'honneur puisqu'on la donne à n'importe qui !


----------



## Bartolomeo (21 Septembre 2018)

Allez je me fais défenseur du diable ... Moon, c'est un ton cassant et provocateur ... des débordements chauvins certes mais pas rancunier ...
La provoc' est un jeu qui se sert de la connerie, on le sait bien tous les deux !

Y a eu des vannes entre les belges et les français malvenues des deux côtés !
Les remarques des belges sur le jeu des français c'était franchement pas sport.
Quand on a vu Brésil - Belgique où il a fallu un miracle pour que les belges passent, on ne leur est pas tombé dessus en disant qu'ils n'avaient fait que défendre pourtant toute la deuxième mi-temps c'était le cas avec un Courtois euphorique !

Ça va rester quelques temps ... normal !

Normal que ça pinaille Zebig !


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Septembre 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Non Draga ! Ce n'est pas de la chambre ... Quand je chambre, j'ajoute toujours quelques smileys pour adoucir la chose ... Là, rien ! C'est l'affirmation d'un convaincu qui gonfle le poitrail en se relisant !
> 
> Simplement la preuve d'un certain état d'esprit a rapprocher de la fameuse sortie de Macron : "Il y a ceux qui réussissent et ceux qui ne sont rien" ! C'est lamentable, indécent et surtout anti-sportif dans ce fil !
> 
> J'arrête là car je déteste discuter avec un crétin ! Moon, champion du monde de l'affirmation la plus conne ... Tiens, ça mériterait même une légion d'honneur puisqu'on la donne à n'importe qui !



Oh! The Big, tu montes dans les tours tout seul, là. Attention à la surchauffe.

Les smiley, j’en mets, j’en mets pas. Là, je n’en mettrai pas.

Et puis, c’est trop facile. On sort une saloperie, mais ce n’est pas grave : y’avait un smiley ! Passons.

Tu as vu l’allusion à Macron, et tu n’as pas compris ? Je suis déçu. Pas qu’à Macron non plus, aussi à Courtois et son « équipe qui ne joue à rien ». C’est très insultant pour un adversaire de dire qu’il a « joué à rien ». Je dirai même que « c’est lamentable, indécent, anti-sportif ».


Mon attaque principale était contre ce classement FIFA. Du toc, je le redis. Tellement bidon qu’ils sont obligés de le bidonner encore plus pour ne pas être ridicules. Parce que contrairement à ce qui est dit dans la presse, si on regarde dans le détail de cette sottise, la France n’est pas première ex-écho mais deuxième. 1729,25 contre 1729,12 points. Le détail est assez savoureux : https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2018/...-a-la-premiere-place-grace-au-sum_a_23533851/

Tous les classements FIFA sont bidons. Le classement des gardiens de l’année ! Avec Buffon, grand gardien au demeurant, dont le seul exploit en 2017-2018 a été d’insulter un arbitre et de se prendre 4 matchs de suspension par l’UEFA. Avec Courtois, qui a fait une très belle Coupe du Monde mais une saison très moyenne sans aucun titre, mais sans Lloris, prestation de même niveau en championnat, mais qui n’a pas fait une moins bonne Coupe du Monde (il l'a gagnée, lui). L’équipe FIFA de l’année qui ne comporte aucun Français ! Griezmann a gagné l’Europa-Ligue et la Coupe du Monde, Varane rien que sa quatrième Champion’s Ligue et la Coupe du Monde. Bidon. Même Gianni Infantino en est gêné.

Voilà pour la FIFA, qui s’y connait mieux en compte bancaires qu’en Football.


Venons-en à la deuxième partie de mon post.

Voici la liste des 8 équipes qui ont gagné la Coupe du Monde de Football depuis 1930, c’est-à-dire sur 21 tournois en 88 ans : Uruguay ; Italie ; Allemagne ; Brésil ; Angleterre ; Argentine ; France ; Espagne.
8 équipes pour 211 associations nationales.

(au passage, tu admireras le magnifique emploi du participe passé)


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Septembre 2018)

Maintenant que les choses sont claires, occupons-nous de tes écrits.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> alimenter et conforter votre suffisance et votre ego surdimensionné



Je connais des petits Belges qui se montent le bourrichon depuis deux mois et qui se voient champions du monde virtuels parce qu’ils ont perdu une demi-finale. Une demi-finale, pas une finale, hein ! J’ai même lu quelque part : Belgique, champion du monde du beau jeu.

Le beau jeu de la Belgique pendant cette coupe du monde, je le cherche dans ma mémoire, mais je ne le trouve pas. Contre le Japon, quand ils vous ont mis deux à zéro, avant que vous vous réveilliez et commenciez à tester leur gardien en bois (3e choix au FC Metz) ? Contre le Brésil, ou après avoir planté un but (le premier est un csc) vous avez fermé le match, « joué à rien » pour reprendre cette expression de chez vous ?
Les stats du match : Brésil Belgique

Petite opinion personnelle sur votre « exploit ». Si Tite avait aligné Filipe Luis à gauche au lieu de Marcelo, vous n’auriez pas atteint la demi-finale et on ne serait pas en train de polémiquer.

En 1986, à Guadalajara, j’ai vu le plus beau match de Football de ma vie. Je n’en reverrai pas un deuxième comme celui-là, je le sais, j’en ai pris mon parti. Il opposait la France au Brésil. La France à gagné. Aucune de ces deux équipes n’avait « joué à rien ». Quelques jours plus tard, dans ce même stade, j’ai vu la France perdre contre l’Allemagne un match qu’elle avait dominé de bout en bout, sauf au score. Quand Diego Maradona a brandi la coupe du monde, je n’ai pas eu le sentiment qu’on avait perdu la finale. On avait raté notre demi et puis c’est tout. Les Allemands n’avaient pas « joué à rien », ils avaient gagné. Ils n’étaient pas les meilleurs, ils avaient été les meilleurs. Et quiconque à l’époque aurait prétendu le contraire serait passé pour un abrutis. Il faut croire que chez certains, il s’agit du sport national.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est l'affirmation d'un convaincu



Je n’ai pas besoin d’être un convaincu (d’ailleurs, c’est plutôt toi qui semble avoir une revanche à prendre), les faits sont là : la France est Championne du Monde 2018 de Football Association et elle le restera jusqu’en 2022 au Qatar, où peut-être elle se fera sortir au premier tour.

À ce jour, la Belgique n’est championne de rien car on ne décerne pas de prix du plus mauvais perdant.


----------



## aCLR (23 Septembre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Oh! The Big, tu montes dans les tours tout seul, là. Attention à la surchauffe.


En plus il radote…

_« Gna gna gna à n'importe qui ! »_

TheBig, laisse donc les passionnés causer de leur sport et va t'occuper de tes ouailles. C'est à eux qu'il faut servir tes-sermons-qui-voient-le-démon-partout-tout-le-temps-même-dans-les-smileys de grand gourou !


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Septembre 2018)

En bon français, cela porte un nom : remettre une thune dans le bastringue !


----------



## Bartolomeo (23 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Bartolomeo (23 Septembre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En 1986, à Guadalajara, j’ai vu le plus beau match de Football de ma vie. Je n’en reverrai pas un deuxième comme celui-là, je le sais, j’en ai pris mon parti.


Espèce de vieil amnésique ...
je m’en vais te raffraichir la mémoire.
Le France - Allemagne de 1982 est plus spectaculaire à mes yeux. Des buts plus spectaculaires des deux côtés et du jeu bon sang même s’il y a le drame de l’arbitrage.
Le France - Portugal de 1984 n’a rien à envier à ce match ... voir même mieux avec un scénario bien plus dingue.
Deux grandes équipes techniques avec pléthore d’actions de but, des gardiens euphoriques et un final de folie sur le raid de Tigana et le but de Platini pendant les prolongations complètement folles.
Ne pas oublier le Milan AC - Liverpool de 2005 ... Le match de Gerrad entre autres ... inoubliable.
Énorme première mi-temps du Milan qui donne une leçon de football.
L’inverse en deuxième mi-temps : magnifique.
Et même le France - Italie de 2000 avec le but en or de Trezeguet se place parmi les plus beaux matchs ... du très haut niveau des deux côtés et un suspens dément.

Oui, très beau match le France - Brésil de 1986 mais pas le plus beau.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Septembre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Espèce de vieil amnésique ...
> je m’en vais te raffraichir la mémoire.
> Le France - Allemagne de 1982 est plus spectaculaire à mes yeux. Des buts plus spectaculaires des deux côtés et du jeu bon sang même s’il y a le drame de l’arbitrage.
> Le France - Portugal de 1984 n’a rien à envier à ce match ... voir même mieux avec un scénario bien plus dingue.
> ...



« De ma vie » coco, « de ma vie ».

Tu es libre de ton appréciation, comme je suis libre de la mienne.

Je ne parle pas dramaturgie, des matchs fous j’en ai vus et j’en reverrais encore, et dans ce cas, j’aurais pu citer Allemagne - Italie 1970, que j’ai vu des années après, qui mérite bien son titre de match du siècle. Je parle du beau, je parle de la qualité de jeu pratiqué par les équipes. France - Brésil 1986, le ballon ne sortait quasiment jamais du terrain, peu d’arrêts de jeu, toujours en mouvement. Deux équipes qui attaquaient sans aucune frilosité. Une maitrise égale du jeu. Un ballet classique de 120 minutes dansé par les deux plus belles équipes du monde à ce moment. Tu peux chercher sur Youtube, tu ne retrouveras ça nulle part ailleurs, avec aucune autre équipe. Le Barça de Guardiola était un soliste qui évoluait devant un adversaire qui restait spectateur, il aurait fallu qu’il joue contre lui-même pour atteindre ce niveau.

Cela pour dire combien l’équipe de France touchait le firmament du football cette année-là et combien fût rude la désillusion lorsque pour la deuxième fois nous nous fracassâmes contre l’obstacle germanique. Et rien de glorieux, ni de dramatique dans cette défaite-là, tant l’équipe  de Beckenbauer semblait à notre portée. Un bête coup-franc, en début de match, un contre vers la fin. Et c’était plié : 2 - 0. Quelle obscurité après le feu d’artifice !

Après, j’ai haï le football, j’ai vomis Henri Michel, j’ai méprisé Vercruysse, cet imposteur*, et maudit l’équipe de France comme un Templier. À la coupe du monde suivante, j’étais passé à l’ennemi, je célébrais mes bourreaux, et un soir d’octobre 1993, j’ai pleuré de rire, presque de joie. Il faudra un match en Roumanie pour que j’aime à nouveau le bleu.

*c’était mon avis alors, je sais depuis que les imposteurs n’étaient pas ceux que je croyais.


----------



## Bartolomeo (2 Octobre 2018)

Hier ... je me suis vu un reportage sur Abou Diaby ... ce mec, à l'époque d'Arsenal, il était fabuleux. Il avait tout, technique, vision, percussion, vitesse, puissance et élégance.
Il avait un Pogba dans chaque jambe.
Son physique a lâché ... quel gâchis ... le plus grand talent depuis Zidane...


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Octobre 2018)

Dans le cul les Boches !  

Une première partie difficile mais la seconde période était française. Comme d’habitude. 

L’arbitre était mauvais dans ses décisions et surtout dans ses placements.

Plus mauvais y’avait que les commentaires insupportables de Ferreri. M6 ! Virez-le.


----------



## Bartolomeo (16 Octobre 2018)

Ce petit Lucas Hernandez me plaît de plus en plus ...
Beau mental les bleus !


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Octobre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Ce petit Lucas Hernandez me plaît de plus en plus ...
> Beau mental les bleus !



Yé! Le mec qui avait faim. Il a été dans le match du début à la fin. On ne peut pas en dire autant de tout ses coéquipiers. M’enfin, quelle belle réaction !

Kimpembe parfois, il me fait peur. Et je ne parle pas de la « main » bidon. Il faut qu’il arrête les jongleries à cinq mètres du but et qu’il apprenne qu’il vaut mieux dégager en touche, comme Hernandez, que dans l’axe.


----------



## Bartolomeo (17 Octobre 2018)

Décevant en effet ... Kimpembé surfe sur le match du Barça mais ça commence à se voir.

On a eu une confirmation de la colonne vertébrale de la France : Lloris - Varane - Kanté - Griezmann - Giroud avec autour un p'tit génie (M'bappé) et les autres plus ou moins en forme.
Avec l'état d'esprit à la dédèche ... Vont pas être faciles à déloger.

Équipe très solide !


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Octobre 2018)

Il faudrait que Deschamps aligne un autre défenseur central pour suppléer l’absence d’Umtiti, histoire de donner leur chance à d’autres et faire revenir sur terre le petit Kimpembe. Peut-être voir du côté de l’option Laporte ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (17 Octobre 2018)

Ouaip ... après défenseur central faut quelques matchs pour les automatismes...


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Octobre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Ouaip ... après défenseur central faut quelques matchs pour les automatismes...


Je vais être méchant : les automatismes il les as. Les mauvais.

Après l’Islande, DD lui dit : le ballon en touche ! Et là, au lieu de mettre en touche, il dégage dans l’axe.

Le placement a aussi posé problème. Varane ne va pas éternellement couvrir deux posts à lui tout seul. Ou alors qu’on lui file de suite son ballon d’or.


----------



## Bartolomeo (17 Octobre 2018)

Le potentiel est là ... (souviens toi des errements de Varane au début)
il prend des risques mais il n’est pas encore au point.
Mais je suis d’accord, c’est maintenant qu’il faut en tester d’autres.
Après Deschamps ce n’est pas un aventurier. Il touche peu à sa charnière.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Novembre 2018)

Football Leaks


----------



## Bartolomeo (4 Novembre 2018)

N'y aurait-il pas une prédominance des lusitaniens cités ?
Il avait raison mon pov' daron ... les toss, nous sommes de la mauvaise graine, on pousse partout !!! 

Au passage ... ce Jorge Mendes ... ça m'a l'air d'être une de ces crapules à mettre en place publique à poil avec un billet glissé dans l'fion où il serait discrètement inscris : "argent sale" !!!


----------



## Bartolomeo (10 Novembre 2018)

En ce moment, c'est le bal des faux-culs.

Le PSG est accusé de pratiquer la discrimination ethnique dans ses choix de détection de jeunes !

Bon, j'ai joué 10 piges au foot, et j'ai été en centre de formation ... Soyons clair, tout le monde le fait !!!
Les raisons sont tout sauf racistes. (Y a qu'à regarder les équipes de jeunes au PSG ou en équipe de France, il y a 80 % de blacks).

Il s'agit de ne pas créer entre autres, de clans dans un vestiaire sinon ça devient vite ingérable. Si t'as 8 mecs venant de la même cité, c'est le bordel. Si t'as 8 sud-américains dans l'effectif, il se crée un clan à part, si t'as dans un effectif de 24 joueurs 4 milieux grands et costauds, tu n'en prends pas d'autres, si à contrario tu en as deux à profil très technique contrairement à d'autres postes, tu ne les mets pas trop en concurrence. Le grand technicien est un cas particulier. Il doit beaucoup jouer pour progresser et acquérir de la confiance.  Etc ...

Marc Westerloppe qui est pointé du doigt pour ne pas avoir pris Yann Gboho en raison de ce type de critère bah il se trouve que ce gamin est aujourd'hui à Rennes où y bosse qui ?
Marc Westerloppe !!! 

Mediapart y connait que dalle en foot !!!
Il crée une fausse polémique. 

Raciste le foot français ?
Il y en a forcément, comme dans tous les secteurs de la société mais si les jeunes se sentent lésés, ils devraient partir en Italie, Espagne voire Europe de l'Est où là, on y est tellement moins racistes !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Novembre 2018)

Dans les faits, ce fichage n’a eu aucune incidence. Les clubs ne sont pas fous, si un Martien avec quatre bras peut obtenir une licence, ils l’engagent comme gardien. Les équipes jeunes du PSG reflètent la sociologie de la Région Parisienne.

Le scandale n’est pas là. Ce fichage est illégal et les définitions employées sont abjectes.

Parce que entendons-nous bien, il s’agit du recrutement de jeunes adolescents présents dans les clubs de l’hexagone. La plupart sont nés en France et donc ces catégories ne correspondent à rien, sauf à comprendre que Français = gaulois, Antillais = nègre des Antilles ; Africain = nègre d’Afrique ; Maghrebin = bougnoule.

Je ne connais pas ce Marc Westerloppe, les professionnels nous disent sur les plateaux de TV que c’est « un brave type ». Moi, j’ai plutôt l’impression qu’il a de la merde dans la boite crânienne, et depuis pas mal d'années.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Novembre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Marc Westerloppe qui est pointé du doigt pour ne pas avoir pris Yann Gboho en raison de ce type de critère bah il se trouve que ce gamin est aujourd'hui à Rennes où y bosse qui ?
> Marc Westerloppe !!!



Certes, mais pendant la réunion, il intervient distinctement pour rappeler les consignes reçues : déjà assez d’Antillais et d’Africains en Îles de France.

Et ces fiches, c’est bien lui qui les rédige. Il faisait déjà cela à Caen et à Lens.

Le problème ce sont les fiches. Le PSG connaissait leur existence et se savait dans l’illégalité. Voilà les faits.


----------



## Bartolomeo (10 Novembre 2018)

Ouais mais dans les faits ... t'as plein d'antillais et de blacks ...
Les fiches ok ... c'est illégal ... ils vont faire comme les autres : sans fiches mais le faire quand même !

Mais t'as pas le choix ... un effectif, ça se gère aussi avec des quotas !
Il faut te trouver un équilibre pour la meilleure performance sportive et donc la mixité est nécessaire...
Je l'ai vu et vécu et cela est effectivement nécessaire sinon c'est méchamment casse-couille le vestiaire et l'autorité du staff s'en ressent fortement avec les clans qui se serrent les coudes.

C'est dur à entendre mais si t'as une nationalité, une provenance, des catégories techniques sur-représentées dans un effectif ... c'est le bordel.

Un effectif de plus de 20 joueurs, faut pas l'oublier, c'est une micro-société à gérer minimum un an.

Il s'en passe des trucs en un an !

C'est une polémique de merde ... c'est comme s'il fallait gueuler à la discrimination parce que les nageurs sont tous blancs ou les coureurs de 100 mètres blacks !

Et ouais ...  les anti-racistes ont beau gueulé au scandale mais il y a des propriétés physiques qui au très haut niveau sportif font la différence.

Et quand il faut composer avec plusieurs caractéristiques, il faut faire des choix pour un résultat qui cherche à performer.

Il n'y a rien de raciste là-dedans, c'est la spécificité du foot qui est comme ça.

Juste un exemple où je vais éviter volontairement les blacks.

Si dans ton effectif, tu prends 8 portugais et 8 espagnols et bah je te le garantis, c'est mort de chez mort. Deux clans ne vont pas se pifrer !!!
Bon ... stage de détection de l'année suivante, il sera précisé plus d'espagnols et de toss et là, la Licra nous fera une descente d'organe !!!


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2018)

Pire encore :
Dans ces équipes de foot il n'y a pas de ... femmes !


----------



## Bartolomeo (10 Novembre 2018)

Il est là le vrai scandale !!!


----------



## Bartolomeo (16 Novembre 2018)

Bon le @Moonwalker ... tu vas te taper les frenchies face aux oranges mécaniques avec ton pinard et ton chauvinisme insupportable ???  (Ça va ... j’sais, sans chauvinisme le foot a peu d’intérêt ... moi aussi je suis à donf derrière la bleusaille !!!)


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Novembre 2018)

J’ai toujours pas allumé la TV à cette heure. Je crois que fondamentalement, je m’en bas les couilles comme disait l’autre.


----------



## Bartolomeo (16 Novembre 2018)

Renegat !!! 

Même un misérable match amical au stade Charlery avec feu l’equipe de France militaire face aux Pays-Bas j’aurais regardé tant je voue une haine féroce et infinie à cette équipe !!!

Pire que les teutons après Séville ... c’est dire ...


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Novembre 2018)

Boaf! Je n’ai jamais apprécié Koeman mais de là à les détester.

J’ai zieuté à partir de la 25e. Quelle gabegie ! Sans Lloris c’était du 4 voire 5 à 0. Les passes dans le vide, les contres au petit bonheur la malchance. T’avais l’impression que les mecs avaient plus peur de leurs coéquipiers que des adversaires. Mbappé qui touche pas un ballon, quand il en reçoit enfin un, il te contrôle ça à deux mètres de lui. Il était beau le « nouveau Pelé » ! Les mecs ont des espaces devant eux, 9 m2 de gazon vert en direction du but adverse, aussi vides qu’un discours de Macron, et ils passent le ballon au premier coéquipier entouré de trois néerlandais.

Encore une fois, l’entrée de Cissoko a été déterminante… mais pas comme on l’espérait. Il est temps arrêter avec le vieux grognard, c’est fini les commémorations. Ok, il a été un bon soldat, il ne rechigne pas à la tache, mais là c’était le roi de Bohème à la bataille de Crécy. Il est tombé au champ d’honneur, qu’on l’enterre et surtout qu’on ne le sélectionne plus.

Le pire : je n’ai pas l’impression que si les absents avaient été là, on aurait eu un résultat différent.


----------



## Bartolomeo (17 Novembre 2018)

Les bataves (j’me retiens de changer de consonne !!!) ont’ montré une belle grinta.
Le p’tit de Jong touche sa bille et Depay toujours aussi fort et toujours aussi teubé ...

Ouais match de merde ... Deschamps a une notion particulière de la hiérarchie des postes ... ça doit être le sens de l’honneur qui le pousse à inviter Cissoko et nous, les supporters, pour rester dans le ton, lui dressons fièrement un bras d’honneur au passage !


----------



## ScapO (17 Novembre 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Depay toujours aussi fort et toujours aussi teubé ...



Slt,
c'est pour ça qu'à l'OL on l'aime Memphis.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Novembre 2018)

Si même les Suisses se mettent à « jouer à rien »* :
https://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Act...-5-2-et-se-qualifie-pour-le-final-four/960323

*jouer à rien : expression footballistique belge signifiant qu’une équipe a mis une correction aux diables rouges.


----------



## baron (19 Novembre 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> *jouer à rien : expression footballistique belge signifiant qu’une équipe a mis une correction aux diables rouges.


Ah non ! Jouer à rien, signifie "ne pas faire le jeu, ne rien montrer", refuser d'aller de l'avant ou d'essayer de prendre le ballon, attendre que rien ne se passe sauf éventuellement une occasion de foncer en contre-attaque.


> « _C’était un match frustrant, la France a joué à rien, a joué à défendre avec onze joueurs à 40 mètres de leur but, a joué en contre-attaque avec Mbappé qui est très rapide. C’est leur droit, ils savent que quand [l’adversaire] joue très bas, c’est là qu’on a eu des problèmes. […] La frustration est là car on perd contre une équipe qui n’est pas meilleure que nous, on a perdu contre une équipe qui joue à rien, qui défend._ (Thibaut Courtois.)»
> 
> *Source* : https://www.20minutes.fr/sport/coup...en-ca-passe-bien-mauvaise-foi-chez-belges/url
> (Je n'ai pas choisi l'article le plus neutre qui soit dans ses commentaires subséquents… mais au moins avec la citation, on comprend ce que ça veut dire !)


La Suisse a fait tout le contraire et a joué avec cœur et allant ! Bravo !


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Novembre 2018)

Déjà, loin de moi l’idée de remettre en cause la performance de la Natti. 



baron a dit:


> Ah non ! Jouer à rien, signifie "ne pas faire le jeu, ne rien montrer", refuser d'aller de l'avant ou d'essayer de prendre le ballon, attendre que rien ne se passe sauf éventuellement une occasion de foncer en contre-attaque.



Mais comme ce n’est pas ce qui s’est passé pendant le fameux match que décrit Thibault le discourtois, je me permet d’émettre un doute sur cette définition. 

Rappel : France 19 tirs, Belgique 9.

De même que jouer à la passe à 10 à quarante mètres des buts adverses, je n’appelle pas cela du beau jeu.

Néanmoins, je reconnais que l’équipe de France peut parfois ne jouer à rien (selon ta définition), ou à quelques chose qui n’a que peu de rapport avec le football de niveau international. Par exemple, l’autre soir contre les Pays-Bas, mais nos amis néerlandais ont eu la délicatesse de ne pas nous le faire remarquer. 

Encore bravo aux Suisses pour leur victoire et merde pour la suite. Il faut bien que tout le monde s’amuse à ce jeu de cons.


----------



## Bartolomeo (28 Avril 2019)

Quand même la force mentale du PSG ... exemplaire !!! 

Bravo aux rennais !


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Avril 2019)

Rennais. Oui, bravo à eux.

Ce PSG quelle blague ! Force mentale d’une huitre pas fraiche. L'entraineur dépassé qui ne sait pas re-mobiliser son groupe à la mi-temps. Une conférence d’après match surréaliste où il t’explique tranquillement que ses mecs n’en ont rien à foutre des consignes de jeu et semblent croire que la victoire va leur tomber toute cuite dans les bras parce qu’ils sont le PSG, qu’ils s’appellent Neymar (enfin, lui a fait le taf) ou Mbappé (passé en mode petit con suffisant). 

Après le fiasco face à ManU, ils se sont mis la tête dans le sable, Tuchel le premier en parlant d’accident. Voilà le résultat. Depuis le départ de Blanc c’est de pire en pire dans ce club, que ce soit dans la gestion des joueurs sous contrat (Ben Arfa, Rabiot, Sirigu, Trapp), dans celle des acquisitions (Draxler, Kehrer, Paredes) que des ventes (Matuidi, Guedes, Lo Celso). Il va quand même falloir se poser la question du responsable : Nasser. À Doha, il faut qu’ils se rendent compte que certaines amitiés coûtent cher. 

La victoire a justement récompensé ceux qui voulaient vraiment se bouger pour gagner.

Ben Arfa peut se payer la gueule de Nasser : http://canal-supporters.com/2019/04...ra-avec-une-equipe-et-il-leur-fera-mal-aussi/


P.S. : j’admire la grande classe de Thiago Silva qui s’est fait porter pâle pour cette finale mais prétend maintenant donner des leçons à ses petits camarades.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Avril 2019)

Quel samedi !

Le derby de la Ruhr cet après-midi qui tourne au fiasco pour Dortmund et maintenant ça. Que du bonheur !


----------



## Bartolomeo (28 Avril 2019)

Et Verrati ... comme d’hab ... où il était pendant la séance de tirs aux buts ?
Planqué !!!

C’est une farce ce club.
Ils ne sont bons que dans un truc : faire des pubs pour des gels douche !!!

Je suis vraiment content pour Rennes et leur coach. Il fait un gros taf et une belle saison qui méritait un titre.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Mai 2019)

https://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Act...ne-apres-sa-victoire-face-a-francfort/1020048


----------



## Madalvée (18 Mai 2019)

Fête monumentale chez moi hier soir car le club de ma région s'est maintenu en ligue 2… "Maintenu en ligue 2", on a les exploits qu'on peut.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2019)

Fête monumentale prévue à Lyon ce soir ! 

Ligue des champions féminine - Lyon signe un 4 à la suite ! Au final 4-1


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juin 2019)

Coupe du monde 2019 : les Bleues régalent le Parc des Princes !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juin 2019)

Coupe du monde féminine de football : près de 10 millions de téléspectateurs pour le 1er match : ça en valait vraiment la peine !


----------



## Bartolomeo (8 Juin 2019)

Tu sais ... dès qu'y a une occase de se coller le groin à l'écran TV pour se faire chier royalement ... les gens sautent sur l'occase !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juin 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Tu sais ... dès qu'y a une occase de se coller le groin à l'écran TV pour se faire chier royalement ... les gens sautent sur l'occase !



Pour reprendre un  terme en vogue : "s'pèse de machiste" !


----------



## Bartolomeo (8 Juin 2019)

Hé ho ... voir des petits culs en short ... je kiffe à mort ! 
Et puis je connais bien le foot au point de savoir que sur les 10 millions ... il y avait au moins 8 millions de mateurs !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juin 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Hé ho ... voir des petits culs en short ... je kiffe à mort !
> Et puis je connais bien le foot au point de savoir que sur les 10 millions ... il y avait au moins 8 millions de mateurs !!!



Et c'est la raison pour laquelle il y a plus en plus de femmes à regarder le foot ! 

Il y a quelques années, question posée à une bande de minettes à Roland Garros : "et vous, qu'est-ce que vous regardez en premier chez les joueurs" ? (c'était du temps de Sharapova) réponse : "leur fesses" 

Toutes des vicieuses mon ami !


----------



## Bartolomeo (8 Juin 2019)

Et heureusement mon pote !!!
Elles assument pleinement leur côté vicieuse, elles sont entières comme sur le terrain footballistique où elles se comportent dignement au contraire de leur congénères masculins qui sont d'authentiques flottes à la moindre piqure de moustique !


----------



## Bartolomeo (18 Juin 2019)

Bon je confirme, après avoir regardé trois matchs de football féminin : c’est vraiment de la merde ! 

Des changements s’imposent.
Au hasard ... leur apprendre à contrôler la balle... redimensionner les buts et le terrain un peu comme au handball et au volley. La moindre frappe sous la barre, ça rentre : ridicule !


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Bon je confirme, après avoir regardé trois matchs de football féminin : c’est vraiment de la merde !
> 
> Des changements s’imposent.
> Au hasard ... leur apprendre à contrôler la balle... redimensionner les buts et le terrain un peu comme au handball et au volley. La moindre frappe sous la barre, ça rentre : ridicule !


On n'a visiblement pas regardé les mêmes matchs.
Quand on regarde les Américaines jouer, question technique et organisation, je ne vois pas ce qui leur manque. Et si les Chiliennes n'ont pas pu faire grand-chose, leur gardienne a multiplié les belles parades.
Tu as une vision réductrice [et méprisante, aussi, mais on le savait déjà].


----------



## love_leeloo (18 Juin 2019)

j'ai amené ma grande fille au stade voir Canada-Nouvelle zélande.
les places à 6€ c'est cool.
ma fille a adoré
et  moi ... aussi.
alors oui y a moins de puissance, mais niveau technique, rien à redire..
MAIS le top, c'est la non contestation.
qu'est ce que ça fait du bien de voir des matchs sans voir les joueurs se rouler par terre comme si ils étaient en fin de vie.
le match n'est pas haché.
à la base j'aime pas le foot, je suis plutôt rugby (alleeeeeeeeeeeeeeez le stade  )
ça m'a réconcilié avec ce sport.
bon je ne regarderai quand même pas les garçons, faut pas exagérer


----------



## Bartolomeo (18 Juin 2019)

bompi a dit:


> On n'a visiblement pas regardé les mêmes matchs.
> Quand on regarde les Américaines jouer, question technique et organisation, je ne vois pas ce qui leur manque. Et si les Chiliennes n'ont pas pu faire grand-chose, leur gardienne a multiplié les belles parades.
> Tu as une vision réductrice [et méprisante, aussi, mais on le savait déjà].


Peut être que t’y connais que dalle au foot, non ?
C’est terriblement pauvre !
Y a pas de mépris ... c’est juste méchamment chiant à mater et je ne fais pas le suce boules juste parce que c’est des meufs ...
Pas de changement de rythme ... technique digne à peine d’une CFA2 et encore je suis gentil ... des comportements tactiques primaires ... à voir dans 10 piges mais pour l’instant c’est de la merde !

Par contre t’as raison ... je réduis ouais ... faut absolument réduire un peu la hauteur des cages ... les femmes auront beaucoup de mal à acquérir l’impulsion nécessaire pour aller chercher certains ballons surtout quand elles progresseront en frappe de balle.
Il y a un espace entre les lignes hallucinant qu’il faut réduire pour que ça ressemble à autre chose qu’une partie de guignols ... ce qui est juste le B-A BA d’une tactique à peu près appliquée donc faut réduire la taille du terrain.

Rien de scandaleux dans ce que je dis ... ça s’imposait dans d’autres sports d’equipe et c’est le cas du foot !
T’imagines comment on se ferait chier au volley feminin si on ne leur avait pas baissé le filet ?
Pas une balle smashée !!! 

Mais par contre ... que ce soit clair ... on a le droit de s’emerveiller devant de la merde hein ... pas la peine de t’énerver chaton ! 

Sinon c’est qui ce « on » que je puisse m’amuser à lui botter le cul à l’instar des nanas au foot ?


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2019)

[Disons que si tu étais moins ordurier dans tes propos, ils pourraient passer pour une critique indulgente du jeu des diverses équipes, mais ça ne te semble pas possible. Je te conseillerais de faire un effort.]

Quant au jeu, je n'y trouve rien à redire. Il y a encore des écarts très importants entre les équipes solides et les équipes modestes (_cf._ USA-Thaïlande), évidemment, mais c'était encore le cas il n'y a pas si longtemps côté masculin aussi.

En voyant les scores entre équipes de haut de tableau, je ne vois vraiment pas ce qu'apporterait de réduire les dimensions des cages, sinon avoir encore moins de buts.

En tout cas, j'ai regardé une mi-temps de Brésil-Italie et j'ai eu mon content de gestes techniques (surtout des Brésiliennes, on s'en doute) et d'engagement physique (voire une certaine agressivité).


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2019)

Un match : 5400 secondes.
10 secondes intéressantes.
Le reste : sommeil.


----------



## Bartolomeo (19 Juin 2019)

bompi a dit:


> [Disons que si tu étais moins ordurier dans tes propos, ils pourraient passer pour une critique indulgente du jeu des diverses équipes, mais ça ne te semble pas possible. Je te conseillerais de faire un effort.]


Faudrait savoir méprisant ou ordurier ? 
Mon bon @bompi ... le moindre mot que j’utilise est choisi avec soin. Je te remercie de tes conseils mais tu l’as bien compris, je n’appartiens pas à cette génération qui se donne une ligne de bonne conduite en se lavant la bouche à l’eau bénite. 

Pour en revenir au jeu. J’ai regardé hier Brésil - Italie. C’est pauvre de chez pauvre.
Je ne condamne pas mais ça n’empeche que c’est merdique, c’est comme le tennis à l’époque de Navratilova ... on se faisait chier royalement alors qu’aujourd’hui c’est top à mater.

Je ne fais pas l’erreur de comparer avec les mecs... normal, ce ne sera jamais tout à fait le même délire mais ce qu’on constate aujourd’hui c’est qu’il y a de grosses carences techniques. Elles y mettent de l’engagement et essaient de mettre de la vitesse mais voilà, c’est là le plus dur, avec une technique limitée, ça redescend au niveau des U12.
Le nombre de passes faciles filées aux adversaires. La confusion vitesse et précipitation. La qualité des centre au niveau de l’amateurisme. Le placement sur les zones d’influence catastrophique.
C’est pas une talonnade ou un passement de jambes par ci par là qui définit le niveau tactico-technique d’un match. Sans cela, le foot n’a aucun intérêt.

Je reste persuadé qu’il faut adapter les dimensions pour les nanas.
Le terrain est trop grand ... à chaque fois que la petite black ailier brésilienne a mis une accélération, personne à la réception ... terrain trop grand.
Il n’y aura pas moins de buts si elles ont un peu moins de bornes à courir.
Et pour les cages, attends qu’elles progressent en frappes (pour l’instant la qualité est vraiment à chier) et tu vas voir le nombre de fois où les gardiennes d’1m 75 Max vont juste regarder les ballons rentrer.

Une bonne dizaine d’années et peut être que ça deviendra intéressant à regarder.

Par contre, ce qui est plaisant est l’état d’esprit qu’elles affichent et la beauté de certaines joueuses ne gâche rien.

Mais je ne regarde pas le foot pour des leçons d’esprit sportif ou pour mater de jolis petits culs dans des shorts moulants. Le kiffe c’est la qualité de l’opposition par la tactique et le jeu.

Faut patienter ... là, c’est pire que la MLS, c’est dire !


----------



## Bartolomeo (23 Juin 2019)

France - Brésil ce soir !

Obligée de mater c'te marmelade pour faire plaisir à ma gosse ! 

Espérons au moins que les françaises gagnent !  Même si sur ce que j'ai vu ... je mettrais plutôt la piécette sur les brésiliennes ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Juin 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> France - Brésil ce soir !
> Obligé*e* de mater c'te marmelade pour faire plaisir à ma gosse !



Papa porte la jupe, ce soir ? 

Tout mon appui à cette pauvre gamine dotée d'un père indigne !


----------



## Bartolomeo (23 Juin 2019)

Qu’est ce tu racontes ... elle a le meilleur papa du monde ... fille de pirate ... elle kiffe à mort !!! 

Et ouais vieille carne ... s’il faut porter la jupe pour lui faire plaisir ... je fonce !


----------



## flotow (23 Juin 2019)

bon j'ai trouvé RMC Sport pour écouter le match ...
avec les images de la TV allemande 

... et 40 secondes de décalage


----------



## Bartolomeo (23 Juin 2019)

Pourquoi tu t'installes pas Molotov TV et tu regardes sur cette chaine de merde qu'est TF1 ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2019)

C'est pas barbecue sur M6 ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (23 Juin 2019)

Première frappe cadrée à la 53 éme minute ! Et c'est la seule du match des françaises !


----------



## Bartolomeo (23 Juin 2019)

Bon j'espère que la coach française a fait les bons constats.
Gros problèmes côté droit de la défense française.

Contre les américaines, si elles recommencent, ça peut être fatal.

Très bon match de Gauvin.


----------



## daffyb (24 Juin 2019)

Ca manque diablement de précision dans les passes et surtout de cadrage !


----------



## Bartolomeo (24 Juin 2019)

Ça manque de tout ...


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2019)

France-Etats-Unis (1-2)


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2019)

J'avais une petite question de néophyte pour les parieurs.
Le Lizarazu est-il pronostiqueur pour un site de paris sportifs ?
Je demande parce qu'hier, pour le match Pays-Bas Suède, j'avais l'impression qu'il soutenait mordicus les jaunes et bleues alors que les oranges me semblaient meilleures sur le terrain.
Hein ?!


----------



## daffyb (4 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> J'avais une petite question de néophyte pour les parieurs.
> Le Lizarazu est-il pronostiqueur pour un site de paris sportifs ?
> Je demande parce qu'hier, pour le match Pays-Bas Suède, j'avais l'impression qu'il soutenait mordicus les jaunes et bleues alors que les oranges me semblaient meilleures sur le terrain.
> Hein ?!


j'en sais rien, mais ils étaient bien vendus à la Suède !
ah les suédoises  alors que les Pays-Bas sont championnes d'Europe...


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2019)

daffyb a dit:


> j'en sais rien, mais ils étaient bien vendus à la Suède !


Ah t'as remarqué aussi !


----------



## daffyb (4 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Ah t'as remarqué aussi !


c'était tellement gros !


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2019)

daffyb a dit:


> ah les suédoises


Ouais… Bah vivement qu'un duo de journalistes sportives commentent les matches des garçons…


----------



## daffyb (4 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Ouais… Bah vivement qu'un duo de journalistes sportives commentent les matches des garçons…


'faut changer de chaine et de sport.
https://www.gqmagazine.fr/lifestyle...mary-patrux-la-chef-dorchestre-de-bein-sports


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2019)

daffyb a dit:


> 'faut changer de chaine et de sport.
> https://www.gqmagazine.fr/lifestyle...mary-patrux-la-chef-dorchestre-de-bein-sports


Payer pour regarder du sport à la tévé, je passe mon tour…


----------



## Bartolomeo (4 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> J'avais une petite question de néophyte pour les parieurs.
> Le Lizarazu est-il pronostiqueur pour un site de paris sportifs ?
> Je demande parce qu'hier, pour le match Pays-Bas Suède, j'avais l'impression qu'il soutenait mordicus les jaunes et bleues alors que les oranges me semblaient meilleures sur le terrain.
> Hein ?!


C'est un ancien footeux, il est partisan ... à chaque match, tu le sens ...
C'est d'ailleurs presque toujours comme ça avec les autres ...
Très peu (voir aucun) sont neutres.

Hier, j'ai fait plaisir à un pote et on a squatté un bar des sports canadien à saint germain des près pour mater le match ...
Bon je ne reviens pas sur le niveau hein   ... par contre, il devait y avoir 70 % de nanas présentes et du coup, je me suis bien marré à leur expliquer les subtilités du jeu ... elles étaient hyper réceptives au point qu'on a pris une nappe et un stylo pour leur expliquer la différence entre les limites du terrain et les limites du jeu (hors-jeu), le positionnement des joueuses et l'importance des transitions, des appels dans le vide, la couverture défensive etc ... L'état d'esprit était cool et le seul connard qui a ouvert sa gueule comme un sagouin à cause de l'alcool avait une bite et une paire de couilles ! 
Bon ... Vite réglé, on l'a foutu dehors et il a fini sa soirée à s'embrouiller avec un lampadaire ! 

Bon esprit les nanas ... c'est pas mal ...


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> C'est un ancien footeux


Devenu commentateur sportif grâce à Arsène, je sais !


----------



## Bartolomeo (5 Juillet 2019)

Il en aura créé des vocations le Arsène !


----------



## asticotboy (5 Juillet 2019)

Dans le genre ancien footeux commentateur chauvin, on a aussi Jean Marc Ferreri... il en devient même pénible et de mauvaise foi...
En même temps le foot sur W9... enfin jdis rien


----------



## Bartolomeo (6 Juillet 2019)

Jean Marc Ferreri ... il comprend que dalle ... c’est une speakerine !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2019)

Toujours Zéro Zéro pour cette finale féminine


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2019)

Belle victoire , les Etats Unis remportent cette coupe du monde féminine


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> J'avais une petite question de néophyte pour les parieurs.
> Le Lizarazu est-il pronostiqueur pour un site de paris sportifs ?
> Je demande parce qu'hier, pour le match Pays-Bas Suède, j'avais l'impression qu'il soutenait mordicus les jaunes et bleues alors que les oranges me semblaient meilleures sur le terrain.
> Hein ?!



Il n'a pas le droit, c'est comme les joueurs qui parient, c'est interdit, (de se faire prendre), dans son cas c'est pareil.
mais bon, par contre il a le droit d'avoir une préférence bien que en tant que commentateur il doit AUSSI rester neutre.


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Belle victoire , les Etats Unis remportent cette coupe du monde féminine



Rien à redire c'est mérité, les ricaines sont très fortes au SOCCER, bien plus que leurs équipe masculine


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Juillet 2019)

Bon si celéà vous intéresse : 


*Socca, socker puis soccer*
L'affaire tire ses bases de l'origine même de ce sport, du moins dans sa version moderne, post-soule. Au milieu de XIXe siècle en Angleterre, de jeunes étudiants prennent l'habitude de se réunir après les cours pour taper dans une balle sur un terrain rectangulaire, avec deux buts à chaque extrémité. Les règles sont floues voire inexistantes, jusqu'à ce lundi soir historique du 26 janvier 1871, où les responsables de onze clubs naissants se réunissent dans un pub londonien appelé Freemasons' Tavern, afin de s'entendre sur la manière de jouer. Ce qui est autorisé et ce qui ne l'est pas. Les débats sont passionnés, mais une majorité des personnes présentes s'entendent sur deux points d'un règlement édicté dès 1848 à l'université de Cambridge (les « _Cambridge Rules_ » ) : le « _hacking_ » , ou contact entre les joueurs lors d'un regroupement, est prohibé, de même que le fait de porter le ballon à la main sur le terrain, hors les gardiens. La « _Football Association_ » est née, désignant à la fois le sport et la Fédération censée garantir le respect des règles et organiser les confrontations entre équipes.

Sauf que des onze clubs présents à la Freemasons' Tavern ce fameux 26 janvier 1871, l'un d'entre eux, Blackheath, s'oppose particulièrement à ces règles, par le biais de ses dirigeants et notamment un certain Francis Maude Campbell, qui s'insurge : le football doit être un sport de contact et non d'évitement, il faut autoriser le « _hacking _ » ! À la sixième réunion de la Football Association (FA), son club et lui décident de se retirer et d'entrer en dissidence. D'autres clubs rejoignent bientôt le mouvement et le 26 janvier 1871, au restaurant Pall Mall de Londres, une autre Fédération est créée par 19 clubs au total, avec de nouvelles règles. Son nom ? La Rugby Football Union (RFU). Football Association contre Rugby Football. Les deux cohabitent avec ces noms si proches. Tellement proches que, pour ne pas confondre, certains pratiquants finissent par adopter des diminutifs. La légende veut que ce soit des étudiants d'Oxford en 1889 qui aient les premiers pris l'habitude d'appeler le premier « _socca_ » , contraction du terme « _association_ » . Puis vers 1895, le « _socca_ » devient « _socker_ » ou « _soccer_ » , par habitude de l'époque de rajouter un « er » à la fin de certains mots en argot. D'ailleurs, « _rugby_ » se dit aussi beaucoup « _rugger_ » dans le même temps.
*Un mot d'argot entré dans le langage commun*
Voici donc où on en est quand, de l'autre côté de l'Atlantique, les immigrés débarquent avec un ballon dans la valise et cette curieuse mode de taper dedans au pied. Ils appellent ça le « _football_ » et disent que ça commence à faire fureur en Angleterre et bientôt dans le reste de l'Europe. Mais problème : un autre sport assez différent existe déjà sur place et s'appelle aussi « _football_ » . C'est ce que nous autres appelons aujourd'hui football américain. Il s'est popularisé sur les campus de la côte Est des États-Unis et du Canada et ses règles sont édictées dans le courant des années 1870, inspirées du jeu pratiqué à la fac de Boston, avec le ballon porté à la main et les contacts autorisés. Pour distinguer le « _football_ » né aux USA dans les années 1870 du « _football_ » anglais importé par la population immigrée à partir de la fin du XIXe siècle, les pratiquants, observateurs et journalistes décident de prendre le terme argot du second, bien que ce ne soit à la base pas un vrai mot. Ce qui, d'ailleurs, ne manqua pas de provoquer l'ire des Bernard Pivot de l'époque. Szymanski a ainsi ressorti des archives une coupure du _New York Times_ où l'auteur demande à ses collaborateurs de cesser d'utiliser ce mot qui n'en est pas un. Il ne sera pas entendu et le terme « _soccer_ » s'impose irrémédiablement en Amérique du Nord, contrairement à l'Angleterre, où il n'est d'abord resté qu'un mot seulement utilisé à l'oral, avant de disparaître définitivement dans la seconde moitié du XXe siècle. Raison principale : il n'y a pas de confusion possible avec un autre sport. En tout cas, que les _haters_américains du _soccer_ en soient définitivement convaincus : non, « _soccer_ » n'est pas un dérivé de « _sucker_ » .


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Juillet 2019)

Pour ceux qui aiment le sport, ce soir super finale Euro- femmes en basket: France -Espagne.
Ça va être chaud bouillant


----------



## Bartolomeo (20 Juillet 2019)

Heureux pour nos amis algériens qui n’avaient pas gagné la CAN depuis 1990.
Bon, par contre, beau but de merde !!!

Viva Algérie !


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Février 2020)

Amis (?) lyonnais, vous allez prendre ce soir un cours de football européen. Soyez attentifs.


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Février 2020)

JMA will cry again tonight 
I like this


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Février 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Amis (?) lyonnais, vous allez prendre ce soir un cours de football européen. Soyez attentifs.





nicomarcos a dit:


> JMA will cry again tonight


1 - 0
Quel hold-up !
L'arbitre avait de la merde devant les yeux et la VAR continue d'être une escroquerie.
Bravo quand même aux Lyonnais pour l'état d'esprit.

La punition collective va être de se taper les commentaires ridicules de Garcia et Aulas jusqu'au coup de sifflet final du match retour.


----------



## aCLR (27 Février 2020)

Donc si je comprends bien, nos amis turinois viennent d'être magistralement escroqués par une leçon d'arbitrage merdique.


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Février 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> 1 - 0
> Quel hold-up !
> L'arbitre avait de la merde devant les yeux et la VAR continue d'être une escroquerie.
> Bravo quand même aux Lyonnais pour l'état d'esprit.
> ...


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Février 2020)

Oui mais l’arbitre ne leur a pas rendu service,
c’est pas bien de faire rêver les gens. 
Dans 15 jours la sentence va être terrible !
Ils vont repartir avec les valises bien pleines.


----------



## aCLR (27 Février 2020)

Ne nous fâchez pas avec nos amis espagnols s'il vous plaît !


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Février 2020)

Pas du tout, mais pourquoi les Espagnols ?


----------



## ScapO (27 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Oui mais l’arbitre ne leur a pas rendu service,
> c’est pas bien de faire rêver les gens.
> Dans 15 jours la sentence va être terrible !
> Ils vont repartir avec les valises bien pleines.



Marrant, pour certains elles devaient déjà être pleines hier soir... En même temps, zéro tirs cadrés en 95 minutes, certainement du à l'influence de l'arbitre .


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Février 2020)

Hier soir  ils s’entraînaient à régler la mire pour le retour


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Pas du tout, mais pourquoi les Espagnols ?


L'arbitre était Espagnol.

Je n'ai pas d'amis Espagnols. D'ailleurs, y'a que les Espagnols qui ont des amis espagnols. Et encore, pas tous, j'ai connu des Catalans et des Basques qui pouvaient pas les voir en peinture, même par Velasquez ou Picasso.

En parlant d'ami espagouin, y'a Sergio Ramos qui s'est enfin pris le carton rouge qu'il méritait dans le match contre City. 



nicomarcos a dit:


> Ils vont repartir avec les valises bien pleines.


Et une grippe carabinée. 



ScapO a dit:


> En même temps zéro tirs cadrés en 95 minutes, certainement du à l'influence de l'arbitre .


Certainement.


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Février 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En parlant d'ami espagouin, y'a Sergio Ramos qui s'est enfin pris le carton rouge qu'il méritait dans le match contre City.


Rien d’anormal à çà, il les collectionne 
Il finit un match sur deux !
Reconversion pour sa retraite : boucher


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Reconversion pour sa retraite : boucher



Pauvres Vegans !


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Mars 2020)

Quand la pelouse est comme ça, le match va être magnifique :


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2020)

Je ne suis pas le foot, donc pas d'avis sur le sujet, du coup pouvez-vous m'éclairer : la coupe de la ligue méritait-elle qu'on lui taille un si beau costard    ?









						« Adieu citrouille » : l’oraison funèbre de la Coupe de la Ligue
					

CHRONIQUE. Si notre chroniqueur a accepté de prononcer l’oraison funèbre de la Coupe de la Ligue, c’est dans l’espoir de ne plus jamais prononcer son nom.




					www.lemonde.fr
				




En tous cas j'ai bien rigolé à la lecture, c'est du saignant !


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Août 2020)

Dur mais vrai.

La compétition de trop qui ne manquera à personne. À part à Jean-Michel Aulas qui a vu filer vendredi sa dernière chance d'accrocher une place européenne. Bien fait pour sa grande gueule soit dit en passant.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Août 2020)

Kolossal !

Bayern 8 – Barcelona 2


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Août 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Kolossal !
> 
> Bayern 8 – Barcelona 2



Mais si !


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Août 2020)

Téléfoot disponible sur les appareils d'Apple


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Août 2020)

Et à la fin… le Bayern gagne.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Septembre 2020)

PSG / OM

résultat : Covid 1 / PSG 0


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Septembre 2020)

Allemagne : une équipe de foot perd 37-0... en respect des gestes barrières  

De toutes façons, à la fin...

...  ce sont les allemands qui ont gagné ! ​


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Septembre 2020)

Eugénie Le Sommer, serial buteuse enfin au sommet des Bleues


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Septembre 2020)

Mouai. L'adversaire semblait jouer son premier match de football. Certaines avaient même du mal à retrouver le sens du jeu.

Beaucoup de disparité de niveau dans les équipes nationales de football féminin.

Après, quand l'équipe de France se coltine une vraie opposition, il n'y a plus personne.

J'ai été très déçu par la prestation des bleues à la coupe du monde. Je ne parle pas du classement mais de la manière. Techniquement, c'était très faible avec beaucoup de pertes de ballon sur des passes imprécises. Un comble pour un football qui ne peut rivaliser avec son équivalent masculin dans le domaine physique. D'autres équipes présentaient mieux qu'elles (l'Angleterre par exemple). Je ne les regardes que du coin de l'œil mais je n'ai pas l'impression qu'elles aient fait des progrès depuis.


----------



## ScapO (23 Septembre 2020)

oui il n' y avait vraiment pas grand chose en face comme opposition.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2020)

Un pronostic pour le match de ce soir ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un pronostic pour le match de ce soir ?



Nul.


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Novembre 2020)

No commet


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Novembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Novembre 2020)

​Pas seulement "la main" : Maradona, l'Algérie et le « bisou »


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (26 Novembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (26 Novembre 2020)

Diego en mode supporter   


201126041024165400.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Décembre 2020)

@Moonwalker !

Rendez-vous le 7 octobre 2021 à Turin ... Prépare tes mouchoirs !  ... 

Hihi !!!!!!​


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Décembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> @Moonwalker !
> 
> Rendez-vous le 7 octobre 2021 à Turin ... Prépare tes mouchoirs !  ...
> 
> Hihi !!!!!!​



Pour rire aux larmes ? Oui, peut-être. J'ai déjà une bonne marque que j'utilise quand on me parle de la carrière d'Eden Hazard au Real. Ça fera l'affaire je pense. Au besoin je les doublerai.

Franchement, cette compétition est sympathique dans ce qu'elle permet de vraies oppositions plutôt que les matchs amicaux en bois qu'on nous servait jusque là, mais pas de quoi se prendre la tête non plus. Enfin, c'est sûr que quand on n'a jamais rien gagné, ça fait toujours plaisir de ramener un ours en peluche de la fête foraine, même un petit.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Décembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Enfin, c'est sûr que quand on n'a jamais rien gagné, ça fait toujours plaisir de ramener un ours en peluche de la fête foraine, même un petit.


J'adore !!!!!  ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mars 2021)

Coupe de France: le coup franc fabuleux des amateurs du Canet-en-Roussillon contre l'OM


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Mars 2021)

Un grosse "Panenka" de 30m, magnifique


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Mars 2021)

J’appelle pas ça une « Panenka ». Une « Panenka » est une frappe molle en penalty ou aux tirs au but pour surprendre le gardien.

Là, on a une belle frappe placée en lucarne. Un classique mais qui fait toujours son effet, quasiment imparable même pour les meilleurs gardiens du monde.

Le placement du « mur » est fautif. Il ne couvre aucun côté alors que c’est son rôle premier. Le gardien est responsable.


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mars 2021)

Des footballeuses jouent en culotte pour dénoncer des inégalités


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Des footballeuses jouent en culotte pour dénoncer des inégalités



Sur l’histoire des shorts non-fournis, c’est visiblement une question de sponsoring. Là aussi, l’inégalité ne repose pas sur un prétendu sexisme mais sur la valeur médiatique du football féminin qui au niveau amateur est proche du zéro absolu.

En string, sans le maillot, elles auraient plus de visibilité et sans doute de meilleurs sponsors.  

Concernant l’annulation de la coupe de France féminine, il s’agit d’une décision du gouvernement, dont l’incohérence n’est plus à démontrer.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Mars 2021)

Opération « boycottons la coupe du monde de la FIFA au Qatar ».

Episode 1 : France - Ukraine ou comment perdre deux points à la maison.

Lamentable. Aucun pressing. Même un match amical est plus animé. Des plots. Des plots bleus à côté de plots jaunes.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Enfin, c'est sûr que quand on n'a jamais rien gagné, ça fait toujours plaisir de ramener un ours en peluche de la fête foraine, même un petit.


Et hop ! 2 petits nounours dans notre escarcelle !!!!  ... 
Sacré Moon !


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et hop ! 2 petits nounours dans notre escarcelle !!!!  ...


Hé hé, il vous en faudra des nounours pour broder une étoile !


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2021)

Football - 12 clubs européens officialisent la création d'une «Super Ligue»


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Avril 2021)

Ces dernières semaines je me suis coupé du football. Comme un effet de saturation qui m’a pris après le match contre l’Ukraine. Je n’ai plus regardé aucun match depuis. J’ai même zappé l’autre soir en voyant du foot à la TV.

J’écoute de la musique, je lis des livres. J’ai pris un abonnement à l’INA et je regarde des vieilles séries via mon Apple TV.

Je vais essayer de rester sur ce mode au moins jusqu’après la coupe du monde au Qatar. Peut-être au-delà.

L’impression d’avoir vu tout ce qu’il pouvait y avoir de plus beau dans le football de mon époque.

Les héros de ma jeunesse disparaissent les uns après les autres. Je m’éteindrai avec eux.

Qu’importe, un été 1984, j’ai vu Michel Platini marcher sur l’eau.


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Qu’importe, un été 1984, j’ai vu Michel Platini marcher sur l’eau.


Amusant : un des rares matches de foot que j'ai vu avec mes enfants au Parc, nous étions dans l'axe du tir





Spectaculaire !


----------



## bompi (19 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ces dernières semaines je me suis coupé du football. Comme un effet de saturation qui m’a pris après le match contre l’Ukraine. Je n’ai plus regardé aucun match depuis. J’ai même zappé l’autre soir en voyant du foot à la TV.
> 
> J’écoute de la musique, je lis des livres. J’ai pris un abonnement à l’INA et je regarde des vieilles séries via mon Apple TV.
> 
> ...


Il m'est arrivé la même chose après la finale de CDM de 2006. 
Tout d'un coup, j'y ai perdu tout intérêt et tout ce cirque et ces superlatifs incessants m'ont paru une perte de temps considérable. Je n'y suis jamais revenu. Je reste rétrospectivement étonné du temps que j'ai pu passer à regarder du foot (championnats divers, coupes d'Europe, Coupes du Monde, Copa America etc.) et pendant si longtemps, depuis St-Étienne jusqu'à cette finale de 2006.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2021)

Allez ! Début de l'Euro ce soir ...  
Les kékés sont déjà de sortie dans le quartier ... Je ne parle pas des vrais supporters, mais de ceux qui vont brailler et dégueuler partout après le match ! 
Encore un mois à supporter ça !


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez ! Début de l'Euro ce soir ...
> Les kékés sont déjà de sortie dans le quartier ... Je ne parle pas des vrais supporters, mais de ceux qui vont brailler et dégueuler partout après le match !
> Encore un mois à supporter ça !


En attendant : Belgique / Russie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En attendant : Belgique / Russie


Mwouais ! Je m'énerve déjà en lisant partout que la France est favorite pour cet euro !   J'en attrape des crises d'urticaire à l'avance !


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je m'énerve déjà en lisant partout que la France est favorite pour cet euro !


La rancoeur du Belgique-France de la dernière coupe du monde ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> La rancoeur du Belgique-France de la dernière coupe du monde ?


T'as tout compris !!!   
On ne leur reproche pas d'avoir gagné (quoique !), mais d'en avoir fait des tonnes après !  Le sommet étant la Légion d'Honneur - hein Moon !  ...


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Juin 2021)

Ce qui serait top c'est qu'ils se retrouvent encore en demi-finale


----------



## patlek (12 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mwouais ! Je m'énerve déjà en lisant partout que la France est favorite pour cet euro !   J'en attrape des crises d'urticaire à l'avance !



C' est juste que l' on sait comment gagner face aux Belges. On a une botte secrète!!!!

On signale juste en tout début de match, qu'il y a une frite cachée dans la pelouse..


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2021)

patlek a dit:


> C' est juste que l' on sait comment gagner face aux Belges. On a une botte secrète!!!!
> 
> On signale juste en tout début de match, qu'il y a une frite cachée dans la pelouse..


 ... Je m'en doutais ! Avant même de voir ta dernière phrase !!!! ...


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2021)

Qui va nous faire part de ses analyses à chaud maintenant que Moonwalker et bompi ont détourné leurs mirettes de l'écran vert ?

(le premier qui dit Dragao, je le baffe) 
(pareil pour celui qui remettra une pièce dans la machine à distinctions clinquantes, je baffe) 

Bons matchs à tous


----------



## Romuald (12 Juin 2021)

Je ne suis pas le foot, mais il me semble avoir entendu souvent 'et à la fin, c'est l'allemagne qui gagne'


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> (pareil pour celui qui remettra une pièce dans la machine à distinctions clinquantes, je baffe)


Toutefois, je note au passage qu'il est préférable et toléré de poster une photo horrible d'un pauvre matou écrabouillé et baignant dans sa pisse que d'évoquer avec humour la "distinction clinquante" devenue ni plus ni moins qu'un running gag entre Moon et moi !
La photo me donne envie de gerber (et de baffer !), tandis que la distinction clinquante m'indiffère au plus haut point !
Un petit marché entre nous : Tu fais retirer cette photo ignoble et de mon côté je n'évoquerai plus jamais la fameuse distinction !


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> un running gag


Je vois plutôt ça comme une fixette. La dernière fois qu'elle a tourné c'était en 2018 et entre les bans temporaires, les interdictions de poster, la flopée de messages pour ou contre, les rancœurs et inimitiés occasionnés, hum comment dire… Ça ne me laisse pas l'impression d'un running gag !

D'où ce coup de sifflet


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> D'où ce coup de sifflet


 ... Et rien pour la photo du pauvre poilu ????


----------



## patlek (12 Juin 2021)

Moi, je regarde jamais le foot, c' est le truc ou je me demande ou est l'interet??? et l' idée de regarder n match ou pendant 2X 45 minutes il y a une possibilité non négligeable que il n' y ait meme pas un but de marqué... çà m' encourage pas, et je me fous littéralement de tout ce bazar.

Il y a quaziment aucun sport à la télé qui m' interesse, le tennis ne me passionne pas plus, ou le basket ou là on est dans le cas inverse du foot, le basket, ou il y a un panier toutes les 5 minutes...

Seul truc que j' ai regardé il n' y a pas trés longtemps, mais attention, là on est chez les extra-terrestres!!!






C' est une performance quaziment inhumaine.


----------



## patlek (12 Juin 2021)

holaaaa..; faut pas toucher à ta religion, ton foot!!!
C' est l'énervement direct.

Sur les 70 pages du thread, tu vas pas trouver beaucoup de commentaires de moi.

Là je faisais juste une blagounette à Zebig .

Si tu veux , tu peux dire que ma vidéo est ennuyeuse, je ne vais pas monter sur mes grands chevaux aussitot et m' emporter et patati et patata. 
Je serais d'un calme ab-so-lu!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Là je faisais juste une blagounette à Zebig .


 ...


----------



## patlek (12 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> je ne vois pas bien ou était l’humour dans ton intervention.




La blagounette était en haut de cette page.


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Juin 2021)

_Quand la pelouse est magnifique, ça promet un beau match   





_


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Juin 2021)

Jugée sur des échasses pareilles, pas sûr qu'elle tienne une mi-temps. :^°


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> _Quand la pelouse est magnifique, ça promet un beau match  _


Je n'aime pas le foot mais avec une si belle pelouse, ça donne envie de s'y mettre !


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Juin 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Jugée sur des échasses pareilles, pas sûr qu'elle tienne une mi-temps.


Ouais, mais remarque la pelouse est bien plane


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juin 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Ouais, mais remarque la pelouse est bien plane


C'est bien la seule chose qui soit plane, sur cette photo !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Jugée, même moins que ça (le sexisme, elle doit avoir l'habitude et en faire son affaire) mais juchée, elle pourrait même faire des prolongations !


Oui ! Mais nous on n'a pas fait de remarque sur ton _"message"_ cardiaque, ni sur le fait qu'il ait été _"entubé"_ au lieu d'intubé !  ...


----------



## patlek (12 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> sur le fait qu'il ait été _"entubé"_ au lieu d'intubé !



On sait pas. LouisCypher a peut etre des infos qu'on a pas.


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> j'annonce Belgique 1-2 Russie.


@thebiglebowsky  est attendu au parloir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> @thebiglebowsky  est attendu au parloir


J'attends mon heure pour le dépecer !!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Pour le match phare de la journée, j'annonce Belgique 1-2 Russie.


Pour faire montre d'empathie, je laisse tomber le dépeçage (trop technique !) et je te laisse le choix entre le pal (supplice qui commence bien mais qui finit mal !), et l'écartèlement (mes poilus sont volontaires et déchaînés !)...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Big up Dutroux !


...   ... ça, ce n'est plus de l'humour sympa, c'est une insulte !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Mais non, c’est de la vanne de vestiaire…


Alors, je te laisse continuer ce genre de vanne de vestiaire ... 
Je quitte définitivement ce fil et te souhaite une bonne intégration dans notre petit groupe !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2021)

Vieux salopard !!!!!! Tu nous as bien eu !!!!  
On a tous foncés comme un seul homme ! 
On t'embrasse !  ... et à bientôt, j'espère !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Les gars, passez bien mes salutations sataniques aux vieux briscards de ce forum que je kiffe, vous les connaissez avant que je sois désintégré et que mes messages passent aux oubliettes de l’antichambre infernale !


Un coup de maître !  
Cela vaut largement la clémence de la modération ! 
On t'aime !!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Yo l’insecte !!!
> Tu suis le foot maintenant ???
> T’as vraiment des goûts de chiotte !




Non non, je ne suis pas spécialement le foot... 
Je me suis inscrit  il y a des années, mais je crois que c'est mon premier post dans ce thread ! 

En fait, je crois que ce que j'espère ici n'est pas d'apprendre quelque chose sur le foot mais plutôt de tomber sur quelque chose d'inattendu ou de drôle  comme actuellement !... 

En fait, il y a différents threads que je suis comme ça, de loin, pour le cas où il s'y passerait vraiment quelque chose...


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> (le premier qui dit Dragao, je le baffe)


Oh pitaincong !? 

Quelle connerie j'ai pas fait là !? 

La bête est sortie du bois !?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> En fait, je crois que ce que j'espère ici n'est pas d'apprendre quelque chose sur le foot mais plutôt de tomber sur quelque chose d'inattendu ou de drôle comme actuellement !...


 ... ça nous manquait !


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> La modération


La modération avait bien repéré un loup. Un nioube avec de la répartie, excuse-moi chéri, mais c'est louche ! De là à imaginer que c'était toi, non. _Well done buddy !_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2021)

Tidju ! ça faisait longtemps que je ne m'étais pas senti aussi bien sur le forum ... ça me rappelle tant de bons souvenirs !   ... Je crois même avoir ressenti une légère érection !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2021)

Allez ! 3 - 0 pour la Belgique ! Mais en fait ... on s'en fiche du foot ce soir !


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Bon, le cinglos, est-ce qu'au moins, je pourrais choisir les moyens de mon exécution finale ?
> J'ose faire des demandes :
> 
> Pas la noyade, comme disait Renaud, la mer c'est dégueulasse, les poissons baisent dedans !!!
> ...




Suicide by cop ???...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Allez, @aCLR, rends moi cette grâce, c'est toi qui gagne à la fin !


Nous demandons l'acquittement pur et simple pour ce coup de bluff magnifique !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> On écrase des chats sur les pelouses de football maintenant ?
> Ils ont changé les règles ?


Ah non 
J’ai le brevet


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> @Jura39, mon vieux nounours, je sais bien que dans ta position, je ne te rends pas service en te témoignant du sentimentalisme sirupeux à la Zebig mais je ne pouvais pas passer sans te ficher une bonne claque sur les fesses !
> Et Vlan ! C'est fait !


Tu sais ce qu’il te dit Jura39 
Non mais 
Je vais te botter le cul


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Juju, vieille tuile, putain, je suis content de te lire... J'avais peur de passer trop tard pour te saluer !
> Pas trop chaud au cul avec ma p'tite claque ??? lol
> 
> @peyret, toi aussi, je ne t'oublie pas... t'es discret hein... mais je t'avais repéré !


Te revoilà vielle bourrique,
Pas encore marié ?


----------



## patlek (12 Juin 2021)

En tout cas, moi, jamais j' aurais dit qu'Eriksen s'est fait entubé.

(J' aurais pas osé)

Rebienvenue au nouveau. (Le pseudo est piqué a Angel Heart, que j' aurais put placé a quel est ce film)


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Marié ???
> Ça va pas non ???
> Hooooo, c'est Dragao là, tu sais l'obsédé sexuel !!!
> Mais bon... il est vrai que depuis quelques temps, une nymphe plus folle que moi m'a mis le grappin dessus et figure-toi que je me laisse faire !
> ...


J’étais au courant pour ta nympho , tu m’é avais parler
Tu me la présente quand ?
Toujours aussi bien dans le Jura 
Mais plus souvent en Suisse
Fin du Hs 
Retour au foot et félicitations à la Belgique


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J’étais au courant pour ta nympho , tu m’é avais parler
> Tu me la présente quand ?
> Toujours aussi bien dans le Jura
> Mais plus souvent en Suisse
> ...



Sans vouloir en rajouter, louiscypher te parlait de sa nymphe, et non de sa nympho.  
Mais à mon humble avis, il ne t'en voudra pas pour ça !!!...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sans vouloir en rajouter, louiscypher te parlait de sa nymphe, et non de sa nympho.
> Mais à mon humble avis, il ne t'en voudra pas pour ça !!!...


T’inquiète 
Il va comprendre


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Voire même, il préfère !!!


Je te connais mon poulet


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> un running gag entre Moon et moi !



Et c’est bien comme cela que je le prends. L’eau à coulé sous les ponts de la Sambres et de l’Escaut depuis le temps. On ne peut plus qu’en rire.

En fait, je suis très étonné des souvenirs et conclusions qu’en tire le « modérateur ». Il suffit de remonter dans le fil, ça n’a pas duré plus d’une demi page. Pour ma part, dès le lendemain j’étais passé à autre chose.



louiscypher a dit:


> Le temps déforme la réalité, Platini a été un immense joueur mais il n'a vraiment réussi qu'à l'Euro 84, Maradona à la coupe du monde 86 (on peut lui accorder 90 mais il était déjà bien moins flamboyant).



Peu de gens en France ont réellement suivi les performances de Platini à la Juventus. Il y était flamboyant. L’Euro 1984 constitue le sommet de sa carrière internationale – en 1986, il souffre d’une pubalgie – mais 1985 est sa plus belle année footbalistique (hors l’épisode tragique du Eysel).
En 1990, Maradona remporte le deuxième scudetto avec Naples après celui de 1987 (doublé avec une coupe d’Italie) et une coupe UEFA en 1989. L’Argentine de 1990 est moins forte que celle de 1986, avec notamment l’absence de Valdano et la méforme de Burruchaga. Maradona est fatigué mais il peut compter sur le feu-follet Caniggia jusqu’en demi-finale, hélas suspendu contre l’Allemagne. Rappellons aussi que le jeu de l’Argentine 1986-1990 n’a jamais été spectaculaire. C’était une Argentine « billardiste » toute dédiée à l’efficacité.


Concernant L'Euro, je ne regarderai de la phase de poules que les matchs de la France. La préparation des équipes a été tronquée. Aucune ne se présente sous son meilleur jour. Le peu que j’ai vu de la Belgique ce soir ne m’incite pas à en faire un favori. Les trois buts sont des cadeaux des Russes, le premier presqu’un gag. Par contre, j’ai constaté avec quelle facilité les Russes ont réussi plusieurs fois à s’emparer de l’initiative et combien la défense belge est poreuse.

M’enfin, j’en ai eu vite marre et je me suis passé un film de Makoto Shinkai. Cet Euro 2020 disputé un peu partout et donc nulle part était une bonne idée sur le papier. Dans les faits c’est du grand n’importe quoi.


----------



## peyret (13 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> @peyret, toi aussi, je ne t'oublie pas... t'es discret hein... mais je t'avais repéré !


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Jugée, même moins que ça (le sexisme, elle doit avoir l'habitude et en faire son affaire) mais juchée, elle pourrait même faire des prolongations !


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Juin 2021)

Toujours un plaisir de voir la team Poutine se faire fesser par nos amis Belges


----------



## aCLR (13 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En fait, je suis très étonné des souvenirs et conclusions qu’en tire le « modérateur ». Il suffit de remonter dans le fil, ça n’a pas duré plus d’une demi page. Pour ma part, dès le lendemain j’étais passé à autre chose.


C'est donc affublée de guillemets que le modérateur va répondre. Si ça se tombe… Ça me va super bien les guillemets à la française <3

Si tu étais bien vite passé à autre chose, tous n'en firent pas de même. Si cette désinvolture à l'égard d'une distinction nationale n'a duré qu'une demi-page dans ce fil, elle fit – et continue de faire – des petits ailleurs. Si bien que pour moi, membre étiqueté modérateur, cette remarque n'a rien d'un running gag. Elle est une source de tintouin. Un terme qui rime avec chafouin !

Tu ne t'étonneras donc pas de l'incitation, du gars arborant les guillemets de modérateur, tuant dans l'œuf les épanchements d'un belge contre cette décoration française.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Concernant L'Euro, je ne regarderai de la phase de poules que les matchs de la France.


Pareil !


----------



## patlek (14 Juin 2021)

Un supporter du foot!






Pour Louis Cypher... c' est juste pour se marrer!!!!, encore que... quand on y réléchit bien... les supporters de foot....


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juin 2021)

C’est la pertinence de l’exercice qui me laisse pantois. La « journaliste » parle anglais avec un accent français à découper à la tronçonneuse. L’objectif semble simplement de mettre mal à l’aise un quidam. Après tout, l’anglais n’est pas la langue officielle en France. Elle aurait pu tout aussi bien l’interviewer en mandarin.


----------



## patlek (14 Juin 2021)

Ben oui, il était peinard tranquille, il faisait chier personne, et il s'est fait piègé betement, par une sale gosse, c' est le truc de yann barthez, ceux qui se croient plus malins que les autres.


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2021)

patlek a dit:


> ceux qui se croient plus malins que les autres.


Peut-on en dire de même des railleurs de supporters ?


----------



## patlek (14 Juin 2021)

Ha non... pas tous en tout cas. Pas ceux qui postent sur macgé


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Juin 2021)

France - Allemagne, ce qu'en pense un belge... (audio), descendre à 8h54.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juin 2021)

Euro 2020 : le genou à terre annoncé des Bleus critiqué par des politiques

Euro 2020 : un couvre-feu tolérant pour France-Allemagne


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Les politiques sont emmerdés de constater que même les footeux en font plus qu’eux ! ^^


En matière de "communication" ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2021)

Amis français ! Sachez que je suis de tout coeur avec vous pour le match de ce soir ! Je vous souhaite une victoire éclatante sur l'Allemagne !  

Ce serait quand même con de ne pas pouvoir vous foutre une bonne raclée dans la suite de la compétition !  ...


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2021)

_Ce soir l’ennemi connaîtra le prix du sang et des larmes._


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juin 2021)

Ben à quoi ça sert que les joueurs français marquent des buts si les joueurs allemands font le boulot tout seuls ?...


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Hummels !
> 
> c'est un vrai patriote


J'aime quand nos gars jouent à 12 contre 10 !


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2021)

Victoire !

Mais quel arbitre de marde ! C’est bien un espagouin. 

Amis Catalans, amis Basques, je vous plains de vivre sous l’empire d’une telle engeance. Faites donc comme les Portugais.

Rudiger égale à lui même : moche, bête et méchant. J’attends toujours qu’il récolte son carton pour morsure. J’espère que Pogba est vacciné. M’enfin, depuis qu’il a défoncé De Bruyne il se croit tout permis. Ecœurant.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juin 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2021)

D’abord les Hongrois samedi. Il sera temps de s’occuper de nos amis intimes ensuite. 

En tout cas, les journalistes teutons avaient raison de faire le forcing pour le retour de Mats Hummels. 

Victoire tactique totale de Didier Deschamps.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2021)

Comme au temps de la Ligue d’Augsbourg, célébrons cette victoire avec classe et dignité :


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2021)

J’adore ce gars !









						Quand Cristiano Ronaldo fait disparaître le Coca-Cola de la conférence de presse
					

Le Portugais fait attention à tout. S'il y a bien un joueur qui s'entretient à merveille pour durer au plus haut niveau, c'est Cristiano ...




					www.sofoot.com


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juin 2021)

Les Allemands étaient clairement les meilleurs !
La preuve : seul un joueur allemand a réussi à marquer un but dans ce match !!!...


----------



## patlek (16 Juin 2021)

HHHaaaaaa... le pied balle...

La Une de l' équipe:









						Le journal L'Équipe : l'édition du 16 juin 2021
					

Le journal L'Équipe : retrouvez l'édition du 16 juin 2021 en version PDF




					www.lequipe.fr
				




"Comme en 18"

Prochain match contre les allemand (enfin, les boches je veux dire)

Si on gagne "Comme en 45"

Si on perd "Comme en 39"

C' est bien , le foot.


----------



## bompi (16 Juin 2021)

Et le but de Hummels, c'est le coup de poignard dans le dos ?


----------



## patlek (16 Juin 2021)

rHHHOOO j' avais pas vu çà... le bandeau publictaire en bas de page de "l'équipe"...

Une préparation optimale... R....D (!!!!!)


Hé bé... le sport!!!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2021)

patlek a dit:


> rHHHOOO j' avais pas vu çà... le bandeau publictaire en bas de page de "l'équipe"...
> 
> Une préparation optimale... R....D (!!!!!)
> 
> ...



Ben quoi ? Une boisson naturelle, aux plantes, sans sucre, avec de l’eau. Un produit de saison en plus. Et Français !


Sinon, je n’ai toujours pas compris à quoi sert Timo Werner sur un terrain de football. Déjà quand il était à Leipzig, il disparaissait dans les « vrais » matchs - c’est-à-dire contre le FC Bayern. Pas trop vu non plus dans la finale de la C1. Un bon planqué. D’ailleurs, concernant les remplaçants de Löw on aurait dit le Volkssturm.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2021)

L’UEFA n’a honte de rien :








						L'UEFA demande des éclaircissements pour Benjamin Pavard (France)
					

L'UEFA a demandé des éclaircissements au staff de l'équipe de France pour connaître les raisons pour lesquelles le Munichois est resté sur la pelouse après son violent choc à la tête peu avant l'heure de jeu face à l'Allemagne (1-0).




					www.lequipe.fr
				




Et des éclaircissements à l’arbitre pour l’absence de sanction à Gosens ?

Et des éclaircissements à la VAR pour l’absence de réaction concertant la faute sur Mbappé et le pénalty non sifflé ?

Le comportement de ce même arbitre vis-à-vis de Rabiot qu’il force à se relever alors qu’il est mal en point ? (il sera d’ailleurs remplacé rapidement)


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J’adore ce gars !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il a mille fois raison de refuser un ersatz de m***e : «C'est un peu comme tuer le père » : Coca-Cola attaque le vin corse


----------



## ScapO (16 Juin 2021)

Slt,
il n'a pas été le représentant de la marque en Asie ?


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2021)

Turquie - Pays de Galles

0 - 1

Gareth Bale rate le penalty du 2 - 0. Ça ne m’a pas étonné. Il cherchait encore son souffle avant de tirer. Les mecs devraient mettre leur égo en veilleuse dans ces cas-là.



ScapO a dit:


> Slt,
> il n'a pas été le représentant de la marque en Asie ?


Il faut remonter à loin. Coupe du Monde des clubs en 2008.

Il le droit d'avoir nourri sa réflexion depuis. Et puis, il a raison, le Coca-Cola c’est vraiment de la marde en bouteille, les jus de fruits aussi. Le sucre est le grand poison de notre époque.


----------



## ScapO (16 Juin 2021)

Merci pour la précision sur la date, je n'arrivais plus à resituer cela.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2021)

C’est plié !

Pays de Galles 2 - 0 Turquie.

Aller les petits Suisses.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2021)

L'Italie ou la Suisse ?


----------



## aCLR (16 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'Italie ou la Suisse ?


La France voyons !


----------



## jeamy (16 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'Italie ou la Suisse ?


L'Italie va être très difficile à battre cette année. Je pense à eux en finale contre la Belgique


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'Italie ou la Suisse ?


Je pense que l’Italie va s’imposer.

Les Suisses auront leur chance contre les Turcs.



jeamy88 a dit:


> L'Italie va être très difficile à battre cette année. Je pense à eux en finale contre la Belgique


 La Belgique ?

Une baudruche qui va se dégonfler à la première vraie opposition.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2021)

Ca va être compliqué demain au boulot !!
Je vais donner la Suisse vainqueur ce soir, mais .....................
A suivre


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> La France voyons !


Qui ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca va être compliqué demain au boulot !!
> Je vais donner la Suisse vainqueur ce soir, mais .....................
> A suivre


 
Pourquoi j'ai dit ça 
Bravo a l'Italie


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2021)

Un peu lents les Suisses mais ils encaissent bien.

L’italie s’annonce comme un prétendant sérieux. Bémol néanmoins, car on a souvent vu des équipes qui flambent au début d’un tournois se vautrer dès les matchs à élimination directe.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La Belgique ?
> Une baudruche qui va se dégonfler à la première vraie opposition.


 ... Allez ! Juste le temps d'atomiser le Danemark ce soir et on revient ! ... 

*it's devil's time !!!! *​


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Allez ! Juste le temps d'atomiser le Danemark ce soir et on revient ! ...
> 
> *it's devil's time !!!! *​


« atomiser » ?

Attention aux retombées. 

Le Danemark n’est pas ce que j’appellerais « une vraie opposition ». Il est entendu que vous allez vous qualifier pour les 8e, le contraire serait étonnant vu le règlement de ce tournoi, et c’est là que je vous attends.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Allez ! Juste le temps d'atomiser le Danemark ce soir et on revient ! ...
> ​


Euh ! Pour l'instant 1-0 pour les danois ... J'aurais mieux fait de tourner 7 fois ma langue sur mon clavier avant de poster !


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2021)

V’là que les Danois se mettent à « jouer à rien ».

Vous allez encore vous faire des amis.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2021)

Bon ! 2 - 1 pour la Belgique !  
Mais qu'est ce que ce fut laborieux ...


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2021)

Je maintiens : la Belgique c’est du flan.

Par contre, les commentaire sur la RTBF, du haut niveau : « on gagne en jouant une mi-temps, seules les grandes équipes (sic) en sont capables ».   

Ils se touchent pas qu’un peu vos commentateurs. Je pleins la femme de ménage.

Tu m’étonnes qu’ils finissent avec le seum s’ils croient de tels olibrius.

Sérieux : si au lieu des Danois vous aviez les Teutons, c’était comme en 40.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Sérieux : si au lieu des Danois vous aviez les Teutons, c’était comme en 40.


Admettons que les Teutons marquent un but contre leur camp ... on aurait peut-être eu une chance !!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Admettons que les Teutons marquent un but contre leur camp ... on aurait peut-être eu une chance !!!!


Avec « panzer » Rüdiger pour mettre la seconde couche à De Bruyne ? 

(le mec a un totem d’immunité à l’UEFA ou il a des dossiers sur les arbitres)

Votre défense c’est porte ouverte.

Un bon opticien dans l’équipe du Danemark et la marque aurait été toute différente. 21 tirs à 6 !!!! 

Ça vendange en juin au Danemark.

M’enfin, z’avez raison de profiter. Ça ne va pas durer.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Votre défense c’est porte ouverte.


Oui ! Mais on a la réputation d'être accueillant en Belgique !


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Oui ! Mais on a la réputation d'être accueillant en Belgique !



On ne saurait vous le contester.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bon ! 2 - 1 pour la Belgique !
> Mais qu'est ce que ce fut laborieux ...


Le principal  , c’est le résultat


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2021)

L’Autriche à son niveau c’est-à-dire que dans un Euro « normal » ils ne se seraient jamais qualifiés.

Les Pays-Bas ont aussi beaucoup vendangé. Gros déchets techniques devant. L’affaire aurait du normalement se clore à 4 - 0.

De belles individualités mais des problèmes de coordination. Une défense très moyenne. Ça reste un outsider pour le titre à condition qu’ils forcent leurs talents.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2021)

Portugal ,  ou Italie ?


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Portugal ,  ou Italie ?


La France voyons !


----------



## patxito (18 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> La France voyons !


La Belgique voyons !


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2021)

patxito a dit:


> La Belgique voyons !


Relie les commentaires de Moonwalker avant de répliquer, toto !


----------



## patxito (18 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Relie les commentaires de Moonwalker avant de répliquer, toto !


On va vous fumer…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2021)

patxito a dit:


> On va vous fumer…


Euh ! Merci patxito !   
Tu m'as donné l'envie d'aller chercher un petit paquet de frites croustillantes baignant dans la mayonnaise et un cervelas froid !!! 
Habiter à 20 mètres d'une excellente friterie, c'est vraiment un cadeau empoisonné !


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! Merci patxito !


En espérant qu'il ne revienne _pas de sitôt_ !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2021)

Amis français ! Bonne chance pour le match de cet après-midi contre la Roumanie !  

Méfiez-vous quand même s'ils exigent de jouer dans l'obscurité, surtout s'ils ont "une dent" contre vous !


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Amis français ! Bonne chance pour le match de cet après-midi contre la Roumanie !


Je dirais plutôt la Hongrie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Je dirais plutôt la Hongrie


 ... Merde alors ! Me suis trompé ... Désolé d'avoir voulu faire mon intéressant ! 
Mais Hongrie/Roumanie, c'est toujours un peu le même brol !


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Je file rejoindre une bande de _mammifères_ amis et buveurs de bière !!!


Y'a certains mots qui ont l'avantage d'être non genrés... 

Pour les accords, on n'aura rien vu !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2021)

Rôôôô ! Le hongrois qui monte sur le terrain en remplacement du capitaine et qui, quelques secondes après, se ramasse en pleine poire le ballon du coup franc tiré par la France ...  ...  (désolé !)


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juin 2021)

La France à la mi-temps : rhaa, la, la !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2021)

Allez ! amis français ! hongrois que c'est dans la poche ... mais pas encore !   

ps : vous pouvez me dire "ta gueule, bouffeur de frites !"


----------



## peyret (19 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps : vous pouvez me dire "ta gueule, bouffeur de frites !"


"ta gueule, bouffeur de frites !" ​


----------



## flotow (19 Juin 2021)

Je regarde les images sur la tv, mais l’audio sur l’iPad.
Et c’est décalé, donc je vois les goals avant le commentaire. 
mais c’est mieux dans cet ordre !


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Juin 2021)

Mérité pour la Hongrie !


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La France à la mi-temps : rhaa, la, la !


Rha, la, la, la, la, la, la !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2021)

Je m'abstiendrai de tout commentaire !  
Mais quand même ...


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juin 2021)

Nan, mais, ces passes imprécises ou trop fortes pffff !
J'y connais pas grand chose en foot, là m*rde, on est (ils sont) sensé(s) avoir du niveau...
La semaine dernière j'entendais, ouais, c'est presque joué, champions d'Europe !
Hier, un de 84 pronostiquait 4-0...
Et pas de smiley, y a pas ceux que je veux.
Ah, si


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je m'abstiendrai de tout commentaire !
> Mais quand même ...



Pas moi :


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2021)

Le Portugal démarre bien


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le Portugal démarre bien


Ça n’a pas duré. 

Les Boches sont passés en mode Blitzkrieg. Surtout Gosens à gauche (droite Portugal).


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Match de merde…
> Rythme de merde…
> Efficacité de merde…
> Résultat de _merde_…


Résultat _normal_...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> 3 buts portugais !
> Bande de branques !


Ça va pas être facile


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juin 2021)

Y’a que 2-1.

Si le Portugal arrive à corriger ses problèmes au milieu et à droite (gauche Teutonne) il peut revenir. Maintenant, la logique du match c’est plutôt les invasions barbares.

Mais le but de Ronaldo !!!


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2021)

Aïe aïe aïe


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2021)

C’est un festival


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Juin 2021)

Le problème du Portugal est toujours le même :
-Ronaldo
-Figo
-Rui Costa
-Deco
-Pauleta
-Eusebio
Ils ont toujours eu un très grand joueur mais jamais avec une équipe compétitive qui va avec


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juin 2021)

4-1

Il va falloir faire sortir les enfants.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juin 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Ils ont toujours eu un très grand joueur mais jamais avec une équipe compétitive qui va avec


Si.

Par exemple en 1997/1998. L’équipe est un condensé de talent à toutes les lignes. Elle rate la qualification à la coupe du monde en France on n’a jamais compris comment. En 2000 elle domine son sujet pendant tout le tournois pour tomber face à la France en demi.


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Juin 2021)

Je suis d'accord avec ce que tu dis, j'aime bien le jeu des Portugais mais dans les grandes compétitions 
ils ont un" je ne sais pas quoi" ! 
Je n'arrive pas à me l'expliquer non plus


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juin 2021)

Curieusement, c’est une de leurs moins brillantes équipes qui remporta l’Euro. Le football est parfois étrange.


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Juin 2021)

Et 2004 La Grèce en finale contre le Portugal au Portugal...et qui gagne l'Euro


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Juin 2021)

4-2

Les Fridolins nous ont chauffé les Portugais pour mercredi. Ça promet…


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Juin 2021)

Bon et bien on joue déjà une finale


----------



## Nikware (19 Juin 2021)

Tous les jours j'ai droit à mon fou-rire à vous lire.
Le nombrilisme de certains est incroyable.


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Après les portugais souffrent du même problème que les Pays-Bas : 10 millions d’habitants !
> Difficile de sortir plus qu’un onze de très haut niveau hors il en faut au moins 16 pour gagner un titre.


Bon, en 2004 la Grèce est championne d'Europe.
10,4 Millions habitants     (en 2021 alors en 2004)....


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> La France 84 n’aura jamais gagné de coupe du monde.



Ben non, cette année-là c’était l’Euro et les Jeux Olympiques. 

Pour gagner il faut une solide assise défensive mais ça ne veut pas dire qu’il faut s’enfermer dans la défense.

En 1984 et 1986 la France « Platini » n’était pas faible défensivement. Derrière on avait de la qualité et au milieu tu avais Fernandez et Tigana pour faire le ménage et casser les lignes. En 2000, l’équipe de France vainqueur de l’Euro est surtout une équipe tournée vers l’offensive.



nicomarcos a dit:


> Bon, en 2004 la Grèce est championne d'Europe.



Ne parle pas de 2004, tu vas lui faire de la peine.


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ne parle pas de 2004, tu vas lui faire de la peine


Bien , on parle pas non plus de 1992, le Danemark repêché et champion d'Europe.  (5Millions d'habitants).


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2021)

Non avec le Danemark 1992 c’est aux « préparateurs physiques » que tu vas faire de la peine. La plupart des mecs étaient à la plage en famille quand on les a appelé pour joueur l’Euro à la place de la Yougoslavie en désagrégation. Ils arrivent en tongue, les poches encore pleines de sable et balayent tout le monde. 

À l’époque je détestais encore l’équipe de France. Il n’y avait que des têtes de cons. Quelle poilade !


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Juin 2021)

Et oui , d'ailleurs en phase de groupe au 1er tour ils ont juste éliminé la France et l'Angleterre  
En demi finale c'est au tour des Pays-bas...et en finale l'Allemangne. A part ça...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2021)

Tout ça c'est du blabla !  

Regardez demain Belgique / Finlande ... une grande équipe, du vrai foot simple et sans chichis et jamais 2 sans 3, une victoire de plus !  ... D'ailleurs, Eden Hazard est au régime sans frites depuis 1 mois ... ça va gicler ! 

 ...


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Juin 2021)

Même pas besoin de victoire, la Belgique est déjà qualifiée pour les 8èmes de finale   
Perso j'en fais mon favori 
Quant à Eden Hazard il joue parce qu' il porte son nom, mais ce n'est plus que son ombre que l'on voit sur le terrain


----------



## patxito (20 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tout ça c'est du blabla !
> 
> Regardez demain Belgique / Finlande ... une grande équipe, du vrai foot simple et sans chichis et jamais 2 sans 3, une victoire de plus !  ... D'ailleurs, Eden Hazard est au régime sans frites depuis 1 mois ... ça va gicler !
> 
> ...


Et 10 millions de mangeurs de moules, qui vont en remontrer à 70 millions de mangeurs de grenouilles...


----------



## patlek (20 Juin 2021)

patxito a dit:


> 70 millions de mangeurs de grenouilles...


Non, 69 millions 999 999 .

Moi, je mange pas de grenouille.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2021)

De toute façon, un pays qui emploie des mercenaires n’a aucune chance.


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> qui emploie des mercenaires n’a aucune chance.


J'ai beau réfléchir, mais...???


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> J'ai beau réfléchir, mais...???


Belgique : Martinez + Henry
Espagne : Laporte

Vu le match de hier on peut même dire concernant le renégat Laporte que « bien mal acquis ne profite jamais ».


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Belgique : Martinez + Henry


Martinez, on l'aime bien !  
Henry, un peu moins car on craint que ce soit un agent infiltré envoyé par la France pour nous espionner ... On sait que vous êtes capables de tout pour décrocher la timbale !!!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2021)

Il y a quand même bien souvent des exceptions à tes « bien souvent ». 

France 84 ce sont les bleus en 1984. Utiliser cette expression pour 86 n’a pas de sens, pour 1982 c’est même un anachronisme. L’équipe était assez différente. Déjà, ce n’était plus le même sélectionneur.

On peut parler d’une France 78-86. Il n’y a qu’à Séville en 1982 qu’elle a peut-être fait montre d’une certaine ingénuité défensive. Et encore, en prolongation, après plus de cent minutes de jeu, on pourrait en dire autant pour la R.F.A.


Ton idée est globalement juste mais tu te prends un peu à l’envers concernant la démonstration. Plutôt que citer les équipes défaites, il faut regarder les vainqueurs. Et là, force que tu as raison. Mis à part l’Argentine de Menotti en 1978 et l’Allemagne de 2014, si on fait le compte des vainqueurs, l’Italie de 1982 et 2006, l’Argentine de Bilardo en 1986, l’Allemagne en 1990, le Brésil de 1994 et celui de 2002, la France de 1998 et celle de 2018, l’Espagne de 2010, n’étaient assurément pas les équipes les plus offensives ni les plus chatoyantes du tournois.


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Juin 2021)

Bon mercredi match décisif :


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2021)

Rhoooo !

Ça ne va pas. Il faut mieux tondre la pelouse sinon le ballon ne va pas bien rouler. Ne pas oublier d’arroser aussi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juin 2021)

Allez ! 9 points pour nous !


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez ! 9 points pour nous !



Heu… tu sais qu’à partir des 8e, on ne compte que les buts, pas les points ?  

Et surtout, rappelez-vous qu’il n’y a pas de note technique, que celui qui gagne c’est celui qui marque un but de plus que l’autre. Sinon vous allez encore nous faire une crise de nerfs, comme en 2018.


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça ne va pas. Il faut mieux tondre la pelouse sinon le ballon ne va pas bien rouler. Ne pas oublier d’arroser aussi.


Donc, voir #420, page 71


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> ... comme en 2018.


 ... Tu ne peux pas t'en empêcher hein ! ... 

Mais chez nous, en Belgique, on dit : "Les français sont champions du monde ... une fois !" ...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2021)

Ouais, bin moi ce que j'ai vu hier soir...
Si c'est ça le foot, je préfère le match racing...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2021)

C'est tellement rare qu'une compil' de 4 minutes suffit à résumer 30 ans de foot... Et encore toutes les actions sont doublées...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juin 2021)

En fait, je suis nul pour les règles de l'Euro ...   ... J'ai une question : que faudrait il pour que la Belgique rencontre la France dans la suite de la compétition ? Je sais que le premier 8ième de finale pour la Belgique se déroulera dimanche soir mais qu'on ne connaît pas encore le nom de l'adversaire ! Cela dépend de quoi ?
Désolé d'être aussi ignare !  ... Et merci d'avance !


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Juin 2021)

Pour la Belgique en particulier, voilà : https://www.lesoir.be/379445/articl...es-diables-sils-finissent-premiers-sans-doute


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Tu ne peux pas t'en empêcher hein ! ...
> 
> Mais chez nous, en Belgique, on dit : "Les français sont champions du monde ... une fois !" ...


Ben non. Vous ne savez toujours pas compter. 1998 + 2018 = deux fois.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Donc, voir #420, page 71


Y’a une pouffe qui gâche la vue.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ben non. Vous ne savez toujours pas compter. 1998 + 2018 = deux fois.


Ouais, mais avant 2000, c'est la préhistoire ... ça ne compte pas !  

"A vaincre sans péril, on triomphe sans gloire" ... Nous, c'est la France qu'on veut !


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouais, mais avant 2000, c'est la préhistoire ... ça ne compte pas !
> 
> "A vaincre sans péril, on triomphe sans gloire" ... Nous, c'est la France qu'on veut !


On a déjà rencard en octobre. T’as oublié ma choupette ? On doit te ramener un ours en peluche de la fête foraine de l’UEFA.


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouais, mais avant 2000, c'est la préhistoire ... ça ne compte pas !
> 
> "A vaincre sans péril, on triomphe sans gloire" ... Nous, c'est la France qu'on veut !


Au vu de notre niveau, je me demande bien où sera cachée la gloire...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Je vous le dis bande de nazes, ça va être très chaud de battre la France !
> C’est une machine de guerre forte à toutes les lignes !
> Ils vont pas toujours être hors-jeux d’un poil de cul leurs buts !


Ça, c'est mémorisé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Ils vont pas toujours être hors-jeux d’un poil de cul leurs buts ! ^^


Notre hymne : "de profondis morpionibus !" 

_La bataille fut gigantesque,
Tous périrent ou presque,
A part un morpion plus trapu,
Qui s'accrochait aux poils du c..._

Notre devise : du sang sur les crampons et le "genre glory" dans le slip ! (merci @Toum'aï !)

 ... pffffff .... désolé !


----------



## patlek (22 Juin 2021)

L' abus de frites est dangereux pour la santé.


----------



## baron (22 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> *Si la France termine première*
> Les Bleus affronteront alors un 3e de groupe, le lundi 28 juin à Bucarest (21h). Ce sera la Suisse (A), la Finlande (B) ou l’Ukraine (C).


Si la Finlande adopte la même tactique qu'hier soir, ça risque d'être un match bien long…


----------



## patlek (22 Juin 2021)

Méga cluster en vue !!









						Euro : plus de 60.000 spectateurs autorisés à Wembley pour les demi-finales et la finale
					

"Plus de 60.000 supporters pourront désormais assister aux demi-finales et à la finale de l'Euro au stade de Wembley", a fait savoir le gouvernement britannique, précisant que ce sera "la plus grande foule rassemblée pour un évènement sportif depuis plus de 15 mois au Royaume-Uni".




					www.europe1.fr
				




çà passe aprés le foot, s' est  sacré le foot. Faut accepter les méga cluster au nom du foot!!


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Juin 2021)

A Budapest ils étaient que 68 000


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Méga cluster en vue !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


M’en fout, je nettoie régulièrement mon écran TV. Ils peuvent postillonner à 60 000, ils ne m’atteindront pas.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Faut arrêter de croire qu’on peut transformer les gens en taupe !
> Le pire virus est la peur !!!


D'accord avec toi !  

Mais quand même, 60.000 braillards qui gueulent et qui chantent dans un stade dans la promiscuité la plus totale, c'est un sacré nébuliseur en puissance ! ...  ... 

Gros dilemme pour moi ce soir : La France joue contre le Portugal et en même temps il y a le quart de finale de l'Eurobasket avec les belgian cats contre la Russie ... 

Le choix est cornélien : d'un côté voir la France se ramasser une pâtée, et d'autre part, fêter la victoire de nos cats ! ...  ...


----------



## patlek (23 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> dans un stade dans la promiscuité la plus totale



Il n' y a pas que çà, il faut se déplacer jusqu'au stade, en Angleterre, ou le variant Delta est largement majoritaire,









						Angleterre : dépassé par le variant Delta, Boris Johnson décale d'un mois le déconfinement
					

[VIDÉO] - RESTRICTION SANITAIRE - Alors que le variant Delta se propage de manière préoccupante outre-Manche, le Premier ministre Boris Johnson a annoncé ce lundi le report de la levée des dernières restrictions sanitaires en Angleterre au 19 juillet.




					www.lci.fr


----------



## aCLR (23 Juin 2021)

Hormis le fait que cette palanquée de supporters assistera à un match de football…

Quel est le rapport avec le sujet du ballon rond ?

Je dis ça, je n'dis rien mais quand même… À chercher la petite bête, on peut étouffer ce sujet avec tout ce qui touche de près ou de loin au soccer…


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2021)

« Perdre à l’Euro est plus valorisant que de perdre à la Coupe du Monde » Thomas Meunier

traduttore, traditore


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Juin 2021)

Le niveau de la coupe d’Europe est plus élevé que celui de la coupe du monde !


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Le niveau de la coupe d’Europe est plus élevé que celui de la coupe du monde !


C’était vrai il y a longtemps, avec 16 équipes, je ne suis pas sûr aujourd’hui.


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C’était vrai il y a longtemps, avec 16 équipes, je ne suis pas sûr aujourd’hui.


Disons qu’en coupe du monde par exemple au 1er tour tu as beaucoup de petites équipes….
Maintenant Meunier prépare peut-être une éventuelle élimination contre la France


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Disons qu’en coupe du monde par exemple au 1er tour tu as beaucoup de petites équipes….



Dans cet Euro aussi, il y a un paquet d’équipes qui auraient du rester chez elles.

« Macédoine du Nord » « Finlande » « Écosse » « Hongrie » « Pologne » « Slovaquie » 

En parlant de la Slovaquie, il y a le catastrophique monsieur Kluipers (décidément, les Pays-Bas sont un petit pays d’arbitres) qui essaye de sauver l’Espagne en lui accordant un pénalty bidon. Ah ! ben même ça ne suffit pas. Normal : Morata le pénalty.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2021)

Le gardien slovaque… 

Pire qu’une gardienne d’équipe féminine.

Quelle tanche !


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pire qu’une gardienne d’équipe féminine.


Un peu macho, non ?
Y a des femmes qui jouent mieux que certains hommes...


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un peu macho, non ?



T’as déjà vu les matchs de football féminin ? La plupart des gardiennes sont catastrophiques. Ce n’est pas du dénigrement, c’est un fait avéré et reconnu par les spécialistes. Le poste de gardienne est le plus mal tenu.



Toum'aï a dit:


> Y a des femmes qui jouent mieux que certains hommes...



Oui. Lui c’est pire.

Ce type appartient à Manchester City.


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> T’as déjà vu les matchs de football féminin ?


Il est vrai que les amortis de la poitrine ne sont pas évidents


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Il est vrai que les amortis de la poitrine ne sont pas évidents



On ne demande pas à un gardien de faire un amorti de la poitrine. On lui demande de s’imposer dans sa zone, de plonger, de savoir se placer, d’avoir des réflexes.

Et puis, la poitrine n’est pas ce qui est le plus développé chez les footballeuses. C’est un peu normal car ce sont des sportives et il s’agit essentiellement d’une masse grasse.

Je suis de loin le football féminin international depuis le début des années 2000. On peut dire globalement que les joueuses de champ on fait de gros progrès, toutes nations confondues. Elles sont plus athlétiques et dans l’ensemble le niveau technique est meilleur. Cela est du essentiellement au développement de la professionnalisation et à l’essor du football féminin au niveau amateur. De plus en plus de jeunes filles veulent et peuvent faire du football dans les clubs. C’est super !

Par contre, le poste de gardienne stagne. La meilleure française, c’est Sarah Bouhaddi, à Lyon jusqu’en 2020. En fait, elle est assez moyenne la plupart du temps, mais comme son équipe dominait et tenait le jeu elle ne voyait pas souvent le ballon. Au niveau international ça changeait beaucoup et on s’apercevait rapidement de ses limites – m’enfin, à la Coupe du Monde elle n’avait pas été mauvaise et son jeu au pied fut excellent.

Une bonne gardienne, même au niveau international, reste une exception.


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On ne demande pas à un gardien de faire un amorti de la poitrine.


Non bien sûr, ça c'était pour blaguer  


Moonwalker a dit:


> On peut dire globalement que les joueuses de champ on fait de gros progrès, toutes nations confondues. Elles sont plus athlétiques et dans l’ensemble le niveau technique est meilleur.


Oh oui alors, et mêmes énormes en peu de temps


----------



## aCLR (23 Juin 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Non bien sûr, ça c'était pour blaguer


On ne blague pas sur le physique des sportives ni des sportifs ! 

Par contre, on peut se moquer des coiffures des joueurs !


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Par contre, on peut se moquer des coiffures des joueurs !


Se moquer ? 
Bien plus que ça !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2021)

@mon ami Portugais 
Bon match


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Juin 2021)

Collusion péninsulaire de l'arbitre


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2021)

Mais qu’est-ce que c’est que ce match ?

Le milieu est  trop lent. Ils se regardent jouer quand ils ne sont pas à contre-temps. Ils se prennent des cartons à la con et pourtant ils ne semblent pas capables d’installer le pressing. La défense baille aux corneilles.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2021)

Merci Karim Benzema.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Collusion péninsulaire de l'arbitre


Tu peux retirer ton post !


----------



## patxito (23 Juin 2021)

Décidément pas convaincante cette équipe de France…


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2021)

Que fait l'Allemagne ?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2021)

Mon idée folle : Griezmann sort. On passe à trois au milieu avec Tolisso devant la défense et Kanté et Pogba en relayeurs pour alimenter une attaque Mbappé, Benzema, Coman.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2021)

KARIM BENZEMA


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2021)

Lucas Digne c’est Lucas Guigne. 

Rabiot arrière gauche.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2021)

Koundé. Soi-disant qu’il devait faire oublier Pavard… 

Pfff… Un jour, Lloris arrêtera un pénalty. Je ne serai plus là pour le voir, mais il le fera.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Que fait l'Allemagne ?



Elle patauge dans la semoule.

2 - 2 au final.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2021)

2 - 2

La France finit première de son groupe et rencontrera la Suisse.

Dans quel état ?

Rabiot arrière gauche. Pas mal.
Kingsley Coman. Entrée remarquable.


Pas compris la composition de départ de Deschamps avec Tolisso à droite.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2021)

Angleterre - Allemagne à Wembley !!! 

Le match de toutes les revanches.

Belgique - Portugal


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2021)

Je ne ferai aucun commentaire sur le match de hier ! ... J'attends de voir comment on va se comporter contre le Portugal dimanche avant de me déchaîner !  ...


----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je ne ferai aucun commentaire sur le match de hier !


Moi non plus, je bossais…
J'ai tout de même pu suivre le match grâce à notre commentateur local ^^


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Juin 2021)

En passant, je pensais qu'une main involontaire n'était sanctionnée que par un coup franc...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> En passant, je pensais qu'une main involontaire n'était sanctionnée que par un coup franc...


Et encore ! Une "main aux fesses" et c'est la prison à l'heure actuelle !!!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> En passant, je pensais qu'une main involontaire n'était sanctionnée que par un coup franc...


Non. On est dans la surface, les fautes défensives sont sanctionnées par un pénalty. La question de l'intentionnalité n'est plus trop de mise depuis la réforme de la Loi 12.



			https://media.fff.fr/uploads/document/03d97ac96835f74537bf6837bd65dab3.pdf
		


Main

Il y a faute si un joueur :
•  touche délibérément le ballon du bras ou de la main, avec mouvement du bras ou de la main vers le ballon ;
•  récupère la possession ou le contrôle du ballon après avoir touché le ballon du bras ou de la main et ensuite :

marque un but ;
crée une occasion de but ;
•  marque directement de la main ou du bras, même de manière accidentelle (s’applique également au gardien).

Il y a en général faute si un joueur :
• touche le ballon du bras ou de la main lorsque :
• la position du bras ou de la main a artificiellement augmenté la surface couverte par son corps ;
•* le bras ou la main est au-dessus du niveau de l’épaule* (à moins qu’il ait délibérément joué le ballon et que ce dernier touche ensuite son bras ou sa main).

Ces fautes sont sanctionnables même si le ballon touche le bras ou la main du joueur directement depuis la tête, le tronc ou la jambe d’un autre joueur à proximité.

En revanche, il n’y a en général pas faute si le ballon touche le bras ou la main d’un joueur :
• directement depuis sa tête, son tronc ou sa jambe ;
•  directement depuis la tête, le tronc ou la jambe d’un autre joueur à proximité ;
•  si le bras ou la main est près du corps et n’en augmente pas artificiellement la surface ;
•  si un joueur tombe et que son bras ou sa main est positionné(e) entre son corps et le sol pour amortir la chute (et non pas latéralement ou verticalement).

Hors de sa surface de réparation, le gardien de but est soumis aux mêmes restrictions que les autres joueurs concernant le contact entre le ballon et le bras ou la main. Si le gardien de but touche le ballon de la main ou du bras en infraction aux Lois du Jeu dans sa propre surface de réparation, un coup franc indirect est accordé mais aucune sanction disciplinaire n’est infligée.


Le petit Koundé s'est cru sur un terrain de basket. Le pénalty est indiscutable. (j'ai surligné en gras la règle qui s'applique à son cas)


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je ne ferai aucun commentaire sur le match de hier ! ... J'attends de voir comment on va se comporter contre le Portugal dimanche avant de me déchaîner !  ...



Mouai.

J'ai noté lors des changements des Portugais Moutinho et Silva (77e) que les mecs étaient rincés. Les conditions de jeu à Budapest étaient vraiment très dures.


----------



## flotow (25 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mouai.
> 
> J'ai noté lors des changements des Portugais Moutinho et Silva (77e) que les mecs étaient rincés. Les conditions de jeu à Budapest étaient vraiment très dures.


Ça changeait de la douche à Munich …


----------



## ScapO (25 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> En passant, je pensais qu'une main involontaire n'était sanctionnée que par un coup franc...


Slt,
soit c'est sifflé/pénalty car jugée volontaire ,soit ça ne l'est pas car jugée involontaire . A l'appréciation du corps arbitral.


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2021)

ScapO a dit:


> Slt,
> soit c'est sifflé/pénalty car jugée volontaire ,soit ça ne l'est pas car jugée involontaire . A l'appréciation du corps arbitral.


Nan !  

Soit tu as lu la réforme de la loi 12 et tu l'appliques, soit tu ne l'as pas lu et tu es hors-jeu !


----------



## ScapO (25 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan !
> 
> Soit tu as lu la réforme de la loi 12 et tu l'appliques, soit tu ne l'as pas lu et tu es hors-jeu !


Si si!

tu n'as donc pas lu et tu es hors jeu.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2021)

ScapO a dit:


> Slt,
> soit c'est sifflé/pénalty car jugée volontaire ,soit ça ne l'est pas car jugée involontaire . A l'appréciation du corps arbitral.



Ce que tu dis est faux.

J'ai mis l'extrait de la Loi 12 concernant les mains. C'est en lien, tu peux vérifier. La notion de volontaire ou pas n'entre pas en jeu.

D'ailleurs, Jules Koundé ne fait pas exprès de toucher le ballon (il faudrait être con). Simplement, il a les mains où il ne faut pas. Comme cela est indiqué dans la Loi 12.


----------



## ScapO (26 Juin 2021)

L'extrait que tu cites était bon jusqu'à mars dernier ,le texte ayant été pas mal remanié , biffé.
on peut le trouver ici ( page 7)
La loi 12 indique maintenant que : « _Tout contact entre le ballon et le bras ou la main d’un joueur ne constitue pas nécessairement une infraction_ ».
Les médias en ont parlé ( puisque mis en place pour cet Euro) par exemple ici ou là où l'on parle d'appréciation des arbitres.
Je ne répondais pas particulièrement pour Koundé mais de manière générale.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2021)

Ok. L'addenda de l’IFAB est clair. Mais même en prenant compte des modifications, ça ne change rien à l’affaire, ni au fait que « volontaire/involontaire » n’entre pas en ligne de compte.



ScapO a dit:


> soit c'est sifflé/pénalty car jugée volontaire ,soit ça ne l'est pas car jugée involontaire . A l'appréciation du corps arbitral.


Ne correspond ni en texte ni en esprit aux dispositions de la Loi 12.


Il y a faute si un joueur :
• touche délibérément le ballon du bras ou de la main, par exemple avec mouvement du bras ou de la main vers le ballon ;
• touche le ballon du bras ou de la main en ayant artificiellement augmenté la surface couverte par son corps ;
Il est considéré qu’un joueur a artificiellement augmenté la surface couverte par son corps lorsque la position de son bras ou de sa main n’est pas une conséquence du mouvement de son corps dans cette situation spécifique ou n’est pas justifiable par un tel mouvement. En ayant son bras ou sa main dans une telle position, le joueur prend le risque de toucher le ballon avec ces parties du corps et ainsi d’être sanctionné ;
• marque un but ; :
· marque directement de la main ou du bras, même de manière accidentelle (s’applique également au gardien) ;
· immédiatement après que le ballon a touché son bras ou sa main, même de manière accidentelle :

Explication
• Tout contact entre le ballon et le bras ou la main ne constitue pas nécessairement une infraction.
• *Les arbitres doivent juger la régularité de la position du bras ou de la main par rapport au mouvement du joueur dans cette situation particulière*.
• Les mains accidentelles commises par un coéquipier avant qu’un but soit marqué et les mains accidentelles générant une occasion de but ne font plus partie des infractions.

Même dans ce cas, Jules Koundé a fait une « main » et donc le pénalty est entièrement justifié.

Ce n’est pas une question de volontaire/involontaire, l’arbitre ne préjuge pas de l’intention mais du résultat (ce que j’ai surligné en gras).

Le Parisien se fourvoie dans ses conclusions en parlant d’intentionnalité. L’arbitre ne juge pas de l’intentionnalité mais de la position du corps et de la justification de celle-ci. L’article de l’Équipe est plus pertinent.

Bien sûr que si tu t’empares du ballon et que tu commences à dribbler comme au basket ou au handball, le geste est volontaire. Bien sûr qu’une main volontaire est sanctionnée, c’est même le premier cas évoqué dans la Loi 12, mais ces mains sont rarissimes et ne posent pas de problèmes d’interprétations.

La faute de Jules Koundé est un cas d’école de la Loi 12. Il prend une position de basketball. Ce n’est pas « volontaire » mais il a oublié que ses mains n’avaient rien à faire là-haut.


----------



## ScapO (26 Juin 2021)

Comme je le disais plus haut, je ne parlais pas particulièrement de Koundé.

Ceci dit je n'ai pas la même interprétation que toi des articles que j'indique plus haut trouvant au contraire Le Parisien juste dans son résumé et sa conclusion, l'Équipe allant dans le même sens.

Bien sûr que l'arbitre devra juger de l'intentionnalité ( la volonté de placer main ou bras là où ils se trouvent au moment du contact avec le ballon) , c'est d'ailleurs ce que l'arbitre a fait par 2 fois pour le match Italie/Turquie, jugeant que la main ( particulièrement la seconde) n'était pas sanctionnable considérant certainement que le bras était décollé du fait du seul geste défensif et non pas du fait de vouloir agrandir volontairement sa surface de corps ( ce dont prévient d'ailleurs l'Ifab "_En ayant son bras ou sa main dans une telle position, le joueur prend le risque de toucher le ballon avec ces parties du corps et ainsi d’être sanctionné");_
qui est comme tu le dis dans ton intervention , le risque que prend Koundé et pour lequel il est sanctionné.

Un autre arbitre aurait pu avoir,sur ce match ou il y a encore peu de temps, une lecture différente de cette action et sanctionner le défenseur turc d'un pénalty.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2021)

ScapO a dit:


> Bien sûr que l'arbitre devra juger de l'intentionnalité ( la volonté de placer main ou bras là où ils se trouvent au moment du contact avec le ballon)


Non.

Tu mésinterprètes la Loi 12.

La décision de l’arbitre s’effectue sur des critères objectifs. Que Koundé (j’y reviens car c’est un cas d’école) lève les bras en pensant faire main ou qu’ils les lève sans y penser c’est même tarif : faute de main. Non parce qu’il a une « intention » mais parce que ses bras n’avaient rien à faire là lorsque le ballon est arrivé dessus.

Sur l’affaire Italie-Turquie le pénalty est refusé parce que la VAR a estimé que le bras du joueur été dans une position naturelle de course.

Quant aux articles, si tu trouves que l’Équipe dit la même chose que le Parisien t’as un problème avec la compréhension des textes. En remettant sur la table cette notion d’intentionnalité, le Parisien embrouille l’affaire là où l’Équipe est restée factuelle.

« … les arbitres doivent juger de la *régularité* de la position … » pas de l’intentionnalité.


Et puis, ce qu’on a contesté c’est cette phrase :



ScapO a dit:


> soit c'est sifflé/pénalty car jugée volontaire ,soit ça ne l'est pas car jugée involontaire . A l'appréciation du corps arbitral.


Encore une fois, ce n’est pas le texte ni l’esprit de la Loi 12.

La plupart des mains sont involontaires. Une main volontaire est rarissime.

La réforme de la Loi 12 a été justement engagée pour en finir avec cette notion invérifiable de « volontaire/involontaire » et des polémiques qui l’accompagnaient.

L’addenda est venu parce que les arbitres ont tout mélangé et ont fini par siffler à tout bout de champ. [j’ai vu un pénalty sifflé parce que le ballon est venu frapper le coude d'un joueur qui tournait le dos à l’action, les bras pas spécialement écartés]

L’addenda ne remet pas à l’ordre du jour la notion d’intentionnalité de la main, il définit la notion d'augmentation « artificielle » pour que les arbitres arrêtent de siffler n’importe quoi.

« _Etant donné que l'interprétation des fautes de main n'a pas toujours été cohérente, en raison d'applications incorrectes de la loi, les membres de l'IFAB confirment que tout contact de la main ou du bras d'un joueur avec le ballon n'est pas une infraction »._

« confirment » c’était donc bien déjà le cas avant l’addenda.

Par ailleurs, la notion d’augmentation artificielle de la surface du corps existait aussi avant. Elle faisait partie des recommandations aux arbitres. En demi-finale de l’Euro 2000, France-Portugal, le pénalty sur la main d’Abel Xavier procédait de ce principe.


----------



## ScapO (26 Juin 2021)

Slt,

^^
tu ne m'en voudras , je vais arrêté ici mes interventions.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2021)

Bah! De toute façon on n'est visiblement pas d'accord sur la définition du vocabulaire. 

Et puis, quoiqu'il arrive, ce sont les arbitres qui décident comment ils appliquent la règle.


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Juin 2021)

Bon, en direct Pays de Galles vs Danemark, pour les connaisseurs :


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2021)

Manque de chance, c'est zone non fumeurs.

Danemark 2 -0 au moment où j'écris.


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Juin 2021)

je sais , bon on va dire logique, c'était juste pour le "fun"


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2021)

Ils me font rire les journalistes. Le mec ne fout plus rien depuis des lustres au Real, ils l'expédient à Tottenham où il n'en fait pas plus lourd (à moins qu'il ait amélioré son handicap au golf), et ils voudraient qu'il fasse des miracles à l'Euro ? Pas dans le monde réel.


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Juin 2021)

Totalement d'accord avec toi, il va pas renaître de ses cendres ce soir !


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2021)

3 - 0

La messe est dite.

Logique tant le Danemark a dominé le match que ce soit collectivement ou dans les duels.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2021)

4 - 0

Après check de la VAR.

La coupe d'eau tiède jusqu'à la lie.


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Juin 2021)

Oui,perso j'en fais un de mes favoris avec la Belgique.
PS : le meilleur joueur Gallois fut (et restera je pense) l'immense Ryan Giggs


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2021)

Nan. La Belgique va se faire ramasser par le Portugal.


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Nan. La Belgique va se faire ramasser par le Portugal.


Oh non franchement je pense tout le contraire, nous aurons l'occasion d'en reparler. 
Mais ça va être LE match à pas rater !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Nan. La Belgique va se faire ramasser par le Portugal.


+ 1


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2021)

Beau match ce soir.

Italie 2 - 1 Autriche

On commence à voir les limites de cette équipe italienne.


----------



## patxito (27 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> + 1


Vous rirez moins lorsque nous serons en quart et la Suisse aussi…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juin 2021)

D'habitude, je suis fier d'être belge ...  ... Mais là ... ...  ... 






​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Tout dépend de ce que va faire Santos.
> Si il met la compo proposée contre l'Allemagne : les belges auront la frite.
> Si c'est celle contre la France, on va se taper une barquette de frites !


Par contre, on a trouvé un moyen de se débarrasser de Ronaldo ... des bouteilles de coca devant notre cage et il n'osera pas s'en approcher ... un peu comme l'ail pour les vampires !


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2021)

patxito a dit:


> Vous rirez moins lorsque nous serons en quart et la Suisse aussi…


T’inquiètes pas, on a déjà le film pour ça :







En plus, c’est filmé par un Suisse.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Argument non valable car dit de "supporter".
> A Bola et Record (journaux portugais) disent l'inverse forcément.
> C'est comme le cas "Lloris", les français ont tendance à dire que ce n'était pas intentionnel car c'était involontaire. Les portugais disent que c'est scandaleux qu'il n'ait pas été expulsé.
> 
> Les arguments appuyés par la presse, c'est merdique.


Pour Lloris je trouve que l’arbitre a pris la bonne décision car dans l’intérêt du jeu.

Je ne dis pas cela par « chavinisme », si cela avait été Rui Patricio j’aurais le même avis.

Le pénalty sur Mbappé est « léger ». Il y a poussette mais le joueur pouvait ne pas tomber. Parfois ce genre de choses ne sont pas sifflées, parfois si.

Par contre, la faute sur Coman est réelle. Je me demande ce qui est passé dans les têtes à la VAR.

Dans l’ensemble, le match nul reflète le match.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Ce qui se passe dans les têtes à la VAR ?


C'est quoi la VAR ?
On ne peut plus voir les matches sur les grandes chaînes ?


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est quoi la VAR ?











						Assistance vidéo à l'arbitrage (football) — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Assistance vidéo à l'arbitrage (football) — Wikipédia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci d'aider les gens privés d'internet


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> On ne peut plus voir les matches sur les grandes chaînes ?


Re...


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Re...











						Programme TV Euro 2021 : le calendrier complet des diffusions du Championnat d'Europe de football
					

L'Euro 2021 de football se déroulera du 11 juin au 11 juillet et sera à suivre en direct sur beIN Sports, TF1 et M6. Retrouvez ici le programme TV complet de tous les matches de la compétition.




					www.lequipe.fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juin 2021)

... J'ai vu passer une bagnole dans le quartier avec le drapeau français et tout l'équipement qui va bien avec ! En plus, un message sur la lunette arrière : "Adieu les belges, une fois ! Vous nous manquerez !" ... 

 ... Sévèrement burnés les mecs ! ... Moi, ça me fait rigoler, mais d'autres non ! Il y a du caillassage dans l'air ! ... La soirée va être chaude !


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Juin 2021)

C’était des Portos


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juin 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> C’était des Portos


Peut être ! Mais bagnole immatriculée en France !


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Juin 2021)

Des frontaliers qui viennent pour t'énerver "une fois"   
Mais je pense qu'ils vont être très déçus ce soir


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> On ne peut plus voir les matches sur les grandes chaînes ?


J’ai l’avantage de pouvoir suivre les matchs sur la RTBF.
(je les charrie un peu mais j'aime les Belges )

J’ai aussi la TV du Reich mais j’aime moins pour les rencontres internationales, surtout quand la France est en jeu.

Et puis le commentateur prononce bien les noms des Néerlandais.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2021)

Wouah! Les Tchèques !

2 - 0

Les Pays-Bas se sont fait éteindre. Même le ballon semblait les fuir.


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les Tchèques !


Ah oui, ils étaient pas en bois ceux la !


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Si c'est celle contre la France, on va se taper une barquette de frites !



N’oubliez pas les moules. Ce sont bien Sanchès et Moutinho qui débutent.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2021)

@thebiglebowsky

Bon Match


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Peut être ! Mais bagnole immatriculée en France !


Une voiture de location


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2021)

Celui-là il est pour Rui Patricio.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2021)

C’est la fin pour le Portugal 
Bravo à la Belgique


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juin 2021)

Et voilà !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2021)

Raaah ! Les mauvais ! C’était au moins lamentable.

Bon. Ça fait déjà un emmerdeur de moins.


----------



## patxito (27 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et voilà !!!


Les doigts dans le nez !


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2021)

patxito a dit:


> Les doigts dans le nez !


C’était plutôt dans le cul. Après, vous en faites ce que vous voulez...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2021)

Amis français ! Je ne voudrais pas être à votre place aujourd'hui ! 

Le seul moyen d'éviter l'humiliation suprême de vous faire éliminer par les bouffeurs de frites dans la suite de l'Euro, c'est de vous faire éliminer ce soir par les bouffeurs d'Emmental ! 

A vous de choisir votre humiliation !  ...  ...


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Juin 2021)

A choisir je préfère les frites, ça sera une moindre honte


----------



## Polo35230 (28 Juin 2021)

Y a pétanque, ce soir, sur la chaîne l'Équipe


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2021)

Ni l’un, ni l’autre.

On a rendez-vous avec les bouffeurs de sauce à la menthe en finale.


----------



## patxito (28 Juin 2021)

J’espère que la France viendra à bout des Suisses : après le Portugal et bientôt l’Italie, ce serait bien que l’on puisse souffler un peu...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2021)

Vendredi, Belgique-Italie !  

En Belgique, nous avons une importante communauté italienne établie chez nous depuis des décennies, surtout en Wallonie.

Chacun d'entre nous a d'excellents amis italiens et nous craignons un peu cette lutte fratricide.

Ce sera véritablement un crève coeur pour nous ... ... ... de les pulvériser vendredi soir !  ...  ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Cette histoire va se finir encore avec un fritage France/Belgique !!! ^^



J'ai déjà de la peine pour ces pauvres belges !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> J'ai déjà de la peine pour ces pauvres belges !


T'en fais pas pour nous ...  
Quand on en aura fini avec vous, c'est avec vos dents que vous tondrez la pelouse ! Du moins s'il vous en reste !  ...  ...


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2021)

Bon , si les Français gagnent , demain je me la "pete" au boulot 
sinon , c'est moi qui règle la note des croissants


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , si les Français gagnent , demain je me la "pete" au boulot
> sinon , c'est moi qui règle la note des croissants


Pauvre Juju ! Paraît que les croissants sont hors de prix en Suisse !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2021)

Allez la France !!!!  
Et c'est sincère ! On vous aime bien !


----------



## patxito (28 Juin 2021)

La France va-t-elle être chocolat ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pauvre Juju ! Paraît que les croissants sont hors de prix en Suisse !!!


Je me sens patraque, je sais pas si je vais pouvoir aller au bureau demain


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2021)

patxito a dit:


> La France va-t-elle être chocolat ?


Ah non !
Les suisses ne peuvent pas nous voler notre future victoire sur la France !!!! C'est la nôtre et on la mérite !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je me sens patraque, je sais pas si je vais pouvoir aller au bureau demain


T'as de la monnaie pour les croissants ????


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juin 2021)

patxito a dit:


> La France va-t-elle être chocolat ?


Les marmottes sont en train de l'envelopper soigneusement !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> T'as de la monnaie pour les croissants ????


Ah non , donc je peux pas aller au bureau


----------



## aCLR (28 Juin 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les marmottes sont en train de l'envelopper soigneusement !



Misère…


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2021)

Je cherche ma playlist pour demain pour passer la frontière


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> T'as de la monnaie pour les croissants ????


Je vous mets le lien de ma cagnotte en ligne rapidement 

Bravo la Suisse et bonne continuation face à l'Espagne


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah non , donc je peux pas aller au bureau


Motif d'absence refusé : amènes les pépettes !


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2021)

Bim badaboum !

Quelle obscurité après le feu d’artifice.

Merci pour tout monsieur Deschamps. Il est temps de tourner la page.

Je mets une cacahuète sur l’Italie.


----------



## patxito (29 Juin 2021)

Nous v’la privés de revanche…


----------



## flotow (29 Juin 2021)

Chouette, je vais enfin pouvoir avoir des soirée plus interessantes.
A dans 2 ans, ou plutôt 4 ans sur ce fil


----------



## Nikware (29 Juin 2021)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juin 2021)

Pensées émues pour nos amis supporters français ! 

Qui vais-je pouvoir "chambrer" maintenant ???  ... Car c'est connu, on ne "chambre" que ceux qu'on aime bien !


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2021)

Grrrr , j'hésite a me rendre au bureau ce matin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juin 2021)

Désolé, mais ça m'a échappé !!!! 
ps : de toutes manières, vous vous vengerez vendredi soir ... Peut-être ... 





​


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Juin 2021)

Kylian Mbappfuuuiiitt...


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Juin 2021)

Le billet d'Alex Vizorek par Alex Vizorek - France Inter
					

Chaque matin le 7/9 se conclut sur un billet d'humour




					www.franceinter.fr
				




Un belge ! 
à 1'10


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bon. Ça fait déjà un emmerdeur de moins.


... et de deux !


----------



## love_leeloo (29 Juin 2021)

quelle bonne surprise ce matin de voir que l'équipe de France avait perdu.
ça a égayé mon petit déjeuné.


----------



## patxito (29 Juin 2021)

patxito a dit:


> Vous rirez moins lorsque nous serons en quart et la Suisse aussi…



Bon, j’avoue que je n’y croyais pas trop, mais quand même…


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Grrrr , j'hésite a me rendre au bureau ce matin


Bon , passage a la frontière tete haute    
Ok je suis immatriculé en Suisse


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Chouette, je vais enfin pouvoir avoir des soirée plus interessantes.
> A dans 2 ans, ou plutôt 4 ans sur ce fil


Tu veux sûrement dire _« on se revoit l'année prochaine au Qatar… » _


----------



## love_leeloo (29 Juin 2021)




----------



## patlek (29 Juin 2021)

Holalala.... Tu vis dangereusement toi!!
(Il y a des susceptibilités ici...)


----------



## love_leeloo (29 Juin 2021)

frontière Franco-Suisse ce matin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Juin 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Holalala.... Tu vis dangereusement toi!!
> (Il y a des susceptibilités ici...)


Attends que Moon débarque !!!  ...


----------



## patlek (29 Juin 2021)

Il va pas oser effacer mes posts... quand meme... 

Encore que, j' en ai qui disparaissent de temps en temps. 

Ensuite, je regarde au fond de mon sac si j'ai d'autres tours.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Attends que Moon débarque !!!  ...


Ben pourquoi pas ? Ils ont raison d’en profiter les « petits » Suisses. Surtout que c’est amplement mérité.

Je vais pouvoir suivre la suite de cette compétition de manière sereine, dégagé de toute tension partisane.


----------



## patlek (29 Juin 2021)

Il faut etre filosof.


----------



## flotow (29 Juin 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Il faut etre filosof.


Philosoph


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Philosoph


*C'est sur ce message – ô combien utile – que les interventions raillant la fin du parcours des bleus, dans ce championnat d'Europe décidément imprévisible, s'arrêtent ou du moins que « votre modérateur » demande à ce qu'elles cessent ! Merci de revenir à la passion du sport. *


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2021)

Quand ma méconnaissance du sport en général et du football en particulier prend le dessus sur mon inclinaison à la modération arbitraire, celle-ci m'empêche de tacler ce qui pourrait l'être ! Car il me faut bien admettre la chose suivante, caser un joueur international avec un tel patronyme relève d'un exercice d'espièglerie acrobatique forte à propos ! Même si ce joueur est mort depuis belle lurette et qu'il était footballeur et médecin, je dois bien reconnaître le talent de notre enquiquineur préféré, hé hé, qui a jugé bon d'ajouter la vignette panini du Sócrates en question pour éviter tout quiproquo. Bravo !


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> mon inclinaison


On dit inclination :

" Force intérieure et naturelle qui oriente spontanément ou volontairement la personne vers un objet, un goût, un but.
Synon. penchant, tendance.
Je crois qu'il y a dans nous une inclination à la paresse, qui est le plus fort de nos penchans (Cottin, C. d'Albe,1799, p. 103).
On ne sauroit imaginer combien sont grandes les influences de nos premières habitudes et de nos premières inclinations sur les penchans qui sont dans le cas de nous dominer un jour, et sur le caractère qui nous deviendra propre (Lamarck, Philos. zool., t. 2, 1809, p. 366).
Elle a beaucoup d'inclination pour les langues, beaucoup de facilité à les apprendre, et elle ne résiste pas au plaisir d'y éprouver son habileté (Romains, Hommes bonne vol.,1939, p. 51):
2. Il y a chez la femme une inclination profonde à la passivité qui oriente tout son comportement. Elle tolère une zone plus ou moins large de tendances actives et offensives. Mais sa manière d'être la plus profonde est de s'abandonner, de s'effacer, de se soumettre (aux plus bas étages du comportement), de se renoncer, de se donner (aux sommets de sa vie). Mounier, Traité caract.,1946, p. 399.
− PSYCHOL. ,,Tendance consciente et finalisée`` (Piguet 1960). Inclinations égoïstes ou personnelles, altruistes, supérieures (cf. Lal. 1968).L'inclination dominante, intéressée, passionnelle, intellectuelle ou morale, de l'être qui choisit (Gaultier, Bovarysme,1902, p. 159).Inclination naturelle et nécessaire des êtres à rechercher avant tout leur propre bien (Gilson, Espr. philos. médiév.,1932, p. 80).
SYNT. Bonnes, mauvaises inclinations; se laisser aller à ses inclinations; réprimer, sacrifier ses inclinations; avoir une véritable inclination pour la chimie, les mathématiques. "


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juin 2021)

Mouai. Chacun son truc. Moi c’est le basket que je ne peux pas encadrer. Un machin qui m’emmerde, mais qui m’emmerde ! Je peux suivre une partie de pétanque avec intérêt mais un match de basket jamais. Masculin féminin même tarif.

Bon. L’Anglois a bouté le Tuton hors de ses terres, le François est rentré chez lui, là où il se sent le mieux, le Suédois n’a pas faillit à sa tradition qui veut qu’il dégage dès le premier match éliminatoire d’un Euro. Les équipes toujours en lice ont encore deux trois jours pour panser leurs plaies (nombreuses).

Je maintiens ma cacahuète sur l’Italie en finale avec une noix de cajou sur l’Angleterre.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je maintiens ma cacahuète sur l’Italie en finale ...


On va te la griller ta cacahuète !!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> On va te la griller ta cacahuète !!!!


Vous avez quand même payé le prix fort de votre qualification : De Bruyne et, dans une moindre mesure E. Hazard.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Vous avez quand même payé le prix fort de votre qualification : De Bruyne et, dans une moindre mesure E. Hazard.


L'important, c'est de se marrer ensemble !
Si on gagne : on va se marrer - mais tous seuls !
Si on perd : on va se marrer ensemble grâce à la déferlante de vos réactions et quolibets qui ne tarderont pas à arriver ! Et là, vous êtes les meilleurs !  ...  ... De notre côté, on a déjà fait pré-cuire les frites !


----------



## patxito (30 Juin 2021)

Et les moules ! (C’est la saison)


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> N'oubliez pas les fûts de bières !





patxito a dit:


> Et les moules ! (C’est la saison)


J'arrive attendez moi


----------



## Romuald (30 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> On dit inclination





aCLR a dit:


> forte à propos


Et on dit fort à propos 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Merci Maître Capello 
De rien professeur Rollin


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'arrive attendez moi


Mais si on gagne, tu paies les croissants ... comme à ton habitude !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Une finale, Suède - Ukraine est désormais possible...
> Si je regarde, je vais passer le match à mater les nanas dans les gradins !


Tu devras te contenter de nos supportrices, vieux chacal déglingué !!!!!


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu devras te contenter de nos supportrices, vieux chacal déglingué !!!!!
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 231491​


Bon ok , j'admet et je suis ok pour lui apporter les croissants 
@TheBig : Donne moi son adresse en Mp , je suis bon joueur


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Si on perd : on va se marrer ensemble grâce à la déferlante de vos réactions et quolibets qui ne tarderont pas à arriver !



Bof! Chez nous en ce moment ils sont plutôt occupés à vouloir pendre Deschamps avec les boyaux de Mbappé, ou l'inverse. 

Vox populi vox nihili


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2021)

Quelle drôle d'idée !?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2021)

Une pétition pour faire rejouer 
France-Suisse 









						Euro 2021. Une pétition recueille plus de 240.000 signatures pour faire rejouer France-Suisse
					

Selon les signataires, la position du gardien suisse au moment du tir n'était pas régulière.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## eckri (1 Juillet 2021)

Juste une question pour bien comprendre :  vous aimez *vraiment* le football ou c'est plutôt un genre de ralliement ?
J'ai beau essayer je m'ennuie au bout d'une minute, je ne comprend pas comment un machin pareil peut être populaire (ou plutôt si mais c'est encore pire)


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Juillet 2021)

eckri a dit:


> Bref ! chacun partage ce qu'il veut on va pas entrer dans les polémiques,


CQFD.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Juillet 2021)

eckri a dit:


> Juste une question pour bien comprendre : vous aimez *vraiment* le football ou c'est plutôt un genre de ralliement ?


Moi c'est ce fil que j'aime bien, car il y a quelques énergumènes posteurs de qualité qui argumentent vraiment bien leurs propos


----------



## patxito (1 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une pétition pour faire rejouer
> France-Suisse
> 
> 
> ...


OK, mais d’abord il faut faire rejouer le France-Belgique de 2018….


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2021)

patxito a dit:


> OK, mais d’abord il faut faire rejouer le France-Belgique de 2018….


Il y a une pétition ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2021)

patxito a dit:


> OK, mais d’abord il faut faire rejouer le France-Belgique de 2018….


Oui ! Mais en fait non ! Parce que, aujourd'hui et dans ce cas, on ne pourra plus se gausser en gueulant partout : "Les champions du monde se sont fait moufeter par les petits suisses" ... ça gâche un peu notre plaisir !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Oui ! Mais en fait non ! Parce que, aujourd'hui et dans ce cas, on ne pourra plus se gausser en gueulant partout : "Les champions du monde se sont fait moufeter par les petits suisses" ... ça gâche un peu notre plaisir !


Je peux faire une pétition , contre la position du Goal et le remboursement de mes croissants + les intérêts ?


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> + les intérêts ?


L'inflation ne galope pas comme en Amérique du Sud…
Demande plutôt une prime ou un filet garni !


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ça gâche un peu notre plaisir !


Ha ha ha ! SI vous pouviez ne pas me gâcher le mien, de plaisir…


Sly54 a dit:


> posteurs de qualité qui argumentent vraiment bien leurs propos


Je ne plussoierai pas mais c'est tout comme !


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2021)

J’ai l’impression que je ne me serais pas autant marré ici si la France avait gagné ce @#% de match.


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2021)

Cépafô !


----------



## Sly54 (2 Juillet 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> tu manipules un ballon avec les pieds





louiscypher a dit:


> Tout ça en même temps pour un cerveau de con


L'expression "être con comme ses pieds" prend alors tout son sens…


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2021)

Là, je regarde les Suisses contre les Espagnols (0 - 1) et je me demande : « Qu’est-ce qu’ils foutent là ces @#% ! Ça devait être la France ». 

Édit : 1 - 1


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Là, je regarde les Suisses contre les Espagnols (0 - 1) et je me demande : « Qu’est-ce qu’ils foutent là ces @#% ! Ça devait être la France ».


Vous en faites pas ! On va vous venger !  ... peut-être !


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2021)

Ils sont vaillants ces Helvètes.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2021)

Tirs aux buts.

Yann Sommer va-t-il poursuivre sur son excellente prestation ?


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juillet 2021)

les chweiz y zon un goal ...


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2021)

Les Suisses étaient trop rincés. Dommage.

À forces égales, c’est-à-dire avant l’expulsion de Freuler, les Ibères n’en menaient pas large.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Là, je regarde les Suisses contre les Espagnols (0 - 1) et je me demande : « Qu’est-ce qu’ils foutent là ces @#% ! Ça devait être la France ».
> 
> Édit : 1 - 1


Je vote pour la pétition et de rejouer le match.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2021)

Misère ... ...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Misère ... ...


Mais non


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Mais non


Euh ! ça t'a coûté cher les croissants ??? Parce que faut que je me prépare à débourser !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! ça t'a coûté cher les croissants ??? Parce que faut que je me prépare à débourser !


Non , moins de 2 € le croissant


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2021)

Moi : hola Lucky et Pistache ! Arrêtez de taper ce malheureux poilu noir poissard ... il en a déjà pris plein la gueule avec les bleus !  
Lucky et Pistache : On ne le tape pas, on l'exorcise ce con !!!
Moi : Ah OK ! Double dose alors ! ​


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2021)

Pourquoi nos commentateurs ne font jamais preuve de l’enthousiasme de leurs collègues belges ?

Ce n’est pas toujours de bonne foi mais c’est l’équipe nationale, bon sang !

Margotton et Lizarazu sont tellement soucieux de ne pas vouloir paraître partisans qu’ils se retrouvent parfois à encourager l’équipe adverse. Ils sont souvent plus engagés lorsqu’il s’agit du PSG-Qatar. Cherchez l’erreur...

Amis Belges, je vous envie.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2021)

C’est beau ce que font les italiens


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C’est beau ce que font les italiens


Ils sont meilleurs ... c'est tout !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2021)

Bon ! c'est plié ! Amis français, dans nos bras, frères d'infortune !  
Les meilleurs ont gagné ! 
Ce soir, ce sera pizza !!!


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2021)

La Belgique à bien joué


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2021)

Tu me dois une cacahuète.  

Italie largement au-dessus.

mode totale mauvaise foi : je m’aperçois que la France sort invaincue du tournoi (et oui, une séance de tirs au but ne compte pas pour match perdu) contrairement à la Belgique.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> mode totale mauvaise foi : je m’aperçois que la France sort invaincue du tournoi (et oui, une séance de tirs au but ne compte pas pour match perdu) contrairement à la Belgique.


rôôôô !   ... Perdu, c'est perdu !


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> rôôôô !   ... Perdu, c'est perdu !


Oui. Pense-y pour ma cacahuète.


----------



## patxito (3 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je vote pour la pétition et de rejouer le match.











						L'autodérision à la Belge: une pétition créée pour rejouer contre l'Italie... et perdre de nouveau (photo)
					

Ce soir, les Diables Rouges se sont inclinés face à l'Italie. Une défaite qui fait mal, qui met la Belgique en difficulté mais qu'il faut ...




					www.rtl.be


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2021)

Je l’avais signalé dès le début de cet Euro, la Belgique était loin de m’impressionner. Un parcours facile en phase de groupe et l’effondrement à la première vraie opposition. Des joueurs de « coups » mais pas de réelle animation d’équipe. Elle insistait surtout sur ses points forts, Lukaku (attaquant bulldozer), De Bruyne (le seul talent authentique) et Thibault le dis Courtois (gardien de première classe), mais en dehors de cela la qualité manquait cruellement. Certes, Thorsten Hazard a montré de belles choses, contrairement à son fantomatique frangin, mais les Mertens, Witsel, Thieleman n’étaient pas à la hauteur d’un Euro. Et que dire de cette défense constituée avec 3 plots ? Il n’y a eu que les Portugais pour s’obstiner une heure durant à envoyer de longs ballons hauts sur leurs têtes vides.

La Belgique est une très bonne équipe de qualification mais reste très faible en tournois. Le coup de chance de la coupe du monde 2018 fut une exception qui a aveuglé beaucoup de gens sur sa valeur réelle (rappel : sans le calamiteux Kawashima le japon vous éliminait dès les 8e et sans le coaching défaillant de Tété (Marcelo plutôt que Felipe Luis) vous ne meniez pas contre le Brésil dans un match où vous n’avez existé qu’une mi-temp).

Pour qu’on ne me taxe pas de partialité, un mot sur la France. Le constat est pire. Elle avait tout pour atteindre les demi-finales mais elle s’est détruite de l’intérieur. La faute en revient premièrement à Deschamps qui s’est beaucoup trompé. Dans sa sélection, dans son management du groupe qui n’a pas su « faire équipe », dans son coaching : Tolisso ailier droit !!! (Portugal) ; Griezmann remplacé par Sissoko à 3-1 (Suisse). Je leur fais cadeau du match contre la Hongrie à 15 heures par 40° (merci l’UEFA !).


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juillet 2021)

Bon début du Danemark


----------



## aCLR (3 Juillet 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Tu veux comprendre ?


Il ne veut pas comprendre. De la même manière que le dinosaure, il se pense supérieur. Il joue donc sur l'approche interrogative pour dénigrer les supporters. Et pas ceux des places à dix balles, non ceux-là n'existent pas dans son esprit – enfin si, ils sont présents mais à la plus mauvaise place. Ceux qu'il titille c'est nous, la crème des supporters, les possesseurs de produits Apple ! Sur un forum Acer ou un skyblog Motorola, la question ne se poserait pas dans son esprit. Les bœufs bardés de gadgets _cheap_ n'ont cure à ses yeux ! Mais dans sa caboche, que des gars prêts à claquer des mille et des cents dans un _smartphone_, un _laptop_, un _all-in-one_ et une _watch_ soient aussi passionnés que les clampins précédemment écornés, y comprend pas ?!

Il ne comprendra pas plus mon cas ! Je n'aime pas particulièrement le sport dans la tévé. Et dans le réel ça n'est pas mieux. Mes années sport co sont rangées bien au fond de ma mémoire. Et ça n'est d'ailleurs pas ces moments-là qui me reviennent lorsque je suis captivé par un match des bleus. Non, ce que je m'attache à vivre c'est l'élan national, le chauvinisme qu'évoquait Moonwalker, l'entrain populaire, la cohésion des classes derrière onze gars et plein d'autres trucs comme ça. Alors que je ne connais pas là moitié des joueurs. Je les découvre pendant l'hymne, hé hé. Ça me fait toujours quelque chose d'entendre résonner notre Marseillaise et de la deviner sur leurs lèvres.

Enfin bref… Suite à son intervention, je l'ai ban du sujet. Donc mon loulou, ta description du joueur de football professionnel type, il n'y répondra pas. Alors que moi !


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2021)

Et une noix de cajou à côté de ma cacahuète !

Angleterre 4 - 0 Ukraine

Les Britons n'ont pas laissé une chance aux Ruthènes.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Juillet 2021)

Bel historique et belle analyse du Tir contre son camp (TCSC), 4 mn.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Je commence à flipper que ce soit les glawishs qui raflent l’euro.



C’est bien parti pour. Avec leurs prochains matchs à domicile devant un public conséquent, ils ne voudront pas se rater.

@#% de Brexit !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juillet 2021)

Maintenant que mes 2 pays préférés ont quitté l'euro, je me distancie du reste par manque total d'intérêt ! 

Toutefois, et en hommage à mon meilleur ami, italien dans l'âme, qui est décédé il y a quelques années, je supporterai l'Italie ! A chaque fois que je parle de lui, je pense à ses imitations magistrales de Marlon Brando dans le parrain qui nous faisaient plier de rire à chaque fois !  

Alors, forza italia !!!!


----------



## ScapO (4 Juillet 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Toutefois, et en hommage à mon meilleur ami, italien dans l'âme, qui est décédé il y a quelques années, je supporterai l'Italie !
> 
> Alors, forza italia !!!!


Alors si biensûr tu me le permets , je lève avec toi mon verre à sa mémoire.
Forza Italia!


----------



## patxito (5 Juillet 2021)

En ce qui me concerne, et uniquement pour éviter tout conflit conjugal, je suis en mode « Viva la Roja »…


----------



## Nikware (5 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2021)

Italie 1 - 1 Espagne

Et on reprend du rab. Troisième fois dans cet Euro pour l’Espagne. En fait ils auront joué un match de plus.

Le jeune Olmo est impressionnant et le petit Pedri est très en verve.

Les Italiens sont héroïques.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2021)

Italie en finale


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2021)

ITALIA !


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2021)

Olmo mon homme du match.

Il a mis la misère pendant 120 minutes à la défense transalpine qui n’avait souvent pas d’autre solution que de faire faute sur lui. Son tir au but manqué fut le prix de cette activité.

Les Espagnols meilleurs ? Pas de mon point de vue. Ils ont dominé l’entre-jeu mais n’ont pas semblé vraiment mettre en grosse difficulté les Italiens. Par contre, Spinazolla a beaucoup manqué à la Squadra.

Une opposition de style, l’Espagne a beaucoup vendangé et les attaques italiennes, moins nombreuses, étaient plus tranchantes.


----------



## Nikware (7 Juillet 2021)

Et hop ...


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2021)

Quel beau but de Danemark


----------



## patxito (7 Juillet 2021)

C’est viril…


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2021)

Superbe match


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2021)

Bravo pour l'Angleterre


----------



## patxito (7 Juillet 2021)

Baddiel, Skinner & Lightning Seeds - Three Lions (Football's Coming Home) (Official Video)
					

Baddiel, Skinner & Lightning Seeds - Three Lions (Football's Coming Home) (Official Video) Listen on Spotify http://smarturl.it/TLFS_SpotFollow The Lightning...




					youtu.be


----------



## Nikware (7 Juillet 2021)

Pénalité volée, il n'y a pas de faute.
Comediante !!


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2021)

Nikware a dit:


> Pénalité volée, il n'y a pas de faute.
> Comediante !!





louiscypher a dit:


> Je crois bien qu'il y a faute...



Il y a faute. S’ils ne le touchent pas il va au gardien. D’ailleurs, ils étaient concentrés sur Sterling, à aucun moment ils ne s’occupent du ballon, et ils finissent par le prendre en sandwich.


----------



## Nikware (8 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il y a faute. S’ils ne le touchent pas il va au gardien. D’ailleurs, ils étaient concentrés sur Sterling, à aucun moment ils ne s’occupent du ballon, et ils finissent par le prendre en sandwich.


Pas du tout, il est spécialiste en la matière, et est même critique pas les anglais eux-mêmes.
Il faut bien regarder, pour constater qu'il se laisse déjà tomber avant les 'contacts' ...


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2021)

Qu’il ait provoqué l’action par son dribble c’est un fait, que les deux Danois sont tombés dans le panneau c’est l’autre fait. Encore une fois, à aucun moment ils ne jouent le ballon. Ils sont sur l’homme.



Nikware a dit:


> Il faut bien regarder, pour constater qu'il se laisse déjà tomber avant les 'contacts' ...



Ils n’avaient qu’à pas le toucher. Il arrive lancé. Il y avait déjà eu un contact à l’entré de la surface.

C’est pourtant simple à comprendre. Petit exercice d’imagination. Tu déplaces la même action au centre du terrain : c’est coup-franc. On est dans la surface, c’est pénalty.


----------



## Nikware (8 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Qu’il ait provoqué l’action par son dribble c’est un fait, que les deux Danois sont tombés dans le panneau c’est l’autre fait. Encore une fois, à aucun moment ils ne jouent le ballon. Ils sont sur l’homme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TU es un spécialiste du football, je ne vais donc pas insister.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2021)

Ce n’est pas parce que j’ai absolument raison que tu as forcément tort. T’as le droit de ne pas être d’accord. 

C’est la part d’interprétation des règles et des situations. L’arbitre a jugé pénalty, la VAR ne l’a pas désavoué. Je pense que s’il n’avait pas sifflé ils auraient laissé filer. Je n’aurais pas crié au scandale non plus.

Le charme du football.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2021)

Hâte de voir cette finale


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2021)

Je demande à voir. Les mercatos du PSG ont souvent fait pchitt!

Wijnaldum ok. À condition qu’il fournisse les mêmes efforts au PSG qu’à Liverpool. Il a rapidement laissé tomber le pressing en équipe nationale l’autre jour. Liverpool n’a pas insisté pour le conserver.

Donarumma ça va mettre le souk sur le poste de gardien. Ils avaient Navas à qui ils doivent leur deux passages en demi-finale de C1. Ils créent un problème là où il n’y en avait pas. Au passage, ils ont toujours Areola sous contrat. 

Sergio Ramos à voir s’il a encore une ou deux saisons dans les jambes comme il le prétend. Sa dernière à Madrid n’a pas été sans problèmes. Après il peut toujours déboiter l’épaule d’un attaquant adverse, ça peut servir. Il va apprendre à connaître l’arbitrage français. Ça va lui faire tout drôle.

Hakimi, oui, il fallait un latéral droit.

Acheter c’est bien, mais il faut aussi vendre. Et puis, quid de la (non) prolongation de Mbappé ?


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juillet 2021)

Pour le coup, c’est plutôt Navas dont je me séparerais. Pourquoi faire les choses à moitié ? Autant miser sur l’avenir.

Tu parles. Je les comprends. Un bon salaire, la vie parisienne. Shopping à volonté dans la capitale du Luxe. T’as la bénédiction de madame pour ceux qui sont mariés.  À moins que Hidalgo ne leur installe une salle de shoot ou un parking à dope devant la porte, ils ne bougeront pas (c’est peut-être l’idée à creuser pour Leonardo).

Pas sûr. Je crois qu’il a l’idée d’arriver gratis chez Perez pour toucher un gros chèque de bienvenue.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juillet 2021)

Méfiez-vous : Euro 2020 : licenciée après avoir prétendu être malade pour aller au stade !


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juillet 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Méfiez-vous : Euro 2020 : licenciée après avoir prétendu être malade pour aller au stade !


Bien fait pour sa gueule.


Ce soir en clair, l’Équipe TV 0h45, finale de la Copa America : Argentine - Brésil


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juillet 2021)

Argentine 1 - 0 Brésil


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juillet 2021)

Encore une histoire de sexe : La finale de l'Euro menacée par...des fourmis volantes


----------



## bompi (11 Juillet 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Match chiant avec un but hors-jeu de Di Maria... J'aurais mieux fait de dormir ! ^^


J’en ai regardé dix minutes (avec le but au milieu, coup de chance) et décidément c’était pas terrible. 
Joli but toutefois (hors-jeu possible mais pas certain).
Le fútbol latino-américain semble être resté sur les bases d’il y a quelques années avec surenchère de gesticulations et de gestes de tragédiens à chaque contact. Il y a quand même moins de cartons rouges qu’il y a vingt ans, c’est toujours ça de pris...


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Match chiant avec un but hors-jeu de Di Maria... J'aurais mieux fait de dormir ! ^^


Absolument pas hors-jeu. (cela a été démontré à la vidéo)

Pour le reste, c'était du football sud-américain.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2021)

Bon. Fin de l'Euro sur la victoire de l'Italie aux tirs au but. 1 - 1 à la fin du jeu.

Je ne comprends pas le coaching de Southgate. Sancho et Rashford qui entrent seulement à deux minutes de la fin du match. Et bien sûr, ils loupent leurs tirs au but (c'est l'effet Trezeguet). Pourtant au début du match il avait tout bon sur la tactique mise en place.

Les Anglais auraient dû chercher à tuer le match. Ils ne l'ont pas fait. Tant pis pour eux.

Bravo Italie. Bravo Mancini.


----------



## Nikware (12 Juillet 2021)

Il y a une justice.
On ne gagne pas en obtenant une 'soit disant' faute' pour se qualifier.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2021)

Tu ne m'enlèveras pas de l'idée qu'avec un peu d'audace les rosbifs pouvaient l'emporter. 

M'enfin, je ne vais pas pleurer sur des Gotons. Remember Jeanne d'Arc !


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Nikware (12 Juillet 2021)




----------



## mike2000 (5 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> M'enfin, je ne vais pas pleurer sur des Gotons. Remember Jeanne d'Arc !


Moi je pleure de voir les italiens depuis qu'ils nous ont privé d'une étoile (coup de boule de Zidane) ;-)


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2021)

mike2000 a dit:


> Moi je pleure de voir les italiens depuis qu'ils nous ont privé d'une étoile (coup de boule de Zidane) ;-)


Je suis une brêle question foot mais… Quelques instants avant la fameuse faute de ZZ, j'ai eu la nette impression qu'il demandait au sélectionneur de le remplacer car il se savait cuit. Domenech ayant décliné sa demande, le brave Zizou au bout du rouleau a craqué face à la remarque de Materrazi. Un pétage de plomb imputable à la fatigue et surtout l'aveuglement du sélectionneur, de mon point de vue de néophyte.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Août 2021)

mike2000 a dit:


> Moi je pleure de voir les italiens depuis qu'ils nous ont privé d'une étoile (coup de boule de Zidane) ;-)


Bof. Déjà, il n’avait qu’à maîtriser ses nerfs, et puis le match c’est fini aux tirs au but. On peut toujours rêver que la présence de Zidane nous aurait permis de triompher dans le temps additionnel mais rien n’est moins sûr. On pouvait tout autant s’en prendre un sur contre-attaque, comme cela est arrivé en 2016. L’erreur de casting fut surtout la titularisation de Barthès au lieu de Coupet. Et puis, Trezeguet vs. Buffon, je ne le sentais pas. Merci Raymond pour ce moment.


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2021)

N'était-ce pas cette année-là qu'il s'était pris un râteau après avoir demandé la main d'une journaliste sportive devant les caméras ?


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Août 2021)

Football : coup de tonnerre à Barcelone, Lionel Messi quitte le club
					

16 ans après ses débuts, la légende du Barça ne poursuivra pas l'aventure avec le club en raison «d'obstacles structurels», annonce le club.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Août 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (13 Août 2021)




----------



## nicomarcos (15 Août 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (30 Août 2021)

Incidents de Nice-OM : Noël Le Graët « ne pense pas que les conditions permettaient de reprendre le match »
					

Dans un entretien accordé à « Ouest-France », le président de la FFF Noël Le Graët estime que les conditions n'étaient pas réunies pour reprendre le match Nice-OM, arrêté le 22 août après que les joueurs de l'OM ont refusé de revenir sur le terrain.




					www.lequipe.fr
				




Le genre de trucs pour lesquels j’adore Le Graët. 

« Les irresponsables doivent être sévèrement sanctionnés et ne plus venir au stade »

S’ils sont irresponsables, par définition tu ne peux pas les sanctionner. 

Vous vous dites que le vieux est gâteux.

Mais imaginez qu’il ait dit ceci : « Les responsables doivent être sévèrement sanctionnés ». 

Les responsables ? À Nice cela signifierait donc son allié Jean-Pierre Rivière, président du club.


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> A voir comment vont se gérer tous ces super égos.


Comme les "galactiques" du Réal à l'époque


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> à l'époque


Gallo-romaine ?

(je demande parce que si je veux tenir la conv' avec mes beaux-frères, me faut de la matière ^^)


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Septembre 2021)

Je passe la main, les experts en football expliqueront "les galactiques" !


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2021)

J'oublie toujours qu'internet est mon ami ! ^^


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Salut bande de nazes !
> 
> Fin du mercato...
> Griezmann retourne la queue entre les jambes à l'Atlético... Je l'ai toujours trouvé surévalué, il retourne à sa place. Le Barça d'hier était trop gros pour lui. On voit d'ailleurs qu'aucun gros club d'aujourd'hui ne s'intéresse à lui.
> ...



Le Barça est un navire en perdition depuis que les escrocs de la bande à Bartomeu ont pillé le club. Leur principal souci actuellement n'est pas sportif mais comptable. Donc ils réduisent les salaires ou se débarassent des poids morts, sauf Umtiti* qui comme une bernique s'accroche à son rocher doré. Griezmann préfère partir plutôt que de continuer à se faire huer. Chacun son truc.

Pour moi, dès le départ, son trip "Barça" sentait le frelaté. Je trouve que c'est un très bon joueur, un "top player" comme ils disent, mais pas dans n'importe quelle configuration et le Barça, indépendamment de la présence de Messi, ça ne pouvait pas le faire. Il le comprend aujourd'hui, mieux vaut tard que jamais. Quand tu es dans une impasse, il faut revenir en arrière, t'as pas le choix.

Maintenant, sur le personnage Griezmann, je trouve qu'il n'est pas bien fin. Le genre de mec qui gagnerait à rester mutique. À chaque fois qu'il l'ouvre c'est pour se planter royalement. Pour le dire crûment, il est un peu con. Il faut dire à sa décharge qu'on essaye de lui faire jouer un rôle de leader qu'il n'a jamais revendiqué. Fondamentalement, c'est un suiveur, un bon compagnon, mais en aucun cas celui qui montre la route.

Son retour à l'Atletico ne va pas soulever les foules, il se peut même qu'il se prenne une bronca à son premier match. Mais surtout, qu'il se taise ! Pas de déclaration d'amour au public, au club, au coach, rien. Qu'il fasse sont travail pendant trois/quatre mois sans commentaires et il fera oublier ses pérégrinations catalanes. Errare humanum est.

Et puis, financièrement, c'est une excellente opération pour l'Atletico Madrid. Il n'y a que le salaire du joueur à payer. T'es même pas obligé de lever l'option d'achat de 40 millions. À cheval donné on ne regarde pas les dents (même si c'est un âne).


Paris a mis le paquet, c'est clair. Maintenant, si le paquet rapporte la C1 ça se saurait. Les "galactiques" n'ont pas tant brillé par le palmarès que par le montant des transferts.


* Il a mis le seum à toute une nation de prétencieux ridicules. Rien que pour ce fait d'arme, il a droit de vivre de ses rentes.


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Septembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> faire jouer un rôle de leader qu'il n'a jamais revendiqué.


Il va retrouver le grand Diego Simeone, lui le comprend et le rend excellent !


Moonwalker a dit:


> Les "galactiques" n'ont pas tant brillé par le palmarès que par le montant des transferts.


Un gros bide, une cata, tu ne peux pas faire jouer ensemble des "solistes" qui veulent tous briller.
Du coup tu n'as plus la base footballistique : la cohérence collective.


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Face à des machines comme Chelsea ou le Bayern... j'ai comme des doutes !


Je dirais même plus...


----------



## love_leeloo (1 Septembre 2021)

finalement c'est pas bon pour Griezman, non ?


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Septembre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> finalement c'est pas bon pour Griezman, non ?


C'est pas bon, c'est excellent !
On voyait qu'au Barça il trainait sa peine.
Simeone vas lui redonner la Grinta


----------



## love_leeloo (1 Septembre 2021)

ah non je croyais que le transfert ne s'était finalement pas fait


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Septembre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> ah non je croyais que le transfert ne s'était finalement pas fait


Euh oui, ça c'est fait dans l'angoisse dans les dernières minutes avant la clôture !
1282147


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Septembre 2021)

L'opération "boycottons la Coupe du Monde au Qatar" poursuit son petit chemin. 

La France arrache piteusement un match nul contre la Bosnie à Strasbourg. Et encore, ils ne l'ont vraiment pas fait exprès. Le but français procède plus de l'accident que de la volonté manifeste.

Si on cherchait vraiment à se qualifier, la situation serait pour le moins préoccupante. L'équipe de France est dans la continuité de sa prestation à l'Euro.


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Septembre 2021)

C'est une volonté cachée, ou un acte manqué


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Septembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est une volonté cachée, ou un acte manqué


Un acte manqué qui utilise l'alibi d'une volonté cachée


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Septembre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Un acte manqué qui utilise l'alibi d'une volonté cachée


Bah! Quand on entend les déclarations du sélectionneur national (génuflexion) tout va bien.

Moi de toute façon, équipe de France ou pas, je ne regarderai pas la coupe du monde au Qatar. Alors si le mec qui est payé pour s’en cogne, je ne vais pas me mettre martel en tête.

Bientôt, il y a le match de la Ligue des Nations contre la Belgique. Si on le gagne celui-là, avec cette équipe, ils vont vraiment nous en vouloir.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Les portugais ont été médiocres face à l'Irlande jusqu'à ce que surgisse aux 89 eme et 96 eme minutes, CR7 pour planter deux superbes têtes et faire gagner une énième fois les portugais.



Désolant. 

Pour s’épargner ce genre de mauvaises surprises Deschamps a laissé Giroux à la maison. Champions du Monde !


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Et Deschamps ferait mieux de se poser les bonnes questions...


Bof , il s'en fout, maintenant il a 32 pivots tout neufs...


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Septembre 2021)

Encore une fois, un coaching gagnant (donc perdant) de Deschamps : il sort le passeur et le buteur afin qu'ils ne récidivent pas. Certes, on a eu peur avec la passe lumineuse de Benzema pour Diaby qui frappe le poteau ukrainien, mais on n'est jamais à l'abri des incertitudes du sport. D'ailleurs, il faudra faire mieux (pire) mardi car nous sommes toujours en tête du groupe.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Septembre 2021)

Avec des clous le matelas, avec des clous.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Septembre 2021)

On en revient à ce que je pensais au sortir de l’Euro : il faut changer de sélectionneur.



louiscypher a dit:


> Arrête tes conneries...
> Avec qui je vais pouvoir échanger si tu te barres ?
> Je veux tes commentaires acerbes : tu seras là !


C’est une question de principes. Ce pays est une saloperie gouvernée par un ramassis d’ordures. On devrait les atomiser, le monde ne s’en porterait que mieux. La Coupe du Monde de Football au Qatar m’écœure depuis le début et je souhaite le pire à tous les gens qui ont trempé là-dedans, spécialement au sieur Platini.


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Je veux tes commentaires acerbes


Ça n'a même pas commencé qu'en voilà déjà un !


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2021)

_« Je rappelle à toutes fins utiles que le football est un sport. En tant que tel, les seules armes admises sur le terrain sont le fairplay, le respect et les tirs au but ! Merci de déposer le reste de votre l'arsenal au vestiaire – surtout les bombes A ! Nous n'avons que des masques FFP1 et 2 ! Hors de question de m'aventurer ici en tenue NBC ! Rodger ?! » _


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> y aura toujours un peu de chambrette qui traine...


Ah mais je n'ai rien contre la chambrette ! Par contre sortir la mitraillette et dézinguer tout ce qui touche de près ou de loin au pays organisateur de la prochaine coupe du monde est totalement hors-sujet ! Je ne reproche à personne d'avoir des principes, au contraire, s'y tenir est synonyme d'exemplarité pour nombre d'entre nous. Mais là il s'agit de causer de ballon rond. Pas du pognon ni des malversations qui gravitent autour.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Mais vois-tu, c'est là que mes contradictions se manifestent et les limites de mon intégrité se révèlent au grand jour...


Que chacun assume ses propres contradictions, ça ne me dérange pas. Je ne juge pas. Je n'incite personne à faire comme moi. C'est un choix personnel mûrement réfléchi ces dernières années et l'évolution des choses ces dernières semaines m'y conforte encore plus.

Je sais très bien que ça ne changera rien à la géopolitique du monde, que les mesures d'audience ne vont pas frémir, mais j'ai décidé que non, décidément, je ne poserais pas les yeux sur cette coupe du monde qui caractérise le football business dans ce qu'il a de plus infâme. Ce n'est pas que pour les conditions de travail sur les chantiers, mais pour l'attitude générale de cette monarchie dont tout le monde se complet à lécher le cul. J'ai eu la même attitude envers les jeux de Pékin en 2008, ce sera pareil pour les jeux d'hiver qui arrivent.

Du football, il y en a avant et il y en aura après la parenthèse qatari, mon seul espoir est que la France se loupe en qualification et ne participe pas à cette abjection.


----------



## nicomarcos (16 Septembre 2021)

Et oui, un empilement de solistes ne fait pas un orchestre !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2021)

... On est maudits ! ...  

Julian Alaphilippe champion du monde en cyclisme ! Mais quel champion ! 

Vivement le 7 octobre !  ... Préparez vous à braire !!!!!


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais quel champion !


Marion prend bien soin de lui


----------



## Powerdom (26 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Vivement le 7 octobre !  ... Préparez vous à braire !!!!!


mais y a quoi le 07 octobre ?


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Septembre 2021)

La flèche Wallonne ou Liège- Bastogne-Liège ?


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> mais y a quoi le 07 octobre ?


Les champions du monde dérouillent les prétentieux,

ou inversement selon les aléas du sport.


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> mais y a quoi le 07 octobre ?


Ah oui la flèche Bragançonne !
Et cékikiagagné l'année dernière


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> mais y a quoi le 07 octobre ?


Ligue des Nations de l'UEFA - demi-finale - Belgique/France !!!


----------



## Powerdom (26 Septembre 2021)

Merci @thebig , je ne suis pas un grand fan de foot. et du coup je ne comprenais pas si tu parlais vélo ou ballon


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Je comprends donc que tous les autres sont des poulets sans tête qui courent, qui courent... pour rien...


C’est à peu de choses près ce que disait Yohan Cruyff.



louiscypher a dit:


> Tu crois que c'est possible que les belges y arrivent, une fois ? ^^


À quoi ? Se pisser dessus ? Ce sont des experts, ils ont même érigé une statue.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Tu crois que c'est possible que les belges y arrivent, une fois ? ^^


 ... Cette fois-ci c'est inzepocket !!! 

Dans le cas contraire, je suis prêt à m'infliger le supplice extrême, de supporter une fin ignominieuse, et de finir dans la honte absolue en ... ... demandant de devenir français !  ...


----------



## peyret (30 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Quelqu'un a le numéro de téléphone de Zemmour ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Je regardais l'autre fois, je subodore que Hazard et Neymar bouffent à la même cantoche, non ?
> A chaque tentative d'accélération, ils provoquent un frémissement de 0,1 sur l'échelle de Richter !


Attends le 7/10 ... Et fais quand même gaffe de ne pas te noyer dans tes larmes, vieille scrofule purulente !


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Septembre 2021)

Ils le veulent leur ours en peluche.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ils le veulent leur ours en peluche.


 ... Y'en a un gros, le plus grand de la foire, un bleu blanc rouge qu'on va décrocher demain !!! ... 
Je l'ajouterai à ma collection déjà bien fournie !!! 





​


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Octobre 2021)

Mouai, mais comme on a complètement zappé l’Euro, on s’est dit que l’ours en peluche on le voulait aussi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mouai, mais comme on a complètement zappé l’Euro, on s’est dit que l’ours en peluche on le voulait aussi.


 ... Que le meilleur ou le moins mauvais gagne !!!! ...  ... A demain !


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Octobre 2021)

« le moins mauvais » très bonne analyse.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Que le meilleur ou le moins mauvais gagne !!!! ...  ... A demain !


C'est nous alors


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2021)

L’Espagne a battu l’Italie 2-1.


----------



## patxito (7 Octobre 2021)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Octobre 2021)

... Argh ! L'émotion est trop forte ! Cette attente est insoutenable ! ...  ...


----------



## patlek (7 Octobre 2021)

On va écraser les belges, leur enfoncer la tete dans la pelouse, les découper en rondelles et les faire frire dans de la graisse d'urus, et on va les manger avec des petites pommes de terre sautées, avec une pointe de persil.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Octobre 2021)

... Dans ton rêve patlek !!!! ... Ce soir, on sera ton pire cauchemar !!! ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Octobre 2021)

Ayé ! C'est parti !!!!


----------



## Madalvée (7 Octobre 2021)

Bon la bonne nouvelle c'est que les Belges vont arrêter de chialer au moins quelques jours…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Octobre 2021)

Je reste prudent ! Espérons que ce ne soit pas comme le supplice du pal ... qui commence bien mais qui finit mal ! ...  

Allez ! Encore un ou deux et ça s'appellera une branlée !  ...


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2021)

Hum… le score reflète la nette domination belge au milieu.

La défense à 3 je ne suis toujours pas convaincu. Ça laisse trop d’espace sur les côtés. D’ailleurs les deux buts sont venus de là.

Si vous voyez Griezman faites moi signe. Je doutais un moment qu’il fût sur le terrain. Il fait quoi ? Il cherche des trèfles à quatre feuilles ? Ce système foireux est sensé le mettre en valeur. Un 4-4-2 des familles avec une vraie défense à plat, un vrai milieu et deux pointes de feu me semble plus engageant. Je rêve.

Sinon, toujours les mêmes maux qu’à l’Euro et donc le même résultat à espérer.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez ! Encore un ou deux et ça s'appellera une branlée !


« On a fait une première partie intéressante. On a eu le ballon et on les a mis en difficulté. » D. Deschamps

Bordel ! Je me suis trompé de chaine.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Octobre 2021)

J'ai bien fait de rester prudent !!!!!!!  ... ça va mal finir tout ça !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Octobre 2021)

Et voilà ! Félicitations amis français !  ... suis dég ! on s'est écroulé durant cette 2ième mi-temps !  
Les meilleurs ont gagné !!! 

Là-dessus, vais me coucher ! Marre du foot !


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2021)

Et dire qu’on leur a laissé deux buts d’avance. 

Qu’est-ce que vous vouliez qu’on fasse de plus ? Il faut vous faire une raison : vous êtes des tanches. 

Quel plaisir de gâcher le vôtre !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et dire qu’on leur a laissé deux buts d’avance.
> 
> Qu’est-ce que vous vouliez qu’on fasse de plus ? Il faut vous faire une raison : vous êtes des tanches.
> 
> Quel plaisir de gâcher le vôtre !


Je ne peux qu'être d'accord avec toi ! De grosses tanches pleines de frites et de fricadelles graisseuses !  
... ça m'apprendra à la ramener ! Une bonne leçon !
 Le foot, c'est fini pour moi ! Marre de bouffer mon canapé à chaque fois !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2021)

Un beau match contre l'Espagne en perspective


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je ne peux qu'être d'accord avec toi ! De grosses tanches pleines de frites et de fricadelles graisseuses !
> ... ça m'apprendra à la ramener ! Une bonne leçon !
> Le foot, c'est fini pour moi ! Marre de bouffer mon canapé à chaque fois !


Je pense comprendre ta phrase


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je ne peux qu'être d'accord avec toi ! De grosses tanches pleines de frites et de fricadelles graisseuses !
> ... ça m'apprendra à la ramener ! Une bonne leçon !
> Le foot, c'est fini pour moi ! Marre de bouffer mon canapé à chaque fois !


Objectivement, ce n’est pas non plus un désastre.

La frappe de De Bruyne détournée par Lloris. Le débordement de Carasco et le hors-jeu d’une pointe de Lukaku. L’affaire aurait pu être différente.

C’est le pressing Français en deuxième qui a été décisif. Monté très haut, jusque sur Courtois, il a empêché les Belges de poser leur jeu, contrairement à la première mi-temps.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2021)

« Une avance confortable » : le retour de bâton pour la sélection belge contre les Bleus
					

La sélection belge s'est félicitée un peu trop tôt, sur les réseaux sociaux, de sa performance contre l'équipe de France jeudi.




					www.lequipe.fr
				




Seum un jour, seum toujours. 









						Courtois : « Être troisième en Ligue des nations, ça ne sert à rien »
					

Courtois dans la défaite. Dépité, Thibaut Courtois l'était forcément en se présentant au micro de RTL-TVI après la défaite des siens face aux ...




					www.sofoot.com


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Octobre 2021)

Je le répète : le foot, c'est fini pour moi !

A cause de la débâcle des diables rouges (enfin ... les diablotins !), j'ai failli, par rage et par dépit, shooter mes pauvres poilus ... et ça, je ne leur pardonnerai jamais !


----------



## patlek (8 Octobre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Dans ton rêve patlek !!!! ... Ce soir, on sera ton pire cauchemar !!! ...




Eééééééccccrrrrrraaaaaabouillés , les belges
Aaaaaaappplaaatttiiii , les belges !!!
LLLaaaammmiinéééééés , les belges!!!
EEeennnnnfffooonnnnncccééés ppprrrrrrrrrrroooooffffooonnd , les belges!!!

Ceci dit, j'ai pas regardé le match, le foot rt moi, ça fait deu; je me fous completement du résultat.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Octobre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je le répète : le foot, c'est fini pour moi !
> 
> A cause de la débâcle des diables rouges (enfin ... les diablotins !), j'ai failli, par rage et par dépit, shooter mes pauvres poilus ... et ça, je ne leur pardonnerai jamais !


Pour te consoler :


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Octobre 2021)

Celle-là il fallait la faire :








						FIFA
					

The official site of the international governing body of football with news, national associations, competitions, results, fixtures, development, organisation, world rankings, statistics, the International Football Association Board, history, laws of the game, futsal, publications, downloads...




					www.fifa.com
				




"La FIFA a baptisé cette nouvelle version « SUM »."


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2021)

​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour te consoler :


J'avais aussi prévu un nounours "diable rouge" pour toi, mais après l'avoir découpé à la scie sauteuse et à la hache hier soir à 23 H, je t'avoue qu'il n'est plus très présentable !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Octobre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'avais aussi prévu un nounours "diable rouge" pour toi, mais après l'avoir découpé à la scie sauteuse et à la hache hier soir à 23 H, je t'avoue qu'il n'est plus très présentable !


Et moi qui pensais te proposer une bonne bière belge pour te remonter le moral, ce n'est pas la semaine des belges : La meilleure bière blonde au monde est française 

Sorry !


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Octobre 2021)

Vu sur le net :




C'est presque un pléonasme.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Octobre 2021)

@thebiglebowsky









						Yannick Carrasco lance un appel aux supporters belges avant d’affronter l’Italie: «Croyez-vous toujours en nous?»
					

Avant d’affronter l’Italie ce dimanche à 15h pour la troisième place de la Nations League, Yannick Carrasco s’est présenté devant la presse.




					www.sudinfo.be
				




Demain, 15h00. Tu remets une pièce dans la machine ? 









						Catastrophe pour les Diables: après avoir perdu contre la France, ils pourraient bientôt perdre la première place du classement FIFA!
					

La défaite des Diables face à la France pourrait avoir de terribles conséquences…




					www.sudinfo.be
				




"de terribles conséquences"  le classement FIFA


----------



## aCLR (9 Octobre 2021)

Mais arrêtez de tanner le seul belge venu vous chatouiller avant match… Il y en a d'autres sur ces forums qui se sont bien gardés de la ramener… Au hasard, *patxito* ! Pour dimanche, son choix est fait mais croyez-vous qu'il oserait nous narguer avec un drapeau belge repeint aux couleurs de l'Espagne ? Non ! Il reste muet le coquin… Il sait que nous sommes les meilleurs. Sauf qu'il se refuse à l'admettre ! 
:king:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Demain, 15h00. Tu remets une pièce dans la machine ?


Je me tâte !!!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Octobre 2021)

Tu dois : errare humanum est perseverare diabolicum

Ça ferait une chouette devise pour votre équipe nationale. Je vous offre l'idée.


----------



## patxito (10 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais arrêtez de tanner le seul belge venu vous chatouiller avant match… Il y en a d'autres sur ces forums qui se sont bien gardés de la ramener… Au hasard, *patxito* ! Pour dimanche, son choix est fait mais croyez-vous qu'il oserait nous narguer avec un drapeau belge repeint aux couleurs de l'Espagne ? Non ! Il reste muet le coquin… Il sait que nous sommes les meilleurs. Sauf qu'il se refuse à l'admettre !
> :king:


Mon choix est fait en effet, ce soir je soutiendrai un joueur français : Aymeric Laporte…


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Octobre 2021)

patxito a dit:


> Mon choix est fait en effet, ce soir je soutiendrai un joueur français : Aymeric Laporte…


Que les résidus des Pays-Bas espagnols puissent s’identifier à ce traitre ne m'étonne pas. Ce n’est pas le premier à se mettre par dépit au service du roi d’Espagne mais c’est loin d’être le plus glorieux. De toute manière, l’histoire a démontré que cela ne paie jamais.

Au fait, j’espère que l’Italie vous donnera une autre leçon de football cet après-midi, de celles que vous ne retenez jamais.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Que les résidus des Pays-Bas espagnols puissent s’identifier à ce traitre ne m'étonne pas. Ce n’est pas le premier à se mettre par dépit au service du roi d’Espagne mais c’est loin d’être le plus glorieux. De toute manière, l’histoire a démontré que cela ne paie jamais.


@patxito 

Aymeric Laporte vient de gagner un autre supporter !!!!!  

Non mais !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2021)

@thebiglebowsky. 
C'est mal barré


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Octobre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> @patxito
> 
> Aymeric Laporte vient de gagner un autre supporter !!!!!
> 
> Non mais !



Je vois. Aucun respect pour les mânes des comtes d’Egmont et de Hornes. 

2 - 0


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Aucun respect pour les mânes des comtes d’Egmont et de Hornes.


C’est peut-être l’origine de votre problème. Quelle idée de mettre un espagouin à la tête de l’équipe nationale !

Quand je vois le nombre de barres que les ex-numéro 1 FIFA ont tapé, je me dis qu’il y a quelque chose de surnaturel. 

« Ce match ne sert à rien » disait Thibault le dis-Courtois. Ben si, à battre la Belgique.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2021)

2 - 1


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> 2 - 1


Oui. Juste le score infamant. Comme 1-0 ou 3-2.

Le truc qui dit, t’aurais peut-être pu, mais non, tu ne pouvais pas, tu ne pourras jamais.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Octobre 2021)

Ligue des nations : L'Italie remporte la «petite finale» au détriment de la Belgique et termine 3e





​


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Octobre 2021)

De Bruyne : « Nous ne sommes que la Belgique »
					

Encore raté. Sortie en quarts de finale de l'Euro cet été, trois ans après sa troisième place à la Coupe du monde, la Belgique misait sur la ...




					www.sofoot.com
				




Ben oui.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Octobre 2021)

Voilà !

Un nounours ! Un !

Et toujours...

CHAMPION DU MONDE !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Octobre 2021)

Z'ont de le chance les belges : ils ont perdu devant les futurs vainqueurs !


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Octobre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Z'ont de le chance les belges : ils ont perdu devant les futurs vainqueurs !


Oui, mais ils ont un truc pour ça : ils perdent toujours.


----------



## aCLR (11 Octobre 2021)

— Nan biloute ! C'est pas pour cha ! T'avais qu'à pas nous piquer l'invention qui fait le succès de tes fritkots… D'abord ! On y aurait peut-être, je dis bien peut-être, regarder à deux fois avant de vous éliminer. Mais là, biloute ! C'est pas possible. Faut qu'on te colle plus bas que le rotor de la tondeuse. C'est qu'on ne veut pas non plus te blesser au sang… Juste te coller le nez dans les vers de terre pour que tu _saves_ combien… Nous faire chiper la paternité de la frite ainsi, ça nous a fait du mal aux amygdales. Tu peux m'croire !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Oui, mais ils ont un truc pour ça : ils perdent toujours.


 ... champions du monde ... de foot oui, mais aussi d'arrogance et de dédain ! 
En fait, vous ne changerez jamais !


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Octobre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... champions du monde ... de foot oui, mais aussi d'arrogance et de dédain !
> En fait, vous ne changerez jamais !


C’est comme cela que vous nous aimez. On s’en voudrait de changer. Vous non plus d’ailleurs, on ne voudrait surtout pas que vous changiez. 

Par contre, changez d’entraîneur. Ce mec est pas possible. Il est en train de pourrir une de vos plus belle génération, comme ces cochons de Eriksson et Capello avec l’Angleterre.

Je suis assez vieux pour me rappeler le temps où affronter la Belgique n’était pas une sinécure, où le rapport de force était inversé, où ils méritaient vraiment le surnom de « diables » et qu’on se foutait des classements à la con de la FIFA. Votre équipe nationale n’était alors qu’un second couteau du football mondial, mais avec une lame parfaitement affutée sur laquelle on retrouvait parmi d'autres les traces de sang argentin, russe, néerlandais, et pas celui de minets, de vrais caïds du football. Aujourd’hui, c’est juste un fake dans la vitrine d’un mauvais antiquaire suisse.

À quand un vrai successeur à Guy Thys ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Octobre 2021)

L'«Eglise maradonnienne» rend hommage à son Dieu le jour de son anniversaire


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Novembre 2021)

Ligue 1 : le but fabuleux de 68 mètres signé Khazri ... enfin disponible en vidéo


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2021)

La presse Portugaise ne fait pas de cadeau   









						Imprensa portuguesa não perdoa Cristiano: "Vergonha mundial", "miserável"...
					

A imprensa de Portugal não teve pena na hora de criticar a atuação da Seleção Portuguesa, que perdeu para a Sérvia por 2 a 1. Cristiano Ronaldo foi a imagem das capas de revista mais duras no país.




					pt.besoccer.com


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Novembre 2021)

Ben, il faut dire qu’ils plongent les petits copains à Dragao. (dommage qu’il ne soit pas là, on aurait pu en causer plus en détail)

Leur prestation contre l’Irlande était lamentable et là ils ont été inexistant la plupart du temps. Cette défaite n’est pas volée.

Pourtant ils ont des talents à revendre mais Santos semble figé dans ses habitudes de gagne petit. Contrairement à Deschamps, il n’a pas mis à jour son logiciel tactique.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Novembre 2021)

Lyon - Marseille

Grande performance de Jean-Michel Aulas


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2021)

Triste soirée


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Novembre 2021)

On renommer la "Ligue 1 Cristalline".


----------



## touba (22 Novembre 2021)

Le confinement nous avait offert des matchs dans des stades vides, le déconfinement nous offre des matchs annulés.

Les supporters des virages de beaucoup de club sont une sacrée brochettes de cons... Ils ne respectent rien, se croient tout permis, et sont la plupart du temps dédouanés de leurs conneries par les présidents de club ou les médias qui nous rabâchent les oreilles en précisant que c'est des cas isolés et que la plupart des supporters ne sont pas comme ça... bla bla bla... Non la plupart sont des imbéciles.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2021)

Le gardien de but de l’Iran Alireza Beiranvand, 29 ans, a fait son entrée au Guinness des records jeudi pour le plus long dégagement à la main jamais réalisé sur un terrain de football : 61,26 m


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> La presse Portugaise ne fait pas de cadeau
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Moonwalker a dit:


> Ben, il faut dire qu’ils plongent les petits copains à Dragao. (dommage qu’il ne soit pas là, on aurait pu en causer plus en détail)
> 
> Leur prestation contre l’Irlande était lamentable et là ils ont été inexistant la plupart du temps. Cette défaite n’est pas volée.
> 
> Pourtant ils ont des talents à revendre mais Santos semble figé dans ses habitudes de gagne petit. Contrairement à Deschamps, il n’a pas mis à jour son logiciel tactique.



La sentence du destin est tombée pour le Portugal et elle est terrible :








						Barrages de qualification à la Coupe du monde : l'Italie et le Portugal dans la même voie
					

L'Italie et le Portugal font partie de la même voie dans les barrages de qualification au Mondial 2022. Au moins une des deux nations ne sera pas au Qatar.




					www.lequipe.fr
				




Il va leur falloir une sérieuse remise en cause.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Décembre 2021)

Parlons football mathématiques.

Épreuve n°1 (2h00) : effectuez le tirage au sort de la Ligue des Champions









						Ligue des champions : fallait-il annuler complètement le résultat du premier tirage ?
					

Plusieurs erreurs ont été commises lors du tirage au sort des huitièmes de finale de la Ligue des champions, lundi. Elles ont poussé l’UEFA à invalider le tirage dans sa totalité et à en refaire un autre trois heures plus tard.




					www.lemonde.fr
				




(session de rattrapage possible à 15h00)


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2021)

Aie  









						Football. Incidents Paris FC - Lyon: les deux clubs éliminés de la Coupe de France, les supporters lyonnais privés de match à l'extérieur
					

La commission de discipline de la Fédération française de football (FFF), réunie dans l'après-midi, a rendu son verdict et a décidé d'éliminer le Paris FC et l'Olympique lyonnais de la Coupe de France après les incidents survenus durant les 32es de finale à Charléty. L'OL est également suspendu...




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Décembre 2021)

Le PFC lourdement sanctionné pour des événements dont il n’était en rien responsable.

Le lobbying de Aulas a joué à plein.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Janvier 2022)

Hihi ! 

Eden Hazard :

_Toutes ces pleurnicheries dans la presse à propos de lui, c’est juste un petit gros qui s’est engraissé. À cause de l’argent et du système. Je le vois encore s’enfuir quand Georges Leekens l’avait remplaçé et qu’il était allé manger un hamburger aux abords du stade Roi Baudouin.

Le petit gros !!!!! _
​


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Janvier 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Hihi !
> 
> Eden Hazard :
> 
> ...


Il n’a pas tort.

Depuis qu’il est arrivé au Real il ne fout plus rien. Un sénateur.


----------



## touba (10 Janvier 2022)

Tandis que Benzema est au sommet de son art.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Janvier 2022)

touba a dit:


> Tandis que Benzema est au sommet de son art.


Quand il est arrivé de Lyon au Real, Benzema a du se remettre en cause et sa forme actuelle est le fruit d’un long et patient travail. Entrainement, musculation, hygiène de vie. Il n’y a pas de secret, la formule est connue de tous. Guy Roux disait : « Un joueur professionnel l’est 365 jours par an ». Les grands joueurs avec les grandes carrières sont avant tout de grands professionnels.

À la décharge de Eden Hazard, ce n’est pas comme si on ne savait pas quel genre de joueur il était. Toute sa carrière est celle d’un dilettante. Il le revendique lui-même à l’occasion. C’est la faute du Real s’il ont mis 100 millions sur lui pour le laisser en roue-libre. Le mec a 32 ans mais il est très loin de la forme d’un Ribéry à 32 ans.

Le gars Dedecker est aujourd’hui un politique mais ce n’est pas n’importe qui dans le monde sportif. Il fut l’entraîneur de Judo qui a rapporté le plus de médailles olympiques à la Belgique.


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Février 2022)

Vous me la servirai al Dante ​
!



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488281202884755456


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2022)

Mercato : le maire de Poissy Karl Olive annonce que Mbappé sera au PSG la saison prochaine… puis retire son tweet 

En d'autres temps, il était plus consciencieux pour préparer ses fiches !


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mercato : le maire de Poissy Karl Olive annonce que Mbappé sera au PSG la saison prochaine… puis retire son tweet
> 
> En d'autres temps, il était plus consciencieux pour préparer ses fiches !


N'empêche, il avait raison avant tout le monde.

Bon, ce soir, normalement, il y a une finale de coupe d'Europe à Paris-Saint-Denis. À quelle heure ?









						La finale de la Ligue des champions Liverpool - Real Madrid retardée en raison des difficultés d'accès des supporters
					

La finale de la Ligue des champions Liverpool-Real Madrid, prévue samedi à 21 heures, a été décalée d'au moins une demi-heure en raison des difficultés d'accès au Stade de France.




					www.lequipe.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Mai 2022)

Le Real grâce à un énOrme Thibault Courtois.

Ce soir, il est le meilleur gardien du monde.

La plus grande prestation d'un gardien que j'ai vue de ma vie.

Une pensée pour Eden "burger" Hazard.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juin 2022)

Le SdF sans les Gotons, c'est nettement plus calme. Preuve s'il y a besoin que les Anglais sont des spécialistes pour foutre la  marde. D'ailleurs, le casier de Liverpool est assez chargé.

France - Danemark

Deux équipes en mode tranquille. Un peu de pression mais pas trop. Ça sent la fatigue de fin de saison.

2e mi-temps sur un rythme plus élevé.

1 - 1

Marde !

1 - 2

Cochons de Danois.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juin 2022)

Belgique - Pays Bas : 1-4 ... Tidju !



_ps : Vas-y Moon ... Laisse toi aller ...  ___​


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juin 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Belgique - Pays Bas : 1-4 ... Tidju !
> 
> 
> 
> _ps : Vas-y Moon ... Laisse toi aller ...  ___​



Vous concernant, j'ai déjà dit ce qu'il y avait à faire : virer Martinez. (il est encore temps)

Ce n'est pas possible une défense pareille. Même dans un EPAD ils n'en voudraient pas. C'est direct les soins palliatifs.

Alderweireld 

Il joue (un bien grand mot) au Qatar. Le type a joué 20 matchs en club dans l'année, auxquels s'ajoutent six sélections. 26 matchs en 2021-2022 et il n'est même plus capable de couvrir sa zone.

Déjà que la plupart des joueurs européens sont cuits après une saison infernale, Martinez aligne des carbonisés chroniques.

Eden Hazard. 

Il a cru qu'il avait joué la finale de la C1 parce qu'il était sur la photo ? Martinez ne connaissait pas son temps de jeu au Real ?

Axel Witsel. 

J'aime bien ce garçon, mais il vit sur son passé. Un plot au milieu du terrain qui regarde passer les express néerlandais sans jamais arriver à les approcher. Le type est pisté par l'OM... ça laisse rêveur.


Le seul qui a encore de la lucidité en Belgique c'est Kevin De Bruyne.









						De Bruyne persiste et signe avant Belgique - Pays-Bas: "Jouer quatre matches en dix jours, c’est chercher les ennuis"
					

Kevin De Bruyne avait eu des mots très durs pour la Ligue des nations. Mais c'est toujours une fierté pour lui de jouer pour les Diables.




					www.dhnet.be
				





Sinon, ça "positive". "C'est mieux de la prendre maintenant (la branlée)" (Witsel)

Idem chez les Bleus "Une bonne piqûre de rappel" (Lloris)

Ça ne veut pas dire qu'ils ne se la prendront pas aussi au Qatar et le passe vaccinal peut garantir ta place en tribune, pas sur le terrain en Finale.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juin 2022)

France - Croatie II L’attaque de clones

Lamentable. Y’a rien de rien. Cette équipe tourne en rond. D’où le 0 - 1.


----------



## touba (14 Juin 2022)

Mieux vaut maintenant que cet hiver.
Et puis il y a eu pas mal de turn-over, des absents comme Pogba, Varane et Kanté toujours bons en EDF, ça n'excuse pas tout mais disons qu'ils ont quelques circonstances atténuantes. Cela dit ils auraient pu faire mieux avec les forces en présence.

Tant qu'on fait péter la 3e étoile le 18 Décembre... ça me va !


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juin 2022)

touba a dit:


> Tant qu'on fait péter la 3e étoile le 18 Décembre... ça me va !


Ben c'est pas gagné.


----------



## touba (14 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ben c'est pas gagné.


Non mais c'est pour ça qu'il n'y a que 8 nations dans le monde qui peuvent se targeur d'avoir été championne du monde.
Au Qatar la concurrence sera rude mais la France a de quoi batailler... normalement.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juillet 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Demain, 11 juillet, fête de la communauté flamande en Belgique et commémoration de la bataille des éperons d'or en 1302 !


Aujourd'hui 10 juillet c'était le quatrième anniversaire de la demi-finale France - Belgique à la coupe du monde EN RUSSIE !!!








Nos filles ont fêté cela en écrasant l'Italie 5 - 1 à l'Europe en Angleterre. Dans quelques jours elles vont souffler vos flammèches.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Nos filles ont fêté cela en écrasant l'Italie 5 - 1 à l'Europe en Angleterre. Dans quelques jours elles vont souffler vos flammèches.


Jeudi 14 juillet ... jour de fête nationale en France ! ... De "défaite" nationale ouais !  
Bon ! Là dessus, je te laisse... direction Courtrai avec mon petit lion sous le bras !


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> De "défaite" nationale ouais !


Je me suis laisser à lire que la défaite n’est pas venu du côté espéré. Hein ! La mauvaise langue de service ! Encore un coup dans l’eau !  Nos bleues ont gagné le soir de la fête nationale !  Et pour célébrer la victoire sur la voisine, je n’te raconte pas les pelletées de feux d’artifices tirés pour l’occasion ! 



/me assure l’intérim – sans le talent des mordus.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Je me suis laisser à lire que la défaite n’est pas venu du côté espéré. Hein ! La mauvaise langue de service ! Encore un coup dans l’eau !  Nos bleues ont gagné le soir de la fête nationale !  Et pour célébrer la victoire sur la voisine, je n’te raconte pas les pelletées de feux d’artifices tirés pour l’occasion !


 ... N'oublions pas non plus que les bleues sont les favorites de la compétition !
J'avoue avoir craint la "raclée" après avoir vu les 15 premières minutes mais le score de 2-1 est tout-à-fait honorable pour nous !
Vous avez vraiment quelques pépites dans votre équipe ... Alors ... bravo ! 

J'attends avec inquiétude le retour de Moon pour me prendre les tonnes de sarcasmes dans la gueule ! 
... ça m'a manqué hier soir ! Mais n'oublions pas que "That's all folk" ! 

ps : Lucky et Pistache me soufflent que le vert fluo indélébile te va bien !


----------



## love_leeloo (15 Juillet 2022)

les bleues ne sont pas du tout les favorites au contraire des néerlandaises par exemple.
elles n'ont jamais rien gagné.
et les derniers matches notamment amicaux ont été contre des équipes de seconde zone.
on verra en match à élimination directe.


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2022)

De supporter à supporter, _nos françaises ont battu leurs néerlandaises en Angleterre au New-York stadium de Rotherham !_

Hein ! La mamie chapeautée d’une vache sur Leerdammer, tu rentres au pays la queue entre les cuisses – sans en éprouver de plaisir !


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2022)

Très beau match. Beaucoup d’occasions face à une solide défense néerlandaise (la n°3 !! et la gardienne !!).

La France a dominé le jeu. La défense enfin à la hauteur.

La petite Salma Bacha a été étonnante. Élue joueuse du match. Elle a mis le feu. Delphine Cascarino égale à elle-même, c’est-à-dire la meilleure française du tournoi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2022)

gna gna gna ... ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juillet 2022)

... Etrange !!!! ... Pas de commentaires ce matin ???  ...


----------



## Romuald (28 Juillet 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Etrange !!!! ... Pas de commentaires ce matin ???  ...


Si : Et à la fin, c'est l'Allemagne qui gagne


----------



## patlek (28 Juillet 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Etrange !!!! ... Pas de commentaires ce matin ???  ...



Si, un:


Hhhaaaaaaaaa... les bonnes femmes...


----------



## aCLR (28 Juillet 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Etrange !!!! ... Pas de commentaires ce matin ???  ...


gna gna gna…


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Septembre 2022)

PSG : pour répondre à Galtier, il fait Paris-Nantes en char à voile


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Septembre 2022)

Foot: la Fédération française annonce une plainte en diffamation contre le magazine So Foot


----------



## patlek (18 Novembre 2022)

*LATEST NEWS!

Suite à la décision du quatar**









						Coupe du monde 2022: gros retournement de situation, le Qatar ne veut plus une goutte d'alcool aux abords des stades
					

Les dirigeants qataris ont fait pression sur la Fifa pour élargir l'interdiction de l'alcool autour des huit stades accueillant la Coupe du monde (20 novembre-18 décembre). Ils ont obtenu gain de cause, et aucune bière ne sera ainsi vendue aux abords des enceintes.




					rmcsport.bfmtv.com
				




Citation: Le journaliste du _New York Times_ qui avait révélé la polémique des tentes de bières cachées assure de son côté que le Qatar a obtenu gain de cause, et que la bière va donc disparaitre des abords des stades.

*Des milliers de macgéens sont descendus dans la rue!*

Des émeutes sont à craindre, les modos sont sur les dents.








* qui a fait le choix d'une coupe du monde (de football) halal


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Novembre 2022)

Je m’en fiche totalement : le frigo est approvisionné. De quoi tenir tous le mois de compétition.  

Précision : je n’invite PERSONNE. Pendant la CdM j’ai choisi de boycotter les cons. Le premier qui s’approche de ma pyramide, homme, femme (surtout), chien ou chat, je l’arose avec du gros sel. 

Aller les Bleus ! On l’a, on la garde !


----------



## patlek (18 Novembre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> De quoi tenir tous le mois de compétition.



AAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!

ça dure UN MOIS!!!?????

(Blood'n'guts!!!! Horreur!!!)


Sinon, selon le canard enchainé, l' état français déconseille fortement les supporters qui vont au quatar, d' emmener avec eux leurs téléphones portables. 
Arrivé au quatar, ils ont obligations d'installer deux applications sur les téléphones portables: applications qui sont soupçonnés de dérober des données personnelles, et donc, il est conseiller de partir là bas avec un téléphone jetable a carte prépayée, vierge.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Aller les Bleus ! On l’a, on la garde !


Cette coupe du monde m'intéresse tellement que je souhaite réellement à la France de la gagner !  

Et je suis sincère ...

D'une part, ça permettra à Eden de savourer son burger en toute quiétude et à Kevin de se les battre à l'aise ...

Et d'autre part, c'est l'occasion inespérée de se débarrasser des "bleus" une bonne fois pour toutes ... Je vois d'ici les gros titres des journaux juste après la remise de la coupe : "L'horreur au Quatar ... l'équipe de France victorieuse décimée après une explosion dantesque d'egos lors de la cérémonie finale" ... ... 

Ah la la ! Amis français ... on ne vous changera jamais !!!!


----------



## bompi (18 Novembre 2022)

Vu le niveau actuel de l’équipe de France, je me disais qu’avec un peu de chance ils rentreraient voir les 8èmes de finale à la maison, laissant toute latitude aux Belges de se faire laminer (0-1) par quelqu’un d’autre.


----------



## jeamy (18 Novembre 2022)

Macron a dit en Thaïlande : "Les Français sont très fiers, parfois peut-être un peu petit trop, voire un peu arrogants.". On en parle après les éliminatoires. (Pour moi, ils n'iront pas plus loin) et c'est tant mieux.
C'est lui le chef


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Novembre 2022)

Pas d'alcool et ... pas d'argent de poche non plus ! 









						Coupe du monde 2022: les supporters invités par le Qatar ne seront finalement pas payés
					

Un défraiement de 68 euros par jour avait été promis pour ces "fans leaders", déjà invités gratuitement pour relayer une bonne image de ce Mondial.




					www.dhnet.be


----------



## touba (19 Novembre 2022)

Et pas de Benzema probablement...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Novembre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Précision : je n’invite PERSONNE. Pendant la CdM j’ai choisi de boycotter les cons. Le premier qui s’approche de ma pyramide, homme, femme (surtout), chien ou *chat*, je l’arrose avec du gros sel.


Allez les gars ! ça commence aujourd'hui !  
Tous chez Moon ... Y'aura un buffet croquettes et ... gros sel (    ) à volonté ... 



​


----------



## patlek (20 Novembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez les gars ! ça commence aujourd'hui !​



Moi (> ça m' en touce une sans faire bouger l' autre: comme disait Jacques.)
+
Moon


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Novembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez les gars ! ça commence aujourd'hui !
> Tous chez Moon ... Y'aura un buffet croquettes et ... gros sel (    ) à volonté ...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 271247
> ...


Faites gaffe. Dans ma famille nous avons une longue tradition avec les chats. Dans le jardin, il y avait un chemin qu’on appelait pudiquement « l’allée des chats ». Pour comprendre, il suffirait de creuser un peu, pas très profond – ce fut là que débuta ma vocation pour l'archéologie. Mon adorable grand-mère n’est malheureusement plus de ce monde mais j’ai hérité de ses talents au tir sur cible mouvante.


----------



## patxito (20 Novembre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le premier qui s’approche de ma pyramide, homme, femme (surtout), chien ou chat, je l’arose avec du gros sel.


Y a des bretzels chez Moon ? J’arrive !


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Novembre 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Y a des bretzels chez Moon ? J’arrive !


Il a une bonne tête le toutou, je ferais peut-être une exception pour lui s’il soutient les bleus, surtout contre cette mauvaise imitation de "diables rouges" à la mode gaspacho. Quoique cette année, il y a peu de chance qu’on les rencontre. Ils ne passeront certainement pas les 8e, s’ils y arrivent.


Sinon, 1er match, Qatar - Equateur : 0 - 2.

Comme pour toute CdM qui se respecte, le spectacle était en tribune : le public qatari a quitté le stade dès la fin de la 1re mi-temps pour ne plus revenir. En deuxième mi-temps, le réalisateur n’osait plus diffuser de plan d’ensemble, toutes les caméras étaient bloquées sur le trois premiers rangs. Et même comme ça, on voyait bien les sièges vides.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Novembre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> ... Quoique cette année, il y a peu de chance qu’on les rencontre ...


Pas de soucis ! Si jamais les bleus devaient être éliminés avant les 8e, je m'engage à te tenir au courant de la suite de la compétition ici-même ! Faut bien s'entraider entre supporters !   

Par contre, pour le toutou (Lucas pour les intimes !), ça m'étonnerait fort qu'il soit supporter des bleus !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Novembre 2022)

*Pistache* : Bonne m.... les bleus ! mpffffff ! 
Lucas ... Avec nous ... Lucas ... Avec nous !​


----------



## patxito (21 Novembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pas de soucis ! Si jamais les bleus devaient être éliminés avant les 8e, je m'engage à te tenir au courant de la suite de la compétition ici-même ! Faut bien s'entraider entre supporters !
> 
> Par contre, pour le toutou (Lucas pour les intimes !), ça m'étonnerait fort qu'il soit supporter des bleus !


Moi du moment qu’il s’agit de bouffe je suis près à tout, même à consoler Moon de l‘élimination des bleus !


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Novembre 2022)

Le blanc c’est pratique, on peut le peindre en ce qu’on veut.



patxito a dit:


> Moi du moment qu’il s’agit de bouffe je suis près à tout, même à consoler Moon de l‘élimination des bleus !


Te fatigue pas, on ira jusqu’aux demi-finales... et on les gagne toujours.

Sinon, balade des Gotons face à des Iraniens hors-sujet : 6 - 2.

Le gardien iranien titulaire c’est pris un très méchant coup à la tête. Malgré ça, il a encore joué quelques minutes. Décidément, le protocole commotion n’a pas encore pris dans le football. 

Louis van Gaal et ses Oranges amères ont disposé du Sénégal 2 - 0. Réalisme implacable.

Actuellement beau match des États-Unis face à des Gallois qui refusent trop le jeu : 1 - 0 à la mi-temps.

Comme à toute grande compétition internationale, je regarde les matchs sur la RTBF.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Novembre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Comme à toute grande compétition internationale, je regarde les matchs sur la RTBF.


Excellent choix !!!!  

J'ai été surpris en regardant la cérémonie d'ouverture et le debrief du match qui a suivi !

N'ayant pas l'habitude de regarder des matchs de foot à la télé (sauf les matchs de la France et de la Belgique bien entendu  ), je m'attendais des présentateurs à des dialogues consensuels et lissés ... Mais non ! Ils ont appelé "un chat un chat" (  ) et ne se sont pas gênés pour évoquer la face sombre de cette coupe du monde sous tous les angles et je dis bien "tous les angles" (corruption, environnement, migrants, respect des droits humains etc... ...).

Encore ce matin sur la RTBF, débat sur le "One Love" et c'est bien houleux, le Qatar et la FIFA en prenant pour leurs grades ! Bref, je ne m'attendais pas à ça s'agissant d'un organisme public !


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Novembre 2022)

C’est ce que j’aime bien avec la RTBF. Quand un joueur est mauvais ou joue « sale » et quand le match tourne à la purge ils le disent. Sur les chaînes françaises la consigne est de ne froisser personne, de ne pas dénigrer le spectacle. Et puis, ils s’écoutent trop parler, notamment sur TF1.
Il n’y a que les matchs de l’équipe de France que je regarde sur la TV française, sinon c’est la RTBF ou les Allemands.

Au final, les Gallois ont égalisé contre les U.S.A. pour un match nulle mérité.

Ce matin, l’Argentine a pris un gros gadin contre l’Arabie Saoudite : 1 - 2. Le Danemark et la Tunisie se sont neutralisés 0 - 0 ainsi que le Mexique et la Pologne : 0 - 0.

La France fait une entrée fracassante dans cette Coupe du Monde en défaisant l’Australie par 4 - 1.


----------



## touba (23 Novembre 2022)

_Los gringos du Costa-Rica se sont fait moudre par le moulin à café espagnol._
Allemagne - Espagne dimanche s'annonce énorme tout comme Mexique - Argentine vendredi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2022)

Belgique - Canada ... 1-0

Victoire totalement imméritée !   
Un match "honteux" et "indigne" ... 
C'est certain ! On n'ira pas beaucoup plus loin !


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Belgique - Canada ... 1-0



*Mondial 2022 : le brassard inclusif porté par une ministre*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Mondial 2022 : le brassard inclusif porté par une ministre*


C'est bien ! Mais en tant que ministre, il faut avouer que les risques étaient limités, sinon inexistants !
J'aurais espéré un geste de l'équipe ... mais fallait pas rêver non plus !   
Bref, je suis déçu !


----------



## patxito (24 Novembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Belgique - Canada ... 1-0
> 
> Victoire totalement imméritée !
> Un match "honteux" et "indigne" ...
> C'est certain ! On n'ira pas beaucoup plus loin !


----------



## aCLR (24 Novembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est bien ! Mais en tant que ministre, il faut avouer que les risques étaient limités, sinon inexistants !
> J'aurais espéré un geste de l'équipe ... mais fallait pas rêver non plus !
> Bref, je suis déçu !


Les joueurs allemands ont bien essayé







Mais l’image n’a pas été diffusée avant le match !









						Mondial 2022 : le geste symbolique des joueurs allemands
					

Il y a deux jours la Fifa a interdit, sous peine de "sanctions sportives", le port du brassard arc-en-ciel "One Love", dénonçant les discriminations, notamment contre les personnes LGBTQI+.




					fr.euronews.com
				




Alors attendre mieux de la part des belges, c’est comme surfer sur un ballon – variante de saison du soulagement dans un violon.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Novembre 2022)

Le problème avec les boches c'est qu'après le match ce sont leurs supporters qui sont restés sans voix. 

Au prochain match ils pourront se mettre la main sur les yeux. Au suivant sur les oreilles pour ne pas entendre les sifflets.

Le truc du brassard c'est aussi (surtout) parce qu'il est soutenu par l'UEFA et donc que la FIFA n'en veut pas sur ses platebandes.

Mais attention, ça ne veut pas dire qu'on ne pratique pas l'inclusivité à la FIFA :








						La FiFPro questionne la FIFA sur la présence de Pierre-Alain Mounguengui au Qatar
					

Au Qatar, interdit aux homosexuels, mais porte ouverte aux défendeurs de pédophilie. Non qualifié pour ce Mondial 2022, le Gabon est tout de ...




					www.sofoot.com


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Novembre 2022)

Attention les yeux.

La FIFA finira-t-elle par comprendre qu’au jeu du plus con il est impossible de battre un Belge, alors 26...









						Conflit avec la FIFA : La photo d'équipe de la Belgique en maillot multicolore
					

One Love. Ce vendredi, la sélection belge a partagé sur les réseaux ses traditionnelles photos d'équipe. Un cliché sur lequel le beau gosse ...




					www.sofoot.com
				




Dans le même registre, le Teuton est têtu :









						Le logo « One Love » s'installe sur le mur de sponsors de l'Allemagne
					

Le logo du brassard inclusif « One Love » figure désormais sur le mur de sponsors lors des conférences de presse de l'Allemagne, à la place de la marque de supermarchés qui a résilié son contrat avec la Fédération après l'interdiction de cette campagne par la FIFA.




					www.lequipe.fr
				




Ce qui me fait le plus marrer dans cette histoire c’est que ce brassard est présent depuis des mois dans les compétitions UEFA et que personne ne le remarque vraiment. La FIFA a réussi à en faire un sujet incontournable.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La FIFA finira-t-elle par comprendre qu’au jeu du plus con il est impossible de battre un Belge, alors 26...


----------



## patxito (26 Novembre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Novembre 2022)

Sur les deux derniers matches avec la France, le Danemark a mangé son pain blanc.

Ce soir, c'est rugbrød au programme !


----------



## patlek (26 Novembre 2022)

Interrogé par une journaliste sur le problème des brassards, Noel le graet, président de la FFF à répondu:

"T'es mignonne toi, tu veux pas venir sur mes genous, pour découvrir le gros cadeau que t' a apporté le père noel...???'









						Scandales des sextos à la FFF : "Main sur la cuisse", harcèlement quotidien... Noël Le Graët ciblé par de nouveaux témoignages
					

Après les révélations du magazine So Foot, début septembre, sur le comportement du président de la Fédération Française de Football, Radio France a publié ce mercredi son enquête avec de nouveaux témoignages, qui...




					www.ladepeche.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Novembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Interrogé par une journaliste sur le problème des brassards, Noel le graet, président de la FFF à répondu:
> 
> "T'es mignonne toi, tu veux pas venir sur mes genous, pour découvrir le gros cadeau que t' a apporté le père noel...???'
> 
> ...



C’est du réchauffé.

Et puis, les témoignages anonymes…


----------



## patlek (26 Novembre 2022)

Bahn c' était pour faire une blafgounette Noel (le graet) / Pere Noel

Sinon, il a une défense d' enfer: Il ne sait pas écrire un SMS (C' est ça les vieux, c' est vite paumé!!)



			https://www.lanouvellerepublique.fr/a-la-une/accuse-de-harceler-des-collegues-noel-le-graet-affirme-ne-pas-savoir-ecrire-un-sms


----------



## patxito (26 Novembre 2022)

Tout va bien du côté belge...









						Eden Hazard : "Nos défenseurs sont lents mais ils le savent"
					

Eden Hazard soutient ses collègues, en conférence de presse et sur le terrain. "Nous devons gérer collectivement ce problème défensif", estime le capitaine des Diables rouges.




					www.lalibre.be
				












						Kevin De Bruyne plus que pessimiste sur les chances de la Belgique : “Nous n’avons aucune chance de gagner la Coupe du monde”
					

Le meilleur joueur belge ne croit pas dans les chances des Diables rouges de soulever le trophée.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Novembre 2022)

C’est de la faute de la FIFA qui n’a toujours pas autorisé l’usage des déambulateurs.

Sinon, victoire de la France (championne du monde en titre) contre le Danemark : 2 - 1. Doublé de Kilian Mbappé.

La France, championne du monde en titre, est déjà assurée de sa qualification en 8e de finale.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Sinon, victoire de la France (*championne du monde en titre*) ...
> 
> La France, *championne du monde en titre* ...


 ... On commence à le savoir ! Pas la peine de le répéter deux fois !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... On commence à le savoir ! Pas la peine de le répéter deux fois !!!


Parole de belge !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Parole de belge !


Et encore ! Que la bande des "coqs" quitte la "phase de poules", quoi de plus normal !


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Novembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et encore ! Que la bande des "coqs" quitte la "phase de poules", quoi de plus normal !


Par contre, des Belges en manque de frite, c’est plus singulier.

Pour ceux qui ne suivent pas Belgique 0 - 2 Maroc. 

D’après la RTBF l’ambiance n’est pas au beau fixe entre les diables rouges (de honte), notamment à cause des déclarations de Eden « burger » Hazard et Kevin « couille molle » De Bruyne avant le match - motivation néant et critique des coéquipiers.

Pour ne rien arranger, les Croates ont explosé méthodiquement les Canadiens 4 - 1.

Pas encore commencé, le match Belgique - Croatie est déjà un psycho-drame.

D’ailleurs :








						« On attaque mal parce qu’on est aussi trop vieux devant » , Vertonghen se paye De Bruyne
					

Le groupe vit bien. Décevants face au Canada malgré la victoire (1-0), les Belges ont continué leur petit bout de chemin compliqué en étant ...




					www.sofoot.com


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Novembre 2022)




----------



## touba (27 Novembre 2022)

Hazard est juste parfait !!


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Novembre 2022)

Les doryphores sont toujours dans la course grace à leur nul face à l’Espagne (1 - 1) mais surtout du fait de la victoire miraculeuse du Costa Rica contre le Japon (1 - 0).

Programme du jour :

Cameroun - Serbie (11 h)
Corée du Sud - Ghana (14 h)
Brésil - Suisse (17 h)
Portugal - Uruguay (20 h)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2022)

Amis français,

Je crois que nous, les belges, devons assumer pleinement notre destin qui est de vous faire rigoler et plier en deux à chaque occasion ...
En quelque sorte, une mission humanitaire ... 
La majorité d'entre vous n'ont pas choisi d'être français, ce qui, nous l'avouons aisément est difficile à porter - le poids de vos egos probablement ! 
Mais, on vous aime bien et nous compatissons ... Alors, si on peut vous apporter un peu de joie et de bonheur, on est tous partants ! 

Et ... bonne chance aux bleus, une fois ! - *champions du monde en titre* - n'est-ce pas Moon ?


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Novembre 2022)

Aujourd'hui à 16 heures, l'équipe de France, championne du monde en titre, affrontera la Tunisie pour assurer sa première place dans le groupe D. En même temps, le Danemark et l'Australie s'écharperont pour la deuxième place.

À 20 heures, conclusion du groupe C : Pologne - Argentine ; Arabie Saoudite - Mexique

Rappel : le deuxième du groupe C rencontera en 8e de finale la France, championne du monde en titre.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> l'équipe de France, *championne du monde en titre*,





Moonwalker a dit:


> la France, *championne du monde en titre*.


 ... Tu ne changeras jamais !!! J'adore !!!   
Et nous, demain soir on préparera nos valises !


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Novembre 2022)

Je profite de notre forfait "Champion du Monde" jusqu'au bout.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2022)

La France, *championne du monde en titre,* malmenée par la Tunisie !


----------



## aCLR (30 Novembre 2022)

Médisant !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Médisant !


Mais non !
De toutes manières, demain pour les belges, c'est burger/frites le soir et retour à la maison pour digérer !  
Alors, on se défoule une dernière fois ! 

La coupe du monde pour nous, c'est comme le boudin ... pour les belges, y'en a plus ... pour les belges, y'en a plus ...


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Novembre 2022)

La France, championne du monde en titre, est qualifiée à la première place de son groupe.

L'annulation du but d'égalisation est ridicule. Le défenseur débute une nouvelle action en interceptant le ballon.

Deschamps a fait beaucoup de changements (trop ?) mais certains "cadres" n'étaient pas à niveau (Mandanda, Varane, Tchouaméni) et les remplaçants n'ont pas saisis l'occasion pour se mettre positivement en évidence.

L'Australie qualifiée par sa victoire sur le Danemark (1 - 0).


----------



## patlek (30 Novembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> De toutes manières, demain pour les belges, c'est burger/frites le soir et retour à la maison pour digérer !​



Boah.... Tiens, pour te consoler, un titre de champion du monde pour la Belgique:

*La Belge Nadine Deteens sacrée championne du monde*

Atention!!!!

"​Trois Belges sur le podium​
ça plaisante pas!!

ça a pas été sans problème.​Un début de polémique​A noter que *la panne d'un frigo a failli gâcher la fête*.

!!​


----------



## patxito (1 Décembre 2022)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Décembre 2022)

Ce soir, les belges, *champions du monde en titre de décorticage de crevettes grises*, (faut bien se faire mousser un peu !) vous diront "Au revoir et bonne chance pour la suite !" ...

Je sais, le titre est long ... Mais qu'est-ce que c'est bon la tomate crevettes / frites !


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais qu'est-ce que c'est bon la tomate crevettes / frites !


Tu n'es qu'un ventre à pattes !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Décembre 2022)

Bye Bye les amis !!!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Décembre 2022)

Voilà ! C’est fait !

Canada - Maroc (1 - 2) ; Croatie - Belgique (0 - 0)

La Belgique renvoyée tout droit à la maison mère, au terminus des prétentieux.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Décembre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La Belgique renvoyée tout droit à la maison mère, au terminus des prétentieux.


 ... Arf ! C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité ... 

Niveau prétention et "grosses gueules", vous n'avez de leçons à recevoir de personne ... Là, vous êtes vraiment, depuis longtemps, et pour toujours les champions du monde non contestés !


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Décembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Niveau prétention et "grosses gueules", vous n'avez de leçons à recevoir de personne ... Là, vous êtes vraiment, depuis longtemps, et pour toujours les champions du monde non contestés !



Quand on a deux titres de champion du monde et deux titres de champion d’Europe, ce n’est pas de la prétention, c’est un palmarès. 



Bon, ceci dit, analyse à tiède : ce n’est pas passé très loin pour les Belges.

Le point fort : la défense Belge, notamment les « vieux », a maîtrisé son sujet. Courtois fut décisif à trois reprises.

Chez les Croates, c’est aussi un défenseur, Gvardiol, qui s’est particulièrement illustré. Il fut selon moi l’homme du match.

En attaque, Perisic fut le Croate le plus actif. Chez les Belges, Lukaku, entré en deuxième mi-temps a vendangé toutes les occasions qui lui ont été offertes. Et quelles occasions !

Les « vedettes » de Bruyne et E. Hazard (entré à la 87e) n’ont pas servi à grand chose.

Regrets : Tielemans et Doku ont causé beaucoup de problèmes aux Croates. Ils ne sont entrés en jeu qu’à la 72e minute.

Euro 2020, Mondial 2022, même cause, mêmes effets. Débarrassez-vous de Martinez.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Décembre 2022)

C'est au tour des Fridolins de passer à la trappe. La victoire surprise du Japon contre l'Espagne (2-1) condamne l'équipe allemande malgré son succès face au Costa Rica (4-2).

Décidément, le passage en 8e de finale est cher à cette coupe du monde. 

À noter le départ de Roberto "el tactico" Martinez, mercenaire espagnol engagé en 2014 par l'Union Belge de Football pour entrainer son équipe nationale de la loose.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Décembre 2022)

Rendons service à un de nos camarades :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Décembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Rendons service à un de nos camarades :


Merci !   

Je me contente d'un simple changement de slogan :

L'original : Pourvu que les belges gagnent ...
L'actuel : Pourvu que les français perdent ...

 ...


----------



## patlek (2 Décembre 2022)

Il y a ça aussi....









						Thomas Rorive  on TikTok
					

Armoire à trophée, jamais utilisée ! En parfait état ! #coupedumonde #trophée #belgique #humour #viral #seconddegré#autoderision #fypageシ




					www.tiktok.com


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Décembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> L'actuel : Pourvu que les français perdent ...


Les 8e contre la Pologne, je pense qu'on y arrivera, par contre je ne vois pas cette équipe aller plus loin que les quarts ou alors limite pour faire acte de présence en demi-finale si l'adversaire (Angleterre ou Sénégal) se troue. Je nous vois au mieux 4e. En fait, j'en suis venu à douter de Deschamps, sa gestion du groupe est étrange. En témoigne la composition contre la Tunisie.

Mon favori de cœur cette année ce sont les Pays-Bas. Le dernier baroud de Louis van Gaal. Ils n'ont pas montré de grandes choses mais ils ont répondu présent à chaque match.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Décembre 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (3 Décembre 2022)

Le programme du jour :
Pays-Bas - États-Unis 16 h
Argentine - Australie 20 h

D’habitude, il y avait une journée « blanche » entre la phase des groupes et les 8e. Là, on reprend de suite, ce qui fait râler Argentins et Australiens qui jouaient encore mercredi.

Bah! Ils n’avaient qu’à faire comme les Belges, les Allemands, les Tunisiens, les Serbes, etc… voire mieux, comme les Italiens.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Décembre 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (9 Décembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Même le fil des footeux est en déshérence ...Moon a du se taper un infarctus foudroyant et un pétage de cou en regardant le dernier match des bleus !



Non. Tout va bien. Belle victoire des bleus. C’est même de mieux en mieux au fur et à mesure que la compétition suit son cour. Déjà, on est débarrassé des Belges, des Allemands, des Espagnols et maintenant des Brésiliens. Rien que des pays de cons prétentieux.

Ce soir, Pays-Bas - Argentine. Demain France - Angleterre ; Maroc - Portugal. Encore des abrutis dehors quoiqu’il arrive.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Décembre 2022)

Victorieuse de l’Angleterre par 2 buts à 1, la France, championne du monde en titre, affrontera le Maroc, premier pays d’Afrique à atteindre les demi-finales d’une coupe du monde de football.

Dans l’autre partie du tableau, la Croatie retrouvera l’Argentine.


----------



## aCLR (11 Décembre 2022)




----------



## patlek (11 Décembre 2022)

Bresil / croatie, la sécurité du Qatar a du intervenir!!!
*
IL Y AVAIT UNE BOMBE A L'INTERIEUR DU STADE!!!!

Et personne n'en parle!!!!*​


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Décembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> *Et personne n'en parle!!!!*


Une bombe ? J’appelle ça une pouffe.

Rien à foutre de ce qu’il se passe en tribune. Le vrai supporter n’a d’attention que pour le terrain.

J’ai mieux à la maison. (même sous la torture, je ne dirai pas le contraire) 
Qu’elle ose seulement passer devant la TV pendant un match...


----------



## patlek (11 Décembre 2022)

mmmmmrrrrrrrr... ça grinche!


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Décembre 2022)

Voilà. La France, championne du monde 2018, en finale pour défendre son titre face à l'Argentine.

Le Maroc, valeureux mais arrivé au bout de ses possibilités, fut écarté par une l'Équipe de France parfois très brouillonne mais fatalement efficace.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Décembre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les 8e contre la Pologne, je pense qu'on y arrivera, par contre je ne vois pas cette équipe aller plus loin que les quarts ou alors limite pour faire acte de présence en demi-finale si l'adversaire (Angleterre ou Sénégal) se troue. Je nous vois au mieux 4e. En fait, j'en suis venu à douter de Deschamps, sa gestion du groupe est étrange. En témoigne la composition contre la Tunisie.
> 
> Mon favori de cœur cette année ce sont les Pays-Bas. Le dernier baroud de Louis van Gaal. Ils n'ont pas montré de grandes choses mais ils ont répondu présent à chaque match.


Comme quoi, il ne faut jamais désespérer de Didier Deschamps et de sa faculté à tirer le meilleur d'un groupe.

Au final, les Pays-Bas m'auront déçu. J'en attendais plus que ce quart de finale qui vira à la foire d'empoigne. Le Maroc est la rafraichissante surprise de cette coupe du monde. J'espère qu'ils décrocheront la 3e place. L'Espagne a oublié que le but de ce sport est justement d'en marquer (des buts). Après avoir été époustouflant contre la Suisse en 8e, le Portugal a trop tardivement pris la mesure de son adversaire en quart (Le Maroc).

L'Argentine est un peu comme la France, terne mais efficace. Cela nous annonce une finale ouverte.

Dimanche soir, un pays décrochera sa troisième étoile.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Dimanche soir, un pays décrochera sa troisième étoile.


Et sincèrement, j'espère que ça sera la France ... Nos chers voisins  !!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Une bombe ? J’appelle ça une pouffe.


Je dirais plutôt qu'il y avait du monde au balkan ... ...   ... ...  ... ...


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Décembre 2022)

Petites réflexions à propos de la victoire de l'Argentine sur la France hier :
1- Victoire méritée, les français étaient au dessous de tout en première mi-temps.
2- Si l'Argentine avait perdu, il y aurait eu quantité de suicides là-bas, alors qu'en France...


----------



## touba (19 Décembre 2022)

N'importe quoi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2022)

En tant que belge, éliminé en 8ième, je m'abstiendrais de toute remarque narquoise qui serait inconvenante ! 

Toutefois, je dirais qu'on a évité de justesse 4 années d'arrogance, de dédain et de mépris de la part de nos estimés voisins !  ... 

Ouf ! 

A part cela, match magnifique plein de suspense et de tension !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Décembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Petites réflexions à propos de la victoire de l'Argentine sur la France hier :
> 1- Victoire méritée, les français étaient au dessous de tout en première mi-temps.
> 2- Si l'Argentine avait perdu, il y aurait eu quantité de suicides là-bas, alors qu'en France...


Pas qu’en première mi-temps. D’une manière générale, l’Équipe de France a régressé de match en match pendant tout le tournoi alors que l’Argentine montait en puissance et en confiance.

La finale était déjà inespérée. Face à un Maroc en état de forme, la France s’arrêtait en demi. On a sorti les Gotons, c’est déjà beaucoup à mon plaisir personnel.

Aux tirs au but avec Hugo Lloris il n’y n’avait de toute façon aucun espoir.

Techniquement, nous n’avons perdu qu’un match, celui des « coiffeurs » contre la Tunisie (encore qu’il y aurait à redire sur l’arbitrage - mauvaise interprétation du hors-jeu ; remise en cause du but validé après un coup d'envoi).



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Toutefois, je dirais qu'on a évité de justesse 4 années de remarques, d'arrogance, de dédain et de mépris de la part de nos estimés voisins !  ...


Déjà, ces quatre dernières années, on a surtout entendu le « seum » des Belges et votre pitoyable sortie en 8e nous l’a épargné cette année.

Ensuite, un Français n’a nul besoin d’un trophée (créé par un Français et essentiellement à destination des autres) pour se sentir au dessus de la mêlée plébéienne du « Monde » dans quelque catégorie que ce soit.

Être Français, c’est être le Champion du Monde, tous les jours.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Décembre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Être Français, c’est être le Champion du Monde, tous les jours.


Là ! Tu m'as tué !!!!! ...  ...  ... 

Alors que, vu mon âge, il te suffisait d'attendre !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Décembre 2022)

*Karim Benzema met fin à sa carrière en équipe de France*


----------

